# String Quartet talks, what do you like etc ?



## jurianbai

Being here for some weeks but haven't see talks dedicated for String Quartet.

Let me started mine :

I first seriously impressed by this form on Dvorak's famous no.12 'America' op.96 performed by Turtle Rock String Quartet. I remember then dig out from my collections another SQ called "Death and the Maiden " by Schubert, and of course very much like it. So after that I can't help myself and now end up like having 300 songs , I cataloq my collection base on movement so if average SQ get about 4 movements it will be around 75 works.

THen because I am more into pre-Beethoven era, Haydn, Mozart's SQ automatily become my favorites.

Musically I read that String Quartet is like a true test for a composer in composition because it has four voices only to exploid. culturally I also like because it just like a band where four peoples meet and start playing music.

so, like to heard from you what do you think on String Quartet. what ratio in your collections you have in String Quartet? what are your favorites ?

cheers

--edit--

I am only a notive classical listener so very welcome if some of you can share your review on certain String Quartet. Like I still in difficulty to "get in" much newer works like Bartok or Shostakovich.


----------



## Weston

I have to confess, I've had trouble enjoying string quartets in the past. There is something about a solo string instrument that can sound raspy or squawking to my ears. Put them together in a larger string ensemble and they sound sublime. I've never understood this phenomenon.

But of over the past few years I have explored string quartets -- and quintets, and piano trios and similar chamber genres that I used to skip over. Much as I love Beethoven's quartets, I find myself leaning toward the more modern when it comes to chamber music. The *Shostakovich* string quartets are remarkable and I enjoy the Borodin String Quartet performing them.

Some other string quartets I've enjoyed are the *Mozart "Dissonant." * Sorry I don't remember the number on that. Also an octet and a quintet by *George Enescu *in my collection have been very captivating.


----------



## phoenixshade

Weston said:


> I have to confess, I've had trouble enjoying string quartets in the past. There is something about a solo string instrument that can sound raspy or squawking to my ears.


You may be on to something there. In recorded music, anyway, I've experienced exactly the same phenomenon- although I must hasten to add that it thankfully does not seem to carry over to live performance. I wonder if the 44.1 kHz sampling rate of standard CDs contributes to this. Perhaps when the SACD/DVD-Audio format war dust settles, I'll be able to test this theory firsthand. (I'm rooting for DVD-A. 24-bit, 96kHz full surround, baby!)

In any case, I'd recommend any of Haydn's quartets. More than any others, these are what inspired me to give the genre a second chance, after attending a free concert that was actually quite good! (What? Stop looking at me like that, it really was!)

Of course, given my penchant for modern music, I'd suggest you go for *Debussy's Quartet in G minor* (free legal download *here*; the live performance by the Badke Quartet starts 29 minutes in) as a bridge to the string quartets of *Béla Bartók* (free analysis lecture and performance of *Bartók's Quartet No. 2 in A minor*) and others of the modern era.

_Edit: The entire lecture series, with a performance at the end of each, can be found *here*._


----------



## jurianbai

your experience with violin sounds also happens to me. especially the atonal thingy added more effect to this. I will never dare to play modern string quartet in my office since people will laugh on it.

Debussy Quartet in G minor is also my favorite, the other piece usually come together is Ravel's quartet in F. like the pizzicato here.

I also like string quartet + x in quintet or more. Schubert's Troit is a good recomendation. Paganini guitar quartet is my favorite.

If you search for String Quartet ensemble in Yahoo, most of the website offer free "demo" or recording, some have a nice quality to enjoy.


----------



## phoenixshade

jurianbai said:


> especially the atonal thingy


Hey! Some of us happen to _like_ atonal thingies... 

And I second that vote for Schubert's "Trout," if we're expanding the category...


----------



## PostMinimalist

Have a listen to the Ravel Qtet which is incredibly rich considering the forces.


----------



## SPR

I simply love string quartets - to me is is like a fine pencil drawing as opposed to a full colored symphonic work. There is something very beautiful about the *seeming* simplicity of it and the transparency of the composition.

















I have dabbled in beethoven, bartok, schubert, mendelssohn, shostakovich and others, but I am drawn most often to Haydn and Mozart. Particularly Haydn - I think his work absolutely brilliant and I find myself listening to his SQ's over and over (and over  ) again.

Since the topic of quartet sound came up... its worth noting that I picked up several Haydn CDs recently (Op. 33, 76, 77) by the Quatuor Mosaïques on period instruments.. and it does have a warmer more earthy acoustic texture to it. Very Nice. I may have to pick these up on modern instrumentation to listen to a different take on those 3.


----------



## SPR

jurianbai said:


> ...I first seriously impressed by this form on Dvorak's famous no.12 'America' op.96 performed by Turtle Rock String Quartet. ...


I have not heard Dvoraks America yet but have seen commentary of its merits. It is on my list to get it.


----------



## jurianbai

phoenixshade said:


> Hey! Some of us happen to _like_ atonal thingies...
> 
> And I second that vote for Schubert's "Trout," if we're expanding the category...


some of atonal I can enjoyed also. but just different way to enjoy. apart from Bartok and Shostakovich which I would say "challenging" I also get 4 SQ from Schoenberg. this will keep you "awake" in every note also.

yeah, we can expand talks to string quartet + x + y ...... oh, need to quickly meantioned Boccherini Guitar quintet.


----------



## jurianbai

hi SPR,

listen to Haydn Quartet is an amazing experience, couldn't agree more.

I like Dvorak , Debussy and Ravel for the implementation of exotic scales into their SQ.


----------



## HAYDN107

I love the Haydn quartets, he was a master in composing quartets, there aren't any "bad" quartets in his opus, I was amazed when I listened to his opus 17 and found out that it's also a great opus, I like even the opus 1 and 2 -he was a master from the beginning.
I have the performances of the Kodaly quartet, and sometimes I really hate them, they sound SOO dissonant sometimes, when I first listened to the bird quartet (opus 33) I was first disappointed because of the sound, I really don't know why it does it happen....


----------



## Kuhlau

My initial resistance to string quartets was fuelled by the fact on first hearing one (by Haydn, I believe), I expected the kind of sound made by many more stringed instruments playing together. Such was the extent of my ignorance in my early days of listening to classical music.

Then a revelation came (well, two, actually). The First String Quartet by Smetana and the Second String Quartet by Borodin totally changed my opinion of the form. Now I'm utterly addicted to string quartets.

A few favourites:

*Ravel - String Quartet in F

Grieg - First String Quartet

Smetana - First String Quartet

Borodin - Second String Quartet

Janacek - Second String Quartet

Bartok - Fourth String Quartet

Nancarrow - Third String Quartet
*

As can be seen, my preference is for string quartets that came much later than those of Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven and Schubert. Which is not to say that I don't also enjoy such works by these illustrious names - just that I'd rather listen to string qurtets that were written after theirs.

FK


----------



## phoenixshade

Kuhlau, we seem to have similar tastes in quartets. I'll have to check out the ones I'm not familiar with (namely, the Borodin and the Nancarrow).

I had the same kind epiphany regarding violin sonatas when I first heard Debussy's (beautifully played by *Akiko Suwanai on YouTube*.)


----------



## Kuhlau

phoenixshade said:


> Kuhlau, we seem to have similar tastes in quartets. I'll have to check out the ones I'm not familiar with (namely, the Borodin and the Nancarrow).


If I may sound a note of caution, the Borodin and Nancarrow string quartets I've listed are *markedly different* from one another. So don't be surprised if you prefer one over the other. 

Oh, I listened again to Janacek's _First_ String Quartet last night - equally as stunning as his Second String Quartet. 

FK


----------



## jurianbai

alright, this getting hot.

I dont have Smetana 1st String Quartet but the *no.2 "From My Life" *is with me quite long. As well as *Janacek no.1 and no.2 "Intimidate Letter"*. Grieg and Borodin unfortunely get only fragmented movement, *Borodin 2nd SQ, 3rd mov - Nocturne *may be can be found in most Borodin "top ten" compilation, the same goes to *Tchaikovsky SQ no.1 2nd mov - Andante cantabile *and the overplayed (ok, its good) *Barber Adagio for String op.11 *.

How about more recommendation to take a look:

modern :
Antheil - String Quartet no.2 and no.3
Elliot Carter - String Quartet no.2
Otomar Kvech - String Quartet no.7

the American composers :
Roger Session - String Quartet no.2
Charles Ives - String Quartet no.1 From the Salvation Army 
Ernest Bloch - String Quartet no.2


----------



## nefigah

Wow -- some great insights in this thread.

*SPR* -- _Excellent_ analogy to artwork. My brain has been searching for a fitting analogy this last week, as I purchased my first SQ and piano sonatas. Thank you.

*Weston/Phoenix* -- I've definitely noticed this as well. However, it almost seems situational. Case in point is [at least in the recording I have, Szell/Oistrakh] Brahms' famous violin concerto, where in the first movement I quite notice the "squawk" during the solos, but in the lovely second movement, it is not as prevalent. I'm not sure why this is.

I'll need to remember this thread when I'm ready to take on Haydn!


----------



## opus67

Weston said:


> I have to confess, I've had trouble enjoying string quartets in the past. There is something about a solo string instrument that can sound raspy or squawking to my ears. Put them together in a larger string ensemble and they sound sublime. I've never understood this phenomenon.


That is the exact opposite of my taste. I love string quartets for what they are - an amazing medium to convey music. And I can't take large doses of (read more than a movement or two) of string orchestras. Of course, I have absolutely no problem with the string section of the usual multi-faceted orchestra, but no string orchestra for me, thank you.

jurianbai, if I may offer recommenations of some of my favourites in the string quartet + x medium, listen to Schubert's string quintet, D. 956. As you may have gathered from the Deutsch number, it's a late work of Schubert's, and certainly one his best. This is a cello quintet, i.e., the fifth part is played a cello. (In most cases, it's a viola.) For something lighter by the same ensemble, give Bocherini's (lots of them) a listen.


----------



## jurianbai

opus67 said:


> jurianbai, if I may offer recommenations of some of my favourites in the string quartet + x medium, listen to Schubert's string quintet, D. 956. As you may have gathered from the Deutsch number, it's a late work of Schubert's, and certainly one his best. This is a cello quintet, i.e., the fifth part is played a cello. (In most cases, it's a viola.) For something lighter by the same ensemble, give Bocherini's (lots of them) a listen.


thanks opus67, yes I read about that also, but unluckyly I haven't dig enough on Schubert's string quintet, time to expand  . as for Boccherini yes there were a tons of String Quintet with the concept of Cello concerto with a string quartet as an accompaniment.

a quick search for Schubert D956 :


----------



## Saturnus

The first quartet I heard was Dvorak's American and I immediately got hooked. 
What I like most about the String Quartet is that while being "compositionally flexible" but simple in sound, it doesn't forfeit its ability to sing and has a huge dynamic range, opposed to the piano (don't misunderstand me, I like many piano compositions and performances, but that instrument can't _sing_ like bowed strings and winds can).

For those interested in solid and beautiful string quartets, I heavily recommend the quartets of Haydn and Bartók. Especially Haydn's "Fifths" (Op. 76 nr.2) and Bartók's 5th. Additionally, the fans of the more dramatic part of Beethoven must hear his 'Quartetto Serioso'. 
I think the best recording for those are: Alban Berg Quartet's Haydn, Tokyo Quartet's Bartók and Takacs Quartet's Beethoven.

@ Weston: If you have trouble embracing the raspy part of the violin's sound you should find and listen to a powerful recording (Kelemen/Kokas for an example) of Bartók's 44 duos for 2 violins, the last 2 books. There, the raspy sound is part of the music's beauty, its natural spirit and charm.


----------



## opus67

Hi, Saturnus. Welcome back.


----------



## jurianbai

If only you bore enough check this... introducing a Helicopter String Quartet by Karlheinz Stockhausen.

http://www.stockhausen.org/helicopter_intro.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helikopter-Streichquartett


----------



## FlyMe

*String quartets*

I really have to be in the "mood" for string quartets - but when the mood strikes there is a purity in them that I find compelling.

Most of the recommendations on here I have tried but currently I am exploring the Shostakovich string quartets for the first time. I have purchased the complete set with the Borodin quartets and I am finding the fasinating.

I know it is heresy to say it - but the only ones I am not really keen on are the later Beethoven quartets - I have several recordings of them, some highly recommended, but they just don't "rock my boat". Mind you, there are several works like this that I had suddenly come to love, so I won't give up on them.


----------



## Taneyev

As a new member I've just find this post about mi favorite mania. Can't mention composers or works,because I've recordings of more than 200 SQ. It's my favorite kind of piece. I'm also a "rarities" collector, and have works of many almost unknown or forgotten composers. Not every one is a master piece, of course, but they deserve to be listen to.


----------



## jhar26

Taneyev said:


> As a new member I've just find this post about mi favorite mania. Can't mention composers or works,because I've recordings of more than 200 SQ. It's my favorite kind of piece. I'm also a "rarities" collector, and have works of many almost unknown or forgotten composers. Not every one is a master piece, of course, but they deserve to be listen to.


Hi, welcome to the forum. I have a disc of Taneyev's string trios by the Belcanto Strings that I like very much. Did he write any quartets of similar quality?


----------



## Taneyev

Very recently the complete Taneyev's 9 SQ had been published on CDs. It's a remake of recordings made in the 70s.by the Russian Taneyev Quartet. Mi advice: try to get it. The numbers 1 and 2 are on
Olympia by the Krasni SQ., A splendid recording. Do not be confused by the numbers. Taneyev's chamber numbers are very mixed up. The very first and second SQ were published as 8 and 9! And try to get his string and piano quintets and piano quartet. All are dense and complex works. Not for nothing Taneyev is named "the Russian Brahms"


----------



## jhar26

Taneyev said:


> Very recently the complete Taneyev's 9 SQ had been published on CDs. It's a remake of recordings made in the 70s.by the Russian Taneyev Quartet. Mi advice: try to get it. The numbers 1 and 2 are on
> Olympia by the Krasni SQ., A splendid recording. Do not be confused by the numbers. Taneyev's chamber numbers are very mixed up. The very first and second SQ were published as 8 and 9! And try to get his string and piano quintets and piano quartet. All are dense and complex works. Not for nothing Taneyev is named "the Russian Brahms"


Thanks. I'll put them on my wishlist.


----------



## jurianbai

You can check Taneyev string quartets in this website :

http://www.carpediemstringquartet.com/gllry/gllry1.shtml

Which the only sample of Taneyev sq I heared.


----------



## Taneyev

There´s a recording by the Oistrakh trio of the Taneyev's big piano trio,(nearly 50') IMHO the most important between those of Tchaikovsky's and Rachmaninov's. Difficult to find but a splendid version. For a more recent recording, look for the Borodin trio on Chandos.


----------



## opus67

The other would-be-complete recordings of Taneyev's quartets is available through Naxos. I ordered the first volume last April and received it about a month ago. The artists are the members of the Carpe Diem String Quartet.


----------



## Taneyev

Thank you for the information. I don't know this version, and I very much doubt it would be better than the old Taneyev SQ, or the Russian Krasni SQ. But as a first step, is welcome. To violin fans, the Taneyev's suite (really a full concerto) by Oistrakh-Malko is a must.


----------



## ChamberNut

opus67 said:


> The other would-be-complete recordings of Taneyev's quartets is available through Naxos. I ordered the first volume last April and received it about a month ago. The artists are the members of the Carpe Diem String Quartet.


Yes, I'm looking forward to them getting on the completion part. I anxiously await Carpe Diem's next recording of Taneyev's quartets.


----------



## Lang

My favourite string quartets are not Beethoven's oddly enough, with the single exception of the Grosse Fuge. But apart from that my favourites are the six Bartok quartets and the Schoenberg second (which includes a soprano in the last two movements!).


----------



## Sid James

Apart from the two Janacek quartets that have already been mentioned I like *Berg*'s and *Walton*'s string quartets. Walton's was the only work of his in which he experimented with atonalism. It's a neo-romantic work with a dissonant, atonal edge. I especially like the final movement.


----------



## Taneyev

Which Walton's? He wrote two, a first one on 3 movements, and a second A minor in 4. I've it on CD


----------



## species motrix

The string quartet (and related groupings) is a wonderful genre; there is a certain intensity to small groups of instruments that doesn't exist in orchestras. 

Great pieces listed so far. I'd definitely add the works of Brahms; I am particularly partial to the viola quintets.


----------



## Sid James

Taneyev said:


> Which Walton's? He wrote two, a first one on 3 movements, and a second A minor in 4. I've it on CD


I meant the more popular one, the one in A minor of 1947.


----------



## Daveisgr81

Gotta love Ravel's Quartet, some seriously fine music; coda on the first movement is absolutely awesome. 

Haydn and Mozart's quartets are ones i prefer also, Haydn's Op.76, No.2 is a bit overplayed some say but i still love it.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Everyone should get Beethoven Op.131 by the Vegh quartet. Beethoven's self-proclaimed masterpiece by a quartet that, in my opinion, cannot be beaten for quality.

The Haydn Op.76/2 is my favourite classical quartet and deservedly overplayed!


----------



## Bach

> Everyone should get Beethoven Op.131 by the Vegh quartet. Beethoven's self-proclaimed masterpiece by a quartet that, in my opinion, cannot be beaten for quality.


Perhaps in all of music.


----------



## livemylife

I'm not much of a string quartet person (more piano trio), but I'll put in my $0.02.
I love the Grieg String Quartet op. 27 G minor!
Shostakovich no. 8 is still amazing, even though it's fairly overplayed...
I love Smetana for that violist's dream solo in the beginning and Borodin is so beautiful.
Schubert's Rosamunde is such a nice piece, even though it is violin dominated. 
Dvorak American F major is waaaaay overplayed to the extent of a cliche.
One of Dvorak's quartet 1st movement is really pretty! (I think it's in Eb major??) The cello part is arppeggio-like in the beginning.
So there you go.


----------



## hdk132

LvB Op. 132 III. Heiliger Dankezang (Holy Donkey Kong)


----------



## Margaret

I like Beethoven's and Haydn's.

No one's mentioned Spohr's string quartets yet.

I found samples of them on amazon.com and very much liked the samples of his string quartets (and quintets). So I requested that the radio play them and liked the full length piece. So I want to get some of his CDs but I'm a little disappointed they don't come in a box set.


----------



## Zasranec

Well, I don't see much contemporary string quartets mentioned yet...

So, I would recommend *Philip Glass*'s string quartets as well as *Peter Sculthorpe*'s.


----------



## jurianbai

yeah Spohr's string quartet is a bit below the light, as well as boccherini, pleyel, vanhall and other classical era.


----------



## Head_case

Taneyev said:


> Very recently the complete Taneyev's 9 SQ had been published on CDs. It's a remake of recordings made in the 70s.by the Russian Taneyev Quartet. Mi advice: try to get it. The numbers 1 and 2 are on Olympia by the Krasni SQ., A splendid recording. Do not be confused by the numbers. Taneyev's chamber numbers are very mixed up. The very first and second SQ were published as 8 and 9! And try to get his string and piano quintets and piano quartet. All are dense and complex works. Not for nothing Taneyev is named "the Russian Brahms"


Old thread ~ only discovered new 

It's been frustrating for years, only tasting Taneyev's string quartets incompletely. His piano quartet looms large; even the piano quintet which first drew me to his work (some Dutch group or other).

This Christmas I received the complete Taneyev string cycle by the Taneyev Quartet. The most striking thing, being an avid fan of the Taneyev Quartet and their pupils, the St Petersburg Quartet, is that the recordings possess an undeniable clarity for such late era 70's-80's recordings. Although I tend to struggle with Brahms and romantic era music, the contrapuntal balance throughout his work is so delicious, as are the elegiac moments and refinement of his individual expression. The cycle really does make the rest of European music seem somewhat provincial in its narrow outlook.

The only major grumble about the series, is that looking at the CD programmes, the Northern Flowers label could have actually got all 9 string quartets onto 4 discs, instead of hammering the customer for 5 discs. It isn't so much a re-make, so much as a re-release: Northern Flowers label has done exactly the same with the Myaskovsky string quartets, and revived them from the dead, after Russian Discs went kaputt. However putting one Taneyev quartet, running in at less than 43 minutes, onto a single disc, in order to space them out of numerical sequence, is one of the dodgiest acts of marketing, bumping up the numbers to 5 discs when 4 would have sufficed. Marry that with the fact, that the string cycle has never been available as a complete box set, it's not a wonder people prefer to buy the complete Beethoven or Shostakovich string cycles for 1/3rd of the price. To their personal loss though. What a fantastic cycle! Highly recommendable...


----------



## Taneyev

Besides, the numerical secuence is deceptive, Chronology order is 7, 8, 9, 3, 6, 4, 1, 2 and 5.


----------



## jurianbai

yes old thread but I more than happy to see this talk again.

lately I've able to get some late classical to early romantic composer string quartets. I meantioned about Spohr previously and get his nos 15 and 16 by New Budapest SQ. The violin as expected very virtuosic and I am happy with this sample of Spohr works. Will looking forward for the rest.

Also get some of Boccherini's, although a bit improvement to Haydn's, his SQ not much memorable. I will say Boccherini's is an easy listening one.

Then I also get Luigi Cherubini's nos5 and 6 by Quartetto David. Now this one very impressive and already sound romantic a lot. Happy with this one.

For more modern era notable are, Dvorak's nos 14 and nos 9 by the Delme SQ. The no.14 is very good one, really like it. William Walton SQ in Am gives you a bit different sound and energetic two fast movements.

oh.. and I relisten Mendelssohn no.2 and his post humous SQ written in his earliar year. Both by Eroica SQ and must say I like the no.2 very much due to its melody and dynamic throughly all four movements. The post humous is a bit easy listening, check the 3rd mov Minuetto , quite innovative.


----------



## Head_case

Spohr's work is very listenable and very likeable. I've heard the New Budapest Quartet version too. I was probably expecting too much from them, but they aren't related to the Budapest Quartet, except in name only. It's not the kind of music I would want to own, but I would be happy if it was played more in supermarkets! 

Dvorak's Qt XIV is also one of my favourites from his quartet cycle. Just the glorious opening few bars crescendo-ing into the rhythm break is enough to chill spines. I don't know either of those quartet groups you've mentioned. In western Europe, we tend to favour the Talich Quartet for their incisive idiom; the Prazak Quartet for their authenticity, or the Vlach Quartet for their outstanding consistency in the whole cycle. The Panocha Quartet and of course, the Prague String Quartet (complete cycle) were brilliant in their days too. 

The Mendelsohn is interesting and delightful for me too. I listen to the Taneyev Quartet version on LP. The Tchernov Quartet with which it is coupled, is far more interesting though. Outdone by the Russians, yet again


----------



## Taneyev

Wilhelm Stenhammar 6 SQ, the best Swedish chamber music of the 19th.century.


----------



## Head_case

> so, like to hear from you what do you think on String Quartet. what ratio in your collections you have in String Quartet? what are your favorites ?


Ratio? Classical music - about 20% only. The majority is alt.folk.rock or progressive modern rock stuff. Of the classical music, 80% string quartets.

The rest - comprised of harpsichord music, a few violin concertos (not sonatas), cello concertos and choral music. 
20th century repertoire mostly of course! Taneyev is an exception 

What attracted me to string quartet music, was Gorecki's Quasi una fantasia; Szymanowski's opulent sonorities and mystical intoxication; the weirdness of Russian nationalist string quartet music in the 20th century; Myaskovksian lyricism; Shostakovichean acerbity; the galloping rhythms of Alexander Tansman....the strange morphism of Enescu and of course...Debussy's nerve end twitching quartet. These were just a starting point.



> Musically I read that String Quartet is like a true test for a composer in composition because it has four voices only to exploit. culturally I also like because it just like a band where four peoples meet and start playing music.


I know what you mean, although it might be phrased in another way. In a 4 way conversation, it gets very boring if one person talks all the time.  Solo (virtuoso) violin concertos can get like that. The dialogue with the other 3 string instruments is critical in a string quartet for balance. What goes on between ~ that intensity .... enters a listening space, that no orchestra or large scale instrumentation can enter. The small chamber ensemble of the quartet, enables a powerful and intensely varied dialectics of tone and sonorities to explode with a vigour and deftness, that orchestrated music cannot match. Orchestras, major on volume shifts, by nature of the number and size of its own body. It is less agile than the solo instrument, however the solo instrument, risks becoming trapped in self-centred virtuosity and narcissism, rather than creating a dialogue between instruments, such as the four instrument string quartet which explore a sonic landscape, always in dynamic tension.


----------



## jurianbai

Head_case, 
you and I maybe have the same musical taste as I am also listen to folk and prog rock a lot. But you are far away a bit because you understand those 20th century music while I am not  . A year ago there are huge discussions about metal music in this forum and quite entertaining to read, you are a bit late.

Back to SQ, I read you keep mentioned Taneyez and those Russian's composer. I've Taneyez nos 3 played by Carpe Diem SQ. Like it also. And a sample of Mjaskovsky Quartet nos 13 played by Stravinsky Quartet and then Prokofiev's nos 2 in F (Coull SQ). But for all of these, I will reversed for further listening. The Russian composer I like are Tchaikovsky's , Borodin's (his nos 2 is a much 'commercialized' already).

For now my agenda to start listening to Russian is by listening those SQ by Shostakovich.



> Wilhelm Stenhammar 6 SQ, the best Swedish chamber music of the 19th.century.


 I've read about him often, will surely try to get it.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> Head_case,
> you and I maybe have the same musical taste as I am also listen to folk and prog rock a lot. But you are far away a bit because you understand those 20th century music while I am not  . A year ago there are huge discussions about metal music in this forum and quite entertaining to read, you are a bit late.


Lol. Are you my long lost brother, Head_case 2? 

Depends what kind of folk and progressive rock stuff it is. I love listening to alternative folk stuff like Marissa Nadler; the Innocence Mission; Over the Rhine; Grant Lee Phillips. Or purist folk stuff like Erica Wheeler; Susan Crowe, Oh Susanna. But not croaky old guys like Bob Dylan or vocal transplant wannabes like Neil Young (his songwriting however is superlative). The progressive rock stuff I like are mostly alt.Americana stuff ~ June of 44; Rodan, Murray Attaway; Starflyer 59 as well as acoustic rock stuff like the Railway Children; Tindersticks, and French alt. stuff like Autour de Lucie; Noir Désir.

The string quartet medium is very special as far as I'm concerned; it holds a pivotal relationship within the body of 'classical music'; being more impressive and permutable, a bit like the rock quartet standards of vocals, guitar, drums and bass. It holds a position; neither too small, nor too big. Just right.

I do flag up the Taneyev Quartet a lot don't I?  (also called the Leningrad Taneyev Quartet). They were the first string quartet to bring Taneyev's string quartet cycle to completion, and to CD format too! Their relationship with classical music from the 1940's onwards is also very unique. Whereas we have excellent (and even better, from a technical perspective) string quartets, like the Beethoven Quartet; the Hollywood Quartet or the Busch Quartet; none of these brilliant quartets, ever achieved what the Taneyev Quartet did: the Taneyev Quartet covered more string quartet cycles than any other string quartet; their repertoire, was also strikingly avant-garde: there is nothing more boring than a brilliant string quartet, playing the same old populist pieces, rather than expanding and premiering new string quartets and repertoire. Instead, the Taneyev Quartet covered popular string quartets (complete) by Beethoven, as well as Haydn, Mendelsohn, Debussy and standard Germanic fare. They completed string cycles that no other quartet has even bothered to touch after 30+ years! And their interpretations are always of the highest order, rather than being patchy, depending on how long they had 'practiced' on a quartet score. Equally impressive, Ovcharek, the quartet lead, is a professor at the Conservatoire, and had schooled his pupils, the St Petersburg String Quartet. What I see, is a passing of their skills and insights into the quartet medium, to the next generation. Thus, when you listen to the St Petersburg String Quartet perform the Shostakovich Cycle, it shares more in common with the Taneyev Quartet's hauntingly icey versions, than say, the Borodins. When you compare the Taneyev disciples, the St Petersburg String Quartet, with other interpreters from the Borodin School, like the Kopelman Quartet (Kopelman from the Borodin II quartet), Kopelman makes a horlicks of the new cycle of Shostakovich String Quartets I & VIII, and adds nothing new to the Myaskovksy Quartet XIII, other than a cleaner recording, and reasoned playing.

Wow ~ I don't know the Stravinsky Quartet at all. The only versions of Myaskovksy's Quartet XIII I know, are the Bolshoi Theatre Quartet; the Taneyev and the Kopelman. Somehow that one slipped under my radar. What couplings are with the Stravinsky Quartet?

The Carpe Diem Quartet do a better than average rendition of the Taneyev Quartet. The only Quartet who did little for it, was probably the Shostakovich Quartet, whose name sounds better than their actual playing and recordings. They were prolific and popular, but there's nothing insightful or extra-dimensional about their playing. They're good, but not in the league of the Taneyev. Well where you are, you can probably find the Taneyev Quartet's complete Shostakovich Cycle on Aulos Records. Both Borodin Quartet versions are flawed in my view; the first Borodin Cycle, because it misses out Quartets XIV & XV; the second Borodin Cycle due to the slightly inferior playing compared to their original set-up, and the Russian flu' pandemic in the live string recordings, which makes the recording quality throughout the cycle very very uneven.

I can't stand Tchaikovsky. Borodin is a different matter. His string quartets are delightfully sinuous and thread-like in its woven melody. Of the versions I listen to, the St Petersburg Quartet version is my favourite. The Borodin Quartet are impeccable as ever, and the more obscure Anton Quartet (from France) possessing a different (softer) intonation, which renders the two string quartets even more luscious.

Well, one day Melodiya will collect all of the Taneyev Quartet's works and release the complete recordings by the Taneyev Quartet and sell it for £1,000 collectors edition of only 1000 copies. I'd jump at the chance to own this huge chunk of classical string quartet history. Well it probably won't happen in our lifetimes ;(


----------



## jurianbai

head case,

you are right about Tchaikovsky, his 1st SQ is better than the other two which is boring (or three included the SQ in Bb in one movement). I will recomend a string sextet Souvenir de Florence as consolidation.

I also got plenty of rarely listening pieces, all of 20th century composers. See if you or anyone can give a commentary on these. I guess the spirit is about national music so I like to group them by nationality:

American :
Charles Ives string quartet no.1 'from the salvation army' (Concord SQ)
Roger Sessions sq no.2 (Julliard SQ)
Walter Piston sq no.1
George Antheil sq no.2 no.3

Anglo
John McCabe SQ No.5 where there is a movement name 'Figure of Eight Dance and Round Dance'
Charles Stanford

Eastern europe
Kvech,Otomar
Novák,Vítezslav SQ no.2 in D
Ospovat,Naaman SQ No.1 in E minor
no idea who they are

and a Latin america : Gustavo Becerra-Schmidt String Quartet no.4 by Phila SQ

Darius Milhaud of French already mentioned above , that also fall in my rarely listen stuff.


----------



## Sid James

Like a few of the people above, I tend to like C20th string quartets. Some which I have discovered recently include the *Hovhaness* No. 2 &* Lutoslawski *(both written without meter). Also *Elliot Carter* which I really like, especially the epic No. 1. It has a rather unsettling slow movement, and variations on the main theme in the final movement.Another living American composer of SQ's is *Benjamin Lees*, who is said to be similar to Britten & Shostakovich. I think his style oddly has an avant-garde feel about it, but (contradictorily) it's basically quite conservative.

*Tippett* was also a great composer in the genre, his quartets remind me strongly of Beethoven's, but are also related (in my mind at least) to imaging the English landscape. They are quite complex, I mean No. 3 has three fugues! *Szymanowski'*s, by contrast, are harder to listen to because their textures are so dense and rich that you could almost eat them!

I haven't yet heard Britten's SQ's. Nor any of Shostakovich (besides No. 8 & 15) & Bartok's. So that's what I want to explore down the track...


----------



## JAKE WYB

I find all of *Dvoraks* 8 onwards are the most delighful and pleasing quartets - *13th* being the suprme masterpiece amongst them - far more rigourous and rewarding than the much more insipid 12th


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> head case,
> 
> you are right about Tchaikovsky, his 1st SQ is better than the other two which is boring (or three included the SQ in Bb in one movement). I will recomend a string sextet Souvenir de Florence as consolidation.


I just don't get Tchaikovsky at all. Not even his Souvenir de Florence. I think my problem with his music writing is that he was too.....errr....happy? I'm not a depressing emo or anything (see the Emo thread on composers ) however emotional intensity and depth, is meaningless if a composer can only fathom one dimension of the affective range no?



> I also got plenty of rarely listening pieces, all of 20th century composers. See if you or anyone can give a commentary on these. I guess the spirit is about national music so I like to group them by nationality:
> 
> American :
> Charles Ives string quartet no.1 'from the salvation army' (Concord SQ)
> Roger Sessions sq no.2 (Julliard SQ)
> Walter Piston sq no.1
> George Antheil sq no.2 no.3


Lol....where are you picking up such obscure music? 
I have the Ives (Walden Quartet) and the Antheil (Mondriaan Quartet). In both quartets, Id take issue about the calibre of play or recording, which dents the listening experience. The Ives has a kind of pseudopodial kind of expansion, before suddenly collapsing in an aural heap. His 'Discussions' and 'Arguments' pieces seems to trace that intellectual line leaving me rather lukewarm about the experience. Antheil however, is quirky and jocular. His music seems to remind me of an immature Prokofiev, and there is nothing at all offensive about his music. It's just that it is completely unmemmorable. Did I just make that word up? 

Okay...of the English string quartets, I'm not surprised you hardly listen to them. Naxos are very good at bringing out and popularising a huge repertoire of B grade English string quartet music. I confess, I don't really understand why my country folk decided to try this out. Apart from Moeran and Foulds, I can't really say I care for any of the others. Tippett is okay though; Britten is not. Moeran and Foulds drew their influences from outside of England too.

I don't know the Kvech/Novak and Ospovat ones at all. Now that you've mentioned them in this thread, I think I'll avoid them instead of investing in a marvellous waste of energy 

If you're looking for more string quartets - why not try a few less obscure ones than yours?

Kryszstof Meyer's string quartets and Slowinski's hail from Poland; Fernstrom; Vajda; have that modern 20th century edge, but are still comprehensible to romantic era listeners. Ropartz; Villa-Lobos are geographically influenced and very distinctive in their own ways; however Ropartz has been overshadowed by his predecessors, Debussy and Ravel. Krommer (easy listening little ditties) is distinct from Krenek who shares the former modern sensibilities without going overboard. Back to Novak - why not Bohuslav Martinu's set of 7 string quartets? The Martinu Quartet on Naxos do the best modern version. Lol. There isn't anything else that completes the cycle and is on a DDD recording of such calibre. The Panocha and Stamitz quartets did their cycles from about 30 years ago, and the Naxos range for 3 CDs is still cheaper than the these older cycles. These are elegant and very French chamber room style. I love Quartets No.s I, IV-VI. The VIIth is a bit too jolly although eminently listenable.

I'm afraid I can't recommend Elliott Carter to you: I think you will find him as incomprehensible as I do! His music is sophisticated, and I really want to like it, but I'm clearly trying to hard, and it isn't doing it for me after 10 years of his Arditti String Quartet collaboration. Gubaidulina is easier to appreciate, as is Rochberg, who is far more sonorous and singing in carrying forth metaphysics in music, than Carter's attempted distillation of Whitehead's philosophy. I'm afraid Carter just doesn't work for me, and if anything, his music is an excellent example of purity of thought, instructing compositional lines and form, risking emotional sterility in the 20th century.

Yeah - Milhaud was too much of a a shallow showy extrovert like a 17 year old who really wants to impress on everyone about how big he is. The classical form of the string quartet is the worse form of classical music for these sorts of people to work with


----------



## yoshtodd

Head_case said:


> I just don't get Tchaikovsky at all. Not even his Souvenir de Florence. I think my problem with his music writing is that he was too.....errr....happy? I'm not a depressing emo or anything (see the Emo thread on composers ) however emotional intensity and depth, is meaningless if a composer can only fathom one dimension of the affective range no?


Wow this is interesting to read. I haven't ventured too far into Tchaikovsky's music, but the stuff I have listened to has been very emotional and intense, almost too much. I got the impression from reading about him that his existence was rather tortured and it came out in his music.


----------



## jurianbai

interesting recomendations in the past 24 hours!

yes I got *Elliot Carter* already. And I think I'm the only one got this strange *Benjamin Lees* as well,like the no.5 . Some of these *obscured* quartets I got by downloading (it's very cheap especially if you got a credit card that never been spend).

Last time, around 2006, I collect the pieces randomly, just follow my search engine, that's why I got into this trouble. But then, I begin to collect in more sensible order. It's also a bit difficult to get a CD in Singapore other than online purchasing. In 2008-2009 I collected most of classical era pieces, a Complete Haydn set by Kodaly, of Mozart some by Hagen, Cleveland SQ, of Schubert but still looking for his younger SQ and many other as mentioned earlier.

Now that everyone already talks about *Hovhaness* and *Martinu* I think I'm going to put it in my next list. Of this 'nationalistic' composer, I tried *Enescu*, as mentioned in the review as "Romanian National Romantic", but I found it nothing like other 'nationalistic' composer as *Janacek or Smetana*.Currently I'm happy with the Scandinavian like *Sibelius* and *Carl Nielsen* and the Anglo men like *Elgar*, *Bax, Walton, Bridge*.

Of Naxos , their set is always a temptation. They put a lot of reviews in Gramophone magazine as well. Something like *Alwyn* and *Peter Maxwell Davies* is always pop out in their first page and that's annoying. For this year I haven't finished with the late classical / romantic era, so most of the 20th century pieces will need to wait until I got extra money for them 

oh, and am I the only one who feel that String Quartet CD is always cheaper than say a symphony in Amazon ? LOl


----------



## muxamed

Hi
Right now I am enjoying Beethoven´s Op.131. I have been admirerer of this work for many years now. That is a piece of music that I certainly would take with me to a desert island. The recordings of this work that I really like and couldn't be without are the Lindsays (from the 80´s), Takacs, Talich and Vegh. Simply divine. 

Other string quartets that come to my mind right now are Bartok's 4th and 5th (Vegh, Keller or Hagen recordings), Debussy (Italiano or Juilliard), Janacek's second (Lindsays or Talich), Shostakovich's Eight (Fitzwilliam qt), Schubert's "Death and the Maiden" and no 15 (Lindsays or Alban Berg Qt)
Cheers


----------



## Head_case

JAKE WYB said:


> I find all of *Dvoraks* 8 onwards are the most delighful and pleasing quartets - *13th* being the suprme masterpiece amongst them - far more rigourous and rewarding than the much more insipid 12th


Haha. 12th = insippppid?! 

It's one of those nauseating populist happy clappy pieces which hold an important part in popularising the string quartet medium for the masses. Otherwise, they'd complain that string quartet music is too inaccessible without such ditties.

Dvorak's late era quartets (XIII & XIV) are fantastic. The Talich Quartet; the Prazak Quartet and the New Vlach Quartet all do superb renditions.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> Last time, around 2006, I collect the pieces randomly, just follow my search engine, that's why I got into this trouble. But then, I begin to collect in more sensible order. It's also a bit difficult to get a CD in Singapore other than online purchasing. In 2008-2009 I collected most of classical era pieces, a Complete Haydn set by Kodaly, of Mozart some by Hagen, Cleveland SQ, of Schubert but still looking for his younger SQ and many other as mentioned earlier.


I see what you mean...although with internet shops on the rise, it's really not as bad as it was. Okay - well, a search engine isn't going to be taste-specific. If you like the nationalist kind of folk-inspired, or folk-reworked quartet, why haven't you got into Myaskovsky's masterpiece of a quartet cycle yet? Of the Hungarian composers - Bartok; Kurtag; Dohnanyi; Kodaly; Lathja - all draw on folk material and transform it independently of one another. The Romanians - you're probably right. I'm not as clear about the Romanian national heritage (apart from Enescu) either. Poland's heritage is very rich and concise, so this will not take long to discover: start with Noskowski's string quartets (late 19th century), Zelenski, and then Szymanowski. Noskowski's work has only just been released this month on CD so you heard it here first .

There is a very populist (popular) version of Szymanowski's string quartet No. II, transcribed for small chamber orchestra - done by the Australian Chamber Orchestra. This is very worthwhile hearing if you're not familiar with Szymanowski. They take the tempo slower, and his work is rendered opulent, but less intoxicatingly intense. These days, no fewer than 10 string quartets have covered his concise and few (2) string quartets. About time too! 

Yes - Martinu is easier to get into than his successors, Feldstrom, Borodova , and Currently I'm happy with the Scandinavian like *Sibelius* and *Carl Nielsen* and the Anglo men like *Elgar*, *Bax, Walton, Bridge*.

Lol - I haven't subscribed to Gramaphone magazine for some years now. I think it just fuelled an addiction for buying music without hearing: I trust my own judgement better than I could their reviewers. Notice too, how often the BBC Music or Classical World magazine reviews often contradict either other: different reviewers draw out different insights from a playing ensemble's work. The worse of the reviewers, listen to music during their dinner time and blame the musicians for their indigestion. There are some eminently respectable reviewers such as those of Diapason (French) and the Choc du Monde whose allegiances to supporting the record labels are less obvious than the English language magazines.

Well from the Naxos catalogue, the Martinu Quartet; the Vlach Quartet Prague and the Maggini Quartet are worthwhile recommending for their attention to subtlety and detail in playing. The Kodaly Quartet release quite a bit of their stuff on Naxos as well as on the Hungaroton Label. Their Hungaroton stuff is way more interesting than their Naxos stuff unfortunately. Skip the late classical/romantic era stuff and go straight into early 20th century. Once you've got one or two classic late romantic pieces, you've heard 'em all 



> oh, and am I the only one who feel that String Quartet CD is always cheaper than say a symphony in Amazon ? LOl


Lol. That means, a solo instrument like a cello solo or piano, should be even cheaper, right?


----------



## Head_case

yoshtodd said:


> Wow this is interesting to read. I haven't ventured too far into Tchaikovsky's music, but the stuff I have listened to has been very emotional and intense, almost too much. I got the impression from reading about him that his existence was rather tortured and it came out in his music.


I'd agree...when I listen to Tchaikovsky, torture is definitely in the air! 

What sort of music are you listening to - the intense and emotional stuff, that is?

If you get the chance to compare his string quartets with Arensky and Borodin, or Glazunov, actually, he isn't that different in idiom or stylistics, although is miles behind Borodin for sheer elegance. Taneyev's classical compositions are way more ingenuous and symmetrical; more complex and rich than Tchaikovsky's. I guess Tchaikovsky majored on ballet and other extrovert forms of communicating music. The string quartet genre didn't find him distilling his efforts to any extent. Once the Russian string quartet is taken up by Taneyev and Myaskovsky, it moves into a world array of sonorities, completely unheard of in their era of music. In Taneyev, we find a counterpuntal perfection; in Myaskovsky, a distillation of an explorative and personal lyricism. I'm not sure what can be said for Tchaikovsky, other than he's a hard nut to crack.....


----------



## jurianbai

Yap, I think my listening to string quartet still stagnant to the era of Smetana, Dvorak, Janacek, or in this of 'nationalistic' late Romantic era (if such a term exist). I have a couple of Bartok to begin to move on. And the more modern Shostakovich to represent these 20th century+atonality thing.

Another underexposed composers from late classical to earlier romantic works that I like to highlight, beside my favorite Louis Spohr works. These composers are :

*Luigi Boccherini (1743-1805)* - he has too many chamber works and his string quartets need to compete along his popular quintet for cello or guitar.
*Luigi Cherubini (1760 - 1842), *complete six SQ by Melos Quartet and Quartteto David, I like the last two, the nos 3 also very nice.

*Jan Nepomuk Hummel (1778 -1837)* haven't got his SQ but from the listening to his Bassoon Concerto and Clarinet quintet, he is now my new favorite. He got 3 SQs and recorded by Delme SQ.
*Niccolò Paganini 1782 -1840* He wrote 3 SQ along the guitar quartets. On the list to get it.


----------



## Taneyev

As a curiosity, a suggest you try the 6 SQ of Antonio Bazzini. There's more in the world that "La ronde des Lutins".


----------



## Head_case

I don't know Bazzini ~ any particular recording you'd recommend?

There's nothing wrong with being stuck with Smetana, Dvorak and Janacek. That's quite a nice place to be stuck 

Although if you dig Czech nationalism, why not Feldstrom; Bodorova, Kapralova as a natural extension from the Czech successors?

As for Spohr ~ he's kind of retreating away from the modern era. Next you'll be telling us that you really dig Krommer too. 

Paganini's quartets aren't ones I've ever heard. His solo works for violin (virtuoso) are more commonly recorded. The first violinist of the Silesian Quartet does some excellent Caprices. Also, the Wihan Quartet have recorded his works too. They're a first class ensemble.

But really, until you get Myaskovsky's string quartet cycle, you won't really have a late romantic era from another country to compare with. It's highly rewarding if you can put up with the less than ideal recordings in Qts I/IV. The rest tend towards the lean side however that brings out the sonorous detail in arching and bowing better.


----------



## Taneyev

What I have: 
Bazzini's on Dynamic by the Quartetto d'archi di Venezia (3 CD)
Paganini's on Italia by an ad-hoc ensamble with Accardo as first
Miaskovsky's all by the Leningrad-Taneyev SQ on Russian-Disc


----------



## Head_case

Taneyev said:


> What I have:
> Bazzini's on Dynamic by the Quartetto d'archi di Venezia (3 CD)
> Paganini's on Italia by an ad-hoc ensamble with Accardo as first
> Miaskovsky's all by the Leningrad-Taneyev SQ on Russian-Disc


Thanks - I'm not familiar with the Venice Quartet's work. Will look it up.

You're the only other person I've ever encountered who listens to Myaskovsky! I knew there were others out there 

The Taneyev Quartet are phenomenal. They even made Beethoven's Xth enjoyable for me.

Do you know if the Russian Disc cycle and the Northern Flowers cycle are identical (apart from order)? The recordings seem to come from the same years (1981-83).

If anything, I've found that the Melodiya LP versions of Myaskovsky's string quartets are richer and more full-bodied than the CD transfers.


----------



## jurianbai

Taneyev said:


> Besides, the numerical secuence is deceptive, Chronology order is 7, 8, 9, 3, 6, 4, 1, 2 and 5.


Good to know this. I've only got his CD last Saturday, the Nos 1 and Nos 4. The performer is The Taneyev Quartet and published by Northern flower.

I like it. And I glad this is not that scary 20th century style quartet, still very much like the late romantic piece. If above chronological is true then I would like to heard what his early quartets alike. Any recomendation if the rest are more 'easy listening' or 'heavier' pieces ? I already heard his no.3 and I think that is slightly lighter than this.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> Being here for some weeks but haven't see talks dedicated for String Quartet.
> 
> Let me started mine :
> 
> I first seriously impressed by this form on Dvorak's famous no.12 'America' op.96 performed by Turtle Rock String Quartet. I remember then dig out from my collections another SQ called "Death and the Maiden " by Schubert, and of course very much like it. So after that I can't help myself and now end up like having 300 songs , I cataloq my collection base on movement so if average SQ get about 4 movements it will be around 75 works.
> 
> THen because I am more into pre-Beethoven era, Haydn, Mozart's SQ automatily become my favorites.
> 
> Musically I read that String Quartet is like a true test for a composer in composition because it has four voices only to exploid. culturally I also like because it just like a band where four peoples meet and start playing music.
> 
> so, like to heard from you what do you think on String Quartet. what ratio in your collections you have in String Quartet? what are your favorites ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> --edit--
> 
> I am only a notive classical listener so very welcome if some of you can share your review on certain String Quartet. Like I still in difficulty to "get in" much newer works like Bartok or Shostakovich.


I have all of Mozart's string quartets on recording (HIP), and all of Haydn's string quartets too (HIP) except Opus 1 and Opus 2 (no HIP recordings available, I think). Haydn's string quartets really epitomize the Classical era, and you can tell he wrote them with as much craft as he did his other passion, the symphony. I would say the quartets (especially the later works) of both masters require more concentrated listening than their other works, relatively speaking. So as far as string quartets are concerned, these are the two giants whom I am learning/appreciating before I turn to other composers.

I also have half of Mozart's 6 string quintets.

P.S. All my string quartets are played by Festetics Quartet, Quatuor Mosaiques and The Salomon Quartet.


----------



## jurianbai

I got my Haydn's Complete SQ by Kodaly String Quartet, Naxos. And it's included Op.1 , Op.2 and even the previously spurious Hoffstetter quartet.










For Haydn, all of his quartets are of great standard, even the early and shorter quartet I still find it not boring to listen. But for Mozart, his early 1 to 10 quartets relatively speaking are a bit of repetition. But after that his mature quartets are loveable, and creative. For Mozart, majority my recording are from Hagen SQ and Cleveland SQ.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> Good to know this. I've only got his CD last Saturday, the Nos 1 and Nos 4. The performer is The Taneyev Quartet and published by Northern flower.
> 
> I like it. And I glad this is not that scary 20th century style quartet, still very much like the late romantic piece. If above chronological is true then I would like to heard what his early quartets alike. Any recomendation if the rest are more 'easy listening' or 'heavier' pieces ? I already heard his no.3 and I think that is slightly lighter than this.


I'll have to skip over the Haydn stuff in the former post 

Glad to hear you ventured into the deep and went into Taneyev (and finally! )

Of course Taneyev and Myaskovsky are not scarey! You will most likely love Myaskovsky if you're enjoying Taneyev's Quartet No.III; his epic Quartet No. II (around 40 minutes+ ) and V-VIII are on my recurrent play list. The gems I discover are just unfathomable and keep me returning to them again and again. Such mastery of the medium.

None of Taneyev's work is particularly 'heavy'; at times, his music can seem impersonal and grandscale, rather odd adjectives to describe, what is an intrinsically, 'intimate' and 'personal' medium of chamber music. His music may take time to reap its rewards - however its worth persevering with, if anything because there isn't anything in the Russian romantic repertoire that is on a par with his works.

Northern Flowers are just a redistribution label for outside of Russia. The original tracks you have, are identical to the 1980s' marketed versions by Olympia. The recordings are identical with no additional mastering. You can get a hold of the Olympia originals cheaply sometimes - same Taneyev Quartet. The Northern Flowers are also the same label which have brought Myaskovsky's complete string quartet cycle back onto the market after a >10 year disappearance, when Russian Discs folded. Same excellent string quartet performances, transferred from the mastertapes from the 1979-83 era. Same high price for the complete set of 13 string quartets, but ultimately, one of the most enduring and listenable string quartet cycles I've ever come across. Both Taneyev and Myaskovsky cycles survive the test of repeated listening week in and week out for me. That's not something I can say for a lot of the scarey 20th century classical music which you're trying to steer clear of


----------



## Taneyev

Another winner IMHO are the 9 SQ of Vissarion Shebalin, on Olympia.


----------



## Josef Anton Bruckner

Nothing beats a late Schubert string quartet. Any of his chamber music, actually, in my opinion.


----------



## MessiaenIsGod

No love for Bartok's quartets????


----------



## JAKE WYB

Yes and also love for
*
Martinu* quartets 1-7 particularly *3&6*

also a piece called -* three horsemen *- written at age of twelve - it sounds straight out of Death and the Maiden and deserves a serious liste becuase its marvelluos - i would choose it over a good deal of schubert any day


----------



## Lukecash12

When it comes to chamber music such as quartets, I find Beethoven to be both very consistent and very engaging.


----------



## Josef Anton Bruckner

How about Bruckner's String Quartet in C minor? Great piece.


----------



## jurianbai

Lukecash12 said:


> When it comes to chamber music such as quartets, I find Beethoven to be both very consistent and very engaging.


Naah, wasn't Beethoven inconsistent I found ? But in a positive way. His Op.18 set is the best Romantic quartet which is easy listening but no more in that Mozart / Haydn 'standard' contrapunctal style. Then in the end Beethoven produce heavy,dark, structural orientated piece in Late quartet set. In between Op.59, 'seriosos, 'harp' is showing the way how Beethoven ended with piece like 'Grosse Fuge'.Nevermind, I (almost) like them all!

Back to Taneyev, this is the music that I found I need to listen again everytime it finished. Again nice work.

Late Schubert is wonderful also, his nos.15 running at 45 minute is still need more listening to me.



> MessiaenIsGod No love for Bartok's quartets????


Bartok's quartet still under examination in my ear. I found other Bartok's (piano, violin orchestra) is 'easy' to grab, but I wondering why this composer like to use string quartet as medium to 'show their greatness'.

and last, Bruckner name still scarry me at this point. While Martinu and Vissarion Shebalin need to find more infos on it.

Nice talks so far!


----------



## Josef Anton Bruckner

Don't let Bruckner scare you, jurianbai. His quartet is one of his very early works, while he was still a student. However, it is equally as wonderful, in my opinion, as a late Schubert quartet. And if the length is the thing bothering you, it is only about 21 minutes.


----------



## jurianbai

A Bruckner composed something like Schubert? Definetely will take note on that! thanks.


----------



## Josef Anton Bruckner

Early Bruckner is usually compared to late Schubert, so yes.

The turning point is considered to be his third symphony.


----------



## starry

Taneyev said:


> Another winner IMHO are the 9 SQ of Vissarion Shebalin, on Olympia.


Oh yes. He's criminally ignored.


----------



## Taneyev

Ignored? Otto Klemperer and Hermann Scherchen string quartets!


----------



## starry

I haven't heard those so I wouldn't know how I felt about them.


----------



## Taneyev

Well, an omelette of some Mahler, with Bruckner and some drops of Schoemberg.


----------



## Huge

Is this a music forum or a cooking one? 

Seriously, I can't fault Beethoven.


----------



## Head_case

starry said:


> Oh yes. He's criminally ignored.


Not really....

Shebalin's String Quartet cycle was only ever released on CD by Olympia under the rather callow Krasni String Quartet. They are a competent and lovely string quartet, but at times their phrasing is so conservative, you don't get a sense of dynamic tension or seasoned playing. Whatever happened to them after graduation then? 

Unfortunately Shebalin just didn't enter into the 'modern' play repertoire....

Whereas Shostakovich dedicated his String Quartet No. II to Vissarion Shebalin who at the time of his writing it, was the leading Soviet string quartet composer of the era, I wonder sometimes if Shebalin's work was destined to go the same way as his tutor: Nikolai Myaskovsky.

Both Shebalin and Myaskovsky, wrote intimate and profoundly moving string quartet music - not for extroverts, but for those who had a sense of inner life; for those who wanted to preserve it, in the face of the tensions of the Soviet Composers group and other political pressures. Extroverts tends to wipe over both, and just don't seem to 'get it', when it comes to these incredible composers. They can get Shostakovich maybe; the harsh gliding notes of Shostakovich's writing are emotionally encoded in what we experience first hand, at first glance. When it comes to Shebalin and Myaskovsky, it's a little like a Seamus O'Heaney poem: keep digging; digging deeper, for the better potatoes, and not just surface anger and emotion and easily detectable growth which requires no effort to plummet beyond the surface.

Well when it comes to recommending string quartet cycles, here are my favourites:

1. Myaskovsky String Quartet Cycle [Taneyev String Quartet No.s I - XIII]
2. Shostakovich String Quartet Cycle Taneyev String Quartet No.s I - XV]
3. Veniamin Basner String Quartet Cycle [Taneyev String Quartet No.s I - V]
4. Sergey Taneyev String Quartet Cycle [Taneyev String Quartet No.s I - IX]
5. Alexander Tansman String Quartet Cycle [Silesian String Quartet No.s I - XIII]
6. Bela Bartok String Quartet Cycle [Végh or Keller Quartet No.s I-VI]
7. Heitor Villa-Lobos [Latinoamerican Quartet No.s I - XVII]
8. Aulis Sallinen [Jean Sibelius Quartet No.s I - V]
9. Gian Francesco Malipiero [Orpheus String Quartet No.s I - VIII]
10. Boshuslav Martinu [Martinu Quartet No.s I - VII]

Of the 'broken' or incomplete cycles, there are a few who really stand out. Some are incomplete due to my distaste for the rest of the cycle, and others due to the ongoing release of some of the cycles and others still, due to the popular penchant for releasing just a handful of string quartet tasters instead of the whole volume of works.

1. George Rochberg [Concord String Quartet No.s III - VI] 
2. Krzystof Meyer [Wihan String Quartet V, VI, VIII, XI, XII, XVI]
3. Laszlo Lajtha [Auer String Quartet No.s I, III, IV, V, VII, IX (waiting for the ***** Vol. 3!]
4. Grazyna Bacewicz [Wilanow Quartet No.s III & V; Grazyna Bacewicz String Quartet No.s IV & VII]
5. Alexander Glazunov [Shostakovich String quartets No.s II, III, IV, V only]
6. Franz Schubert [The Italian Quartet: No.s XI - XV]
7. Antonin Dvorak [Vlach Quartet No.s VIII - X, XI - XIV]
8. Beethoven - a few here and there....can't decide on which group. The Taneyev do a lovely rendition of the Harp Quartet, but make a horlicks of the rest. The Alban Berg are rather clinical and the Hungarian or the Budapest Quartets seem to be pretty good but I haven't got the Végh Quartet version yet.

These are just the 'cycles'. There are a few individual quartets which are tremendously rich ...

That's all folks!


----------



## jurianbai

That was a good list to start some new materials.

I think I made some progress in 20th century style, as I mentioned I clicked on first listening of Taneyev. Now let's focus for the two big names, *Shostakovich* and *Bartok*. These two are the remain big name that I haven't get it much.

I already listened to them years ago and then I stop listening for years. Lately with my attention arise in 20th century works I re-listen Shostakovich and found it's now much familiar. I don't have the complete cycle, only no.3, no.7,8,9,10,11, 13 and 15. Memorable is no.3 and 8. To be more broken, the performer also different, I got Oberon quartet, St Peterburg Quartet, Polter quartet and Atrium SQ playing. For me Shostakovich is overdone some of the pieces in term of dissonances, at some point the correct term is "funny".It is listenable to me , only it's a work that required specific mood to listen to.

Of Bartok, they are more complex, sensational and dissonances. I also suspect there maybe some ethnic scale flying around them. The problem with Bartok is they sounds mostly random melody and experimental. I refer to no.4 where I found everything are just a "nice" random melody, No.3 where sounds chaos (3rd movement). But he also got epic piece like No.2 2nd Mov Allegro Molto which make sense to listen from beginning to end. I also got broken cycle here, I missed the no.1 and no.5, the rest are from Parker SQ and Jupiter Sq.

Now if anyone want to enlightening me more on this issue.....


----------



## Head_case

No problem ~ you sound like you're getting into string quartets so it's more than a pleasure to help you on the way. 

The Shostakovich and Bartok string quartet cycles are the most eulogized these days. 

Of the Shostakovich cycles, the St Petersburg Qt are the interpretation I'd go for, although I play them alongside the Borodin and the Taneyev in particular. No.3's neo-baroque inflections are seemingly lightweight however very enjoyable. If you like Qt No. VIII, then you may also enjoy Qts No.s IV and VI, which is the coupling with the epic No. VIII at least when it comes to the St Petersburg Quartet. The worse string cycle version I've heard is by the Brodsky Quartet. They really make a horlicks of the set 

You're spot on about the Bartok too. However No. IV _VI are very rich


----------



## Argus

Head_case said:


> No problem ~ you sound like you're getting into string quartets so it's more than a pleasure to help you on the way.
> 
> The Shostakovich and Bartok string quartet cycles are the most eulogized these days.
> 
> Of the Shostakovich cycles, the St Petersburg Qt are the interpretation I'd go for, although I play them alongside the Borodin and the Taneyev in particular. No.3's neo-baroque inflections are seemingly lightweight however very enjoyable. If you like Qt No. VIII, then you may also enjoy Qts No.s IV and VI, which is the coupling with the epic No. VIII at least when it comes to the St Petersburg Quartet. The worse string cycle version I've heard is by the Brodsky Quartet. They really make a horlicks of the set
> 
> You're spot on about the Bartok too. However No. IV _VI are very rich


Seeing as you appear to be the resident string quartet expert and aficionado extraordinaire, I'd like to ask you some questions and see if you can help me really get into string quartets.

I've heard a few of the highly regarded quartets by the likes of Haydn, Beethoven, Schubert and a smattering of others, but never really felt overly enthralled by any of them. I thought it might be the lack of timbral diversity or the limitations of the format that prevented me from getting anything out of them. However, after listening to all the Bartok quartets on Youtube I realise I may yet be able to dig the strings.

So my questions are:

What recording of the Bartok SQ cycle would you recommend? I've only heard the Takacs and the Vermeer but think I might purchase the Emerson cycle.

Are there any other SQ composers similar in style to Bartok?

This might be harder to answer but can you recommend some quartets where the rhythm is the main focus instead of melody/counterpoint/harmony. It doesn't necessarily have to be rhythmically complex in terms of bizarre polyrhythms or constantly changing metres but just something interesting.


----------



## Head_case

Errr...not really. I just happen to listen almost exclusively to chamber music, particularly the string quartet form. On a really wild night in, I might turn on a cello sonata. When I'm completely stoned, a Szymanowski violin concerto does the trancey trippy classical thing before my brain fuses into sleep 



> >>I've heard a few of the highly regarded quartets by the likes of Haydn, Beethoven,
> >>Schubert and a smattering of others, but never really felt overly enthralled by any of
> >>them. I thought it might be the lack of timbral diversity or the limitations of the format
> >>that prevented me from getting anything out of them. However, after listening to all the
> >>Bartok quartets on Youtube I realise I may yet be able to dig the strings.


Funny...that describes me down to a tee. I don't own any of the Haydn at all, yet after (or before) Mozart, he is credited as one of the most important contributors to the string quartet form. He does very pleasant upper-middle class music that wouldn't say boo to a ghost. I really wish I could like him more than I do though  Beethoven is interesting when it comes to the string quartet form: however 'interesting' does not lead me to listen to him repeatedly nor even often. Even his metaphysical quartets, have a sublimated form which is moons away from the intense urgency of Janacek, or the opulent intoxication of Szymanowski. I'm definitely no great fan of Beethoven's SQs - however there are a myriad of groups who interpret his works very well. Everyone from the Takacs; the Mosaiques; Beethoven; etc. I started with his late quartets and ended up with a set. It isn't a favourite, but it's there for me.

Now when it comes to Schubert, despite his vintage, his work sounds incredibly modern to my ears. His SQ No. XV is my favourite of his; the only renditions I like are the Italian Quartet or the historical Busch Quartet. I've tried the Hungarian Quartet's version, and they lack the lyrical bow arching of the Italian Quartet; the first few bars are a real giveaway in this quartet.



> What recording of the Bartok SQ cycle would you recommend? I've only heard the Takacs and the Vermeer but think I might purchase the Emerson cycle.


Hmm. what would the Emerson cycle add, which the Takacs has not already? 
My view is that the Takacs are already one of the foremost exponents of the Bartok String Quartets; they come from the same country, like Sandor Vegh of the Vegh Quartet, and Andreas Keller, of the Keller Quartet. Between the three quartets, I'm not sure it's worthwhile looking for other competent recordings, which just feel like duplication. I've only heard the Emerson Cycle - not the Vermeer (I don't know this quartet's style nor foibles at all). Nonetheless, the Vegh Quartet (remastered Astree version) is the one I keep returning to. It has none of the harshness associated with contemporary recordings which can be overly bright in recording. The technical playing is of a different world and generation than the modern pedantic styles. The Keller quartet, received their instruction for the Bartok SQs from the Vegh Quartet, whose Sandor Vegh, was Bela Bartok's close friend. It isn't purely historical sentiment, which drives me to the Vegh Quartet versions: Vegh received critical insights and feedback from Bartok about the very essence of his SQs which he has passed onto the Kellers. Other alien SQ groups like the Vermeer or Emerson, don't have that level of connection with the composer and can only play earnestly from the score, as best as they can. This method, lacks the very 'spirit' of Bartok, which Vegh uncompromisingly searches out in such an elegant fashion.

Played in the correct frame of mind, rather than frame of the scoresheet alone, the Bartok SQs reveal their elegance and beauty.

Have a listen to this:






Is that the kind of rhythmicity which you are inspired by? The SQ No. V [Adagio Molto movement] is one of my favourites. Both are very striking and different from say, Bartok's SQ No. I [Lento movement], which is elegant and elegiacally passionate as a slow movement. As for who might be similar in rhythm to Bartok.... hmmm...that's a tough one. Bartok was very original for that reason!

Well, geographically speaking, it'd be natural to assume that Dohnanyi; Kurtag, Lathja and Kodaly would possess similar traits. Somehow, all of these composers SQs seem to hold little in common with Bartok's SQs for me.

Try these then:

Shostakovich SQ III: 



Shostakovich SQ VIII: wind on to approximately 5 minutes and listen to the last 3 mins: 





Janacek:




(you have to be patient with the slow passages and poor recording on the You toob)

Equally, the rhythmicity of the neo-classical movement would be a reasonable place to assume a search:

Alexander Tansman:



 (dire sound quality on vid but you can work out the rhythm  )

Grazyna Bacewicz:




oops. That was the slower...here: 




and of course - Grieg: 



 of these closer to the mark?

melody?


----------



## Argus

Thanks for the detailed reply.



> Hmm. what would the Emerson cycle add, which the Takacs has not already?


I refuse to spend over £10 on any CD and the Takacs and the Vegh cycles are both far over that price limit. The Emerson is about £8 so I am quite happy to buy it. Also, the Takacs I heard was broadcast on TV as part of a series and I don't know if the CD is the same version, or better or worse than the performances I have heard.



> Have a listen to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the kind of rhythmicity which you are inspired by? The SQ No. V [Adagio Molto movement] is one of my favourites. Both are very striking and different from say, Bartok's SQ No. I [Lento movement], which is elegant and elegiacally passionate as a slow movement. As for who might be similar in rhythm to Bartok.... hmmm...that's a tough one. Bartok was very original for that reason!


The SQ No 5 was the quartet that first got me into Bartok (or was it his 2nd Piano Concerto) and you are correct in that kind of rhythm was what I had in mind



> Well, geographically speaking, it'd be natural to assume that Dohnanyi; Kurtag, Lathja and Kodaly would possess similar traits. Somehow, all of these composers SQs seem to hold little in common with Bartok's SQs for me.


Out of those four composers I have only heard music by Kodaly and haven't even heard _of_ the other three, so that gives me something to discover.



> Try these then:
> 
> Shostakovich SQ III: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjdL_...eature=related
> Shostakovich SQ VIII: wind on to approximately 5 minutes and listen to the last 3 mins:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjdL_...eature=related
> 
> Janacek:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQzua...eature=related


Both Shostakovich links go to the same performance of SQ No 3. However, I listened to the 8th and would guess you were referring to the 2nd movement. I liked both quartets and will have to check out some more. I did feel like during the slow passages my mind was starting to wander but the energetic sections are excellent. I like how the violist really gets into the headbanging parts.

I didn't really like the Janacek.



> Equally, the rhythmicity of the neo-classical movement would be a reasonable place to assume a search:
> 
> Alexander Tansman:
> 
> 
> 
> (dire sound quality on vid but you can work out the rhythm )
> 
> Grazyna Bacewicz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops. That was the slower...here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSd7C...eature=related
> 
> and of course - Grieg:
> 
> 
> 
> of these closer to the mark?


The Tansman was good in spite of the horrendous video quality. Not too keen on the Bacewicz or the Grieg. I actually preferred the first Bacewicz video over the second even though it was slower.



> melody?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grdMS...eature=related


Good but Dick Dale perfected that tune already:




Is it possible to write a poor melody in that Arabic scale. I use it all the time when improvising and it always sounds good. I think its the augmented intervals.

Also, during a lot of these string quartets I keep picturing someone being stabbed in the shower.  Hitchcock has severely biased my perception of the genre.


----------



## jurianbai

Of Janacek, although the No.2 "intimidate" letter are more famous but I found his no.1 better.

I like Grieg's, just found it early this year by Emerson quartet. For the rest (beside Bartok and Shosta) I haven't even heard many names above.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Head_case said:


> Grazyna Bacewicz:


Horrible trash.


----------



## muxamed

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Horrible trash.


And why is that??


----------



## Argus

muxamed said:


> And why is that??


Because he doesn't like it.


----------



## muxamed

Argus said:


> Because he doesn't like it.


 Oh ok. That's a good reason I guess  And I believe your emphasis is on "he"


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

muxamed said:


> And why is that??


This is the problem I have with "music" of that type (referring to the Bacewicz piece, for example). It's essentially structured sounds, not really music. I think almost anyone can compose sounds that follow a structure/musical rules that sound complicated and avant-garde, without any regard whether or not it sings to your soul.


----------



## jurianbai

I also struggling with 20th century music which I already post in other thread.Andre posted a discussion about progression in avant garde/atonal/serrial musics. I suggest the discussion about "objection" on this music can be directed to his thread.

I am quite happy with this thread which is seven pages now with less clash of sword around. Back to business, I just back from library and borrow this :










will be listen to it tonight.


----------



## Aramis

jurianbai said:


> I am quite happy with this thread which is seven pages now with less clash of sword around. Back to business, I just back from library and borrow this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be listen to it tonight.


That is good, Conan, that is good. I own this very recording.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> will be listen to it tonight.


There is a lot to like about 20th century music; however 'entertainment' it is not. A lot of naive listeners seem to think that it can be beautiful as Susan Boyle on the first listen and then if it isn't, then it sucks 

How did you get on with the Royal String Quartet?

Last year I was going to bite the bullet and buy this cd. Not for the Szymanowski string quartets however: I already have 2 of the finest string quartet interpretations ever recorded: the first ~ the Varsovia String Quartet (on LP and CD) - the seminal group who popularised Szymanowski with their international award winning CD with Lutoslawski and Penderecki as fillers (the way it should be ) in the 1980's and then in the 1990s', by the Swiss Carmina Quartet. Both versions have their glorious moments, and the fluidity of tempo and phrasing are so opulent and rich that of all the string quartets of the Szymanowski quartets I've heard, these two are the most satisfying. The Silesian Quartet and the Wihan Quartet are worth searching for. Forget the Maggini Quartet - they offer nothing new other than a budget version. I've yet to hear the Royal String Quartet and the Szymanowski Quartet (eponymous name for the quartet). They are coming to London to play next week: sadly, not the Quartets 

Anyway, the Royczki is the one I really want to know about! What is this like? Who is he (other than a Pole?). This is a world première, so I've decided to wait until the rest of his works are collected in a more economically viable album


----------



## Head_case

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> This is the problem I have with "music" of that type (referring to the Bacewicz piece, for example). It's essentially structured sounds, not really music. I think almost anyone can compose sounds that follow a structure/musical rules that sound complicated and avant-garde, without any regard whether or not it sings to your soul.


Ho hum 

A musician playing one of the Nielsen quartets once stood up in protest and said: "and this is supposed to be beautiful?" Nielsen responded: "not beautiful - but characteristic".

We know that the theory of the beautiful, is a rich semiotic. Rather than relying on some kind of baseless relativism, and stating that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, a view which ends up debasing all forms of beauty, we recognise, that beauty is intrinsically; a form of communion - one in which, the listener of the arts, recognises the Heraclitean river of Being - flowing through music - and listening to Being ~ becoming, in aural flow.

Language is structured words; anyone can use language that follows semantics and syntax that sounds complicated and avant garde, right?

Well, no. Language never means 'just' what it is reduced to. Music, also, is never 'just' what it is reduced to either. Intrinsically however, whatever meaning that language can hold; whatever beauty, music can hold, isn't out there waiting for your ex cathedra pronouncement. It's a relationship: one between listener and music. If you don't like it; try and listen again: work out what it is you don't like: this is....sine qua non - the mechanics of the music (in Bacewicz's case, I am presuming on your behalf, that it is the mechanical staccato, inherent in neoclassism). Then listen beyond this form of mechanics. What else can you hear? Can you hear... the sonora pine? The wind blowing amidst the rattling staccato, waiting to be heard? Can you listen....rather than just 'hear', as listeners are prone to do, with music they don't know...with music, that doesn't conform to their expectation?

Beauty only arises, out of a relationship; there are active and passive participants. For Bacewicz, activity on the listener's part is required.

On the other hand; neoclassicism, indeed has its limitations ( rhythm and metre are its strengths, however lacking beauty is not one of them). Rochberg, said of serialism, that its methods were too constraining; its theory, tantamount to aborting the beauty inherent in music, on behalf of style (this form of criticism, cannot apply to neoclassicism btw). Consequently, he abandoned serialism after his second string quartet.

Bacewicz' Quartets No. III & IV won the Polish Cultural Prize and the Liège Concours respectively. Instead of being populist trash, maybe there is something in her music, which you just don't get, rather than it being just "trash".


----------



## jurianbai

Head_case said:


> How did you get on with the Royal String Quartet?
> 
> Anyway, the Royczki is the one I really want to know about! What is this like? Who is he (other than a Pole?). This is a world première, so I've decided to wait until the rest of his works are collected in a more economically viable album


I'm afraid this CD is too difficult for me. Too many long and slow movements there. Only the last fast movement of both quartet can keep me concentrate on the music. The feeling is quite similar to Szyma violin concerto, too loose between one part to another. It's listenable but I feel not getting anything.

As for Rozycski, the CD notes said he take "less" challenge approach than Szymanowski. I listened to it and the music more familiar to my ear. Maybe the most favorite quartet in the CD for me 

Maybe Aramis can put more infos on this CD?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Head_case said:


> Ho hum
> 
> A musician playing one of the Nielsen quartets once stood up in protest and said: "and this is supposed to be beautiful?" Nielsen responded: "not beautiful - but characteristic".
> 
> We know that the theory of the beautiful, is a rich semiotic. Rather than relying on some kind of baseless relativism, and stating that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, a view which ends up debasing all forms of beauty, we recognise, that beauty is intrinsically; a form of communion - one in which, the listener of the arts, recognises the Heraclitean river of Being - flowing through music - and listening to Being ~ becoming, in aural flow.
> 
> Language is structured words; anyone can use language that follows semantics and syntax that sounds complicated and avant garde, right?
> 
> Well, no. Language never means 'just' what it is reduced to. Music, also, is never 'just' what it is reduced to either. Intrinsically however, whatever meaning that language can hold; whatever beauty, music can hold, isn't out there waiting for your ex cathedra pronouncement. It's a relationship: one between listener and music. If you don't like it; try and listen again: work out what it is you don't like: this is....sine qua non - the mechanics of the music (in Bacewicz's case, I am presuming on your behalf, that it is the mechanical staccato, inherent in neoclassism). Then listen beyond this form of mechanics. What else can you hear? Can you hear... the sonora pine? The wind blowing amidst the rattling staccato, waiting to be heard? Can you listen....rather than just 'hear', as listeners are prone to do, with music they don't know...with music, that doesn't conform to their expectation?
> 
> Beauty only arises, out of a relationship; there are active and passive participants. For Bacewicz, activity on the listener's part is required.
> 
> On the other hand; neoclassicism, indeed has its limitations ( rhythm and metre are its strengths, however lacking beauty is not one of them). Rochberg, said of serialism, that its methods were too constraining; its theory, tantamount to aborting the beauty inherent in music, on behalf of style (this form of criticism, cannot apply to neoclassicism btw). Consequently, he abandoned serialism after his second string quartet.
> 
> Bacewicz' Quartets No. III & IV won the Polish Cultural Prize and the Liège Concours respectively. Instead of being populist trash, maybe there is something in her music, which you just don't get, rather than it being just "trash".


I read your post three times and I still don't fully understand it. (It's clumsily written/expressed in parts). But I think what you are essentially saying, in plain English for a plain person like me, is that Bacewicz' piece is about developing an interpretation relationship when one listens to it. The piece is about its character, not fine entertainment value in the sense of a Haydn quartet. Right?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Anybody here recommend a fine set of complete Franz Schubert string quartets? Thanks. The Kodaly Quartet (Naxos) is what I'm thinking. They recorded all. Thoughts?


----------



## Aramis

> Maybe Aramis can put more infos on this CD?


On CD or Różycki?

He was part of thise bunch of composers/performers called Young Poland, along with Szymanowski and legendary composer/conductor Fitelberg. We can see all three of them here:










His style was indeed less modern and innovative than Szymanowski and compared to him Różycki's music is minor issue. More like neoromanticism, but he was not very uniform composer and some of his works sound extremely unlike the other ones.

I wouldn't say that he is truely great figure, rather one of those composers worth listening if you are kind of explorer that find pleasure in familiarizing with forgotten artists.


----------



## Boccherini

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Anybody here recommend a fine set of complete Franz Schubert string quartets? Thanks. The Kodaly Quartet (Naxos) is what I'm thinking. They recorded all. Thoughts?


Vienna String Quartet (The only complete set one I can recommend) are great.


----------



## Taneyev

Melos SQ on DG. IMHO, extraordinary. But I think is OOP


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

The Ayrun set on cpo is good but OOP.
The Melos set on DG is fine for a complete Schubert set (reissued).
However, (owning the set) I find really I only needed the late Quartets (D. 703, 804, 810, 887 + 956 [Quintet]), and of these I enjoy collecting various readings (Emerson, Panocha, Terpsichords, Amadeus, etc.).
Find Schubert's earlier Quartets somewhat ephemeral; would rather audit Mozart's 'Haydn' or 'Prussian' Quartets.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I read your post three times and I still don't fully understand it. (It's clumsily written/expressed in parts). But I think what you are essentially saying, in plain English for a plain person like me, is that Bacewicz' piece is about developing an interpretation relationship when one listens to it. The piece is about its character, not fine entertainment value in the sense of a Haydn quartet. Right?


Enjoyed the posts of Head Case and HarpsichordConcerto.
With reference to Schönberg's String Quartets, for example, ofttimes I refer to 'surface' beauty and 'philosophical' expression.
It's the old discussion of form vs. content.

On the other hand, someone like Pfitzner was adept at form without really any spiritual content: ghost in the machine.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

I have the 'classic' Emerson set of the Bartók Quartets, and rarely ever listen to them.
I was very familiar with the old Juilliard set on LP, but honestly I've never understood why folk hold Bartók's cycle in such high regard.
Schönberg's set of five is far superior, as is Reger's set; why, even Hindemith and Zemlinsky's cycles are superior to that mountebank Bartók--(oops!).

http://www.amazon.com/Arnold-Schönb...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271290686&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Reger-String-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271290807&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Hindemith-Com...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271290904&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Zemlinsky-Str...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271291002&sr=1-4


----------



## Lemminkainen

I was introduced to the world of chamber music through the Smetana Quartet's cycle of Beethoven quartets on Denon, which was lent to me by a friend. Now, those discs are virtually impossible to find in the U.S. In my mind, anyway, they remain the gold standard, and at any rate were the start of a lifelong love of the Beethoven quartets in particular, and chamber music in general.


----------



## Taneyev

Smetana SQ on LvB Japanese Denon vynils are very rare and most wanted. On auction it can reach 3 figures


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Having grown up with the end of the 78rpm and the 45rpm, and the heyday of the 33-1/3rpm LP, I've never understood why anyone would want to eschew the CD and go back to LPs.
I've heard the arguments against digital techne (0100110010001) either on or off, but digitally remastered recordings on CD sound great to me: no scratches nor pops!


----------



## Head_case

Sorry for the delay - shafted by volcanic ash over the past few days 

There's so much to reply to in this thread. Better start here:



Argus said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply.
> ..
> I refuse to spend over £10 on any CD and the Takacs and the Vegh cycles are both far over that price limit. The Emerson is about £8 so I am quite happy to buy it. Also, the Takacs I heard was broadcast on TV as part of a series and I don't know if the CD is the same version, or better or worse than the performances I have heard.


For just that little bit extra, the insights in music are superb. The Végh Cycle (Auvidis Astrée) shouldn't cost more than £26 for the 3 discs if you look around. I'd still rather buy a CD by a quartet I prefer though...just takes longer to save up for 



> The SQ No 5 was the quartet that first got me into Bartok (or was it his 2nd Piano Concerto) and you are correct in that kind of rhythm was what I had in mind


Fantastically electrifying string quartet writing isn't it?! The other Hungarians don't write quite like Bartok though, so you might be disappointed. Lathja is more subtle; Kodaly's string quartets I find more meditative. Neither are as memorable as the Bartok quartet no. V, although few things are....

Oops - my linking seems to be flawed. The Shostakovich Quartet No.III has a fast movement - indeed - the 2nd. Bacewicz isn't as rhythmically minded nor as lyrical as Tansman in my view; her strengths lie elsewhere. There are some Martinu quartets which you might like too.



> > Good but Dick Dale perfected that tune already:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIU0RMV_II8


Yup! Agree with that one!



> Also, during a lot of these string quartets I keep picturing someone being stabbed in the shower.  Hitchcock has severely biased my perception of the genre.


I find listening to the Bartok Quartet No. V or Shostakovich No. VIII very relaxing; music to chill out in the shower with


----------



## Head_case

> re: Royczki:
> His style was indeed less modern and innovative than Szymanowski and compared to him Różycki's music is minor issue. More like neoromanticism, but he was not very uniform composer and some of his works sound extremely unlike the other ones.


Thanks for that. I'll skip on the Rocyzki.

Yes ~ there is a huge gulf between Szymanowski and his contemporaries. The Polish lineage of music for anything other than piano (Chopin), going from Moniuszko - Noskowski - Karlowicz - Szymanowski to Vintage 33 composers like Tadeusz Baird, Wojiech Kilar, Henryk Gorecki and the later proliferation of '-ecki's and '-slawski's is very rich for a country starting late into the musical genre, compared to say, Austria.


----------



## Aramis

Head_case said:


> The Polish lineage of music for anything other than piano (Chopin), going from Moniuszko - Noskowski - Karlowicz - Szymanowski to Vintage 33 composers like Tadeusz Baird, Wojiech Kilar, Henryk Gorecki and the later proliferation of '-ecki's and '-slawski's is very rich for a country starting late into the musical genre, compared to say, Austria.


Not sure what you mean by "starting late into musical genre". The lineage, even if it's roots are forgotten, comes straight from the earliest periods of music: renaissance - 



 ; baroque - 



 and classicism - 



 (not to mention middle-ages).


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

No one ever mentions Dvorák's 'late-' Quartets: viz., the great G-major and Ab-major Quartets (B. 192-93) of 1895.
They are a summum bonum of quartet Art!


----------



## JAKE WYB

are either of them number 13? because that one is one of my very favourites along with bartok 2,3,4, Jannacek and Schubert 14. A lot more interestimg and exciting than the 12th which i always think sounds rather lame.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Yes, Dvorák's Quartets Nos. 13 & 14--wonderful!

Anyone heard Humperdinck's String Quartet (c.1905)?


----------



## Taneyev

I've a very short SQ in C. Is it the one you mean? Three movements, less that 15'.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Humperdinck's SQ:

http://www.amazon.com/String-Quarte...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271776180&sr=1-1

Also highly recommended, the original String Septet version of Strauss' Metamorphosen:

http://www.amazon.com/String-Quarte...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271776304&sr=1-1


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Anyone heard the new Emerson Dvorák issue?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0039ZELK8/ref=oss_product

Heard some of the *Cypresses* over the radio yesterday and immediately ordered the 3CD set.

Of course I have the classic Prague cycle, but couldn't pass up this nice set of late quartets.

http://www.amazon.com/Antonín-Dvorá...r_1_52?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272110732&sr=1-52


----------



## Head_case

Dunno Sebastien.... I keep on failing to 'pass up' on nice sets of late quartets. Consequently, I've got the Vlach Quartet (complete) and Prague Quartet; the Talich Quartet and the Prazak Quartet late quartets. Not heard the Emerson Quartets version. They're very popular and will pull in the American classical crowd. In retrospect, I'm starting to think that any of these modern versions would outclass the Prague Quartet cycle. It was always serviceable, rather than stunning or definitive. When Jana Vlachova's father did the original mono recordings under the same Vlach Quartet, this was the hallmark era defining Dvorak's string quartets in this century. Why they never re-released it is a mystery. Thankfully, his daughter has taken up the torch and delivered a brilliant cycle. 

Shame it's on Naxos' label  

I say that because Naxos don't often release box sets, so it actually isn't that cheap to buy the complete Dvorak cycle by the Vlach Quartet!

Dvorak is in a completely different world in his late quartets. Even Cypresses, as lovely these love quartets are, is in a different league from his late works.


----------



## Argus

I think I've found what I like in my string quartets.

I just listened to Xenakis' Tetora and found it to be most excellent.

Part 1

Part 2

I listened to Haydn's String Quartet Op 33 No 3 The Bird the other day and found it to be dire.

Now there are many differences between these two quartets but the aspect I think makes the most difference for me is the level of dissonance to consonance. I just find that dissonance works really well when played on bowed string instruments. The violins manage to use surprise and the harshness of the dissonance creeps up behind you and gives you a nice little tickle, whereas say the same thing played on a piano or a decaying tone instrument is sometimes like a punch in the face (which is by not always a bad thing). Then on the other hand, too much consonance is like pouring sugar on a grapefruit.


----------



## Head_case

There was a time I couldn't bear Xenakis or Ligeti. 

Now I can bear Ligeti......Xenakis? I'm working on it 

I'm just not on the same emotional wavelength as Haydn. Cool that he can make so many others feel wonderful about their music taste still.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Argus said:


> Now there are many differences between these two quartets but the aspect I think makes the most difference for me is the level of dissonance to consonance. I just find that dissonance works really well when played on bowed string instruments. The violins manage to use surprise and the harshness of the dissonance creeps up behind you and gives you a nice little tickle, whereas say the same thing played on a piano or a decaying tone instrument is sometimes like a punch in the face (which is by not always a bad thing). Then on the other hand, too much consonance is like pouring sugar on a grapefruit.


I think I agree with you about bowed string instruments and dissonance. It does seem to work well. Bartok string quartets, say where I cannot imagine it arranged for 2 oboes, 1 clarinet and 1 bassoon.


----------



## nefigah

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I think I agree with you about bowed string instruments and dissonance. It does seem to work well. Bartok string quartets, say where I cannot imagine it arranged for 2 oboes, 1 clarinet and 1 bassoon.


Yes, dissonance is definitely different on strings than, say, an organ. Vocal dissonance is quite different as well, especially in e.g. a duet. I love Pergolesi's Stabat Mater for just that reason.


----------



## Argus

nefigah said:


> Yes, dissonance is definitely different on strings than, say, an organ. Vocal dissonance is quite different as well, especially in e.g. a duet. I love Pergolesi's Stabat Mater for just that reason.


I think the organ is excellent for dissonance also. In fact, it's wealth of timbres and note choices almost beg for dissonance. I remember listening to Choral Evensong (which I normally don't listen to) on BBC Radio 3 in the car one day and just caught the end, which was an organ fantasia kind of thing. I thought to myself the only thing it had to do with church was that it was played on an organ. If it was arranged for string quartet or two pianos it would be something you would never associate with a church service. I think the piece was by Jean-Jacques Grunenwald but can't remember the title.



> There was a time I couldn't bear Xenakis or Ligeti.
> 
> Now I can bear Ligeti......Xenakis? I'm working on it


Ligeti is someone I need to look more into. I like his keyboard works and some of his electronic pieces but haven't heard his string works at all.


----------



## Head_case

This one - the Schubert Prize Winner from 2003:

http://schubert.kug.ac.at/en/intern...ition-2003/prizewinners-competition-2003.html

The Aviv Quartet on Naxos -

The Parker Quartet are good too:





And the Hagen Quartet of course.

I haven't come across a bad recording/performance of Ligeti's string quartets yet.


----------



## Argus

Head_case said:


> This one - the Schubert Prize Winner from 2003:
> 
> http://schubert.kug.ac.at/en/intern...ition-2003/prizewinners-competition-2003.html
> 
> The Aviv Quartet on Naxos -
> 
> The Parker Quartet are good too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Hagen Quartet of course.
> 
> I haven't come across a bad recording/performance of Ligeti's string quartets yet.


I listened to both the quartets performed by the Arditti Quartet and thought they were both pretty good. I especially liked the final movement of the first quartet and his use of pizzicato with a kind of slow microtonal glissando. At one point it sounds like they were playing stretched elastic bands with an occasional arco stab. And there's a part where an instrument (viola?) plays a very quiet and frantic ostinato phrase under the other instruments which I thought worked very well.

Also, I like my first violinist in long trousers unlike the one in the Parker Quartet. I can understand the bare feet because the foot tapping might get recorded but short pants was unnecessary. Plus, there was a point where the page turning of the score was louder than the instruments playing, which I guess must be edited out at the mixing stage.


----------



## Head_case

The Arditti are indeed pretty good! They do a lovely version of Dutilleux's 'Ainsi la Nuit' and Pascal Dusapin's Time Zones as well as Elliott Carter's works (I think they even premiered some?). Yes - Naxos/Parker Quartet have recording issues - minor, compared to pre-1970's recordings by Melodiya, when Soviet engineers couldn't stop coughing during the mix, adding something of their own to the music


----------



## Quartetfore

This is going to date me, but I was there for first perfomances of two of Elliott Carter`s quartets played by the Guarneri Quartet on the campus of New York University. Of course I was in "knee pants" at the time. For the life of me I can`t remember which ones, But I do remember that Carter sat right behind me, and I did not like the music at all. Best, Quartefore.


----------



## Head_case

Lol - I'm not going to be able to carbon-date you any accuracy, but I presume that was around 1988 then? 

I think I had learnt how to subtract and add by then 

Must have been really spooky to have a composer of the music sitting behind you whilst a quartet played it and you not enjoying it in between. I'd rather have sat behind Elliott Carter


----------



## Quartetfore

It was the 2nd quartet, and it was 1971. The Stone Age for some!


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Been studying Beethoven's 'Razumovsky' Quartets, all three of which are dazzling works.

Recently picked up:

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Str...0003GPPO/ref=cm_cr-mr-img/189-6304796-9991438


----------



## Quartetfore

The first of the three, and the op #127 are my favorite Beethoven quartets. What recording do you have? Best, Quartet fore.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Anyone here care to recommend me a fine recording of Bruckner's string quartet and string quintet? It seems many recordings have these two works paired together plus single movement works. Thanks.


----------



## Quartetfore

I think that your best bet would be the Fine Arts Quartet (Naxos). The Fine Arts Quartet has been around for a number of years, and they are based in Chicago. I see that they are doing a number of works for Naxos. Best, Quartetfore


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

quartetfore said:


> _I think that your best bet would be the Fine Arts Quartet (Naxos)._


Second that.
http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-Stri...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1277043159&sr=1-1

Fine Arts also has a new issue of Beethoven's little-heard C-major Quintet Op. 29:
http://www.amazon.com/String-Quinte...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1277043191&sr=1-1


----------



## jurianbai

I have mentioned about some 'rarities' ( ='obscure', Head_case) string quartets that survive in my harddrive. I manage to trace them back and found where exactly I got them. Here some of it :

http://www.heroldq.cz/EN/downloads/ENkvech.htm

It is free according to the owner . Now if anyone like to download and comment on two of the composers here : *Otomar Kvech* and *Vítězslav Novák* string quartets. Novak has an impressive Wikipedia entry here. Quote:



> Vítězslav Novák (December 5, 1870 - July 18, 1949) was one of the most well-respected Czech composers and pedagogues, almost singlehandedly founding a mid-century Czech school of composition. Stylistically, he was a leading figure in the Neo-Romanticism movement, and his music has been occasionally considered an early example of Czech modernism.


Then if anyone hear about Gustavo Becerra-Schmidt ? Here the Espanola wikipedia that contain his string quartets clip. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustavo_Becerra-Schmidt


----------



## Earthling

I only recently discovered some chamber music by *Respighi *(Ambache Chamber Ensemble on Chandos) which includes a wonderful string quartet. Normally, when I think of Respighi, I think of larger than life orchestrations, but he was just as wonderful with smaller groups-- the entire disc is a real gem.

If you are willing to invest in it, *Morton Feldman*'s second quartet is well worth it-- the Flux Quartet's recording is divided over five discs or you can get it all crammed onto one DVD-- it is six hours long-- non-stop!  (I've never listened to it all in one sitting, but its a mysterious work-- it rarely ever gets loud (except one spot near the very beginning which scared the hell out of me! LOL)

I'm not sure how many quartets *Kevin Volans *has written now (six?) but the first two incorporate lots of intricate African-influenced rhythms.

*Vaughan Williams' *string quartets are lovely, and recently I've heard two quartets by *Earnest John Moeran *on Naxos (the Maggini Quartet) that are very "English" sounding.

A few more obvious ones to mention: *Beethoven *(especially the op. 132 & 135), *Faure, Debussy, Ravel.*

And of course *Shostakovich *write 15 of them! The 8th, 13th and 15th I especially like (I listened to the 13th and 8th tonight in fact). Very somber stuff!

To add one more: *Stravinsky*'s very brief _Concertino _for string quartet is quite a ride! It was written in the 1920s (IIRC) and its closer to that "Russian" sound of the _Rite _or the _Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ rather than his later neo-classical style.

EDITED TO ADD: Volans' quartet, especially the first one, might at first sound like it is in a minimalist vein-- put all that aside-- there is something different he's doing here, and though it is not a very dissonant piece, somehow Volans manages to bypass a lot of traditional harmony in that odd way that John Cage could in his earlier music).


----------



## Earthling

Oh, I forgot: *John Cage*'s _Four _for string quartet. From what I understand, the string players select the order of certain sets of notes. The piece is performed twice, with the order rearranged by the players. Its one of the most beautiful Cage compositions I think I've heard-- it rarely gets above a whisper. Its dissonant, but gentle. The Arditti Quartet has a recording of this, along with an earlier quartet of Cage's (also good).


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> I have mentioned about some 'rarities' ( ='obscure', Head_case) string quartets that survive in my harddrive. I manage to trace them back and found where exactly I got them. Here some of it :
> 
> http://www.heroldq.cz/EN/downloads/ENkvech.htm
> 
> It is free according to the owner . Now if anyone like to download and comment on two of the composers here : *Otomar Kvech* and *Vítězslav Novák* string quartets. Novak has an impressive Wikipedia entry here. Quote:
> 
> Then if anyone hear about Gustavo Becerra-Schmidt ? Here the Espanola wikipedia that contain his string quartets clip.


That's fantastic that composers are offering free downloads like this. I won't object to 128kbps bit rate if it's free 

Only...I keep on getting a message - Core DLL application not found - plugin unavailable. Hmm. Need to figure out this Windoze PC to download and let you know.

Sounds like Kvech is a modern writer. I look forward to hearing it...

You've mentioned Novak before - I confess I still haven't found his works drifting across my way!


----------



## Head_case

> I only recently discovered some chamber music by Respighi (Ambache Chamber Ensemble on Chandos) which includes a wonderful string quartet. Normally, when I think of Respighi, I think of larger than life orchestrations, but he was just as wonderful with smaller groups-- the entire disc is a real gem.


It's very jolly, sweet flowing romantic music - I find it pleasant yet while it is uninventive and offers no particular lyrical strengths, is pleasing enough.

The version I've got is by the Brodsky Quartet. They are okay - warm and inoffensive with some woman or other called by no name other than an otter. I presume the Ambache Chamber Orchestra recording only did one quartet. You might enjoy the maggiori quartet (no. III) as well as the Dorico Quartet on your disc.

I'm not a fan of mixing purchases of string quartets with piano music or other forms for the CD program. I'm clearly the wrong target audience for Ambache Records!


----------



## jurianbai

Head_case, try RIGHT CLICK on the link (word) DOWNLOAD and Save target as..., it shouldn't be a problem. For example this is the direct link to Novak's SQ 1st Movement. I recommend you listen to these piece.


----------



## Head_case

I'm just listening to the Novak string quartet first movement now. The MP3 is stuttering but it still reveals the undeniably plaintively funereal slow movement. It does feel like the cousin of many of Dvorak's works; perhaps not as energetic as Martinu, but very Czech in idiom. Lol - maybe someone will tell me he's Hungarian. 

There's a lot to like in this piece - I'd love to hear the rest of it on line. This is quite amazing! I have the bandwidth to cope with streaming music lol. 

Welcome to the 21st century - I'm enjoying it!


----------



## ahansen_cello

I personally think that chamber music, whatever type so long as it involves string instruments (wind ensembles have never made an impression on me except possibly "when will this be over?"). Being a cellist, piano trios give the cello, with the exception of Haydn trios and other early composers, a much more interesting part than string quartets, in general. And so, the piano trio is my absolute favorite chamber arrangement. 

However, quartets are a close second, and some of my favorites are the late Mozart quartets, The Borodin in D major, Smetena's 'from my life' quartet, and Ralph Vaughan Williams little known quartets.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Brilliant (in coöperation with Deutsche Grammaphone) has recently reissued the 1970s LaSalle Quartet's recordings of the late Beethoven quartets.
http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Lat...03HO0RV8/ref=cm_cr-mr-img/187-6194091-7508145


----------



## Head_case

> Ralph Vaughan Williams little known quartets


Err?

Not in England. They're pretty well known here. Well known for being pretty errr..... 

Frankly - 'well-known' is one of my least favourite categories. It seems to bring about an expectation that

a) I should listen to it 
b) I already have but don't like it 
c) I should like it because it's well-known therefore 
d) there's something wrong with me lol

which we all know can't possibly be true 



> Brilliant (in coöperation with Deutsche Grammaphone) has recently reissued the 1970s LaSalle Quartet's recordings of the late Beethoven quartets.


Lol ~ I clicked on the link and discovered your review on Amazon (and you're also one of Amazon's top 1000 reviewers! ) although I never buy from that terrible commercial giant, which is killing the little corner LP store in the city, and pushing us all into internet buying oblivion.

Well, the Quartetto Italiano are indeed special in their rendering of the Beethoven Quartets. I have the Végh Quartet equivalent (just the late quartets), as well as the cycle by the Alban Berg, and a few by the Taneyev Quartet and the Vlach Quartet, as well as the Budapest Quartet although I can't find half of my unlistened stuff (i.e. the Beethoven Quartets) which seems to work its way under the sofa due to not being listened to for so long 

At least when some future researcher comes along to carbon date my sofa's under contents, they will note that the Beethoven string quartet LPs are in immaculate barely played condition 

Jurianbai ~ I've seen the Novak Quartet float around doing the Dvorak String Quartet in C Major. Still waiting for the illustrious Novak string quartets to surface on vinyl LP ...

I get the impression you'll like Foerster's string quartets - it's very much in the Dvorak/Novak vein:


----------



## jurianbai

Another group, Fine Arts Quartet also kindly give away free MP3. See link here , http://www.fineartsquartet.org/listen.html, and spot Dohnanyi or Greg Sandow SQ overthere. Also the original member Ralph Evans String quartet no.1

RALPH EVANS, violinist, prizewinner in the 1982 International Tchaikovsky Competition in Moscow (video extract), concertized as soloist throughout Europe and North America before succeeding Leonard Sorkin as first violinist of the Fine Arts Quartet. Evans has recorded over 80 solo and chamber works to date. These include the two Bartók Sonatas for violin and piano, whose performance the New York Times enthusiastically recommended for its "searching insight and idiomatic flair," and three virtuoso violin pieces by Lukas Foss with the composer at the piano. Evans received four degrees including a doctorate from Yale University, where he graduated cum laude with a specialization in music, mathematics, and premed. While a Fulbright scholar in London, he studied with Szymon Goldberg and Nathan Milstein, and soon won the top prize in a number of major American competitions, including the Concert Artists Guild Competition in New York, and the National Federation of Music Clubs National Young Artist Competition. His award winning composition "Nocturne" has been performed on American Public Television and his String Quartet No.1, recently released on the Naxos label, has been warmly greeted in the press ("rich and inventive" - Toronto Star; "whimsical and clever, engaging and amusing" - All Music Guide; "vigorous and tuneful" - Montreal Gazette; "seductive, modern sonorities" - France Ouest; "a small masterpiece" - Gli Amici della Musica).

Just to show you an idea that Google alone can give you access to this kind of thing.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Fine Arts Quartet+ (on Naxos) turned in an excellent Bruckner Quintet and recently Beethoven's little-heard String Quintet Op. 29.


----------



## Head_case

Wow Jurianbai - that's some internet connection speed you've got there 

Do you not worry about downloading viruses/bugs/spyware etc?

I do but that goes with my user name. 

The Dohnanyi String Quartets have recently just been re-recorded on SACD by the Kocian Quartet (if memory serves me correctly). They are not as ubiquitous and well known as many other string quartets, partly because they haven't been marketed much outside of their Praga label. I'm looking forward to discovering them, although I find the Viennese string quartet group who do my vinyl LP (Streichquartette I & II) superb. 

Yes - the Fine Arts Quartet are ahead of the game. Some great stuff coming out of the Naxos label.


----------



## jurianbai

The Fine Arts Quartet website and URL are only popular among us, string quartet geeks, so I suppose no spyware/malware company would like to invest their time on it... ;P
I mean, it is someway to get a 'preview' on some rarities before buying the CD, if they provided free mp3 sample. 

the Dohnanyi SQ is very underated piece and I would like to get a full CD. I often mixed up Dohnanyi with Kodaly, not sure why.


----------



## Head_case

I don't know of any other string quartet which has recorded all three of his string quartets. 

The newest one out on SACD by the Kocian Quartet records string quartets no. I and no. II only. 

Are you on Spotify Jurianbai? You can access a lot of online hearing too - the Fine Arts Quartet have their version of the large Franck string quartet as well as standard repertoire. Spotify also seems to have some legendary obscurities (e.g. the Vlach quartet from the 1960's, as well as the Shostakovich string quartet VIII by the Taneyev Quartet. 

The Fine Arts Quartet rendition of the Dohnanyi is very satisfying - you can probably find the Naxos version for about 1/3rd of the incomplete Praga SACD release by the Kocian Quartet. Also, if you like Dohnanyi, I presume you will find some affinities with the Russian Taneyev, as well as the German Brahms.


----------



## jurianbai

the Spotify site is cool, but I dont have enough online time to compensate the biling. 

Yes I also like Brahms'. I like the Emerson's SQ CD which come with the Piano Quintet in 2 CD. Then the SQ no.1 can also be heard by younger group, the Parker String Quartet.

Since we mentioned Brahms, should mentioned the Schumann's also. Eroica String Quartet is the version I am listening to.


----------



## Head_case

I think I must've joined Spotify before they introduced billing per month. I don't pay for mine. 

Maybe someone can 'invite' you if they have any free invites left. 

The Brahms stuff I have is all on vinyl LP - the Gabrieli String Quartet. They were another seminal English quartet in the 1970s, who specialised in English works (Williams, Elgar, Britten, Bridge) as well as producing one of the most authoritative accounts of the Czech Janacek' two string quartets outside of the Czech Republic. It's been about 35 years before the Dante Quartet (also English) have been able to surpass that landmark. I've heard the Emersons, but the music isn't really my repertoire, so I am happy with any competent version of the Brahms numbers, without feeling any drive to depth-plomb these quartets to the intensity I feel with other string quartet works.

Quartetfore will be happy to know that the Pavel Haas Quartet account of the Janacek string quartets won the BBC Radio awards as well as the BBC Music recording of the month. It might even have been a chamber music finalist for the year it was released - they were that good for a new string quartet. 

I find that friends in the southeast of Asia, tend to favour the American names in string quartets. Maybe that is because they are closer to the States than Yurop and have better import ties with record labels from the USA. So the Emerson Quartet is indeed very popular in the southeast of Asia - maybe not quite so popular as here in Yurop where they are considered technically superlative, but not exactly eloquent or sensuous. 

This is no criticism by the way. My favourites - the Taneyev Quartet, are not even technically on a par with the Emerson sometimes, and they are no way inclined to bring the best out of romantic music which they actually cover extensively. They have a lean military combative style, which really suits aggressive modern 21st century music: they play string quartet like cats fighting off a pit bull terrier, so on their epic works like the Shostakovich string quartet cycle, they leave you feeling the composer's scars for life. Similarly with the Veniamin Basner love string quartet cycles, you know you are dating a Russian chick who wouldn't hesitate to slap you around the face if you failed to pay attention to a single phrasing of a note or the arc of a bow. Although their sweet version of the Mendelsohn string quartet, and their readings of Myaskovsky's more pastoral numbers, makes you wonder at their intensely Soviet character in playing - it works brilliantly, but is less 'easy listening' than a style, such as the Emersons who are very well suited for being likeable guys by most.


----------



## jhansen_violin

I am absolutely in love with Walton. I really wish I had more chances to play great quartets, because I think that the best way to appreciate great chamber music is to play it in a group. It is such an amazing experience to play them, but it's hard to fit it in as a professional musician/teacher. Not to mention, finding musicians who will put the same time and energy into it that you will is not easy!


----------



## Quartetfore

Head Case, I think that the Haas quartet CD you refer to is their first. It is a recording of the 2nd quartet of Pavel Hass--"Monkey Mountain", and the Janacek 2nd. I don`t like to use the term, but it is a great CD. " Monkey Mountain" is a wonderful work. They have just released a recording of the 1st and 2nd quartets by Prokofiev, and the Janacek 1st to great reviews. I am going to download the Prokofiev 2nd myself---I don`t care for the 1st. Best, Quartetfore


----------



## Head_case

That's the one. 

Nothing wrong with the term 'great CD' when it is precisely that - technically accomplished to the point of distinction. 

I've yet to own their recordings; I keep borrowing them, but unfortunately I already had the first two Haas string quartets and the Krasa quartet by the Decca release (Hawthorne String Quartet) which is probably the very premiere of the works on CD format back in the 90's. 

The Prokofiev string quartets were seminally recorded by the 'American String Quartet' - again it was released via Olympia Records (now defunct sadly). This is the version I have. Similar to you, if I loved Prokofiev more, I'd not hesitate to get the Pawel Haas versions. His agitated frenetic opening movement in the first string quartet is engaging, as is the slower movement. Some of his usual jocular clown-man-ship is evident in the string quartets. I guess some people like this kind of circus fun, but I take my string quartets seriously 

As it is, I love the string quartet cycle of Prokofiev's older friend, Myaskovsky, far more. These have endured the test of time for me. 

Julia - it must be so rewarding to get together regularly with a quartet to play your favourite pieces. Are we going to see you on You-toob?


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

The Prague Quartet turned in a very nice reading of Prokoffiev's Second Quartet along with a fantastic Borodin's Second. OOP but cheaply available:

http://www.amazon.com/Borodin-Strin...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1280437538&sr=1-6


----------



## Quartetfore

If you ever run across a book called "Music and Musical Life in Soviet Russia 1917-1970" by Boris Schwarz pick it up. I think it might be out of print, but it has wealth of information including a great deal concerning Miaskovsky. There is a new recording of his 13th quartet coming out soon by a young group. The name of group has slipped my mind (easy to do said my wife), I think I will wait until its on the market before I take the plunge Best, Quartetfore.


----------



## Head_case

Yes - my library has a copy. I try not to buy too many reference books - takes up space from LPs 

The new album of Myaskovsky's string quartets are by the French *'Renoir Quartet'*. I've never heard them but pre-ordered the CD as soon as I heard it was coming out (last month!).

My guess is, that they are no strangers nor amateurs: the Renoir Quartet won the Bordeaux Chamber Festival competition (better than 'X FACTOR' by miles btw) a while back.

Yet the last thing I really want is yet another thirteenth string quartet by Myaskovsky: the Taneyev; the Borodin; the Kopelman, and the Bolshoi Opera Theatre have all recorded it beautifully.

What the Renoir will bring to the world is the first new DDD recording of Myaskovsky's string quartet no. I (actual chronology - is probably IVth in the cycle). I'm too impatient to wait for the reviews to come out.....! It's only been over 15 years for this recording and I won't wait another 15 months for the review copy to circulate the music journals!

The analogue transfers of the Russian Disc/Northern Flowers set is still classic however. The sales brochure from the Ar-Se-Se (or something) record label didn't really do a great job of it. Size 5 font for reading is a no go. Still...here's waiting for the musical gem from the musical conscience of the Soviet Union!

The best part yet, is that their coupling of the No. I with the No. XIII string quartets by Myaskovsky gives some reasonable hope that they will actually go on and complete a new string quartet cycle. I'm optimistic, unlike the Gramophone guy who reviewed the Kopelman Quartet and wished the same from them. No chance. Kopelman (Violin I in the quartet) used to play it before in his previous life in the Borodin Quartet and the Myaskovsky XIIIth was wrongly coupled with Shostakovich's VIIIth and another dittie.

Always wanted to hear how a French quartet would interpret a profoundly Russian character quartet


----------



## Argus

Listened to this the other day:












> Phill Niblock - "Music by Phil Niblock":
> "Five More String Quartets" - "Early Winter"
> The Soldier String Quartet: Laura Seaton [violin], David Soldier [violin], Ron Lawrence [viola], Mary Wooten [cello] ("Five More String Quartets") - Susan Stenger [flute], Eberhard Blum [bass flute on pre-recorded 8 channel tape], 38 sampled and synthesizer voices, The Soldier String Quartet ("Early Winter")
> Experimental Intermedia XI 111. Duration: 69:56


A quality exploration of acoustical phenomena, specifically combinational tones. In other words, a feel good hit of the summer.

Nice.


----------



## JMJ

Bartók 1-6 - highest recommendation, the genius in full flower.
Ravel - the most beguiling i can think of
Ligeti 1 & 2 - different & wonderful


----------



## jurianbai

few update to my string quartet listening :

Zemlinsky and Apostel - La Salle SQ:









Vaughan WIlliams - Phantasia quintet and string quartets - Maggini









Ralph Evans - Antheil - Glass - Bernard Hermann - Fine Arts quartet









now that's three very different quartet / CD that did not superimposed each other. The Zemlinsky is a serious works with intrique composition. Vaughan Williams is almost like a today's New Age music , mostly folk tune with classical touch. Antheil's SQ sounds like simplified Dvorak while Glass and Bernard Hermann is in different world.


----------



## Webernite

In the last few days I've been relistening to Brahms No. 3 Op. 67, Beethoven No. 13 Op. 130 (with the changed ending), and Schoenberg No. 1 Op. 7. You know, I think if Schoenberg had died the day before he was to invent the twelve-tone system, he still would have been in the top two or three composers of the 20th century.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Anyone into Eliot Carter's string quartets? I recently had to analyse the first section of his 3rd. It's basically two duos that accelerando and rallentando independantly causing non-imitative counterpoint. Each section also has a particular interval associated with it. The beginning of this piece contains mostly perfect fifths and major sevenths.











What do you think?


----------



## Head_case

Carter's intricate string quartets certainly lend themselves to analysis. I was very excited about Carter's early string quartets when I acquired the Arditti String Quartet readings over a decade ago.

Until I listened to them.

Whether or not this analysis detracts from any musicality is another matter. I'm not particularly fond of his philosophical inspiration from Alfred Whitehead and process philosophy which although might be mathematically rigorous, imparts very little inspiration for me as a listener.

His string quartet work is interesting - particularly his less dense works. I'd like to get the Pacifica Quartet's readings to see if I can appreciate them any more, but I have other things to do, like brush my teeth and go to the gym too.

As far as contemporary American string quartet composers go however, the much underrated George Rochberg stands top of my list for play time:










Rochberg's works possess all the attributes of legendary music for me. More innovative than Shostakovich without losing out in lyricism (the same is not the case for Carter) - he is a composition professor in Pennslyvania or somewhere. His works are seamless and idiomatic - I can't think of anyone who even writes like him. Thanks to Joen for introducing him to me. The Concord String quartet recordings are listlessly beautiful. There are few recordings of Rochberg's late string quartets [No. III-VI] and this one is unsurpassed in being an exemplary recording by an incredible string quartet, now sadly disbanded.

Another American whose works I've been introduced to through the still excellent Pacifica Quartet:









Blackwood is intensely listenable - nor does he write music to alienate. They also do a great version of Crawford-Seeger's sole 1931 string quartet classic (for contemporary repertoire):










Hindemith is everyone's conventional reference point so he needs no introduction lol.


----------



## jurianbai

I remembered the intricate of Elliott Carter's quartet. Especially I still have mp3 of the 2nd quartet, from the bulky Norton Anthology of western music..... not sure who the performer. Not very familiar with the 3rd one.

Another update here, very *Romantic *quartet I listen:

Saint Saens Quartet no.1 in Em Op.112 and no.2 in G by Quatuor Viotti, very like this one. Saint-Saens is somehow a missed (big) composer to me. Very romantic sounding , each movement grow nicely from a calm melody to development.

But the interesting report is set of quartets by the composer name I never heard before, Norbert Burgmuller:










The first quartet in Dm was in 1825, around the year of Beethoven's late quartet. Has some Spohrish sound, which turn out he was pupil of Spohr. This set can be a sample of what was going on in Beethoven's year on string quartet genre. Anyone listen to this name?


----------



## Quartetfore

I have this recording, while its true there are traces of Spohr in the music, the works are interesting and enjoyable


----------



## Quartetfore

I`m not sure if I posted on this Forum or another one, but while I was a student (New York University) I attended an all Carter String Quartet concert given on campus. Sitting right behind me was the composer himself. Of course he took many bows after the concert was over. I have to say that I did not care for the music at all. I have not heard a note of his music in many years.


----------



## Head_case

The Burgmuller and Spohr sound just like the Mannheimer School to me. I guess I'm not a pure enough romantic devotee, although I do like a lot of the late romantic influenced works, edging on early modernism. 

Yes - you mentioned the performance of Elliott Carter before. It's a great anecdote, but I guess your reaction is in good company. 

Composers do hear their own music very differently from their listening audience. Maybe there are conditions for appreciating Elliott Carter's music. If those conditions are too severe, then then his music will be 'hard to get'. This wouldn't be so awful, if his music had some tangible musicality on appeal. 

Perhaps you could try his solo cello work - "Figment". There is some fruit in the sparseness of this work. I've found his string quartets too exhausting to plough on with, but this piece is rather idiomatic and engaging. Definitely not romantic though lol.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> The first quartet in Dm was in 1825, around the year of Beethoven's late quartet. Has some Spohrish sound, which turn out he was pupil of Spohr. This set can be a sample of what was going on in Beethoven's year on string quartet genre. Anyone listen to this name?


Norbert Burgmüller died aged 26. I recently bought a CD recording of his two symphonies, which sounded Beethovian.

Anyway, as you mentioned Louis Spohr. Do you have his string quartets? Spohr wrote quite a few - 36 quartets, as well as quintets. It seems the label Marco Polo (which is Naxos wearing a different colour suit) is the only label recording any of Spohr's string quartets and quintets. I have been collecting them all. His quartets sound quite refined for the Romantic period, meaning not overtly embellished with plebeian emotions but restrained ("utterly civilised" for the Romantic period :lol. I enjoy Spohr's quartets. Worth exploring if you don't know them. Marco Polo is up to CD volume 13, which I estimated is about two thirds the way there to record all 36 quartets.


----------



## emiellucifuge

What is up with Schoenberg's quartet having a soprano?


----------



## Webernite

It's often overlooked that Schoenberg made innovations not only in harmony but in orchestration and the use of new forms. Using a soprano in a strinq quartet is not particularly surprising when you consider his track record.

But, in addition to that, the last movement is the first time he wrote a work without a key signature. He may have felt that the use of words - i.e. turning the string quartet into programme music - was the only way of creating coherence now that tonality was lost. That's quite a common theory. I also seem to remember reading that the work contains allusions to Beethoven's Ninth, which of course was the first important symphony to use voices.


----------



## Head_case

> He may have felt that the use of words - i.e. turning the string quartet into programme music - was the only way of creating coherence now that tonality was lost.


You might be right on here....but what is the purpose of losing tonality in the Schoenberg systematisation in the first place...if only to try to compensate for its deficiencies?

Particularly for the string quartet, which exploits the specific tonal range of the stringed instrument's range, from violin to cello?

I like Ginastera's soprano voice on string quartet - this is rather hauntingly beautiful. Ginastera writes such beautifully rhythmical music.










Maybe I tend to see the soprano addition in the same way that a piano and a string quartet; or a flute and a string quartet, or a harpsichord and a string quartet operate.

I see the winner of the Edinburgh Fringe festival is a comedian who recites poetry to the background of a string quartet.

What a way to go!


----------



## jurianbai

HarpsichordConcerto, yes I have that Spohr complete quartet by New Budapest Quartet, in fact I've mentioned Spohr from my early TC days, to ask more opinions about him.

Recently I also just get his Naxos Violin Concertos by Simome Lamsma. If you keep collecting Spohr music I think soon you will discovered his favorite signature melody. I think Spohr is interesting underfame Romantic composer, however for that reason that his music idea is so obvious, I also understand why he always, like, under the shadow of other Romantic composers.

Now that Burgmuller guy is even more tragic than Schubert.


----------



## Webernite

Head_case said:


> You might be right on here....but what is the purpose of losing tonality in the Schoenberg systematisation in the first place...if only to try to compensate for its deficiencies?


I wouldn't call it "systematisation." The last movement of the String Quartet No. 2, which is what we're talking about here, is merely atonal. It does not follow the twelve-tone system, invented many years later. But, to answer your question, I think Schoenberg was simply looking for new possibilities in music and new ways of expressing himself. It's that simple.


----------



## Head_case

I don't know. I can't say I listen to it regularly - the soprano gives me a real headache. Worse still, I have never been able to decipher the poem from the screeching in the CD version I had (Stefan George is a fabulous poet).

Last I recall, Schoenberg used the entire chromatic range for the last movement without any key signature - in contrast to the first three movements. 

Searching for new possibilities in music and losing tonality may or may not be interesting.


----------



## jurianbai

Jump to modern era, here a surprising utterly civilised music :

Eduard Tubin









99% tonal and minimalis, not as extreme as Phillip Glass. The Piano quartet is interesting, the stringquartet maybe too simple.


----------



## Head_case

I had this disc - and it is probably the third version of Fratres which I've had (the best being the Kronos Quartet version). 

Nonetheless, I'd have to agree with you that the content is rather slight. I don't have an opinion on the piano quartet, because there is a piano in it lol


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> HarpsichordConcerto, yes I have that Spohr complete quartet by New Budapest Quartet, in fact I've mentioned Spohr from my early TC days, to ask more opinions about him.
> 
> Recently I also just get his Naxos Violin Concertos by Simome Lamsma. If you keep collecting Spohr music I think soon you will discovered his favorite signature melody. I think Spohr is interesting underfame Romantic composer, however for that reason that his music idea is so obvious, I also understand why he always, like, under the shadow of other Romantic composers.
> 
> Now that Burgmuller guys is even more tragic than Schubert.


I should also mention Spohr's Octet in E major op.32 and Nontet in F major, op.31. Interesting works that sound like mini-chamber orchestral sounds. Recommended. Speaking of his concertos, Spohr wrote clarinet concertos too. He is an under-appreciated composer.

Forgot to mention I bought this recording of three string quartets by Anton Zimmermann (1741-1781). His quartets are five movement works, very Haydn-esque. Well played by Musica Aeterna (on period instruments). Give it a try. Cheapy Naxos price, so can't go wrong.


----------



## Webernite

Head_case said:


> I don't know. I can't say I listen to it regularly - the soprano gives me a real headache. Worse still, I have never been able to decipher the poem from the screeching in the CD version I had (Stefan George is a fabulous poet).


I'm surprised you say the soprano gives you a headache! I always thought the soprano's voice was the most beautiful part of the work. Perhaps it _is_ the recording you've got.


Head_case said:


> Last I recall, Schoenberg used the entire chromatic range for the last movement without any key signature - in contrast to the first three movement.


You're right. I'm not disagreeing with you there. But that's not the twelve-tone system.


----------



## Head_case

Mine is the version with Dawn Upshaw.

I think I _really_ don't like her voice. She also did Gorecki's 3rd Symphony and I wasn't taken by her voice there either. Her vibrato is rather annoying for me. It makes me want to hold my breath for her in case she suddenly collapses and dies like the lead singer in the film 'La Double Vie de Veronique'. So it may not be Schoenberg's string quartet.

There's nothing wrong with his string quartet no.2 at all. Emminently listenable. I guess learning about infidelity and affairs inspired im to make the soprano have such a wretched set of notes to sing to lol.

Have you heard Ginastera's string quartet no III? I love Claudia Montiel's voice. But this isn't the sole reason why Ginastera's voice over on string quartet makes me think Schoenberg needed either stronger writing, or more substance to his finale of the string quartet no II. Ginastera's lyrical qualities abound and flow; his soprano is the same flow, whereas with Schoeberg's voice over string quartet, I find the two forms are in battle with one another. Dissonance can be more sophisticated than this - as Schoenberg has shown us with his later string quartets.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

The soprano addition to Schönberg's Second SQ recalls Mahler's use of vocalist in his Fourth Symphony.

New Naxos issue of Schönberg's Thrid and Fourth SQs is totally bonus:

http://www.amazon.com/String-Quartets-Nos-3-4/dp/B003EVPNIG/ref=cm_cr-mr-img/183-1969444-9819655


----------



## Webernite

I haven't heard Ginastera's, no. I agree that the whole last movement of the Schoenberg is rather subdued, if that's what you mean. But it definitely has a lot of substance. After all, it's heavily contrapuntal and goes on for ten minutes or more. In case you want to compare singers, there's a recording on Youtube: 



 I presume it's different from yours.


----------



## jurianbai

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Forgot to mention I bought this recording of three string quartets by Anton Zimmermann (1741-1781). His quartets are five movement works, very Haydn-esque. Well played by Musica Aeterna (on period instruments). Give it a try. Cheapy Naxos price, so can't go wrong.


yes, always fascinating to collect sample of string quartets in between the era of Haydn to Mozart to Beethoven. This era is wide in timeline but yet few composers survive the popularity of the three big names. In string quartet, even Mozart's are less discussed.


----------



## jurianbai

recently added:

*Viotti* six quartets by ensemble name d"arte del suona. this is not just your random classical era string quartet, this is of good quality of music. I recommend!

Franz Berwald








Not very please of the music as it is not much interesting theme/melody in all three string quartets.

Vagn Holmboe - quartet no.13, 14, 15








Sounds like a very interesting quartets, but I not yet understand the music. It is like a light version of Bartok (which I also not very 'get' it). He have a lot of quartet put in several volumes by Da Capo label.

Meanwhile, for almost the whole talks about String Quartet in TC, I haven't see anyone listen to *Roger Session String quartet*. I got a version by Julliard playing the second quartet. And this is like the American version of Bartok, not 'get' it as well!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> recently added:
> 
> *Viotti* six quartets by ensemble name *d"arte *del suona. this is not just your random classical era string quartet, this is of good quality of music. I recommend!


It's _L'Arte del Suona_. Seems out of print. Ah well, I miss out. Can you list the exact pieces on the recording, as you didn't provide a picture.


----------



## jurianbai

here the link, not sure if you familiar with this store: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/Oct06/Viotti_DOM291046.htm


----------



## Head_case

Yes - Delicious Manager on the forum here writes a few reviews for them. Music-International is a great site for reviews.

I'm not strong on Holmboe although his middle works are very inventive. I'm hesitant to get the whole cycle - not sure I understand his music very well.










This one I picked up after following a few recommendations on the French string quartet thread. It's taken me MONTHS! to appreciate the beauty of the work. At first it just seemed a bit run of the mill romantic. I'm quite slow when it comes to liking this kind of music but I've finally got here realising how beautiful the Jean Cras string quartet is. The Chartres String Quartet play very well and the recording is very warm and clear.


----------



## jurianbai

Head_case said:


> As far as contemporary American string quartet composers go however, the much underrated George Rochberg stands top of my list for play time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochberg's works possess all the attributes of legendary music for me. More innovative than Shostakovich without losing out in lyricism (the same is not the case for Carter) - he is a composition professor in Pennslyvania or somewhere. His works are seamless and idiomatic - I can't think of anyone who even writes like him. Thanks to Joen for introducing him to me. The Concord String quartet recordings are listlessly beautiful. There are few recordings of Rochberg's late string quartets [No. III-VI] and this one is unsurpassed in being an exemplary recording by an incredible string quartet, now sadly disbanded.


Just listened to Rochberg Violin Concerto on Isaac Stern classic CD, it is a promising style I like. And that you've mentioned several times his about SQ also, and the reviewers on Amazon all give words that'll watering your mouth:

_ "...beautiful, emotional, tonally connected to the previous 500 years of classical music -- yet written in my lifetime"_

thisss need to be taken seriously, especially with Canon in D on the board.


----------



## Head_case

That's the same set I have - except mine are all on vinyl LP. I'd like to have a copy on mini-disc, but alas, if I start duplicating everything and buying the CD set too, where will it all lead to? 

The vinyl LP sounds superb and warm as it is. I just need to get my act together so that I can do clean LP transfers!

I wouldn't dream of listening to a violin concerto before the string quartets! What is shocking, is how poorly served by CD recordings, the Rochberg; the Myaskovsky string quartets are, over the last 50 years. The Concord String Quartet have recorded the Rochberg and a disc set of American gems; equally, the Taneyev have done the Myaskovsky cycle. When you get to love music this intensely, waiting for another interpretation of the same glorious masterpieces can be excruciating as year on year goes by. Equally, there is tremendous satisfaction in the calibre of playing by such esteemed string quartets, such that anything else thereafter, might be in digital clarity yet suffering from being a performance disaster in comparison to these legendary string quartet groups.


----------



## Quartetfore

Just a note about theCras/Gounod recording. This is not the first recording of the Gounod quartet. the work was recorded back in 1991 by the Daniel Quartet for a label called Discover International. The CD also contains the Lalo quartet and a quartet by the Opera composer Ambroise Thomas. The Thomas work sounds like a Ballet score, but is an enjoyable work.


----------



## Catherine

HEY,A good post I've ever seen!


----------



## Head_case

> Just a note about theCras/Gounod recording. This is not the first recording of the Gounod quartet. the work was recorded back in 1991 by the Daniel Quartet for a label called Discover International. The CD also contains the Lalo quartet and a quartet by the Opera composer Ambroise Thomas. The Thomas work sounds like a Ballet score, but is an enjoyable work.












This one?

How does the reading of the Gounod piece compare with the more modern recording by the Chartres Quartet?

I've just finished listening to the Emile Goué string quartets penned during the second world war. He was taken prisoner where he penned the third string quartet. Its saddening to hear that after his release from the German camp, he died a year after the war ended. I guess suffering in those conditions takes its toll and life must have been unimaginable, despite freedom.

Here's a website devoted to him: http://amis.emile.goue.free.fr/In english.htm










The playing is very exceptional - I need to spend more time with this album than I have all year. At first I couldn't quite grasp his 'voice'. I can feel his apprehensions and inquietude searing through the monothematic structure of his works, however at times when I think I'm listening, I find that I've lost my drift in the neo-classical post-romanticism of his language and the rest of the string quartet seem to have been silenced. After it is all over, somehow it is very affecting music. I'm still not sure what I'm listening to however - it merits further listening.


----------



## Quartetfore

Correct, thats the one. I think that at one time there was a recording of all 3 of Gounod quartets. I have yet to hear the new recording, but the sound on the one I have is not very good--a lot of echo.


----------



## Head_case

You'll like this recording by the Chartres Quartet then. shame they have not recorded the rest of the Gounod works. Are they much different from his Chartres Quartet recording? 

In any case I'm so glad I don't rely on a hard drive to store my music. My hard drive is on the blink.


----------



## Quartetfore

I have yet to hear the first two of the three.


----------



## Taneyev

On Gounod, the Danel Q recorded the 3 SQ on Auvidis Valois. But the Zurich Tonhalle Q had recorded one more, in A, 4 short movements. So, there were at least four.


----------



## Quartetfore

I think that one of them was unpublished, but I will try to look it up in "Grove". This time, the Web was of no help.


----------



## jurianbai

funny that when I search Gounod the search engine also included a string quartet written by Glen Gould (the pianist)  : 









and talking about rarity I wonder if anyone heard the CD I owned with a quartet by composer Jeffery Cotton, written in 2003 it is intense and promising.


----------



## drth15

Schubert #15 D887, my greatest quartet find. Also listen to most Shostakovich, Bartok, Haydn.
Good point about quartet recordings-It seems they are almost always too close, so there is limited blend & tone color.


----------



## jurianbai

not a string quartet CD but a book instead:










the book is very good especially they reveals a lot in the era of Haydn and before it. I think this book will send me back for week re listen to Haydn.

I just snap shoot reading but really like their exposition for certain composer. Interestingly the book put a lot more detail to Spohr, I dunno why his quartet is so less mentioned nowdays:

_"Although Spohr was prolific in nearly all genres, chamber works comprise about half of his 152 opus numbers; the 34 string quartets, largely unknown today, span most of his fifty one-year career. They areof twotypes: eight that he regularly termed quatuor brillant or Solo Quartett, which, in the French manner, are chiefly three-movement violin solos with string-trio accompaniment *(Op. 11, 27, 30, 43, 61, 68, 83 and 93), *while the remainder are of the type a contemporary chronicler termed the 'true quartet', in which all four voices are prominent.

Spohr recognised that the 'true' string quartet was 'possibly the most difficult type of composition'."_

Pitty, that the book say only a paragraph about Myaskovsky, and a paragraph for whole France.


----------



## arturs86

This one hasn't been pointed out here.

Recently I've been listening to Hagen's DVD of Ravel and Schubert:









You can actually watch the whole DVD on Youtube.

Their performance, especially of Ravel, is just breath-taking. You can consider some interpretation things, but no doubt that they are doing their job great. Have You seen it?


----------



## jurianbai

if this is the old Hagen video recording, yes I have seen it, on youtube. The cover DVD looks good, do you know any other DVD for string quartet? What I aware was the Alban Berg performing Beethoven's.


----------



## arturs86

Well, I'm looking forward to see K. Stockhausen DVD about Helicopter string quartet.
http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=3077508
Still, haven't seen it, so - no personal comments.

Hagen DVD - Schubert is year 1987, but Ravel is quite new (if we compare) - year 2000. With the new 2nd violinist Schmidt.

About other DVD's, have no personal experience. Just observing and thinking. As a quite young musician I still can't spend all my incomes on DVD's  At least there are a lot of recording libraries around.


----------



## jurianbai

oh yeah, I will LOVE to see Stockhausen Helicopter string quartet in audio visual! I think we need to inform member HarpsichordConcerto about this good news. 

Btw I browse the Label directory "Medici Arts" and there is also a Tchaikovsky / Shostakovich SQ, by Borodin Sq.


----------



## arturs86

If You get to this DVD, please, let me know. It really sounds inspiring and I am sure that it doesn't only sound like that. Is HarpsichordConcerto a fan of Stockhausen?

According to Medici Arts - yes there are. But these are CD's only. No DVD's


----------



## Quartetfore

If you can read music, and understand the fine points a very good book about Chamber Music is "Chamber Music, Edited by Alec Robertson" It was published in 1955 by Penguin Books. The book is a collection of articles by some of the most outstanding writers of the time. Chapters are devoted to To all the greats as well as French, German and Russian and English composers--a little to heavy here. Its interesting that Ernest Bloch has a chapter to himself. Opinions have changed over the past 50-60 years. The chapter on Bartoks quartets is just about the best I have ever read. You can browse the book, but as I said to get the most out of it a good understanding of music theory is a must.


----------



## jurianbai

I can read score and know little classical music theory (if any different from pop).. It is more revealing ,for example, by analyzing what the viola and cello rules in Haydn compare to Beethoven. And what in Bartok's. And that's should be interesting to read on Bloch, his SQ is quite difficult to listen.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I am thinking of placing an order soon for Verdi's and Richard Strauss' only string quartets performed by The Delmé String Quartet. Anybody have this version of both works or recommend some other? This is a nice pairing because these two composers wrote only one string quartet each. So I can kill two birds with one CD, so to speak.


----------



## jurianbai

that's a good combo. the piece itself is excellent and as expected from Verdi. 
My version by Quartteto Italiano is a bit weak, compared to what I listen from youtube. I haven't heard the Strauss. The Delme is usually very good as in my Dvorak disc.


----------



## Pieck

Once I was in a record store and came across Mendelssohn's first two quartets by Julliard, Naxos.
Actually my first date with Mendelssohn's chamber, so I gave it a chance (and it was cheap).
After some listening I came to the conclusion that they are simply GENIUS.
He wrote them at the ages of 20 and 18, but they have such an emotional depth that can blow your head off.

Does anyone know them\feel the same why about them as I do?


----------



## Webernite

Pieck said:


> Once I was in a record store and came across Mendelssohn's first two quartets by Julliard, Naxos.
> Actually my first date with Mendelssohn's chamber, so I gave it a chance (and it was cheap).
> After some listening I came to the conclusion that they are simply GENIUS.
> He wrote them at the ages of 20 and 18, but they have such an emotional depth that can blow your head off.
> 
> Does anyone know them\feel the same why about them as I do?


Yeah, Mendelssohn's quartets are great.


----------



## Pieck

Webernite said:


> Yeah, Mendelssohn's quartets are great.


We're talking about the first 2 right?


----------



## jurianbai

Mendelssohn's six + one p.h. quartets are among my favorite. The first and second have my very memorable tune on their middle movement. Quartet no.1 in Eb II Canzonetta and Quartet no.2 in Am III Intermezzo. And I mostly also love his post humous quartet, said to be written even earlier. Similar, the middle movement is tuneful, Quartet in Eb Op. P.H. III Minuetto, which is shame I can't find a youtube video for vieweing here.











the Post humous quartet recorded by Eroica SQ:


----------



## Pieck

I like the stormy movements more than the light ones (that you put).
1st and 4th movements in op. 12 are my favorites in this quartet


----------



## Quartetfore

Try to hear the Op.81 Quartet, Its different in fell than the ones that came before sinced it was composed soon after his Sisters death. It is a work full of feeling, and reflects his state of mind during this sad time. I have the Eroica Quartets version, and it is an outstanding recording. Best, Quartetfore.


----------



## the_emptier

Shostakovitch of course!


----------



## tdc

Ravel's in F


----------



## Pieck

Jurianbai and Quartetfore: can I ask you for an opinion on the 3 SQ op. 44?


----------



## jurianbai

after his quartet no.1 and 2 I think the rest are more mature work. composed approx. ten years after. these has more symphonic feeling than previous,, and as you said, more stormy. because it is somehow (from what I read) related to his other works in this era, the violin concerto in Em, the Overture to midsummer night, (and one of this quartet is also in Em). The quartets also written with violinist Ferdinand David in mind. Quartet in D was actually the last finished but put to the first because Mendelssohn favorite it.

I like the Em the most and overall I like these quartets because of what described above, they shows some virtuosity in string quartet medium.


----------



## Pieck

Thanks. Definitely going to get them.


----------



## Quartetfore

I do agree with our friend Jurianbai about the Mendelssohn quartets, though I think that the Op.44#2 is the weakest of the Op.44 group. The Op.80 stands alone in terms of power and passion. Mendelssohn composed two String Quintets. In my opinion they are the finest of his works for strings alone (I`m not a big fan othe Octet). I think that there is a recording of them on Naxos by the American String Quartet. I find that group sort of bland, but at the budget price well worth it. Best, QF.


----------



## Chasman

This the one?










Solid enough as I recall, but I've probably only listened to it once or twice, and have never heard an alternative.


----------



## Quartetfore

You are right, it is the Fine Arts Quartet. I have the Raphael Ensemble on Hyperion Records. a bit expensive, but outstanding in every way. Best, QF.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

This is one of the earliest "string quartet" works I have yet come across.

*Heinrich Biber *(1644 - 1704), _Mensa sonora, seu Musica instrumentalis_, *six multi-movement suites*, played by The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Mackintosh; violin (1674), Catherine Weiss; violin (1770), Jane Rogers; viola (after da Salo), Richard Boothby; cello (after Ernst Busch), with Robert Whoolley, harpsichord.


----------



## Jacob Singer

quartetfore said:


> I do agree with our friend Jurianbai about the Mendelssohn quartets, though I think that the Op.44#2 is the weakest of the Op.44 group. The Op.80 stands alone in terms of power and passion.


Agreed. :tiphat:


----------



## jurianbai

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> This is one of the earliest "string quartet" works I have yet come across.
> 
> *Heinrich Biber *(1644 - 1704), _Mensa sonora, seu Musica instrumentalis_, *six multi-movement suites*, played by The Purcell Quartet: Catherine Mackintosh; violin (1674), Catherine Weiss; violin (1770), Jane Rogers; viola (after da Salo), Richard Boothby; cello (after Ernst Busch), with Robert Whoolley, harpsichord.


I found no Biber in my little book Cambridge companion to sq.but it mentioned Gregorio Allegri (1582-1652), Adriano Banchieri (1568-1634), Andrea Gabrieli (1533-85) and Florentio Maschera (c. 1540 - c. 1584) that composed work for four arrangement. and like said before, the trio sonata is something closest to sq.

cool cd that is.
(btw, there is thread for SQ in pre-Haydn era)


----------



## LordBlackudder

I like these ones:


----------



## arturs86

LordBlackudder, this is a disaster..


----------



## Pieck

quartetfore said:


> I do agree with our friend Jurianbai about the Mendelssohn quartets, though I think that the Op.44#2 is the weakest of the Op.44 group. The Op.80 stands alone in terms of power and passion. Mendelssohn composed two String Quintets. In my opinion they are the finest of his works for strings alone (I`m not a big fan othe Octet). I think that there is a recording of them on Naxos by the American String Quartet. I find that group sort of bland, but at the budget price well worth it. Best, QF.


Heard the second one yesterday and it was very appealing. 
But the Op. 80 is absolutely amazing. What a tragicus atmosphere, so beautiful melodies, really touching


----------



## jurianbai

for Janacek's string quartet fans, here new recording by Mandelring SQ, the second quartet is also recorded with Viola d'amore instead of regular viola.


----------



## Efraim

LordBlackudder said:


> I like these ones:


The first one is not bad. Who wrote it?


----------



## Igneous01

im getting more and more into chamber music, away from the solo works and concerti and symphonies.
so far ive found beethovens late quartets, as well as schuberts, being my most treasured.

from beethoven op 130 to 135 are all great quartets
and have had a tendency of listening to schuberts death and the maiden all too often, i need to get more of his quartets.

also listened to one of Mendelssohns later quartets (the he wrote during the time of his sisters death, i believe he died a month later as well) and i found that one quiet pleasant as well.

tho im curious to check haydns quartets, especially the sun quartet people seem to talk about alot.

anyone know of other great works that are i suppose similar in feel of these quartets? (i dont mean by technique or composition, but their emotional impact)

sad and tragic quartets seem to best outline chamber music in its beauty


----------



## Pieck

Chamber music is my favorite genre, especially quartets, espicially sad and tragic 
Actually I dont know ANY work that is sadder or more tragic than Mendelssohn's last quartet Op. 80 that you mentioned. You should try all of his quartets particulary No. 1 and 2 but also Op. 44 (the middle 3).
I'd also recommend Beethoven middle quartets as well the early (which are more classical), Schubert other three late quartets (and the cello quintet).
Brahms three quartets are amazing, and with Brahms you cant go wrong about the sad atmosphere.
I think thats it for now, enjoy :tiphat:
Editing:
Brahms 2nd quintet for viola is really genius work


----------



## Igneous01

Pieck said:


> Chamber music is my favorite genre, especially quartets, espicially sad and tragic
> Actually I dont know ANY work that is sadder or more tragic than Mendelssohn's last quartet Op. 80 that you mentioned. You should try all of his quartets particulary No. 1 and 2 but also Op. 44 (the middle 3).
> I'd also recommend Beethoven middle quartets as well the early (which are more classical), Schubert other three late quartets (and the cello quintet).
> Brahms three quartets are amazing, and with Brahms you cant go wrong about the sad atmosphere.
> I think thats it for now, enjoy :tiphat:
> Editing:
> Brahms 2nd quintet for viola is really genius work


thanks for those suggestions, after repeated listening of beethovens lates and schuberts, its good to get new material to listen to!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Bought some Hummel string quartets. Haven't listened to these yet. Should be good, as I found Hummel's music been consistently satisfying.


----------



## jurianbai

This may sound different from his other works you usually 'found', especially the quartet no.3 in Eb. Liked this quartets.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> _*Hummel* string quartets...Should be good_


Should be. I think it was Hummel who explored the genre of piano quintet (w/double bass) which Schubert used for 'The Trout'.

Along the lines of Hummel, *Spohr* wrote a slough of good quartets.

And have you explored the quartets of *Cherubini*?

Also the quartets of *Volkmann* are excellent.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...r&field-keywords=volkmann+quartet+cpo&x=0&y=0


----------



## Quartetfore

The three quartets that Hummel composed are very entertaining. Though they were written just after the Betthoven Op18, they seem to be right on the brink of the romantic era. I heard all of the Volkmann quartets, but have a problem with the only recording of them. There is just to much in the way of sniffs, and heavy breathing. Volkmann wrote two piano trios, and the first of the two is a very fine mid-romantic work


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

I can forgive any noise from the performer; it's audience noise I can't tolerate--so, very shy of 'live' recordings.


----------



## Efraim

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Bought some Hummel string quartets. Haven't listened to these yet. Should be good, as I found Hummel's music been consistently satisfying.


But often more than satisfying! - What other Hummels do you have?

Unfortunately these are not _some_ Hummel string quartets but his _complete_ string quartets. I would like him to have written more. This is my only problem with Hummel: unlike many other composers, most of them far less gifted then him, he failed thoroughly exploring the potentialities inherent in his own innovations. Indeed I feel that although these works are no match for _the best _quartets of Haydn (15-20), Beethoven (7-8), Schubert (2), Brahms (2), Smetana (1), Ravel, and Bartók (2 or 3), some 30-35 top SQs altogether, for the remaining 65-70 of these composers they are, not to mention all the others of the available repertoire. Agreed? - Unlike his piano trios and some of his piano concertos, which are excellently written, fresh and highly enjoyable works _in the pure classical mood and spirit_, his SQs belong to an unknown musical world, even if it would be hard to tell the style of which - if any - later composers they anticipate, as the case is with his Piano Sonata in F Sharp minor and some of his Fantasies and other pieces for piano which astonishingly foretell Schumann, Chopin, Liszt and more. I think in this respect Hummel's SQs are like his glittering piano quintets, which are also extremely original and at the same time lone even inside the body of Hummel's own works. Do you know them?


----------



## Efraim

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Should be. I think it was Hummel who explored the genre of piano quintet (w/double bass) which Schubert used for 'The Trout'.


Actually Dussek first used this scoring in 1799, as I learn in the notes of my CD with this Dussek coupled with Hummel's E-flat minor and Onslow's F minor quintet. Hummel's was written in 1802. The Trout was ordered from Schubert by someone, in 1819 I think, with the express condition that it should adopt the scoring of Humel's quintet in D minor (the e-flat was not yet published by then).



> And have you explored the quartets of *Cherubini*?


"Explored" not but I heard one of them on the radio and found it not bad at all, and since I already had his symphony which is not bad either I wanted immediately to order his quartets. But I found them by the Melos quartet only, which I don't like, so I gave up. Perhaps this is but a bias. After all I heard only a few quartets by Melos.

I hope we are excusable for speaking of piano quintets in a SQ thread; after all, a piano quintet features a string quartet. I wonder if there exist string quartets written not for 2 violins, viola and cello but 1 violin, viola, cello and double bass. Does somebody know of such SQs?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Efraim said:


> But often more than satisfying! - What other Hummels do you have?
> 
> Unfortunately these are not _some_ Hummel string quartets but his _complete_ string quartets. I would like him to have written more. This is my only problem with Hummel: unlike many other composers, most of them far less gifted then him, he failed thoroughly exploring the potentialities inherent in his own innovations. Indeed I feel that although these works are no match for _the best _quartets of Haydn (15-20), Beethoven (7-8), Schubert (2), Brahms (2), Smetana (1), Ravel, and Bartók (2 or 3), some 30-35 top SQs altogether, for the remaining 65-70 of these composers they are, not to mention all the others of the available repertoire. Agreed? - Unlike his piano trios and some of his piano concertos, which are excellently written, fresh and highly enjoyable works _in the pure classical mood and spirit_, his SQs belong to an unknown musical world, even if it would be hard to tell the style of which - if any - later composers they anticipate, as the case is with his Piano Sonata in F Sharp minor and some of his Fantasies and other pieces for piano which astonishingly foretell Schumann, Chopin, Liszt and more. I think in this respect Hummel's SQs are like his glittering piano quintets, which are also extremely original and at the same time lone even inside the body of Hummel's own works. Do you know them?


Yes, I have Hummel's piano quintets in D minor, and in E flat, plus both his piano septets. I also have his masses , several piano sonatas and one opera _Mathilde von Guise_, and a few concertos here and there. Hummel was recommended by Haydn himself to succeed him as composer in residence at Esterhazy; surely, that's good enough for the rest of us today!


----------



## jurianbai

Efraim said:


> I hope we are excusable for speaking of piano quintets in a SQ thread; after all, a piano quintet features a string quartet. I wonder if there exist string quartets written not for 2 violins, viola and cello but 1 violin, viola, cello and double bass. Does somebody know of such SQs?


I suspect it will existed, but to my memory I can't remember one. Schubert Piano quintet is for one Bass, and Boccherini write a number of them but in quintet.

Luigi Cherubini cycle is one of my favorite in the era, I mentioned this before and I think quite a lot of member listen to it, HarpsichordConcerto for example (as I remember our conversation).

Of String quartet in era to Cherubini and Hummel, please see France's Theodre Gouvy also.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Picked up Prokofiev's string quartets, played by Aurora Quartet.


----------



## tdc

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Picked up Prokofiev's string quartets, played by Aurora Quartet.


You're always picking up new pieces of music here and there, and good choices too. Prokofiev's SQ's are something I have not yet heard I'm looking forward to checking out.


----------



## Efraim

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Yes, I have Hummel's piano quintets in D minor, and in E flat, plus both his piano septets.


As you know, the Septet in D minor and the Quintet in D minor are the same work. I first heard the septet version and felt this work is but an oddity. It sounds really queer, mainly because of the horn, wich Hummel doesn't seem to be able to use as magnificently as did Haydn. In a symphony of Haydn every entry of the 
horn(s) is breathtaking, while here it is like an aggressive intrusion. Maybe Hummel himself felt it, that's why he made and published the piano+strings-only version in the same year. Only through the quintet version I discovered that this is an exquisite and extremely original work. Now I enjoy even the septet version... (by the Nash Ensemble; I know there are other recordings too).

I am right now having a similar experience with another work of Hummel, "Oberon's magic horn", scored for piano and orchestra. Now I just bought a set of 6 CDs with, among a lot of various works of Hummel, a transcription by Czerny of this conspicuous horn-affair not for horn and piano, as one could have expected, but for... cello and piano! And on top of all I think Czerny was right, whatever might have been his motive: while the original version sounds like a flippant-flittering showpiece, the cello-version is a fully convincing, serious work, and still romantic enough.

Strings are nice. Not for no reason are we fans of string quartet, right?


----------



## Webernite

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Picked up Prokofiev's string quartets, played by Aurora Quartet.


What do you think of them? I haven't heard either of them in ages, but I remember that they seemed quite good at the time. I haven't heard the Cello Sonata.


----------



## Pieck

Thinking of buying them (Prokofiev's string quartets), would you recommend?


----------



## jurianbai

for Prokofiev mine are the Coull SQ and also I heard old recording of Sequoi SQ:


----------



## DTut

One of my all-time favorite SQ's is *Mendelssohn's No. 6 in F min op. 80*. It was written after beloved sister Fannie died. It's unlike any of his others. There is passion, fire, and deep feeling. I highly recomend it.


----------



## Pieck

DTut said:


> One of my all-time favorite SQ's is *Mendelssohn's No. 6 in F min op. 80*. It was written after beloved sister Fannie died. It's unlike any of his others. There is passion, fire, and deep feeling. I highly recomend it.


Maybe my favorite SQ. It makes my eyes wet


----------



## jurianbai

currently listening to Stenhammar String Quartets. Been long time since I eyeing this one and really not upset with these six pieces. The set done by three ensembles (The Fresk, Copenhagen and Gotland). Very recommended! Loveliest to me is no.2 and no.5


----------



## DTut

I haven't heard of Stenhammar. By the photo it looks like he would be a late 19th C. composer. Anything unusual about his music or is he pretty standard fare?


----------



## jurianbai

Wilhelm Stenhammar (1871–1927), all tonal and lot of tension, not standard to me. if you can find sample on youtube, try listen to his no.2 first.


----------



## DTut

I didn't run into his string quartets but I really like what portion I heard of his Fantasy in B min and the Symphony #2. Now I look forward to delving into his work. thx


----------



## haydnfan

Bygone era, if you like Ravel-- what do you think of Debussy and Faure?


----------



## Pieck

haydnfan said:


> Bygone era, if you like Ravel-- what do you think of Debussy and Faure?


I just dont get Faure's SQ. It's not that I think it's bad or boring in anyway, but I dont enjoy it that much, in contrast to Debussy and Ravel' SQs


----------



## haydnfan

Ah well Faure is not for everyone. I love his understated post-Brahmsian chamber works.


----------



## Quartetfore

I like the first two movements of the Faure quartet, the last however sort of drifts away. I understand that the work was planned for four movements, but Faure did not live to complete it.


----------



## jurianbai

I recommend reading this thread http://www.talkclassical.com/8073-what-about-french-string.html for that French SQ. For now I recommend a less known Joseph Guy Ropartz's set of SQ and I quite like Saint Saens' also.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I picked this up. I quite enjoy buying a CD of SQuintets works by unknown Classical composers.

*Emanuel Aloys Förster* (1748-1823). According to the sleeve notes, he wrote 48 SQuartets and 4 SQuintets. There is speculation, without proof, that Beethoven might have been a student of Förster at some stage, referring to Forster as "his elder master". The pieces recorded here reminded me of Boccherini SQuintets, funny enough. Played by _Les Adieux_ (on period instruments). 2CDs


----------



## jurianbai

noted that one Hc.

and for a selected CPO quartet issue, here two recommended composer. Check on George Onslow (I made a composer guestbook too) and Joseph Marx. Onslow is also a prolific composer with 36 SQ and 34 quintets.


----------



## Head_case

My last CPO CD purchase was a number of discs by Ernst Toch


----------



## Quartetfore

As a bit of information, my last downloads are quartets by Korngold, Hans Gal, Foerster, Durosoir and a very early piano trio of Roberto Gerhard. All are quite enjoyable, though the piano trio seems to go "no where" for most of its 25 o so minutes.


----------



## Castleman

Here's my favorite string quartets:

Debussy: String Quartet In G Minor
Ravel: String Quartet In F Minor
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No.1 in G Minor
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No.2 in A Minor

Not necessarily in this order although I would probably say that the Debussy would be first.


----------



## haydnfan

I have not heard RVW's SQs but I love the other three... perhaps I should listen to Vaughan Williams string quartets sometime.


----------



## Castleman

Haydnfan, you might also want to try the Vaughan Williams Phantasy Quintet. 
Obviously not a quartet, but an excellent piece as well.


----------



## Vaneyes

haydnfan said:


> ... perhaps I should listen to Vaughan Williams string quartets sometime.


Yes, and also Walton, Arnold, Moeran, Rawsthorne. Assorted Chandos, Helios, Naxos recordings.


----------



## haydnfan

I like the chamber music of Walton and Arnold that I've heard. I'll explore the chamber music of those other composers as well and then Phantasy Quintet. Sounds like the kind of cds I might find when I make my next BRO order.


----------



## jurianbai

RVW is naturally my favorite composer, with lots of folk tune in his composition. My UK string quartets majority done by Maggini SQ: Frank Bridge, Bax, Bliss, Elgar. there is a thread http://www.talkclassical.com/9158-what-about-uk-string.html for the in depth talks.


----------



## Castleman

jurianbai I concur. Vaughan Williams is my favorite composer as well. I've listend to his string music and several of his symphonies hundreds of times, perhaps thousands. They just never grow old.


----------



## Schnowotski

No one has mentioned the Fünf sätze, op. 5, by Webern? It was the first string quartet I really loved and still is one of my favourites. The atonal idiom may, of course, scare some listeners away, and the fact that Webern may not be very known as a "quartist". And the more known from him is the Sechs bagatellen, opus 9, which is also great, but I've always liked the earlier more. Speaking of his earlier quartets I must take my words back: perhaps Langsamer Satz from 1905, the romantic tonal piece, is the most familliar among listeners. I mean: everyone has heard ABOUT the Bagatelles but only a few have heard it, or remember any themes from it; on the other hand, when mentioning Langsamer satz, many people are like "Oh, that one!"

I'm not to blame anyone: it indeed is a beautiful composition - when you get over the "easy listening" factor. 

But the Fünf sätze!

Oh, the violent chords of the opening movement really shake dust off from your shoulders. The atonal counterpoint is astoninshing: the lines are relatively simple but there seems still to be something new to be found every time I listen to it. My favourite movement is the slow fourth, a masterful binary design. It is sublime how the main theme is elevated in the recapitulation to angelic hights; on the other hand the earthly ticking rhythms of the central section and the melody that is to be played as tender as possible: the philosophical depth is, too, remarkable.

Earlier in this thread was talk about which you prefer: string quartet and orchestra. Some people wrote that they can't stand the harsh sound of solo strings and prefer the smoother orchestra sound. I am just the opposite: I prefer the harsh, squeaking sound of solo strings and string orchestra is too much "Disney" for me. In my opinion the string orchstra version of Schönberg's Verklärte Nacht, op. 4, is butchered. 

Webern, too, did a version of his Fünf sätze for string orchestra. It was propably to clarify the structures: he also chose string orchestra as a medium when arranging the Schubert dances, and when he did that, his programme was to clarify them, so I believe, he was planning to do the same with the arrangement of his own pieces. I must say that it is not so ghastly as are most pieces for string orchestra but still I prefer the original version for string quartet.

And to contradict my self even more: I am planning to do a arrangement of his Variationen für Klavier, op 27, for string orchestra. Some time in the future. Maybe 2020. If I'm still alive then.


----------



## DTut

I have this wonderful CD with Metamorphosen, Verklarte Nacht, and the Funf Satze-(Mariner) I didn't know there was a SQ only version of the Webern piece. I really like this string orchestra version but I'm looking forward to the harsh and pure quartet. Thanks. Dave


----------



## jurianbai

strange that I haven't listen carefully to Webern's, I know it is important and great piece (via youtube) but haven't have the real recording.

btw, list of modern composer that I like to own.

Tippett
Reinhold Gliere
Lennox Berkeley by Maggini
Charles Koechlin
Conlon Nancarrow
Elizabeth Maconchy

Can I have input on how degree of "modern/atonality" by these works? I just want to make sure not to have the one that most difficult to grab by first. I want to avoid (at the moment) something too difficult eg. Rihm or Holmboe , which I really not sure what they trying to sing.

string quartets to share for this months:








another great Russian SQ, I also purchased his Violin + Cello concerto which is also very fine (going to put this into the TC VC list)









Well, this is not the typical CPO's! not that utterly civilized classical melody, but something quite difficult to listen. something I should avoid actually.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I just bought this, Elgar's SQ (1918) by Maggini Quartet (Naxos). Should be "easy" stuff from old Elgar.


----------



## Argus

Philip Glass' quartets.

I like them all except the first, which does not sound like Glass at all, far more Modernist than Minimalist. They are among my favourite SQ's.


----------



## Schnowotski

@DTut: It is little surprising that people - or atleast you - knew the later string orchestra transcription before the original, but I guess it is just logical since the string orchestra versions, for some reason that is unknown to me, of eg. the Verklärte Nacht seem to be more popular.

@jurianbai: I do think that the "difficultness" of music is highly subjective thing. The quartets by Webern were among the first classical works that I liked - in that sense they were quite easy for me. But then again, one would argue that when I first got to them years I ago my comprehension about them was quite hollow: I, of course, couldn't, in a structural sense, decipher them as a can now; then again: isn't the most important thing _how_ the music it self sounds. Knowledge will, of course, deepen the experience, but it doesn't, in all cases, affect to the fact whether something sounds _right_ or _wrong_ which is, atleast to me, very important thing when getting known to new music.

But if you're willing to kind of "sneak in" to the music of the second viennese school, I do think that the gradual development - or downfall some would say - is clearly seen in the quartets of Schönberg and Webern. I do not have enough knowledge about Berg's early quartets so I can not comment how this works on his behalf.

Schönberg's, well string sextet, Verklärte Nach is propably the most popular work from him. It is not very surprising; it does offer some chromatic passages but none of those, I believe, sound very radical to the modern listener. His first string quartet, op. 7, is pretty much the same deal, nice late (or post) romantic quartet.

His second string quartet is famously the one in which he, by using the poems by Stefan George, sung by soprano in the last two movements, moves in to the world of atonality; it is somewhere in between as a whole. His third and fourth quartets are completely atonal and explore atonal world. There's a famous quote in which Schönberg states about the fourth quartet: _"This time I will try to write like Mozart!"_

On youtube there's a nice video in which this development is abstracted to four minutes:





Webern's development can be traced pretty much the same way, although on him we have to consider his posthumously published works: the Langsamer Satz from 1905 is the most late romantic work, and very popular, the Rondo from 1906 shoes him assimilating chromatic elements in to the post romantic music - though the theme of the rondo is jolly good and very easy to follow - then the Five pieces, op 5 are his first explorations of the atonal idiom on the string quartet medium, in the Bagatelles, op. 9, he, I would say, perfects this idiom. String trio, op. 20, shows him getting used to the serial writing, and in his String Quartet, op. 28, he has matured his serial style.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Well I just listened to Dvorak's American quartet today and that blew me away once again. I heard a very obscure quartet by Sir William Walton last night and have yet to track it down, but It was very cool whatever it was. I also enjoy Shostakovich's quartets, Debussy and Ravel's.
Kronos put out a pretty cool collaboration album a while back with Terry Riley called :Cadenza on the night plain and I love that album and another piece that they played but haven't recorded is by a composer named Bryce Dessner and it blew me away when I first heard it. Its the first piece on the video, very minimalistic. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Pieck

Oh Verklarte Nacht... I cant imagine (dont know that version) it sounds good in an orchestra version. There's just no way an orchestra can make the amazing pizzicato chord of the first movement thrilling as a SQ.
600


----------



## Meaghan

Argus said:


> Philip Glass' quartets.
> 
> I like them all except the first, which does not sound like Glass at all, far more Modernist than Minimalist. They are among my favourite SQ's.


Glass' string quartets are the only Glass I enjoy.


----------



## Argus

Meaghan said:


> Glass' string quartets are the only Glass I enjoy.


Really?

I figured Glass was one of those composers that it was all or nothing, like Marmite. A lot of his music is so similar and uses the same kind of arpeggiated motives, it's hard to believe you wouldn't find something else you'd like.

Try his Violin Concerto No 1, the scores to Koyaanisqatsi or Naqoyqatsi, or his Metamorphoses.

I reckon his film music is as good as anything he's done. His score for The Hours is also excellent.


----------



## Meaghan

Argus said:


> Really?
> 
> I figured Glass was one of those composers that it was all or nothing, like Marmite. A lot of his music is so similar and uses the same kind of arpeggiated motives, it's hard to believe you wouldn't find something else you'd like.


I don't understand it either. But then, I think there is a lot of "important" Glass I haven't heard, so I'm not in the best position to judge. I dislike his operas. I kind of want to check out the Violin Concerto No. 1.


----------



## tdc

Meaghan said:


> I kind of want to check out the Violin Concerto No. 1.


A brilliant piece IMHO. Particularly the final movement.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Ferruccio Busoni* (1866-1924), string quartets #1 and #2. Relatively modern but sensible.


----------



## Pieck

I listened today to Glass' SQs. Well it wasnt unpleasant, but why does he have to say everything so many times? I got sick of it eventually, and not going to listen to it in the near future


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> I listened today to Glass' SQs. Well it wasnt unpleasant, but why does he have to say everything so many times? I got sick of it eventually, and not going to listen to it in the near future


Well, I haven't yet listened to the Glass SQ's, but what I've found to be the case in terms of successful listening with minimalism, (and much of the music from the 20th century and later), is - don't try and listen to it with expectations of it doing the same thing older music does for you. By keeping an open mind to _what a particular composer is trying to convey_, and tapping into that without expectations of achieving the same type of stimulation as say romantic era music does for you, I think it becomes easier to develop a greater appreciation for different styles.


----------



## Pieck

It's not that I'm closed minded. Imagine you have a conversation with a person and all he says is one word a bit differently every time like:
okay? okey, ukay, aukei, ooki, owkaui, okiei, oockuy, ocei!
You must get bored with it eventually


----------



## tdc

Pieck said:


> It's not that I'm closed minded. Imagine you have a conversation with a person and all he says is one word a bit differently every time like:
> okay? okey, ukay, aukei, ooki, owkaui, okiei, oockuy, ocei!
> You must get bored with it eventually


I do see what you are saying, and I don't think you're close minded. All though I enjoy some minimalistic music, some of it can have that same effect on me after a while.


----------



## violadude

Efraim said:


> The first one is not bad. Who wrote it?


Sorry for a late reply. The first video that blackbudder posted was from a video game series named Legend of Zelda. The composer of the music for those games was Koji Kondo.


----------



## jurianbai

This week favorite is Reinhold Gliere's string quartet. Heavily middle asia tunes, with grandieur orchestration in quartet no.2





also, I get a very interesting Italian composer, Gian Francesco Malipiero, who compose eight string quartet. All quartet is one movement, but the structure is intrique enough to justified the single movement consistency.


----------



## Quartetfore

You must try to hear the String Octet and the String Sextet of Gliere as recorded on the MD&G label. I think that they are finer works then the quartets, and in fact the Octet is one of my very favorite Russian chamber works


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Continuing my exploration of chamber music by *Louis Spohr *(1784-1859), I have added these CDs to my evil empire. From a composer who wrote 36 SQuartets, he also wrote 7 SQuintets and a sextet. Previously released on its sister label Marco Polo, Naxos has re-released them.

His music is "utterly civilised" in a Romantic sense; never bombastic, refined and to the point. Quintet = second viola.


----------



## jurianbai

glad to see Spohr gain more spot in the classical music realm.

For those interest in rare classical era string quartet, check an ensemble name Authentic String Quartet. I picked the one by Albrechtsberger, this guy link as Beethoven's teacher seems mastered the classical style to its respected proficiency.


----------



## Vaneyes

After a few recording stumbles for these works, I came to Arte Nova and stayed. The bonus on the Prokofiev is the Quintet (for oboe, clarinet, violin, viola, double bass), which I had not heard before.


----------



## Oskaar

Wanderful string quartets all three of them..I specially liked Donizetti


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I bought this several months ago, now completed listening to the 3 CDs.

*Max Reger* (1873-1916), complete string quartets #1 to #6 played by The Bern String Quartet/_Berner Streichquartett_.

Considering when these SQ were composed, if I listened to them without knowing who the composer was, then I would probably have assigned a period of mid to late (at most) 19th century. Reger was clearly a composer who acknowledged the past in terms of form, but the materials in the music sounded solid Romantic, occasionally adventurous pointing towards the 20th century. The SQ in D minor op.74 was a massive work, taking up a CD on its own lasting for just over 50 minutes, was quite a striking piece. All the SQ came across as dramatically emotional, if I could put it that way. I quite enjoyed it and will go into a few more of his other chamber works. He also wrote a clarinet quintet.

The Bern SQ to my surprise when I read the sleeve notes, played on period instruments. But this is not to say they are an early music group per se. Their repertoire range across all time periods including the very modern; they just happen to be playing on Italian antique instruments: 1st violin from Turin dated 1785, 2nd violin from Naples dated 1761, viola from Parma dated 1756 and the cello from Cremona dated 1717.

CPO label


----------



## Stasou

Ravel Quartet!
I really ought to get more string quartets. I wish I had the complete Shostakovich, Mendelssohn, Bartok, Beethoven, etc., etc., etc....


----------



## Pieck

Stasou said:


> Ravel Quartet!
> I really ought to get more string quartets. I wish I had the complete Shostakovich, Mendelssohn, Bartok, Beethoven, etc., etc., etc....


Uhm, MENDELSSOHN!
And Beethoven is also recommended and Brahms if you dont have it.
Bartok, well if you like him.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Continuing the collection of Luigi Boccherini's string quintets, (budget label) Brilliant Classics has released the next instalment - Volume 9, 6 string quintets, opus 28. Played by La Magnifica Comunità (on period instruments, quintet = second cello).

He was a composer of amazing talent and cellist, who wrote numerous chamber music especially for the SQuintet.


----------



## jurianbai

Boccherini composed almost hundred of string quartets, can't imagine if there will be a complete cycle for its (or if the score even survived all). I am collecting Boccherini quartets, with op.32 and 33 the most recorded. Beside the quintet, there are also String Trio with some excellent choice of selection, Op.34. Love his classical style with bit of Spanish in.

Earlier Opus number 2


----------



## solkorset

Let me recommend the norwegian composer David Monrad Johansen. His string quartet op. 35 is a masterpiece.


----------



## KBerube80

Fantastic SQ!!! I could do without the Matmos remixes though.


----------



## Head_case

Oh no. You don't like the Matmos reworking?! 

How does it sound? They import their dissonant edgey fractiousness to classical music - with the Rachel's group, they turned 'Full on Night' into something very distinctive and different from the usual middle of the road contemporary romantic piano trios and chamber music that Rachel's are known for. 

I had this one on my sights ...


----------



## KBerube80

Head_case said:


> Oh no. You don't like the Matmos reworking?!
> 
> How does it sound? They import their dissonant edgey fractiousness to classical music - with the Rachel's group, they turned 'Full on Night' into something very distinctive and different from the usual middle of the road contemporary romantic piano trios and chamber music that Rachel's are known for.
> 
> I had this one on my sights ...


It's not that I _wholly_ dislike them. Admittedly, I am not a big fan of electronica but if I am in the mood for it, it isn't going to be in the midst of a string quartet listening session. I just feel that they are out of place. Just one man's opinion though! 

The Friedman string quartets themselves are excellent though!! A lot of flashes of Bartok and Janacek with the ability to transition from jagged, driving aggression to utter beauty seamlessly.


----------



## samurai

I am currently rather anxiously awaiting delivery from Amazon of the complete string quartets of Dmitri Shostakovich as performed by the Emerson String Quartet. Does anybody else have any opinions of or experiences with them and their renditions, of either Shostakovich or any other artist they have attempted to interpret?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Just got the Malipierno string quartets in the mail and they're even better than I had expected. Absolutely devastatingly beautiful in parts and equally tormented in others with many other emotions mixed in. Very diverse rapidly changing pieces. Only time will tell, but I believe I may have found a new favorite quartet cycle.
http://www.amazon.com/Malipiero-Quartets-Complete-Gian-Francesco/dp/B0000044K6

His quartet no. 1 :







samurai said:


> I am currently rather anxiously awaiting delivery from Amazon of the complete string quartets of Dmitri Shostakovich as performed by the Emerson String Quartet. Does anybody else have any opinions of or experiences with them and their renditions, of either Shostakovich or any other artist they have attempted to interpret?


 Yes, I have Shostakovich's 15th quartet by the Emerson quartet. It's a very powerful piece and I think that the Emerson quartet does it justice, I haven't heard many different renditions, but from what I have heard they've done the best at making it accurate to what Shostakovich wanted for that particular piece.


----------



## samurai

@Iforgotmypassword, Thanks for that 411!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^ But of course.


----------



## jurianbai

glad you like the Malipiero's, love it one movement quartets. Along with Respighi and Pizzetti, they were Italiani who notable output not only in opera. Three of them composed interesting SQs.

I am currently enjoying Arensky's SQ, his piano trio and piano quintet.


----------



## violadude

@Samurai
The Emerson's playing is really clean and also intense, but it's not a very "Russian" sound I guess if that's what you are looking for. I like them because the viola is really loud haha. As far as the actual pieces, I really love them. A lot of them make really great use of theme transformation across all the movements. A lot of people really like the 8th, but my favorites are the 5th and the 12th. The 12th is especially difficult though, but don't give up on it!


----------



## Quartetfore

There is some very fine late 19th century by Italian composers. Even though they show a strong Brahms influence, they for the most part have "Italian" feeling. The quartets of Antonio Bazzanni, the two Piano Quintets and his one String Quartet composed by Giovanni Sgambati, and the two Piano Trios and Piano Quintet of Guiseppi Martucci are well worth looking into.I think that the first Martucci Piano Trio(Op59) can stand with almost any piano trio of its time. Also, one should not forget what might be the best work of them all--the String Quartet by Verdi.


----------



## jurianbai

I haven't heard any of Sgambati and Martucci so noted to that. Agree with Antonio Bazzini and also not forget six quartets of Cherubini.


----------



## jurianbai

I think Villa Lobos done a very nice string quartets cycle. I just listened two disc of them by Danubius SQ. and they all are cleverly done, enough tension to glue me down listened to it all till last note.


----------



## Head_case

I've got a few by the Danubius Quartet of Villa-Lobos' excellent string quartet cycle. 

The Quarteto Latinoamericano string quartet versions are exemplary: they are on a budget price and better recorded than the Danubius Quartet. I prefer their playing too. They are my preferred string quartet group for Latin American string quartet music - you might try Ginastera's string quartets too. Very original.


----------



## jurianbai

for Ginastera :


----------



## jurianbai

Now everyone care to share what their string quartet listening lately again? I am full with that Villa Lobos set above. But still here recommendations on classical era, there are so much of it:









http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=257497

Galuppi's









Rosetti's


----------



## Klavierspieler

My favorite String Quartet is Schumann's String Quartet, Op. 41 No. 1, but I like his other Quartets and all of Beethoven's.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> Now everyone care to share what their string quartet listening lately again? I am full with that Villa Lobos set above. But still here recommendations on classical era, there are so much of it:


I bought the Tomasini CD not long ago, thanks to your recommendation. Great CD, very enjoyable. Tomasini was a colleague and friend of Haydn, working in the house of Esterhazy. Great minds must have inspired each other to composer SQ.

I will have to buy the other two CDs, especially the Rosetti one. Galuppi was more popular as a composer of opera, so it would be interesting to hear his SQ.

I bought a couple of quartets and quintets by late Romantic composer Herzogenberg. Have not listened to any yet, but will soon. I love giving "random" lesser known composers of SQ a listen. Always surprises to be enjoyed in a good sense (with the exception of avant-garde). The record label CPO is fantastic for these stuff.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_von_Herzogenberg.
http://www.amazon.com/Herzogenberg-...NJ4O/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1312947737&sr=8-5


----------



## Quartetfore

I`m not sure if my reply went through, so I will repeat it.
Once you get to know the Herzogenberg quartets, you should try the two piano trios recorded by CPO. The piano trios are fine examples of the "Romantic" piano trio, and are very worth the time spent with them.


----------



## violadude

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I bought this several months ago, now completed listening to the 3 CDs.
> 
> *Max Reger* (1873-1916), complete string quartets #1 to #6 played by The Bern String Quartet/_Berner Streichquartett_.
> 
> Considering when these SQ were composed, if I listened to them without knowing who the composer was, then I would probably have assigned a period of mid to late (at most) 19th century. Reger was clearly a composer who acknowledged the past in terms of form, but the materials in the music sounded solid Romantic, occasionally adventurous pointing towards the 20th century. The SQ in D minor op.74 was a massive work, taking up a CD on its own lasting for just over 50 minutes, was quite a striking piece. All the SQ came across as dramatically emotional, if I could put it that way. I quite enjoyed it and will go into a few more of his other chamber works. He also wrote a clarinet quintet.
> 
> The Bern SQ to my surprise when I read the sleeve notes, played on period instruments. But this is not to say they are an early music group per se. Their repertoire range across all time periods including the very modern; they just happen to be playing on Italian antique instruments: 1st violin from Turin dated 1785, 2nd violin from Naples dated 1761, viola from Parma dated 1756 and the cello from Cremona dated 1717.
> 
> CPO label


What do you think of that recording? I have it, and when I first listened to it, the sound seems to be really echoey to my ears, which makes all the complex contrapuntal lines hard to hear for me.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

violadude said:


> What do you think of that recording? I have it, and when I first listened to it, the sound seems to be really echoey to my ears, which makes all the complex contrapuntal lines hard to hear for me.


I thought the recording was very good, or at least how my hi-fi system reproduced it anyway.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Franz Xaver Richter* (1709-1789), Quartets #1 to #3 from opus 5 (out of a set of 6), and Mozart fugues after Bach for string quartet. Played by Rincontro (on period instruments).

There were many composers with the surname of Richter, so we better spell it all out in full. Warmly played by Rincontro and the Mozart/Bach fugues were surprisingly "Romantic" sounding in their own unique way.


----------



## Curiosity

I've listened to Op.130 every day for three weeks straight. What a piece.


----------



## jurianbai

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> *Franz Xaver Richter* (1709-1789), Quartets #1 to #3 from opus 5 (out of a set of 6), and Mozart fugues after Bach for string quartet. Played by Rincontro (on period instruments).
> 
> There were many composers with the surname of Richter, so we better spell it all out in full. Warmly played by Rincontro and the Mozart/Bach fugues were surprisingly "Romantic" sounding in their own unique way.


This is considered by many as very earlier on the genre, come in the time of early Haydn's string quartet works, if not earlier. Some other notable earlier form are Allesandro Scarlatti's Sonata for Quartet in Dm.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I also bought this but unlistened yet. *François-Joseph Gossec *(1734-1829), six SQ opus 15. Played by Quatour Ad Fontes (on period instruments).










*Pierre-Auguste-Louis Blondeau *(1784-1865), three SQ after sonatas by Beethoven.


----------



## Head_case

Wow guys. Back to post-baroque and rococco? 

I think I'm definitely heading the opposite direction.

This year, I didn't acquire anything before the 21st century (except Foerster's String Quartet Cycle I think).










By one of my favourite Polish groups - the Silesian Quartet. They've had some rather weird CDs - including electronica.

This one is rather intriguing, but difficult. I find it patchy, so I'm not recommending it to anyone, but if you like modern Polish repertoire (Lason, Knapik, Lutoslawski), you'll find some affinities here - not complete, nor authoritative, but very fascinating.


----------



## jurianbai

yap, pretty much in the Classical era for this year. I am trying to find out the holy grail, was it a string quartet before Haydn's ?

But, for 21st century, beside that Villa Lobos, I DID get something interesting, a tiny bit I found difficult. Those are:

Tischenko









Roslavets - Mosolov - Knipper









I picked because they are RUssian, and I have more luck in Russian lately. Strangely they are the different Russian than any Taneyev or Myas. They are in modern sound and style. Do you know about these?

and then a couple of Maggini's UK composers which I posted in UK thread.(Alwyn, Malcolm, Corp, Berkeley). And then very early this year is the Italian Malipiero that impressed me a lot on his quartets.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> They are in modern sound and style.


That ambiguous word again "modern". So, how "modern" is modern? Please describe. Fringe extreme or sensible, you know what I mean. I don't think you are into the fringe extreme.


----------



## jurianbai

Apparently describing music with a words is my weakness. Lucky there are youtube to consult,

with this one no.3, closer to that "modern" sound I mean:





and here Tischenko Quartet no.5, which is..... almost a lovely "standard" Russian melodious quartet, not the same to my no.1 and no.2 (they are more "dissonance")





pretty much "fringe", or should I say "civilized modern"

And Mosolov's, more beasty piece.





Roslavets quartet no.3





Hearing with a score point out did help to "enjoy" it. So, hear yourself, and I hope these will made up interesting Saturday morning to everyone :tiphat:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I enjoyed the second clip above in particular by Tischenko, composed as relatively recently as 1984 according to the clip!

Yes, they are all modern but not fringe modern.  The first clip sounded Bartok-ish.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> yap, pretty much in the Classical era for this year. I am trying to find out the holy grail, was it a string quartet before Haydn's ?


Lol. Any string quartet before Haydn would just be the tail end of a horse 



> But, for 21st century, beside that Villa Lobos, I DID get something interesting, a tiny bit I found difficult. Those are:
> 
> Tischenko
> 
> Roslavets - Mosolov - Knipper
> 
> I picked because they are RUssian, and I have more luck in Russian lately. Strangely they are the different Russian than any Taneyev or Myas. They are in modern sound and style. Do you know about these?


Oooh. Yes ... I have nearly the complete Olympia string quartets ever released (the joys of being a subscriber to Olympia Records when they were based in Warple Way in London before they folded). The Tischenko String Quartet set however was incomplete - I only ever acquired String Quartets I, IV, III & V on CD - these were covered by the excellent Glazunov Quartet and recorded by Melodiya/Medzodgaridgnzaeiagazzzrrddgztffftt Kniga or whomever.

The Glazunov String Quartet recordings are modern - not as thin as the Taneyev Quartet recordings. They were young female players and very good at what they did - they covered Brahms; Shostakovich (however incomplete) and brought us the Kabalevsky String Quartets (I & II), otherwise not previously covered. They are an excellent group with few releases.

I like the Tischenko Quartets - enough to get the newly re-released complete set by the Taneyev Quartet. I still find the Taneyev Quartet's performances better - but you really need a warm amp system to bring the best out of those thin recordings.



> and then a couple of Maggini's UK composers which I posted in UK thread.(Alwyn, Malcolm, Corp, Berkeley). And then very early this year is the Italian Malipiero that impressed me a lot on his quartets.


As far as British groups go - the Maggini are okay. I have their versions of Ireland's string quartets and having heard their Szymanowski and Alwyn, I'm inclined to prefer the older LP series by other outstanding British groups (The Aeolian String Quartet, or Gabrieli Quartet from the 1970s). Current 'British' groups - the Dante Quartet, cover some fantastic repertoire from the UK which is very well written (but errr..not always enjoyable) - Edmund Rubbra's complete cycle. If you have any luck, you might find some old string quartets by the Welsh 21st century composer, Daniel Jones which I really enjoy. John McCabe's works by the Vanbrugh String Quartet are also superb without being 'eery modern' or 'fringe modern'. Malcolm Arnold I prefer for his flute works, but his string stuff is good too.

As for Malipiero - I think he must be one of the most overrated and superficial composers of a complete string quartet cycle which I own. Everything is nauseatingly boppy boppity happy clappy like string quartet music written for children in major keys.

Hold it - actually, I think I like 'fringe modern' - and Malipiero is too jovial for my taste. I think many will find his modern 21st century works very accessible. His later quartets are more listenable, but the first one really makes me think he was neglected for a good reason lol.

Thanks for reminding me about that CD for Roslavets, Mosolov and Knipper. Roslavets is a little emotionally cold for me, but I dig Mosolov and Knipper's larger scale works. I'll try this one too - thanks


----------



## jurianbai

That's right, I also have that Kabalevsky SQ on Olympia. Looks like the label is Russian speciality, something like Northern Flower.

I should take a closer exam on Malipiero I guess...lol

I forget to mentioned the Rubbra on Maggini. There is a UK composer name John McEwen with his but I still hesitate to put on list, because the soundclip in Amazon didn't sound like there is something new to give. Something like Bax or RW Vaughan with lots of folk tune.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> That's right, I also have that Kabalevsky SQ on Olympia. Looks like the label is Russian speciality, something like Northern Flower.
> 
> I should take a closer exam on Malipiero I guess...lol
> 
> I forget to mentioned the Rubbra on Maggini. There is a UK composer name John McEwen with his but I still hesitate to put on list, because the soundclip in Amazon didn't sound like there is something new to give. Something like Bax or RW Vaughan with lots of folk tune.


Yes - Olympia specialised in Eastern European music - they brought us a lot of the Russian Melodiya releases; a lot of the Polish releases on Polski Nagrania, as well as Hungarian, Romanian and other wonderful obscurities at a mid-price (about £9.99) then.

You know the weird thing? When I look onto current internet stores - they still sell some Olympia releases (new!), despite the label having folded.

Northern Flowers is a much later development: before Northern Flowers, Russian Disc released part corpus of Taneyev's symphonic/vocal choir works (At the Reading of a Psalm) and Myaskovsky's string quartets - as well as bringing us Salmanov and other striking gems never seen on CD transfer before (they were all available on Melodiya LPs before)... and the epic - Myaskovskys' 6th symphony by Krill conducting. Russian Disc folded - probably about 10 years ago? Northern Flowers ... in their turn, released the Myaskovsky complete string quartet cycle .... like a re-release. They collected and assembled the Taneyev String Quartets which Olympia had only partially re-released, as well as extending this with the piano quintets and other chamber works.

Overall - there is no sonic improvement in their transfers compared to the older CDs. The older Olympia and Russian Disc CDs are still very desirable, however the only real difference is the packaging and the CD sequencing of the string quartets.

I don't know McEwen at all. Is he interesting? Bax and Vaughan ... dum de dum....... I like the edgier Elizabeth Maconchy string quartets, or Bridge.

Since you play the dizi - I don't know if you play the flute too. I picked up a flute score by York Bowen - a British composer when I was leafing through sheet scores in a shop. I was fascinating by the calibre of his music writing and bought the score. Only later did I discover that he had two string quartets, recorded recently in Kent by the Archaeus String Quartet. These are eminently recommendable - perhaps the best post-war string quartets to come from Great Britain which I've come across.


----------



## jurianbai

I never touch a western flute with that shinny metal around. I guess it will be the same blowing since it is tranverse. In my generation Dizi is somewhat common toys. And also when I said I can do Dizi, it mean I can make it sound like a music instrument ... lol.

that York Bowen I will check.

Other string quartet to recommend:

Grechaninov 









Reinhold Gliere









Hans Pfitzner









those labels, Marcopolo, Hungaroton and CPO, is also very active in publishing less know string quartet gems!


----------



## Quartetfore

There are very fine recordings of the quartets composed by Grechaninov on the MD&G label. The performances are by the Utrecht String Quartet, and are very fine indeed. The sound as with almost all of the recordings produced by this label are outstanding.
I have always thought that as far as Russian "Romantic Quartets" go, the Op.2 (1894) of Grechaninov is second only to the famous Borodin work in D major.


----------



## Head_case

Hi Guys,

I've got the same Grechaninov string quartets which Jurianbai's shown.

Not sure why ... I find it the Naxos recording less than exciting. This can only mean one thing: I like freaky 'fringe modern' lol.

The Gliere works are not harmful: have you had a chance to hear the Svetlanov String Quartet? I really like this one. As for Pfitzner - .....hmmm....I have some of his work tacked onto a Schoenberg Quartet. I'm surprised you like this Jurianbai!

I'm going to have to ponder the Utrecht String Quartet versions of the Grechaninov - I like his choral work a lot, but after the Moyzes recording ... I felt I could live without it. There was a singular review of the Utrecht string quartet which I probably paid too much attention to (it slated their performances) so I skipped it. Good to know that you're happy with them since your taste overlaps with mine a lot so I'll save up for this set.

Yes - the Borodin No.2; Glazunov No.3 & 5 are superb romantic pieces.



> I never touch a western flute with that shinny metal around. I guess it will be the same blowing since it is tranverse. In my generation Dizi is somewhat common toys. And also when I said I can do Dizi, it mean I can make it sound like a music instrument ... lol.




In Europe, as children we are more familiar with 'the recorder' - this is far easier to blow than a dizi. The dizi embouchure is quite different from the western systems flute...although the principles are very similar. I like the sound of the dizi a lot - but it's very hard to 'learn' it if you don't live in the culture of the dizi.

Playing a musical instrument is more relaxing, than it is enjoyable to hear for me - probably because of the way I play


----------



## Quartetfore

The Utrecht Quartet did a very Glazunov 3rd and 5th, in fact they have recorded all the quartets As for the Gliere quartets I do agree with you. They are nice to listen to once or twice a year. I still think that is String Octet of 1900 is his very best Chamber work.
I have a recording of Pfizners Op.15 of 1902, and his Op.50 of 1942. The Op.15 is a nice post Brahms quartet, though not the best of the type. I think I would give the nod to Zemlinsky`s first, or perhaps the 2nd of Dohanyi. The Pfizner Op.50 is one of those "look back to happy times" works, and not very good. How happy could the1930-42 years be? From what little I know about him, he never was a very happy man.


----------



## Head_case

How does the 3rd Grechaninov sound compared to the 2nd string quartet? 

The Dante Quartet (one of my contemporary faves) have a recording of it ... paired (irritatingly) with a non-string quartet - a sextet (that's really out of order! ) 

I remember now ... I hesitated to go for the Utrecht String Quartet ...thinking that the Dante Quartet were going to start their cycle. As it is ... some of these brilliant string quartets groups are... they have some of the most boring and predictable repertoire you could wish for - not. 

I think I'll give the Utrecht String Quartet a go. I doubt their version will offer anything above the superlative St Petersburg String Quartet (sole Glazunov quartet no V) for the Glazunov. I'm happy with my old Shostakovich Quartet recordings of these quartets - you can get them now on the budget Regis Label for a fraction of the cost these days. 

Yes ...the Viennese monster composers kind of do my head in. I like Ottmar Schoeck (I have a string quartet by that weirdo brilliant quartet - the first violinist was Anne-Sophie Mutter's teacher - the Piranha Quartet? Or was it Piricaccio or something?); Fritz Kreisler's 1935's string quartet and a host of other fascinating central European ones. Dohnanyi is superb - I love the original vinyl recording by the Wiener Quartett - still can't wait for the Kocian Quartet recordings on CD to arrive when I eventually order them...but again ...nothing irritates me more than a brilliant string quartet group, coupling their string quartets with friggin' violin sonatas or non-string quartets!

I do like many of the wartime string quartets - I find these express a profound melancholy revealing the human condition - or at least a dimension of it, which is harder to deny its austere desolation in. It makes me so happy to connect with such profound music


----------



## jurianbai

and there is a good Glazunov string quintet as well. I only listen to no.6 and no.7 + the string quintet, by Shostakovich, I heard a nice lyrical and melodious work overthere. I also like the Dohnanyi, maybe one of my top list favorite. The formula with folk melody in string quartet always lucky with me.

For post war, I remember one composer name Weinberg Mieczyslaw I want to bring up. Because think I less interested to listen to more of his quartets (17 of them), but as always it got good review elsewhere. I got only one volume with no.1,10 and no.17 (that's pretty summed up), by Gothenburg quartet, and just check by Olympia as well.

Digging more, don't forget Arensky and Catoire. It's in a Brilliant boxset! The non SQ, Catoire's Violin sonata Op.20 "Poeme" is "no harm" for everyone.


----------



## Quartetfore

I think that the 2nd quartet (Schoeck) is a very fine work.


----------



## Head_case

Yes - i love this one.

I wonder why tastes changed ... or why a piece like this gets shoved under the carpet so easily after all those decades. Poorly represented wartime composers maybe...? Some come to light when a country's legacy is excavated ... like Szymanowski - who was virtually unknown in his own country after the second world war destroyed Poland and his reputation along with it ... or York Bowen, whose eclipse during the second world war meant that his work is only resurfacing ... now.



> For post war, I remember one composer name Weinberg Mieczyslaw I want to bring up. Because think I less interested to listen to more of his quartets (17 of them), but as always it got good review elsewhere. I got only one volume with no.1,10 and no.17 (that's pretty summed up), by Gothenburg quartet, and just check by Olympia as well.


Shostakovich certainly thought highly of him. On that recommendation, it is the Dominant Quartet's first recordings of the middle quartets of Vainberg (Weinberg) which I first came to know him.

The Danel Quatuor cycle - I stopped after disc 4. My goodness - they were all painstaking to wade through! You'd think I'd have learnt after a taster from Olympia, along with his (poorly recorded) Piano Quintet by the Borodin Quartet. I was convinced there was some beauty ... something ... in his quartets.

At the end of about 12 of them, I can't remember a single phrase from them. They all just merge into an agglutinous mass of string sounds. Yes - they get great reviews - like the 'critics' critic choices of (no longer) obscure music.

If anyone 'gets' into Vainberg/Weinberg's string quartets, I'd love to know what it is ... that draws one into his music. His flute concerto is great though ... way more accessible.


----------



## jurianbai

Head_case said:


> I don't know McEwen at all. Is he interesting?


Here the Amazon preview on that.









Of those Russian big names, I wonder no Cesar Cui's 3 string quartets I can found?


----------



## Quartetfore

I have stayed away from the Weinberg quartets my self. I do have his piano Trio, and I find it warmed over Shostakovich. Its not easy to listen to, and it lacks with out question the genius of Shostakovich.


----------



## Head_case

Quartetfore said:


> I have stayed away from the Weinberg quartets my self. I do have his piano Trio, and I find it warmed over Shostakovich. Its not easy to listen to, and it lacks with out question the genius of Shostakovich.


You've done well to surmise this, without suffering the addition of about 6 Vainberg/Weinberg CDs!!!

I've given him about a decade and I still haven't warmed to him anymore.

Benjamin Basner is very accessible as a contemporary (live) Soviet composer. His works are very elegant and feminine - unlike .... Salmanov - what a superb composer! I really love his string quartets. They are a nightmare pain in the hi-fi to try and find, even if he only wrote as many as Bartok. It has taken me ages to assemble his complete cycle and I am still missing the joy of experiencing his no. V.

I'm not a huge trio fan - apart from the obligatory few. They got the instruments all wrong lol.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> Here the Amazon preview on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of those Russian big names, I wonder no Cesar Cui's 3 string quartets I can found?


Are you sure? It shows up on google under some dodgy links for me...

Thanks for introducing the Scottish McEwen. I found his String Quartet No.XIII and later ones absolutely thrilling. I'm amazed at some of his writing - he writes too well for a British composer 

Thinking about how many British composers write as many string quartets as McEwen ... I've been fathoming all those sound clips and he has a remarkable consistency. The watered down Amazon review doesn't do any justice to the subtle complexity of his song writing. I think I'm really enjoying this new discovery - to think it's our old friends, the Chilingirian Quartet who also brought us some of the obscure treasures by Firsova, Roslavets, Panufnik.....

Thanks for this one - I'm going to track them down


----------



## clavichorder

I'm just getting into the Taneyev String Quartet's starting with 2 and 5. I can already tell they are masterpieces, perhaps the best of the genre I've yet heard.


----------



## jurianbai

Many of us here taking (Sergey) Taneyev SQ as one of the best in the genre also. For me this is the first trully Russian cycle I really into it. I am not really understood the genius of Shostakovich. From this Taneyev set, maybe you like to go into other Russian must heard string quartets, such as Myaskovsky, and more lesser known, Vissarion Shebalin's set. Head_case will tells more about this later 

there was good reading in this thread about it, starting page 5.


----------



## Head_case

yes....many of us are Taneyev string quartet fans!

The standard reference recordings are by the Taneyev Quartet of the same name - for the modern listener, it might seem strange that the recordings are thin and anorexic, compared to modern recordings. That just seems to be the signature style of the Russian communist recording studio in the 1970's 

You're probably on the same wavelength as me - I delve into the Taneyev later string quartets (no.s II & V) more than the earlier ones (VII-IX). 

Jurianbai - I know i should keep quiet about the superb Shebalin quartets. Until the Krasni Quartet versions are re-released again, those without, will never get to hear this fabulous cycle until its re-release. 

The famous 'Slavonic' Quartet of Shebalin's oeuvre - quartet no. V is available on release by the Borodin Quartet. This is a very worthwhile disc to get if you wish to hear Shebalin. He was Myaskovsky's student, so he has a very introverted and quietly analytical idiom - actually McEwen's works which you've pointed to, remind me of this kind of era string quartet sound.


----------



## clavichorder

I had not read through the thread. I'll have to see what you guys have to say!


----------



## Head_case

It's good reading - I should rate it and add likes everywhere so that all those symphony obsessed TC readers perk up!

If you like Taneyev's works - you'll find a treasure trove of romantic string quartet recommendations in this thread. Beware - that some of us have our biases - I'm more into 21st century; Jurianbai is more into romantic and pre-romantic  Quartefore is more spot on in the middle between our extremes


----------



## jurianbai

Yes, I am pretty spanned from Haydn , but also give it a try to Ligetti....

I hope more people can join in the thread although I realized this thread maybe have gone far into "hardcore" and non mainstream talks. I mean, people will have difficulty to find Beethoven or Dvorak in here... :lol:

member Harpsichordconcerto is my companion in lurking him giving more "fringe" classical era repertoirs. Then I remember there were member Taneyev, chamber_nuts etc. that "speciality" in chamber works.

I do find Shebalin's cycle is closer a lot to Myaskovsky, and in some cases, I think I love more Shebalin's! That's good if there are new group try to do new recording. Shebalin no.4 is my favorite. the Krasni recording:


----------



## Head_case

That's true...you're way more tolerant across the centuries' repertoire of classical music than I am. When I joined this forum, virtually all of my repertoire was based on string quartets (with the exception of Szymanowski, Myaskovsky violin concertos, cello concertos etc) and focussed on the end of the 1800's to the middle of the 1900's. 

A year or two later, I've moved a few decades either side now 

Ligeti is very approachable. I have the same Naxos release by the Parker Quartet (excellent group; excellent playing and recording; same usual naff Naxos CD cover). 

You know - you are really fortunate to even find the Shebalin recordings (unless you're relying on MP3s - tsk tsk! ) I bought the CDs ias soon as they came out, and didn't have enough to eat for the rest of the month as a student - that's how important the Shebalin quartets were. You should have a look on Amazon to see how much these CDs are selling for - like .... US$130?! 

Yup - I notice Harpsichordconcerto likes plenty of similar era music to you. It's the likes of the first movement of Szymanowski's string quartet no.I; Gorecki's Quasi Una Fantasia; Shostakovich's string quartet no. VIII second movement ... which started me off on string quartets - you know - that opulently psychotic and aggressively intense style of extremely concise writing. It took me years to mellow before I started enjoying the subtle introspective and analytic string quartets of Myaskovsky... Shebalin... Taneyev. Dvorak; Janacek, Schubert, Borodin, Sibelius, Debussy, Ravel - that kind of standard chamber concert string quartet music is something I take for granted. I enjoy different interpretations of them and won't skip the chance to see them in concert. 

I've still to discover the depths of string quartets by Juon; or find out where in Outer Siberia, any of Elena Firsova's many written string quartets are! That's the extensiveness of the string quartet field.

I saw the Hagen Quartet perform Schubert's D887 quartet this year. I don't have their recording, but their playing was astounding in the Wigmore Hall. These are old favourites ... but I think it's more about richness of the string quartet field: I would not want to be limited to just the easy going string quartets - the field of the string quartet is so far reaching and immense: as the oldest chamber music form, it has a richness and legacy which is still to be plundered - I think I don't like baroque music ... played on modern instruments. It's not Haydn and Mozart I don't like....it's the modern second-rate contemporary instruments, which create dissonance for the very era they are supposed to be interpreting!

Now recently as I've started taking up my flute again, I'm starting to appreciate the challenge of playing on baroque instruments. I think the Mosaiques Quatuor's versions of the Haydn String Quartets are the ones which really stand out for me. A baroque flute is a real challenge - I play it like I don't know which end I'm blowing out of but the sound pitch (A=415 instead of 440Hz) is more than just a psychological difference.....it's pitched in baroque, and suddenly .... the baroque music ... transports me to the baroque era, making me think: hey! I really like Haydn after all


----------



## Quartetfore

Head Case, I never thought about it, but you are right I am right in the middle. Although my Wife might say "right in the muddle" This year I`ve been looking at post World War 1 quartets up to say about 1935. There is a great deal of very fine works composed during that time, and it most have been a very exciting artistic time.


----------



## Taneyev

jurianbai said:


> Yes, I am pretty spanned from Haydn , but also give it a try to Ligetti....
> 
> I hope more people can join in the thread although I realized this thread maybe have gone far into "hardcore" and non mainstream talks. I mean, people will have difficulty to find Beethoven or Dvorak in here... :lol:
> 
> member Harpsichordconcerto is my companion in lurking him giving more "fringe" classical era repertoirs. Then I remember there were member Taneyev, chamber_nuts etc. that "speciality" in chamber works.
> 
> I do find Shebalin's cycle is closer a lot to Myaskovsky, and in some cases, I think I love more Shebalin's! That's good if there are new group try to do new recording. Shebalin no.4 is my favorite. the Krasni recording:


Yes, I'm the chamber nut, and I've the Shebalin's SQs. Really great quartets. Also have a very rare old recording of his piano trio op.39 by Luva Edlina, Dubinsky and Berlinsky, copied from an old 10" Melodiya LP. Beautiful, romantic piece.


----------



## Head_case

Quartetfore said:


> Head Case, I never thought about it, but you are right I am right in the middle. Although my Wife might say "right in the muddle" This year I`ve been looking at post World War 1 quartets up to say about 1935. There is a great deal of very fine works composed during that time, and it most have been a very exciting artistic time.




Your wife's a character lol.

I wonder how come you cut off exactly at 1935?! Frederick May's singular string quartet (C minor) is written in 1936. He's not well known (Irish composer) but this work (I rely on the recording by the Aeolian String Quartet, rather than the Vanbrugh Quartet, who are also a technically proficient group) has some gems of moments. Or moments of gems. It's an interesting quartet, rather than an astounding one, but the invention is very charming - I like it enough to say have a listen to it, but don't replace your string quartet collection with it


----------



## Head_case

[Freaky fringe mode on]

Well the more modern works (1969s - 70's) don't get much head space here. 
[Freaky fringe mode off]









http://www.allmusic.com/album/karel-husa-string-quartets-nos-2-3-evocations-de-slovaquie-w64448

I have the version by the Fine Arts Quartet (the original Fine Arts Quartet - not the budget modern rip off group!)

You can hear them here too: 
http://www.amazon.com/Karel-Husa-String-Quartets-Nos/dp/B000QZT1L8

The folkoric elements in contemporary string quartet music is one of my favourite devices when picking up classical music. *Karel Husa*'s works convey this - as does* Daniel Jones* (Wales):

http://avaxhome.ws/music/classical/contemporary/DanielJones.html

My versions are on LP - it's a pleasure to see these obscure releases being made available on CD now. Not obscure now  If you ever get to Betws-y-Coed (very photogenic village in Snowdonia!), you'll hear of Daniel Jones. It's always fascinating discovering a composer on one's travels.


----------



## jurianbai

noted on that.

I prefer modern sound as in Walton for UK. I still intrique of John McCabe quartet although that will not sound fringe. The folkoric is alike Bax and V.Williams, something like the French Ropartz that I like the style much.


----------



## Quartetfore

Head Case, No special reason, I just picked a year.


----------



## fartwriggler

Schubert head and shoulders above the rest-followed by late Beethoven,Haydn, Mozart....


----------



## fartwriggler

Oh, and been listening to Janacek's 'Kreutzer Sonata' all afternoon-AMAZING!!


----------



## jurianbai

there is new Janacek releases, they using viola d'amore instead normal viola.


----------



## Head_case

A bet that viola d'amore is really expensive.

The flute d'amore is a beautiful instrument. Way too expensive for someone who likes to tootle Twinkle Twinkle little star 

...I'm not quite taken by the Mandelring's marketing: 'Complete string quartets'??!

Janacek only completed two, which barely fill up the disc. This is why many programmers add other chamber music, or throw in another Czech string quartet! A vinyl LP might just fill the two quartets though.

The Dante Quartet's recording or the Pavel Haas recordings are the most stunning interpretations I've come across - I prefer the first violin of the Dante Quartet's to the Pavel Haas, but the cellist of the Pavel Haas quartet really has some oomph.










Just read what this cheeky reviewer says about their release, comparing it to the 'neurotic Hagen Quartet's version!

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=177315


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Berwald. Just bought, haven't listened to it yet but I think some of you already have this.


----------



## Head_case

Yes..... I dooooo!

The Yggdrasil Quartet are that weirdo group who pose semi-naked for their portraiture (poor taste for classical music me thinks!)

I have their recordings of the Jon Leifs quartets: they play very competently. Musically, Berwald is more of Jurianbai's field, than it is mine. It's gentle and charmingly romantic at times. 

Perhaps it isn't offensive enough to make me like it, if that makes any sense (ie. it's not fringe modern enough, nor psychotically angry enough to stimulate fiery listening, even in the era his string quartets were written). 

In terms of Scandinavian string quartets, I tend to be very weak on the northern front: Sibelius (of course); Norgard, Holmboe, Salinen, Bergman, Nielsen, Aho, Gade, Agopov and Berwarld are intriguing enough for me to listen to now and then, but perhaps not to declare ever undying love for. 


When Sariaaho gets around to writing string quartets, I'll be perking up to listen asap!


----------



## jurianbai

I have bring Berwald in his dedicated composer guestbook and this thread as well. But I still found Berwald is play too "safe" and not much intrique, even in their romantic standard. Other words, less interesting. This is not the same, compare to his Violin concerto is a decent composition pieces.

For other Scandinavian stringquartet, I surprise less people even talk about *Stenhammar*, not to mentioned his six string quartets. I recommend this, very colorful. Mine come from Copenhagen's sq and Fresk sq.

here the sample:





The other standard repertoire is of course *GRIEG's* and *Carl Nielsen's*. And I also looking for Raff's! If anybody have the string quartet work of Raff can share!

BTW >> I am ON HOLIDAY WEEK and WILL less able to reply (but able to read via a tablet!)


----------



## Quartetfore

I would add Johan Svendsen and of course Grieg to the list of Scandinavian composers. There is a very good recording of the Op.1 quartet and the Op.5 Quintet of Svendsen on the CPO label (Oslo String Quartet).


----------



## Taneyev

Add Alf Hurum (Norwegian, 1882-972). Have a really wonderful SQ op-6 by the Vertabo SQ (plus several works for violin an piano). Romantic, more complex and better written than Grieg IMO.


----------



## Head_case

I don't know if I have the patience to try anymore Scandinavian string quartets .....until I actually hit on a heart-wrenching keeper. The ones I've had -- they're not quite in the same field as say ... Russian or Soviet string quartets (which I enjoy discovering, even less than thrilling ones, but ones which show up for historical interest (such as the Russian Futurism movement which Jurianbai pointed out).

It could be that the Scandinavian string quartets, need a thread, specifically to tease out their beauties - like the British String Quartet threads, which have brought out some beautiful (neglected by the British) music, such as the McEwen string quartets.

I remember wading through a CD of Wikmanson and Somebodyelseson's string quartets thinking 'who the hell would want to waste their money on a CD like this? 

The answer was ..... errr.... me. I had more hits than misses with Scandinavian composers - partly I have no anchor or awareness of the music, and so just end up buying blind (in the days before MP3s and internet tasters). Now Grieg's string quartet (Raphael Quartet on Olympia), is a rivetting rollercoaster ride of a string quartet - particularly the first movement - but somehow ...after losing or mislaying it... I find it is not a string quartet I put on very often (I only have the New Helsinki Quartet version now). The calibre of the SQ playing really does matter - I'd certainly like to hear more of the Vertavo String Quartet - they've been around a while and have garnered a reputation for their quartet.










Yes - it has finally and truly been released!

I just love the interpretations by the Taneyev Quartet. The early string quartets are less freak-focussed than the middle and later quartets (no. III & V that is).

At times, the experience of the Polish 'mysterioso' of Eugenius Knapik's string quartet surfaces for me, but with more of the Soviet anxiety and sudden changes in pace which makes this a fascinating cycle to listen to.


----------



## Llyranor

What do you think about Sibelius' SQ, then?





I've only heard part of it, but I quite what I hear. Same with Grieg's. I've ordered a CD including both, just waiting for it to arrive 

---

Also, what do people think of Barber's? Of course, we all know the Adagio (perhaps not in SQ format), but I quite like the first and third movements - very beautiful (I wonder if that's the correct term to describe them, hmm).


----------



## samurai

@ Llyranor, However they make you feel is the "correct term" for *you *to use in describing them.


----------



## Head_case

> What do you think about Sibelius' SQ, then?


Hey - I'm sure you can still get the coupling of the Sibelius String Quartet with the Grieg for a bargain price by the New Helsinki String quartet!

I'm sure Jurianbai and some others brought up this interesting string quartet before. In many respects, anyone new to the string quartet medium will come across recommendations to get the Sibelius Voces Intimae and Grieg string quartets as representative of a Scandinavian style.

I find the Sibelius a better written piece of work, but that view reflects my own bias and preference for the more introspectively analytical and detailed inner exploration of the string quartet medium. Sibelius' 'intimate voices' is often characterised as being the opposite of Grieg's broad symphonic and orchestral style galloping string quartet: they are both very different - one intensely introverted; the other more extroverted, if such Jungian generalisations make sense.

Was Samuel Barber a string quartet composer?! 

Yes - he did write one.....and yes indeed ... the adagio which you've referenced, is perhaps best kept for a string orchestra, rather than a string quartet!


----------



## Taneyev

Recommended: Grieg+Sibelius+Wolf Italian Serenade, Budapest SQ in the 30s. Biddulph LAB 098. Also Grieg Nº1 and 2,completed by Julius Röntger (2 last movements) on Olympia 432. Raphael SQ.


----------



## Quartetfore

Among the very fine recordings that couple the Grieg and Sibelius quartets the one by The Emerson String Quartet stands out.
Sibelius composed a great deal of Chamber Music in his early days, a string quintet, several piano trios and at least one quartet. I have a recording of his quartet Op.4(1889)--its a enjoyable work.


----------



## Taneyev

On Finlandia label I've (besides Voces Intimae) string quartets E Flat major (1885), A minor (1889) and B Flat major op.4 (1890), plus a piano trio (Lovisa trio) (1888) and a piano quintet (1890).


----------



## jurianbai

I have mentioned prior that my Sibelius complete is by Tempera quartet, and I think of it very high playing. I have the Emerson couple with Grieg as well.

Should I remind Grieg also composed the second quartet although unfinished.

Sibelius, Janacek, Smetana, Ravel, Debussy are standard repertoire one need to exam closely once entered the realm of string quartet 

And I even haven't heard the authentic Barber string quartet. Because I'm looking for Barber SQ couple with something more "interesting"/ less known quartet , so that I can have backup happiness _*if *_the Barber turn out "overated".


----------



## Quartetfore

The Emerson has recorded the Barber quartet, its coupled with the two Ives quartets


----------



## Taneyev

Barber - Quincy Porter Nº3 - Walter Piston Nº1 - Chester SQ (Koch)


----------



## Llyranor

I'm fairly new to string quartets, haha. I've listened to a few of Beethoven's before, and perhaps I wasn't listening properly, but they never caught on that much for me, even though I do remember liking parts of them (but I think I just wasn't focusing completely on the music).

Went on a binge this week, though! After a few youtube samplings, I've ordered CD's including SQ's by Sibelius/Grieg/Smetana/St-Saens/Ravel/Debussy/Faure/Elgar/Brahms. Hehehehe.


----------



## Quartetfore

That ought to keep you busy for a while and out of trouble. HoHoHo.


----------



## jurianbai

@ Llyranor, good list. I am sure Bartok can be a nice addition overthere. Here the teaser:


----------



## violadude

Odnoposoff said:


> Barber - Quincy Porter Nº3 - Walter Piston Nº1 - Chester SQ (Koch)


Quincy Porter's string quartets are really great. It's too bad not too many people know them. #3 is also one of my favorites.


----------



## violadude

jurianbai said:


> @ Llyranor, good list. I am sure Bartok can be a nice addition overthere. Here the teaser:


Boy they really struggled to make some of those accents come out. Not that I'm blaming them or anything...man that's a tough piece...


----------



## Head_case

Llyranor said:


> I'm fairly new to string quartets, haha. I've listened to a few of Beethoven's before, and perhaps I wasn't listening properly, but they never caught on that much for me, even though I do remember liking parts of them (but I think I just wasn't focusing completely on the music).
> 
> Went on a binge this week, though! After a few youtube samplings, I've ordered CD's including SQ's by Sibelius/Grieg/Smetana/St-Saens/Ravel/Debussy/Faure/Elgar/Brahms. Hehehehe.


Yes - Beethoven's string quartets wouldn't be my first recommendation for a newcomer to the string quartet genre.

The Debussy/Ravel coupling, as well as the Smetana (Ma Vlast) and late Dvorak string quartets (no.s XI-IV); Borodin No.II, Glazunov No.5, Martinu Concerto de Camera, Szymanowski No. I, Dutilleux's 'Ainsi la Nuit', Shostakovich No. IV & VIII, and of course - the Janacek No. I & II and the Schubert's late quartets, written well before their time (no.s XII - XV)- those are the ones which literally defined the genre of the String Quartet genre for me.

I know historically, people tend to turn to the late Beethoven quartets; Haydn, and some from the more classical era. I found this era of string quartets rather banal and less evocative of the intensity from the list above - but that's more to do with what I found I could connect with.

A decade or so later, I can sift out specific Beethoven quartets which I enjoy (e.g. 'the Harp quartet'), and I am even more fussy about which recording. Generally when I listen to anything on youtube, the definition of sound quality entails that either it really is awful and not worth investigating, or it sounds interesting, and is worthwhile investigating. I suppose I'm listening to the sonorous detail of the individual instruments, so a digital upload which mashes everything into semi-skimmed mp3 sound bites, doesn't impress me so well. That way - I tend to miss more interesting music on youtube, however the ones that stick in my mind, turn out to be gems (like McEwen).

As far as Bartok goes....I'm not convinced by the contemporary string quartet players's rendition. Their facial expressions suggest that they haven't quite entered into the very spirit of Bartok's music, which earlier legendary groups, like the Vegh Quartet brought to us. That's being gentle - the facial expressions of the Pacifica Quartet (who did a brilliant rendition of Crawford-Seeger's quartet; Janacek and Hindemith!) are positively off-putting!


----------



## Quartetfore

I think that for a newcomer the Op.18 of Beethoven is a good way to "get into" the genre. In a sense they are the summing up the " Classical" era. I would stay away from the Late Quartets for a while, except perhaps the Op.127. A must in my opinion is the Op.59#1, not only is it a great work but the Op.59 in a way set the form for all quartets to follow into the 20th century.


----------



## BubbleBobble

I've been really getting into the Mendelssohn string quartets lately <3

so many great themes and just overall of the highest quality


----------



## Quartetfore

Agreed! I think that in its way the last of the cycle (Op.80) is the best of its time. The era that it was composed in was not the most productive for the string quartet, but in any time it would stand out.


----------



## BubbleBobble

add Villa-Lobos to the list of fine string quartets, along with Mendelssohn


----------



## jurianbai

along with Mendelssohn style and era are Schubert's, then Schumann and Brahm. I would also point out from the region, earlier Louis Spohr's, his will need be rather selective among his 30+ string quartet. The Quatuor Brilliant op. 43 .

Btw, here another Czech composer, Zdenek Fibich. Two string quartets that I think very enjoyable at least.


----------



## Quartetfore

While there are some very nice things in the Spohr quartets, I don`t think they are the same level as the Mendelssohn cycle and the third of Schumann`s quartets. The time I am writing about is 1840-50. The Schubert quartets where composed in the 1820`s, and the Brahms quartets 1873 qnd 1876.
The Fibich quartets are very nice.


----------



## jurianbai

yeah, I was thinking who else the Austro Germany composers on the era beside Mendelssohn, Schubert, Brahms and Schumann, that come out with string quartet on their level. Maybe George Onslow? or Max Bruch's two string quartets. Btw, how do you think Bruch? He got some chamber beside a quartet, I remember you know quite a lot of sextet or octet, quartetfore?


----------



## Quartetfore

There where a few composers writing around the time of Schumann and Mendessohn. Berwald and Norbert Burgmuller come to mind. Spohr was Burgmullers teacher. There was a general decline in amount of classical music that was published during the period, no one seems to have come up with the reason. I should add Eduard Franck to those who did compose at the end of the 1840`s,but his best work came much later. Franck was a student of both Mendelssohn and Schumann. You should try to hear his two String Sextets--they are very fine.
I like both of the Bruch quartets very much, its a shame that they are never played in concert. But then again, there is so much fine "Romantic" chamber music that one can hear only on CDs.


----------



## Head_case

I like Fibich - his works fit in well with the Czech school and the sonorities of Krapalova; Schulhoff etc.



> add Villa-Lobos to the list of fine string quartets, along with Mendelssohn


Absolutely - there are a number of us here who really enjoy Villa-Lobos' string quartets. The Cuerteto Latinoamericano cycle is one of the most phenomenonal cycles. I think some of Villa-Lobos' works tend towards the bright side, whereas I tend to like the darker side of a string quartet genre.

If you like the modern and unusual (but not jarring and psychotic fringe), you should have a listen to this in its entirety:






Frank Martin's string quartet is something that has eluded us for years. It came out last year by the Amati Quartet. The young group here - I don't know who they are, but they are very impressive!


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> yeah, I was thinking who else the Austro Germany composers on the era beside Mendelssohn, Schubert, Brahms and Schumann, that come out with string quartet on their level. Maybe George Onslow? or Max Bruch's two string quartets. Btw, how do you think Bruch? He got some chamber beside a quartet, I remember you know quite a lot of sextet or octet, quartetfore?


Of that group, it is Schubert's last four string quartets which stand out head and shoulders above the rest (and he was aolder than a lot of them too. I seem to have a few recordings of the Schubert: the classic legendary performances by the Quartetto Italiano; the Taneyev Quartet's Russian take; the English Gabrieli Quartet's version, as well as enjoying the Hagen Quartet's live performance this year.

The Taneyev recording of the Mendelsohn is very pleasant (and less icey than their usual Soviet slant on things). I think I've got the Amadeus Quartet recordings, or some other older group recordings of the Mendelsohn. Brahms and Schumann....hmmm. Taneyev's quartets were linked to Brahms' style too. But I think what Quartetfore says about that classical music era, publishing very little, makes sense. It explains why I prefer music after that classical music era 

Franck's work just goes round and round aimlessly for me. I'm sure that wasn't the ironic intent of his cyclical principle. Grumiaux's violin sonata rendition of Franck's music really killed off any interest in him for me. I think he did a string quartet, which was just as painful to wade through to the end of the music. It annoys me that everyone seems to think of Franck foremost, as a Belgian representative, even of string quartets, than say, Jongen, who has been neglected for so long, yet writes far more moving string quartet music.


----------



## jurianbai

actually I've been in front of search engine looking for minor composers/neglected that composed a string quartet in most of my free time, and yet this Jongen is the first time I heard. Things like this that will keep this thread go on for rounds. Now, I type in Belgian string quartet in youtube and I got this!

Godfried Devreese (1893-1972)





Prosper van Eechaute (1904-1964)







Quartetfore said:


> There where a few composers writing around the time of Schumann and Mendessohn. Berwald and Norbert Burgmuller come to mind. Spohr was Burgmullers teacher. There was a general decline in amount of classical music that was published during the period, no one seems to have come up with the reason. I should add Eduard Franck to those who did compose at the end of the 1840`s,but his best work came much later. Franck was a student of both Mendelssohn and Schumann. You should try to hear his two String Sextets--they are very fine.
> I like both of the Bruch quartets very much, its a shame that they are never played in concert. But then again, there is so much fine "Romantic" chamber music that one can hear only on CDs.


I have the Burgmuller and I remember them as interesting pieces from the year around Beethoven's late quartet (1825's).

And I agree the Villa Lobos is very interesting cycle of quartet, they are in the edge of tonality I think.


----------



## Quartetfore

I have never heard of these two composers, but I do have a recording of the first two of Jongen`s quartets. After listening to both works several times, I find that I like the second one more than the first one. The first seems to me more in the style Cesar Franck, and the second is more in the style of Debussy and Ravel.


----------



## Taneyev

Don't forget the IMHO fantastic 6 quartets and string quintet of Luigi Cherubini, and the great Lekeu and Chausson works.


----------



## Quartetfore

I do have the Chausson quartet and I like it. the Lekeu is on my "buy" list for this year. Do you know the piano trio and piano quartet of Chausson--both very enjoyable.


----------



## Taneyev

Quartetfore said:


> I do have the Chausson quartet and I like it. the Lekeu is on my "buy" list for this year. Do you know the piano trio and piano quartet of Chausson--both very enjoyable.


You can choose: Piano trio op.3+piano quartet op.30. Harmonia Mundi; Pennetier, Pasquier, Pasquier, Pidoux.
OR: Poeme,Chausson's transcription for violin and piano quartet+Piano trio op.3+Andante&allegro for clarinet and piano+Piece op.39 for cello&piano. Hyperion. Graffin, Devoyon, Chilingirian quartet.


----------



## Quartetfore

I have the Harmonia Mundi recording. Its an older recording, but a fine one.


----------



## jurianbai

I don't have the Chausson but his "associate" d'Indy is ok. From the reading, d'Indy finished the business for Chausson's string quartet.


----------



## Taneyev

Well, d'Indy had several quartets, so he knew how to do them., I've 3 of his.


----------



## teej

Odnoposoff said:


> Don't forget the IMHO fantastic 6 quartets and string quintet of Luigi Cherubini, and the great Lekeu and Chausson works.


I completely agree - the Cherubini quartets contain some wonderful music.


----------



## Taneyev

Some famous conductors had string quartets. I've Otto Klemperer's and Hermann Scherchen's. IMO, they should have stay on conducting. Heavy, boring and derivative works.


----------



## Quartetfore

Add to the list Felix Weingartner--several Quartets
Volkmar Andrea-- Piano Trios and String Quartets. I have his first Trio and its not so good.


----------



## Fideli

Head_case said:


> Yes..... I dooooo!
> 
> The Yggdrasil Quartet are that weirdo group who pose semi-naked for their portraiture (poor taste for classical music me thinks!)
> 
> I have their recordings of the Jon Leifs quartets: they play very competently. Musically, Berwald is more of Jurianbai's field, than it is mine. It's gentle and charmingly romantic at times.


wat, where? 
Yggdrasilquartet played like gods! I duno wat they could do to lose my respect.


----------



## Head_case

The Jon Leifs string quartets. 

The offending image of the semi-naked quartet players pulling puerile faces is inside the CD booklet. 

It is really too horrifying to upload to show you. 

They play well, but I hope they keep their clothes on during performances.


----------



## teej

*Goldmark String Quartet - a real gem*









I recently downloaded the Goldmark SQ from this recording...beautifully played by the Klenke Quartet (who are fast becoming one of my favourite ensembles; they play with such precision and commitment). As with many of Goldmark's works the music is warm, colorful and thoroughly satisfying. I highly recommend this recording.


----------



## teej

*R. Strauss & Verdi - refreshing!*









*You must check this one out! The Joachim Quartet play these works with passion and excitement...they obviously enjoy playing these pieces, which are themselves very joyful, happy and uplifting IMHO! Highly recommended!*


----------



## jurianbai

I know I will love Goldmark since his Violin Concerto is also a gem. Haven't get his SQ yet and nice to see somebody mentioned it here.
I also have that coupling of Verdi and R.Strauss but by Delme SQ, the one with the topless woman on cover.... not quite the same case as in Jon Leif album...(see Head_case post above,,,,...)


----------



## Taneyev

I've Goldmark's string quartet and quintet by the Lajtha quartet on Hungaroton. Also his works for violin and piano on 2 CPO. Love that guy! Pity his unpublished second v.c.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Anybody here have any experience and comments about the SQ of 20th century Russian composer *Mieczysław Weinberg*? I just started listening to them. Still warming up stage. (I enjoy Shostakovich's 15 SQ and was wondering how Weinberg's might be like. Shostakovich dedicated one of his own to Weinberg).


----------



## jurianbai

Harps..., there were comments on Weinberg started right on page 24 of this thread. Overall, I still not grab what Weinberg's string quartet, difficult piece. Let us know how's your listening.


----------



## Taneyev

I've 4 of Vainberg SQ plus a piano quintet and several of his solo cello sonatas. He was modern but not too much, and 
he needs several listenings because he wasn't an easy composer. Very personal and rather abstract guy, but very well
written works.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> Harps..., there were comments on Weinberg started right on page 24 of this thread. Overall, I still not grab what Weinberg's string quartet, difficult piece. Let us know how's your listening.


Pretty much. I've just ended up crossposting here:



> Originally Posted by HarpsichordConcerto
> Mieczysław Weinberg (1919-1996). Anyone know much about Weinberg? I started to listen to some of his SQ, after realising Shostakovich dedicated one of his to Weinberg (I think it was #10, I could be wrong). It's been interesting. (I quite enjoy Shostakovich's 15 SQ, which was why I thought Weinberg's might be worth a listen).
> 
> Maybe our in-house expert, member myaskovsky2002 might be able to share some light.
> 
> 
> 
> I first came to know his string quartets through the Olympia release by the Dominant Quartet (very well played imho) of some of his string quartets, as well as the piano quintet. Back then he was introduced to us as Vainberg. None of those string quartets struck a chord with me, and I can't for the life of me think of why Shostakovich bothered dedicating anything to him
> 
> Vissarion Shebalin on the other hand ....deserves Shostakovich's dedication
> 
> Now I've almost completed the Danel Quatuor's cycle of Weinberg's string quartets, I feel like I can scream out that he is completely overrated for being underrated! These string quartets have probably received the finest recording ever commited to audio by the Danel Quatuor, and yet they are as mundane and dreary from the higglety-pigglety numbering of the string quartets, consistently from disc to disc. There might be one string quartet which truly stands out from the Weinberg cycle.
> 
> No wait ... there isn't. I can't remember it.
> 
> Now his piano quintet is rather more interesting, as is his flute works - rather stunningly beautiful, with less of the banal dreariness that his string quartets offer. I have his cello concerto too I think, but I don't think much (more) of that either lol.
> 
> Well I tried to give him a chance :/
Click to expand...

I suppose they are well-written......

On the other hand!

Looks like the Pacifica Quartet are starting to do their Russian Cycle, and have even thrown in a Myaskovsky string quartet 










Shame they aren't starting their Myaskovsky string quartet cycle. They're just another bunch of Shostakovich interpreters on this new tome series


----------



## jdavid

I'm game for any quartet by H, M, or B - the Mozart D Minor, K. 421 from his 'Haydn Quartets' - is a particular favorite. Of the Beethoven, really all of them, but the three quartets Op. 59 in F, e, and C respectively, are especially spectacular works from his Middle Period. Among the Late Quartets I deeply love the Op. 130 in Bb, the Op. 131 in C#minor, and the Op. 133 (Grosse Fuge - original finale of Op.130). The 'beklemt' (Cb major) section of the Op. 130 'Cavatina' (5th movement) startles me every time I hear it - it is heartbreaking. The only other quartets that I am truly familiar with are the six Bartok quartets - 2, 4 and 6 being my favorites, and the tragically beautiful 8th quartet in C minor by Dimitri Shostakovich. I only listen to string quartets at night.


----------



## Itullian

Villa- Lobos, wonderful.


----------



## jalex

jdavid said:


> I'm game for any quartet by H, M, or B - the Mozart D Minor, K. 421 from his 'Haydn Quartets' - is a particular favorite. Of the Beethoven, really all of them, but the three quartets Op. 59 in F, e, and C respectively, are especially spectacular works from his Middle Period. Among the Late Quartets I deeply love the Op. 130 in Bb, the Op. 131 in C#minor, and the Op. 133 (Grosse Fuge - original finale of Op.130). The 'beklemt' (Cb major) section of the Op. 130 'Cavatina' (5th movement) startles me every time I hear it - it is heartbreaking. The only other quartets that I am truly familiar with are the six Bartok quartets - 2, 4 and 6 being my favorites, and the tragically beautiful 8th quartet in C minor by Dimitri Shostakovich. I only listen to string quartets at night.


An uncanny mirroring of my preferences. I also love Shosty's 15th, the other three late Beethoven ones, all of Haydn's op 76 as well as 77, 50 and the Seven Last Words, and Mozart's Hoffmeister and Dissonance.

That Cavatina is imo the greatest slow movement written in any medium and the entire Bb quartet with its restored finale is at the moment my favourite piece of all time, the C# minor following closely.


----------



## Llyranor

Opinions on the Elgar's? I just listened to it this week - love it! It feels very personal (reminds me a little bit of his violin concerto in that sense, even though they sound nothing alike). I really like how he develops recurring themes throughout the movements as well. It might be one of my favorite SQ's, I think.


----------



## jurianbai

I still listen to Elgar ocassionally. It is a good piece to me as well.

Back to Classical era, the Gaetano Donizetti 18 string quartets is a good survey. There were two recordings I have. The CPO done by Revolutionary Drawing Room, and then couple with Rossini String Sonatas Cd.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> I still listen to Elgar ocassionally. It is a good piece to me as well.
> 
> Back to Classical era, the Gaetano Donizetti 18 string quartets is a good survey. There were two recordings I have. The CPO done by Revolutionary Drawing Room, and then couple with Rossini String Sonatas Cd.


Do you have all 18 by Donizetti? I have the CPO/Revolutionary Drawing Room but they are not all 18. Excellent set (on period instruments).


----------



## jurianbai

from what I remember the CPO edition started from SQ no.7, that Rossini disc above add in SQ no.3 & 5, so no, I don't have the rest of them (no.1,2 and 6). Donizetti's no.3 and 5 is a good one.


----------



## clavichorder

I finally gave a good listen to William Schuman's String Quartet number 3 on my stereo and it is a great work, sometimes a highly romantic, other times very 20th century. It reminds my of Barber's Quartet harmonically, but it has more power to it. The slow intro is extremely memorable. I'm still scared of his 5th string quartet though, its like his later symphonies, more dark and a lot of lento/largo.


----------



## Chrythes

What about Beethoven's 132 , Molto Adagio (III) movement?

I always enjoy the slow, long, even depressive build up, the short pause and then the beautiful, lively entrance of the violin.
It might be too sentimental, but once you discover that this specific movement was written after Beethoven's recovery from a disease that he thought was fatal, the sentimentality becomes justifiable.

I enjoy his 130 SQ as well.


----------



## Llyranor

Chrythes said:


> What about Beethoven's 132 , Molto Adagio (III) movement?


 Thanks for pointing this out. I dug out a CD I have of his 15th SQ (I have all his SQ's from a set I bought, just haven't gotten around to listening to them seriously yet) played by the Lasalle Quartet, and it's quite lovely! I really really like the Adagio, particularly.


----------



## starthrower

I picked up a used copy of this CD for a couple of dollars mainly for the Lutoslawski piece which I've read good things about. The others should be an interesting experience as well. That would be Penderecki, and Cage. BTW, this deleted edition was reissued by Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Taneyev

Do you like Grieg SQ? Then try Alf Hurum SQ op.6. IMO, is better.


----------



## jurianbai

Two Italian composers I like to recommend here.









back cover:


> PIZZETTI, I.: String Quartets Nos. 1 and 2 (Lajtha Quartet)
> Together with Casella, Malipiero and Respighi, Pizzetti was one of the leading composers of the generation of Italian composers born around 1880 (the so-called 'generation of the 1880s'). The early String Quartet in A major has a delightfully open lyricism linked to the folk modes of the composer's native province of Emilia, and is reminiscent in part of Dvořák's rustic charm. From Pizzetti's mature period, the String Quartet in D major pushes beyond traditional forms and projects an evocative and powerfully expressive individuality.


and Lorenzo Perosi, a bit lighter if taking account it was year 1928 composed. But I do like these two works for its "cantabile" (sing-able) melody.


----------



## Taneyev

2 beautiful spanish SQ: Conrado del Campo (1879/953)


----------



## jurianbai

Laura Valborg Aulin (1860-1928), composed two string quartets, the piece up on youtube and that's what I get my information only. His brother Tor Aulin is one of my favorite blackhorse, at least listen to two of Tor's Violin Concerto and really love that. I am not sure if Tor Aulin composed any string quartet.


----------



## Taneyev

Do you like Georgian-Russian quartets? Try Arkady Fillipenko.


----------



## Chrythes

Thanks for recommending the Pizzetti quartets, what a beautiful, light and cheerful music. 
Ravel's String Quartets must be one of the most funkiest of the classical era that i've heard.

Edit: actually, could you please recommend me something similar to Ravel's SQ?
Thanks


----------



## Taneyev

Try Dohnanyi third, or any by Paul Juon.


----------



## jurianbai

try d'Indy and Ropartz for French's connection.


----------



## Taneyev

Cesar Franck
Eduard Franck
Richard Franck


----------



## Taneyev

Romantic Polish: Zygmunt Noszkowski SQ 1 and 2 (1846/909)


----------



## Head_case

Wow. I.ve got most of those, except for the multiple Francks and really like them all (especially the Stanislas	Quartet versions of Ropartz).

Noskowski, Symanowski's teacher, makes such elegant music, although perhaps like some of the recommendations, have less to do with French impressionism like Ravel's soundscape.

Mostly I think of Debussy...whose quartet you will most likely have. This is the one, which spurred Gabriel Faure's students, including Ravel, to come up with music of the calibre of Debussy's epic. They all failed, however Ravel's student work stood out. As imperfect as it is, it reaches an emotionally wistful ecstasy in an incredibly feminine way, unlike the virile energy of Debussy's quartet. I had the revelation of hearing the Dante Quartet play the Ravel back to back with the Faure quartet (which I wouldn't recommend if you are looking for the sunny dreamy lush idyllic music of Ravel, but I would recommend it if you want a taste of music of the afterlife..)

So then, that opens up recommendind Pierre Bonnal's beautiful sunny quartets...i much prefer these over the Ropartz. Away from continent, McEwen's Scottish impressionism shares much in common..he has way more string quartets than Ravel to savour too. Ireland and Moeran's string quartets share those strongly impressionistic themes. However the real gem which evokes and surpasses Ravel for me, are the two string quartets by York Bowen. I can't get over how brilliantly taut his work is, having discovered him accidentally for his flute sonata.

Back to the purity of the French lineage...Roussel's work would be worth trawling alongside Milhaud, as patchy as both are.

On the American continent, you would probably be amazed at David Diamond's string quartet cycle, if not mistake him for Ravel's older brother. Diamond himself described Ravel's music as the most perfect form of music, and modelled his 13+ quartets on his hero whom he met in France. His string quartet no.3 is a great place to start.

Hope that keeps you busy


----------



## jurianbai

The things with string quartet genre is, the mainstream popular pieces are correctly what they are up to their fame. Ravel's string quartet is one of the mainstream string quartet piece that up and down in recording, and in performance. For which I have couple recordings, due to its coupling with other sq. But the Alban Berg's version is what I only familiar now.

Btw, I am not sure if there are something more beautiful than the Ropartz' . The name "Pierre Bonnal" was strangely did not return when I search. But returned was... Joseph-Ermend Bonnal, with great positive admiration over the net. Could it be?

For the UK, I posted here weeks ago that I impressed by the composer named Boughton. He also composed a good Oboe piece.

then I am going to check that Noskowski that Odnoposoff recommended, and also York Bowen.


----------



## Aramis

Wait, even I didn't hear string quartets of Noskowski. From his chamber music I know only piano quartet and I can't say it made me curious about the SQs, I wouldn't expect them to be inspired masterpieces. His symphonic stuff is often very good but I guess the quartets are, for a change, forgotten for good reason.


----------



## Taneyev

And what about Eugene d'Albert, Karl Goldmark and Teresa Carreño?


----------



## Head_case

Odnoposoff said:


> And what about Eugene d'Albert, Karl Goldmark and Teresa Carreño?


Wow. You'rd going to make me overspend my ztudent overdraft 

Wait...I don't have one. But these are some fascinating obscurer composers. They would right into that website Jurianbai' linked.

The Jean Cras and Gounod and Emil Goue don't sound very Ravellian to my ears, although these are all charming Gallic works.


----------



## Head_case

Aramis said:


> Wait, even I didn't hear string quartets of Noskowski. From his chamber music I know only piano quartet and I can't say it made me curious about the SQs, I wouldn't expect them to be inspired masterpieces. His symphonic stuff is often very good but I guess the quartets are, for a change, forgotten for good reason.


Haha Keep with it Aramis 

Yes the piano quartet, backed with the beautiful piNo quartet by Zelenski is how I came to know his works too. The young Acte Prealable label from Poland released this, as they did, a flurry of avant garde string quartets by Slowinski and Meyer ... All Polish composers.

I tend to find myself not listening to this kind, of early classical romantic style which is very pleasant, but Utperhaps not as memorable as late romantic or early 20th century work.

Poland didn't have its own string quartet tradition, until Szymanowski came and defined it, and noaw interest in second tier colleagues like Simon Laks, Mendelson, Pawdelski...then we had the Vintage 33 group like Gorecki, Penderecki, Lutoslawski, Meyer, Baird, and outlyers like neoclassical Bacewicz and Tansman, as well as their spiritual successors to their forerunners like Brudzowicz, Slowinski, Knapik, and the Warsaw Spring 78 contingent which he is categorised alongside Lason, Szabelzki (or something), and contemporary modernists like 
Stulginska. Personally I find Polish string quartet music and tradition very satisfying...unjustly neglected, maybe....probably because war and communism eclipsed and destroyed the expression of that cultural richness so it's only coming out of the closet now.


----------



## Quartetfore

*String Quartets, what do you like*

The Bonnal#1 is a very nice work, and the last quartet of Ropartz has become a favorite of mine. It would seem to me that all of the post Ravel Quartets as fine as they are, lack the genius of Ravel. Thats not say they that they should be neglected as they are.
Is there a recording of the d`Albert quartet? I recall reading a review written at the time of its composition, and it was very favor


----------



## Taneyev

D'Albert 1 and 2 by the Sarastro SQ, on PAN CLASSICS, 1997, probably OOP.
And for romantics; Alexander Alabiev (1787-851). Probably one of the very first Russians to write string quartets. 1 and 3 by the Rimsky Korsakov SQ is recommended.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> Btw, I am not sure if there are something more beautiful than the Ropartz' . The name "Pierre Bonnal" was strangely did not return when I search. But returned was... Joseph-Ermend Bonnal, with great positive admiration over the net. Could it be?
> 
> For the UK, I posted here weeks ago that I impressed by the composer named Boughton. He also composed a good Oboe piece.
> 
> then I am going to check that Noskowski that Odnoposoff recommended, and also York Bowen.


No denying it. The Ropartz works are sublime. It just peeves me the way they programmed it with non string quartet music on the second disc at full price.

Oops...me and my listenings. Yes it is Joseph Bonnal, just like Joseph Ropartz and Joseph Jongen. I only use the surnamea on my travel music so I have to make up the first name. All these Joes are really recommended....Jongen too.


----------



## Head_case

Odnoposoff said:


> D'Albert 1 and 2 by the Sarastro SQ, on PAN CLASSICS, 1997, probably OOP.
> And for romantics; Alexander Alabiev (1787-851). Probably one of the very first Russians to write string quartets. 1 and 3 by the Rimsky Korsakov SQ is recommended.


Have you heard the Catalan composers like Sorel and co.? Wondering how the d'Albert compares.

The Alabiev work is too early for my taste but Jurianbai would like it. The evocative. Quartet no. 3 by Gliere is awesome....very stylistically contiguous with the Ravel...


----------



## jurianbai

I aware of Al*y*ablev name and works, but haven't got any chances to go for it. I bet I will like the early Russian as well! Rimsky Korsakov SQ is a collective works if I am not wrong. Then Rachmaninov was once trying to composed a string quartet, thus remains unfinished but there is a recording of it.

On the modern era, it's Peteris Vasks turn to get into the qeueueue line this month. I read great reviews on it. SQ no.3 is great and show how clever you can go with only four instruments. But then the other half is not very recommended for someone unfamiliar with multi dissonances. It's by Miami String Quartet.


----------



## Taneyev

Don't get confused; Rimski Korsakov is the name of the ensamble that recorded Alabiev's quartets. About collective works for string quartet by those drunken Russians, I know 4: "Fridays", "Jour d'Fete", "Birthday" and "B-La-F".. And the inspirator and guilty of all was that obscure millonaire Mitrofan Balaiev, who edited them lended them money, play chamber in his big house, and provided endless quantities of vodka.


----------



## jurianbai

I haven't heard that pieces actually, Odnoposoff.. :lol:

btw, member Chasman send me a visitor message:


> Hi! There's a new one coming this month on Hungaroton, Forster's opus 21 by the Authentic Quartet: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=666736


Harpsichordconcerto should be interested with this one as well.


----------



## Oskaar

The Janacek string quartets is absolutely superb!


----------



## Oskaar

Listening to Brittens no 1 right now. Very adventurous! (Coolidge Quartet)


----------



## Oskaar

And number two and three are also fabulos!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Anybody have any comments and recommendations on the string quartets of Carl Nielsen?


----------



## violadude

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Anybody have any comments and recommendations on the string quartets of Carl Nielsen?


I have all 4 of them. They are ok and fun to listen to, but I wouldn't call them a masterful cycle like his symphony cycle is. I think my favorite is #3. To me the first one sounds very nationalistic. The 2nd one (which is actually the first to be written) sounds like Brahms or something like that. And the last two have kind of nationalistic echos, but they sound a bit more universal sounding than the first one to my ears. The first two are also in minor keys while the last two are in major keys. It depends on what you're into I guess. I prefer the last two to the first two. Although the first two have some great thematic development things going on. From what I can tell, they seem to get less aggressive as they progress.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I think I'm falling for Góreki's string quartets. Someone send me money so that I can afford to order them!


----------



## Head_case

> Anybody have any comments and recommendations on the string quartets of Carl Nielsen?


On my version of the first quartet by Nielsen, twinned with one by Gade, the sleevenotes indicate that Nielsen did not set out to make beautiful music.

No kidding 

I find them hard to love, but they are very interesting...maybe spun once every few months ...



> I think I'm falling for Góreki's string quartets. Someone send me money so that I can afford to order them!


I came to know Gorecki's work through his string quartet Quasi una Fantasia, before the Symphony No.3 and choral music struck a chord with me. I love his first two string quartets; these have a potent expressivity which leaves me shell-shocked.

Not sure I feel the same way about 'Songs are sung' - his third quartet. It couldn't have been played better by the Kronos Quartet (well, perhaps, by the Silesian Quartet, but I've still not heard their version, since their line-up changed for the third quartet, from the recordings of the first two, which were EPIC). Perhaps I tend to feel more sentimental about his third string quartet, since it came out shortly before his untimely death. Our loss


----------



## jurianbai

I can add the excellent disc of Young Danish String quartet for Carl Nielsen I owned. They are fun to listen.

My latest rendezvous with string quartet cycle (a bit rare listening lately...) is the Laszlo Lajtha cycle. In Hungaroton's Auer String Quartet CD. Eastern Europe tunes and I think his cycle remind me of Martinu's, plenty of creativity in yet tonal music.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I also bought Paul Hindemith's SQ, complete. Haven't listened to any yet (on order). Played by the Danish Quartet (CPO). Any comments?


----------



## Beethovenrox

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I also bought Paul Hindemith's SQ, complete. Haven't listened to any yet (on order). Played by the Danish Quartet (CPO). Any comments?


What does Hindemith sound like?


----------



## jalex

Beethovenrox said:


> What does Hindemith sound like?


Modern.






That's quite a good quartet actually I think. Haven't heard any of his before.


----------



## violadude

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I also bought Paul Hindemith's SQ, complete. Haven't listened to any yet (on order). Played by the Danish Quartet (CPO). Any comments?


Those are some really great quartets. My favorites are 3 and 5 and 6 personally. You'll be surprised how #1 sounds.


----------



## starthrower

jalex said:


> Modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite a good quartet actually I think. Haven't heard any of his before.


Yeah, sounds great! I've read that the Danish Quartet on CPO is quite good. I've also read that the Kocian Quartet is even better!


----------



## Taneyev

On Youtube you'll find a Hidemith one by the Amar-Hindemith quartet (Paul on viola and Rudolph on cello). Important document from before the war.


----------



## mtmailey

*schubert string quartets*

i like Schubert string quartets like the numbers 12,13,14 and 15,i am trying to get the others on cds-i have only the quartets 15,9,7 and 3 on cds.


----------



## mtmailey

I like also the string quartets of Beetoven like his middle quartets-i have them on a cd set by BMG. I AM trying to get the other cd sets by BMG with the GUARNERI quartet.


----------



## Taneyev

In the middle quartets, an IMO splendid version was the old Fine Arts. And on the last ones, the now forgotten Yale.


----------



## violadude

Has anyone besides me listened to any of Per Norgard's 10 string quartets? They are really outstanding. One of the best cycles in the second half of the 20th century IMHO


----------



## Taneyev

Not me. But have the 6 of Antonio Bazzini, and the 6 of Robert Volkmann.


----------



## violadude

Odnoposoff said:


> Not me. But have the 6 of Antonio Bazzini, and the 6 of Robert Volkmann.


oh ok...cool lol. That was kind of random. :lol:


----------



## kv466

Britten - String Quartet no.2 in c, op.36


----------



## jurianbai

Lately enjoy the Lajtha Laszlo string quartet cycles , ten of them. If you like Dohnanyi's, Martinu or a less heavy version of Bartok. He is Hungarian, by Auer String Quartet on Hungaroton label.


----------



## Taneyev

Yes, I got 6 of them. Very interesting.


----------



## Oskaar

Work 
*Enescu: String Quartet No.1 in Eb, Op.22, No.1*

Artists	
Quatuor Ad Libitum




http://www.amazon.com/Enescu-String...VROD/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315231797&sr=8-1

Some string quartets can be very boring. This is certainly not boring! Colorful, nuanced and melodic.
Great performance and very good sound!


----------



## Taneyev

Have both by the Voces SQ, a Romanian ensamble, 1980 recording. Big, important and underrated works.


----------



## violadude

Been listening to Benjamin Britten's string quartets lately. Very very cool stuff!


----------



## Oskaar

Dvoraks no 13 is very nice!

Listening to this one:

*Antonín Leopold Dvorák*

Work 
*Dvorák: B.192 String Quartet No. 13 in G major*

Artists	
Pacifica Quartet




http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003A7L086/ref=dm_sp_alb?ie=UTF8&qid=1320573234&sr=8-1


----------



## jurianbai

eergh... I didn't quite well with Enescu's string quartet. and thanks for remind me the great Britten String quartet, I listened to them years ago and then relistened yesterday, it's even grow greater now.

I like to share some of new releases that trivial me:
Max Bruch.








amazon link : http://amzn.to/sQEZD5

Zemlinsky:








http://amzn.to/tcoHVj

from my favorite ensemble Ysaye Quatuor, Faure and Magnard








http://amzn.to/shZXyS


----------



## Vaneyes

Adding to what's been said about the Nielsen and Hindemith SQs.

Nielsen SQs are largely non-events. Emerson String Quartet may have illustrated this best when they compiled their Scandinavian CD Intimate Voices. They chose Nielsen's An der Bahre eines jungen Künstlers/At the bier of a young Artist, instead of one of his four SQs. 

Sibelius and Grieg were more successful in this genre. As was Hindemith. And there, I like the Kocian Quartet (Praga).


----------



## Chrythes

How do you approach Shostakovich's string quartets?
I don't mean musically, but listening, especially the volume, because he usually starts with a melody/theme and then they rise to ecstatic heights that pierce my ears. I just finished listening to his 4-6 SQs and I feel as if I'm back from a very loud concert, it feels as if my hearing on my left ear decided to protest for a bit, I just hope it comes back soon.


----------



## violadude

Chrythes said:


> How do you approach Shostakovich's string quartets?
> I don't mean musically, but listening, especially the volume, because he usually starts with a melody/theme and then they rise to ecstatic heights that pierce my ears. I just finished listening to his 4-6 SQs and I feel as if I'm back from a very loud concert, it feels as if my hearing on my left ear decided to protest for a bit, I just hope it comes back soon.


With music like that I end up adjusting the volume as I listen.


----------



## Chrythes

I guess this is one of the options. I was actually thinking there might be a software that will limit the volume to a certain level, but I'm too lazy to search. 
Back to the topic - 
Inspired by Viola's post I searched for Britten's quartet (which I liked very much) and I found out about his Simple Symphony.
As it's name it's truly simple and youthful. It's written for either a string orchestra or a string quartet, so I think it's suitable for this thread.


----------



## Chrythes

Thanks to Violadude again, as he posted a while a go about these quartets. They are just great. During the second movement of the 8th quartet, at around 2:20 there are sounds i've never heard before in a string quartet - it sounds as human singing.


----------



## Taneyev

Look on YouTube for the SQ by Laura Valborg Aulin. Beautiful, romantic work.


----------



## jurianbai

yup, that was one hidden gems from Laura V. Aulin. Her brother Tor, is the one we know more for his violin concertos. I was also just discovered another violinist virtuoso from the Scandinavian, Ole Bull!


----------



## Chrythes

The Nadarejshvili String Quartet - what a beautiful work. The usage of Gregorian chants and folk tunes is splendid. It's warm though melancholic.


----------



## Quartetfore

Yes, it is a beautiful work.


----------



## violadude

Chrythes said:


> Thanks to Violadude again, as he posted a while a go about these quartets. They are just great. During the second movement of the 8th quartet, at around 2:20 there are sounds i've never heard before in a string quartet - it sounds as human singing.


I think those are voices actually...I can't think of any other explanation for that sound.


----------



## violadude

Posted this in the currently listening to thread.










Lately, for the past couple days, I have been listening to Gorecki's 3 string quartets. I think a lot of people will find these pieces boring, especially #3 which has 4 out of 5 slow movements, only one fast movement and it comes off more moderate than fast. I used to think they were boring too when I first bought them a couple years ago, but now i think they are marvelous.

The first, titled "Already it is Dusk" has the most "earthy" quality of the 3 quartets. It is in one movement in an ABA format. The A sections consist of a very quiet and ghostly hymn. It's a dissonant and I would say noticeably Slavic hymn (you wouldn't hear something like this at Mass) but even so it sounds very prayerful, it seems to be quietly asking for deliverance. This hymn is rudely interrupted many times by several grating and dissonant chords. The B section consists of a propulsive, dissonant, very earthy and highly rhythmic folk song section, reminding one strongly of Bartok.

The Second Quartet is titled "Quasi Una fantasia." The title is true to the piece, none of the movements adhere to traditional structures or forms, but there are thematic threads throughout the movement vaguely holding it together. This is the most "minimalist" (or what people think of minimalism anyway, the repetitive kind) of the quartets. In the first movement, the cello plays one note, in crotchets, throughout the entirety of the 8 minute movement. Over this plodding accompaniment, the viola (joined by the violins about 3/4ths into the movement) plays a deceptively simple, yet intricate melody. Near the end there is new thematic material, but the cello never stops playing that one note. It's interesting too to listen to how many harmonies are set against that note, how many harmonic contexts it is played in. One thing incredible about Gorecki's music is that it very often takes you to the edge, to the threshold of listening, before giving relief from the tension. The second movement of this quartet is a perfect example of that. This movement consists of the first violin weaving out many simple folksy fragmented melodies over the accompaniment of a brutal, incessant, stubborn chord pounded out over and over again in the other strings (and yes, it is the same chord the whole time). This stubborn chord builds incredible, almost exhausting tension, and just when you think you can't take it anymore the quartet drops to silence, then out of the silence comes two very slow, long, quiet hymn-like chords that resemble a cadence. These two chords would seem like no big deal in any other context, but after the incredible amount of tension built previously by the pounding chords in the lower strings, these two simple chords sound like the most glorious sigh of relief in the world, like a small island of solace amongst chaos. After these two chords, the rest of the movement goes back to being what it was, it turns out it truly was a very small island of solace. The third movement returns to the plodding. Except instead of one plodding note on the cello, there is a plodding major chord from the viola and cello, which happens to contain the plodding note from the first movement. Over this major chord is an agonizing bitonal duet in the two violins. This is a strange juxtaposition between the perfect and radiant major chord below and the grating bitonal "aria" above. It's somehow very beautiful to me though, like two people crying out their desire to join the "other world" of that perfect triad below. It feels so close yet so far away. The 4th movement returns to the propulsive rhythmic world of the 2nd movement, but this time not nearly as stubborn or incessant, the chords actually change in this movement. There is still just as much tension built up, he inserts those beautiful chords from the 2nd movement and finally the movement dissolves and returns to the mood of the opening.

Will post about the 3rd later...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Bought this disc of Michael Haydn six string quartets. Not yet listened. Should be very good, as are most of Michael Haydn's works I have come across. Played by Sonare Quartet. The works are P116, P118, P119, P120, P122 and P124.


----------



## violadude

Default



The third Gorecki string quartet is quite a journey, if you are in the mood for it. It is called "Songs are sung." The title comes from the last words of a poem that the composer based the music on. The last line says "when people die, they sing songs." The first movement, is constantly building up and up and up. The whole thing is practically one big long buildup to a climax. After that there is a relatively brief recap. of the main themes. This movement is constantly searching, constantly longing for something. Musically, the melody hardly ever resolves with the harmonies, which is what gives the movement a searching feeling overall.

If the first movement sounds searching, longing, the second movement sounds just downright sad. Whoever was searching must not have found what they were looking for. Among the sadness are glimmers of hope that always fall back into despair. It's a very long and depressing movement.

The third movement does something similar to the second movement of the second string quartet, reviewed by myself in another post in this thread, where he builds tension using repeated figures over and over and just when you feel that you cannot take it anymore, he releases the tension. In this movement, the tension release takes the form of 4 gorgeous hymn-like phrases (2 repeated phrases) one of which I believe is a quotation from Szymanowski's 1st string quartet. After this brief interlude the movement resumes as it was like the second movement of the second quartet. This is the only fast movement in the quartet.

The fourth movement begins with the same hymn-like interlude that appeared in the middle of the third movement, followed by quotes from the main part of the movement. After the dust left over from the 3rd movement settles, a nostalgic melody appears over a plodding quarter note accompaniment in the low strings. This is very reminiscent of the 3rd movement of the second quartet. Also like that movement, this one uses bitonality between the two violins. However, unlike the movement from the 2nd quartet, this isn't a completely bitonal duet between the two violins, but rather the music slips in and out of bitonality. I find this a bit more effective, more realistic, since pain is usually not constant in real life either. The middle of this movement consists of a quote from the 2nd movement and the rest of the movement focuses on the nostalgic melody.

The 5th and final movement begins with an angular and dissonant theme on the cello. Most of the movement is concerned with the very minimalist development of these notes. The movement as a whole has a very lost and wandering feeling about it. But the main theme does build up to a slowly reached climax and then settles. Just as the theme concludes on a final sounding cadence, the beginning of the first movement sounds, verbatim, as if the entire quartet just started over. This does not come off as trite and cliche as one may be tempted to think, but quite refreshing and coming just at the right spot. After this first movement quotation the dissonant/angular cello theme is heard once again and that theme gets another chance to come to a final cadence without the first movement interrupting, which it does! On a major chord even. This quartet gives me the strong feeling of a long emotional and spiritual journey. It takes lots of patience to listen to, but it is a great piece if you have that.


----------



## Itullian

love the Villa Lobos quartets and the Spohr.

Robert Simpson too.


----------



## Taneyev

And what about Daniel Leo Simpson's viola profonda quartet?


----------



## NightHawk

String quartets are very close to my heart. I own three complete essays of the Beethoven 4tets, with plans to get the Berg and the Guarneri cycles. I have 2 complete Bartok cycles. I just ordered the complete Elliot Carter set (5 Qtets, I believe) though I have the first three by different ensembles. I have multiple Haydn and Mozart quartets but no complete cycles, also Schubert, Brahms, Debussy, Ravel and Britten. Additionally, I have two Myaskovsky's (Op. 33, I believe), and 3 of the Shostakovich 15 - 6, 7, and 8. I have the LYRIC SUITE, the Ives #1, the Barber and most recently the Schnittke 4 quartets. I'm sure I have others, but they're spread between the house, the office, and the car. The genre is (as has often been said) perfect. It is made more perfect by Schubert in his Quintet in C where he adds a 2nd cello rather than a 2nd viola, but I digress. I generally like Haydn Q's better than Mozart, but Mozart is very dear. My favorite quartets are Beethoven Op. 130 in Bb, Op. 131 in C# minor, Op. 74 in Eb, all three of the Op. 59, and all six of the Op. 18. Haha. Then the Bartoks. This is all profound music in my opinion and the absolute gauge of a composer's depth. I know the collection has holes in it, but I will continue to collect.


----------



## starthrower

I've always been a reluctant string quartet listener, but I'm trying out a few these days. So far the only quartet I really like is Schnittke's No.3. I have one Bartok cycle, the first two by Carter, one each by Lutoslawski, Penderecki, and Cage. And two by Ligeti. I also picked up the late Beethoven's recently, but haven't gotten into them heavily yet.


----------



## jurianbai

anyone listen to the lecture of Beethoven's string quartet by Prof. Robert Greenfeld?


----------



## Igneous01

Im really enjoying Schnittke's String Quartets and his Piano quintet, I only wish he wrote more SQ. I listened to all of Bartoks String Quartets, but I couldn't get into them that much, same with Brahms String Quartets. Maybe in the future they will click for me though.


----------



## clavichorder

I would like to put in a reccomendation for all to see, a quartet in G minor by Henri Joseph Rigel, a French classical era composer of Germanic heritage. I find the music very slippery and unpredictable in phrase length, which is something I really like about Rigel's symphonies.


----------



## vladinsky

This is a very popular post... string quartet,the ultimate chamber formation! Here is an amazing live performance of Borodin s 2nd quartet. Enjoy


----------



## tdc

My favorites at this time remain - the Ravel SQ, Schubert's Death and the Maiden, and all 6 of Bartok's.


----------



## jalex

How about this lovely oddity from Schoenberg?


----------



## Quartetfore

On my list to buy, played by the Artis Quartet.


----------



## Quartetfore

Correction! Not that for sure, but a very early quartet in a post Brahms style.


----------



## Taneyev

What about the underrated and forgotten brothers?
Borodin 1
Smetana 2
Grieg unfinished 2
Tchaikovsky 2&3


----------



## poconoron

Perhaps my favorite:


----------



## jalex

Odnoposoff said:


> Smetana 2


Not forgotten by me. I love this one.


----------



## starthrower

Yay! I just discovered two string quartets I really like. Conlon Nancarrow nos. 1 and 3.


----------



## violadude

jalex said:


> Not forgotten by me. I love this one.


That's interesting. I've listened to it a few times and didn't think that much of it. But could you explain why you love it? I would like to hear.


----------



## Taneyev

IMHO, harmony, melodies and general craftsmanship are superior. Absolutely beautiful. But it's a matter of taste.
If you don't think much of it, well, you don't.


----------



## jurianbai

Have I mentioned French-Germany composer Carl Loewe's string quartets? They are fine work in the between classical and romanticism.

There is a new recording from composer around the era, Felicien Cesar David (April 13, 1810 - August 29, 1876) was a French composer.









http://amzn.to/A9ZHLn


----------



## Chrythes

Hey, I've actually got a request - I'm looking for a String Quartet that would be the best example of the form used in the classical era, something that I could use as a model writing a classical string quartet. I'm guessing Hydn would be the best choice, but I am not familiar with his quartets and I know he's got many of them, so I'm asking for your suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## Quartetfore

Here are some works that are interesting and very worthwile. I have grouped them by country and give the dates of compostion.
Germany: Dessoff (1879), Gernsheim (1875), Eduard Franck 0p.49 (mid 19th century).
Austria: Kongold #2 (1933)
France:Bonnal #1 (1918) Durosior (1919) 
England: Bax #3 (1936), Delius #3 (1916), E. J. Moeran (1921)
I should also mention Foerster #1 (1888) and Suk #1 (1897)


----------



## Arsakes

My favorites:
Dvorak - String Quartet No.1 in A major Op.2
Dvorak - String Quartet No.5 in F minor Op.9
Dvorak - String Quartet No.8 in E major Op.80
Dvorak - String Quartet No.10 in E flat major Op.51 'Slawisches'
Dvorak - String Quartet No.12 in F major Op.96 'American'
Dvorak - String Quartet No.13 in G major Op.106
Sibelius - in A minor & in D minor 'Voces Intimate'
Haydn - String Quartet 1 in D minor 'Fifths'
Haydn - String Quartet 2 in C major 'Emperor'
Haydn - String Quartet 3 in Bb major 'Sunrise'
Brahms - String Quartet no. 3, Op. 67
Smetana - SQ no.1 & no.2
R.V.Williams - String Quartet no. 1 in G minor
Shostakovitch - String quartet no. 8

I haven't listened to Mendelssohn's yet. Could be more if I'd heard more!


----------



## jurianbai

that's great selection.

and for Easter theme, here the Haydn's Seven last words.






heard the slight similarity in the intro with Schubert's Death and Maiden.


----------



## Oliver

Beethoven's op.18 no.1 and no.4 quartets. They're all I've really listened to enough times to grasp.


----------



## jurianbai

this new title looks interesting, a CD by Irish Sir Hamilton Harty, I wonder if anyone have any info on this. I like to explore more into the Anglosaxon collection, such as Sir John McEwen and Rutland Boughton.









amazon link >> http://amzn.to/HEvAYO


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Warmly recommed this.


----------



## Polyphemus

Some ones I love, predictable I suppose.

Beethoven No 7
Borodin No 2
Tchaikovsky No 1
Dvorak American
Schubert Late Quartets
Robert Simpson No 9


I guess I am just a Romantic at heart.


----------



## Quartetfore

Interesting that you include Robert Simpson on your list. As far as I can tell this is the first time his name has come up on the forum.


----------



## Ukko

Chrythes said:


> Hey, I've actually got a request - I'm looking for a String Quartet that would be the best example of the form used in the classical era, something that I could use as a model writing a classical string quartet. I'm guessing Hydn would be the best choice, but I am not familiar with his quartets and I know he's got many of them, so I'm asking for your suggestions.
> Thanks.


Interesting notion. Unfortunately for your purposes, it got me going on what is probably another tack. If I was _way_ more talented than I am, I would maybe do this:

Survey the 1st movements of Haydn's Opus 17; 2nd movements of Mozart's "Haydn" quartets; 3rd movements of Haydn's Opus 76; finales from Beethoven's late quartets (but not the Grosse Fugue). I'd be looking/listening for patterns/progressions/key relationships.

Hah. Then do whatever it is you're doing. Boy, I can see that this is a lotta help.


----------



## violadude

Quartetfore said:


> Interesting that you include Robert Simpson on your list. As far as I can tell this is the first time his name has come up on the forum.


I know I have brought him up a few times. Jeremy M. has too.


----------



## Taneyev

I admire Simpson quartets. Have nearly all of them. But to call Nº9 romantic, it sems too far.


----------



## Chrythes

Hilltroll72 said:


> Interesting notion. Unfortunately for your purposes, it got me going on what is probably another tack. If I was _way_ more talented than I am, I would maybe do this:
> 
> Survey the 1st movements of Haydn's Opus 17; 2nd movements of Mozart's "Haydn" quartets; 3rd movements of Haydn's Opus 76; finales from Beethoven's late quartets (but not the Grosse Fugue). I'd be looking/listening for patterns/progressions/key relationships.
> 
> Hah. Then do whatever it is you're doing. Boy, I can see that this is a lotta help.


Huh, I've forgotten about that post! Not surprising though, since I dropped my project some time ago. 
Thanks for the suggestions, I'll definitely give the Mozart's and Haydn's quartets a listen, I guess it's time I listened to some classical. I might even get back to my project.


----------



## Hausmusik

Crythes, yeah you _might_ want to "listen to some classical" quartets before you try to compose a classical string quartet! But what is the point of composing in a genre you do not care about or have knowledge of?


----------



## Chrythes

I only intended to include a classical passage that would probably dissolve into dissonance, not to write a whole classical quartet.


----------



## ArdRi

What a great thread so full of enthusiastic appreciation of the String Quartet.

Cheers to everyone ,thanks for all the astute, knowledgeable information.

My list of "as yet to be named" composers thankfully dwindled as I scanned through the posts but I'll just add a few and recommend some recordings/labels of others already brought up.

I did not see anyone name the works of Joachim Raff for String Quartet and we have them from the Tudor label in very nice recordings by the Quartetto di Milano.

Then the only other I've heard I failed to notice in this thread are those of Egon Wellesz by the Artis Quartett .

Then I wanted to mention * These Max Reger recordings * by the Mannheim String Quartet 
on MD&G Records. The CPO recording was criticized for the sound and I think this set would be a fine alternative if that complaint is valid.

Also * Anders Koppel * has a CD out with the Sjaelland String Quartet I liked.

I'm pleased to hear so many praising the Villa-Lobos cycle and those of Guy-Ropartz.

While I did see Lucien Durosoir's name pop up I wanted to reiterate that and hope more discover the newish recordings on Alpha Productions CD's.

Well I will say I am also one who hopes to understand some of the more difficult , 20th c. works which have so far been rather inscrutable such as those of Vagn Holmboe.
As there are so many from him I wanted them to be a 'Great Find' for me yet while I don't find myself actually disliking them I think the idiom is so foreign to my American psyche much of what I get evokes my impressions of the stark and harsh Wintry scenes common with ideas of Scandinavia. I will however keep at it as while my learning may be gradual I do like enough of what I hear to return.

Personal favorites for me so far are the Jongen; being so few I find them entirely gorgeous and ravishing.

Late Beethoven. I own the Cleveland SQ Telarc CD's.

Then the great Myaskovsky Taneyev cycle.. I ripped the 13 on the Russian Flowers CD's to the computer on a single .cue file and can play the over six hours straight through.

Now I can go back and read this thread properly.

Oh .. I wanted to also say after getting to know The String Quartet I too have felt a strong desire to compose for it... I should live so long.. so should you.


----------



## jurianbai

Joachim Raff's is one of quartet I yet to listen. I think member Odno will able to comment on this.
All your list above are excellent quartets and show you maybe an avid listener to this genre. Welcome!


----------



## Taneyev

jurianbai said:


> Joachim Raff's is one of quartet I yet to listen. I think member Odno will able to comment on this.
> All your list above are excellent quartets and show you maybe an avid listener to this genre. Welcome!


Have Raff's 1 and 7. Romantic stuff, well written, but nothing special.


----------



## Quartetfore

I`m waiting for the Manheim Quartet recording of the Raff works to be released in America. They have had great reviews in Germany, as well on The Raff Society web site.
His Piano Trios on the CPO label are nice to hear once in a while, but the recording is not the best. The Piano Quintet and String Sextet are enjoyable works (MDG label)


----------



## Taneyev

What is a really excelent Raff's piece, is his wonderful string octet. IMO one of the best of the 19Th.century after Mendelssohn's


----------



## Quartetfore

For a String Octet try the one by Gliere. Its a work of true beauty.


----------



## Taneyev

Yes sir! so are his string quartets op.2 and op.20, and his string sextet op.11. Have all of it.


----------



## Quartetfore

I heard the Op 2 a few days ago, and like more each time I hear it. Yes, I agree with your idea about the Sextet. The MDG recording which I am sure you have is an outstanding CD!


----------



## Head_case

ArdRi said:


> What a great thread so full of enthusiastic appreciation of the String Quartet.


Hi ArdRi,

welcome to the civilised section of this forum 

There's a real trove of classical string quartets to mine - most of us have our quirks when it comes to tastes. Personally, I'm not so fond of the uber-classical phase, nor the Teutonic-Wiener axis of composers and tend to gravitate towards the Soviet/Polish early 21st century. This forum has really diversified my tastes though. I never thought I'd appreciate French (!) string quartets as much as I do now, and when it comes to American/Canadian string quartets, the likes of Shiffrin, Anderson, Lazarof, Boykan etc are all starting to find their way on to my musical map, even if it isn't music I would instantly think "Yay! I've found Szymanowski's successor!" or "The American Doppelganger of Shostakovich comes home to roost!" And of course - there are the fantastic Diamond and Porter recording cycles to recommend too (much more accessible if you like the French school; Ravel, Gounod, Cras, Koerig or the Belgian Jongen than the Holmboe set - it still doesn't sink in for me :/

When it comes to less popular repertoire, Egon Wellesz oddly seems to make waves, although I couldn't convince myself that his music was exciting. I came across his manuscript for solo flute (suite) although couldn't convince myself. Miloslav Istvan; Matas Seiber, and a generation of displaced or interred composers, who found their way across continents are interesting to delve into, although hard to recommend for a newcomer. It's almost a tolerance test lol.

When it comes to CPO recordings yes their recording quality does irk me a little. It can vary from being fairly good to not so good. The Verdi Quartet recordings and the Buchburger Quartet recordings of the Ernest Toch string cycle are quite thin when it comes to texture and definition on an audiophile system. One of their first recordings I acquired, the string quartets of Enescu, has that similar calibre of recording which leaves something out. Still, the music is rewarding enough - miles better than making do with mono 78s 

I'll have to check out the Koppel....it seems familiar but I can't figure from where....

Well my favourite surprise CD of the recent years have been the rather English quartets of York Bowen. His flute music is superb, and if it wasn't for acquiring a score, I would probably never have discovered his pastorally exuberant Phantasy Quintet, coupled with his very fine string quartets. Great to see another Myaskovsky string quartet cycle appreciation develop too! His is the most listenable cycle - nothing innovatively daring or garish - just incredibly refined lyrically profound music. Still no sign of a complete cycle by another group other than the Taneyev Cycle. I've ended up with most of the alternative recordings - the Bolshoi Theatre Quartet (no IX); the awful French quartet group from Ar-Se-; another few Russian quartet groups and the Pacifica Quartet's recording. The Taneyev Quartet still seem to do it best, particularly on the warmer LP cycle. Digital .wav or compressed files make me feel like I'm listening with one earplug. But I do it too ...oer...


----------



## Taneyev

To anybody fond of Rusian-Ukranian chamber, I strongly recommend the string quartets of Arkady Fillipenko. Believe he had 4, only got 2, but both are just wanderful. Folk, romantic and very well written from one of dozens of unknown composers.


----------



## Quartetfore

With out question, the Chamber Music Forum is the best of its kind on the Web! Even for someone who goes back a VERY LONG TIME, it has the ability to open the ears to works that have never been thought of.


----------



## cougarjuno

I don't know if anyone's mentioned Villa Lobos' string quartets. They are wonderful, full of wit. I particularly like # 17


----------



## jurianbai

Villa Lobos had been mentioned, I like all of them :lol:.

There will be a Brahms string quartet performance http://www.sso.org.sg/index.php?option=com_fwecalendar&task=showdetails&id=3981&Itemid=84, I will familiar myself with the piece and recall some details.


----------



## Head_case

Odnoposoff said:


> To anybody fond of Rusian-Ukranian chamber, I strongly recommend the string quartets of Arkady Fillipenko. Believe he had 4, only got 2, but both are just wanderful. Folk, romantic and very well written from one of dozens of unknown composers.


Me 2! Mine has a cover of what looks like a Russian caravan teapot table cloth! It's very idiomatic and reassuringly Russian/Ukranian in character. Melodiya have some absolute treasures out there which I wish they would re-release on remastered format in my life time soon!

The Georgians - Nasidze, and Tsintsadze are also worth discovering. Everyone has heard of Ciurlonis' from the other side of the ex-Soviet bloc for his 'The Sea' in the orchestral works, which is usually coupled with his string quartet.

Has anyone got any more of the Arytemov string quartets? (sp). I liked the Peiko ones which I was given, and the ones I acquired.


----------



## joen_cph

Concerning Filippenko and others: some interesting reading here:
http://www.cobbettassociation.org/pdf/Vol20-no1.pdf

I only know / own commercial recordings of Quartets 2+4, but that site mentions quartet 1,2 and 3 as recorded by melodiya.


----------



## joen_cph

> Has anyone got any more of the Arytemov string quartets? (sp).


Are you perhaps thinking of Artyomov ? Apparently he wrote at least one; I´d certainly like to hear it, he is an interesting composer IMO.


----------



## Head_case

That's him Joen!

I had a disc of his choral music (Olympia Recordings) which I chucked as I purified my collection into string quartet music. It kind of made me think of that rather perjorative term 'holy minimalism' which bracketed him with his contemporaries like Kancheli, Part, Tuur etc although that was the days when music was borrowed from libraries.

[Sidetrack On]Did his sonata for solo clarinet make an impression on you?[Sidetrack Off]


----------



## Head_case

> Concerning Filippenko and others: some interesting reading here:
> http://www.cobbettassociation.org/pdf/Vol20-no1.pdf


That's fabulous. It was a bit of an exaggeration to call it the 'wilder side' of chamber music though lol. I had the Clara Schumann Trios (didn't get on with her!). The Hugo Kauder string quartets I have are by the Euclid Quartet. I'm struggling to recall the music at the moment. No unpleasant feelings arise from trying though, which is a good sign! I'm not a Herzogenberg fan much although Koessler's flute sheetmusic is slowly horrifying me less each day as I pluck up the Boehm to battle it. Love the detailed line drawing at the end of the article. That looks like one fantastic bassoon being wielded.


----------



## lylechan

I thought I'd add this to the spirited discussion - a unique eBook about unjustly neglected string quartets is available for free from:

www.forgottenstringquartets.com

Yes I wrote it  and I'm sure there's nothing else like it. Unlike a normal book where you'd just be reading about a piece, it contains listening links to YouTube videos so you can hear a work right away.

It's amazing how many famous composers wrote quartets which are inexplicably neglected (eg. Schubert's 8th string quartet, as beautiful as the Trout Quintet).

But of course there are unsung composers like Norbert Burgmüller, whom Schumann ranked alongside Schubert as a genius robbed from us by early death.

Enjoy!


----------



## joen_cph

Head_case said:


> That's him Joen!
> 
> I had a disc of his choral music (Olympia Recordings) which I chucked as I purified my collection into string quartet music. It kind of made me think of that rather perjorative term 'holy minimalism' which bracketed him with his contemporaries like Kancheli, Part, Tuur etc although that was the days when music was borrowed from libraries.
> 
> [Sidetrack On]Did his sonata for solo clarinet make an impression on you?[Sidetrack Off]


I do have a fair deal of *Artyomov*, on Melodiya/Olympia, but a lot of his music has been issued by rather obscure labels in either the US or Russia, as far as I know. There´s a large "Requiem" for choir and orchestra too, but the recording and playing style is very noisy (on you-t too I think). He seems to meander between a lot of influences, also very expressive traits a la Schnittke. I don´t know the clarinet work, but there are some enchanting flute works ("The Nestling Ansali Bird", based on folk legends, "Moonlight Dreams" chamber cantata etc).

*Hugo Kauder *is completely unknown to me - any good ?


----------



## Renaissance

I think Elizabeth Maconchy needs more attention from atonal music fans. Her SQ sound kind of "bartokian".


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I love this...






Martin


----------



## Head_case

> Hugo Kauder is completely unknown to me - any good ?


I'd love to hear the Arytomov chamber works - at a time, Olympia seemed to be on the cusp of making his oeuvre widely available. Now we'll have to wait and see if Northern Flowers achieves this. The flute works are new to me; I have pretty good access to stores selling a huge range of manuscripts, and haven't come across any yet.

Hugo Kauder (Moravian/Czech nowadays) is widely underrated for some known reasons. The Euclid Quartet, are relatively young, and incredible in their renditions of his 4 string quartets (he wrote 19, however the other 15 have yet to come alive). This doesn't help. Kauder's main trait, tends to be 'Kauderpoint' - which is what his students nicknamed him, for his counterpoint fluency. Listening to him, I think of the Russian Taneyev, however Kauder's main contribution extended at the fin de siècle issues with tonality; whereas the Teutonic-Wiener-Axis went into atonality, duodecaphony and dododedcadory before it matured into the second generation Viennese school, the other strand post-tonality explored neoclassicism, and the rhythmic motifs, like in Boulanger's larger scale works, through her pupils, and the Polish school (Bacewicz, Tansman); the Russian Futurists and Stravinsky's (non-string quartet) works.

Kauder, is an enigma to me at this point. He seems to .... do neither. That is, he eschews the Teutonic rote formulation of the string quartet, remaining rooted in Jewish folklore and another integrity: his own voice. Whereas

Listening to his four string quartets is a strange experience; for years, I pick it up, as if it is new and unknown to me; perhaps I have still not understood him. At once, tragic and melancholic, his music moves swiftly, rather like a more central European Schnitke, infusing other influences into his strongly wrought work. He's worthwhile discovering


----------



## Head_case

> I think Elizabeth Maconchy needs more attention from atonal music fans. Her SQ sound kind of "bartokian".


We covered her in the British String Quartets thread briefly. I don't listen to her works very much.


----------



## jurianbai

Here again the Romantic composer that have enough set of string quartet and well round from no.1 to the last. Recommended for enthusiast of the era especially in string quartet. These are rarely popular, so I think lots of member here haven't dig into.

W.Stenhammer String quartet - six string quartets. Oslo string quartet
http://amzn.to/yoviFi

Bazzini six string quartet - Venezia String quartet
http://amzn.to/MaqyGH

George Onslow string quartet - composed about 36 sq, about three volume by Mandelring string quartet and few other disc by others.
http://amzn.to/OrUwIv

Carl Loewe string quartet, lesser known, but there is two disc of Carl Loewe string quartets worth listening.
http://amzn.to/SJkCYA

Cherubini six String quartet, already mentioned by some of member here and quite popular. Recording by Melos sq and Quartetto David available.
http://amzn.to/NzHysL

Max Bruch, two string quartets , this is a newer recording of them by Mannheim sq. http://amzn.to/Q7kOTW

Camille Saint Saens, big composer but his two string quartets falls into obscurity. 
http://amzn.to/LYAuHQ


----------



## Taneyev

I'm lucky to have all the works just mentioned.


----------



## Head_case

I'm lucky I've avoided them all lol.

Guess my taste is more 21st century.

The microtonal (quarter and sixth tone) works of Alois Haba are just so unnervingly precise and subtle that the attention to microtones really mesmerises me.










Goodbye even tempered system


----------



## jurianbai

As for 20th century, collections of cycle of string quartet recommended below. Again, this list is outside popular composers such as Dvorak, Shostakovich, Bartok etc.

Russians > Sergey Taneyev, Myaskovsky / Mjaskovsky / Miaskovsky, Shebalin cycle
Gliere

Eastern Europe > Borislav Martinu , Dohnanyi
France > Joseph Guy Roparts , Koechlin, Gounod, d'Indy
Latin> Villa Lobos, Ginastera


Anyone got comments on American composer Roger Sessions?


----------



## Head_case

> Russians > Sergey Taneyev, Myaskovsky / Mjaskovsky / Miaskovsky, Shebalin cycle,Gliere


Lol - You've got Myaskovsky in there 3 times. Perfect 

Which Gliere cycle do you own? Mine is fractured (Bolshoi Theatre Quartet is the best performance, digitally remastered).

Of the Russian ones - the Falik and the Salmanov cycle of six quartets is rather exhilarating for me. The Prigozhin string quartet; Tchernov, Peiko and Levitin cycle are all interesting, but only the Levitin cycle approaches anything like a cycle.

The only Soviet Cycle I really don't think I get on well with is the Weinberg Cycle. What on earth could Shostakovich be thinking when he made a dedication to him? His quartet works are perplexingly mindnumbing to wade through. Elsewhere, Weinberg is more cogent: his flute works are very gripping.

Of the Europeans the Bloch and Toch ones deserve a mention. Bloch's Cycle - No I - IV by the Griller Quartet are classic. The Toch Cycle (No.s VII-XIII - his early ones aren't available) is uncannily something I think you will like (since you like Mozart more than I do  ) Nonetheless, the Toch cycle is extremely well written. I'm getting into it (finally).

Roger Sessions isn't someone I've come across. Of the Americans, it's the Canadian composer - Schafer whose cycle I'm enjoying. The Quincy Porter string quartets have now come out on Naxos - not sure how good they play compared to the Potomac String Quartet (who cover the complete David Diamond string cycle).

The folk inflected string quartet cycles (by no means traditional) - like the Bartok cycle; the Haba cycle; Foerster; Lajtha all have their own merits. I wonder why you didn't mention the McEwen cycle which you started. Where does this sit in the favourite string quartet cycle literature? I've only started a disc and then completely forgot about the music....


----------



## jurianbai

The Gliere is by Pulzus sq. The other Russian that I enjoy are : Kabalevsky, Gretchaninov, rubinstein. Also Alexander Taneyev if he have different name maybe his fate was abit better.

In the UK Mcewen cycle, which is I think very rare, can wait after finish the mandatory Bax, bridge, walton and RVW. Elizabeth Maconchy ,as well.

Btw, I try to recommend the second list after everybody happy with mainstream repertoire in sq. Not mean to go even deeper to obscure composer.


----------



## Taneyev

Yes, have the 3 Alex.Taneyev SQ. Beautiful, very Russian pieces. He didn't have the huge talent of Sergei (believe Al.was a distant relative), but the 3 are really fine works. But only SQ fanatics like you and I ever heard of him.


----------



## Quartetfore

A number of years ago the CD was available from a mail order company called Music Masters (I think that was the name). It might be still available.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> As for 20th century, collections of cycle of string quartet recommended below. Again, this list is outside popular composers such as Dvorak, Shostakovich, Bartok etc.
> 
> Russians > Sergey Taneyev, Myaskovsky / Mjaskovsky / Miaskovsky, Shebalin cycle
> Gliere
> 
> Eastern Europe > Borislav Martinu , Dohnanyi
> France > Joseph Guy Roparts , Koechlin, Gounod, d'Indy
> Latin> Villa Lobos, Ginastera
> 
> Anyone got comments on American composer Roger Sessions?


I am thinking of buying this set of the complete SQ by 20th century Danish composer Vagn Holmboe. Any good/thoughts?


----------



## Head_case

Quartetfore said:


> A number of years ago the CD was available from a mail order company called Music Masters (I think that was the name). It might be still available.


My version was released on the Olympia Records by the Talan Quartet. It's not the kind of music I like - rather tame but very attractive still.


----------



## Head_case

> I am thinking of buying this set of the complete SQ by 20th century Danish composer Vagn Holmboe. Any good/thoughts?


It's good value for so many string quartets. I just don't get on with his string quartet oeuvre. Half the time spent wading through it, I'm asking myself: "what is the point of this?" ...which gives way to some pleasant listening moments - like this one:






which then pass over to convince me that I was right the first time, and that it's just overwhelmingly banal with a hint of something promising next to come, only it never happens but yet yes but no but yes but it does, and I like it and am so pleased, thinking I will save it to listen more closer later no but discovering that 10 years later, I've not got any deeper into it, only to come across this thread by someone called harpsichordconcerto asking about it, which piques my interest abit, only to listen to it and realise I never really got on with the whole cycle, but it still has its redeeming qualities.

If that makes any sense lol.

PS don't you need to eat? You can't just have CD teacoasters ..


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Thanks, Head_case. Useful notes. It's nothing more than me just exploring more of Holmboe's works. The set is cheap. (My young nephew has a tendency to steal his uncle's CDs and tie them up one by one all connected using fishing line to make a long strand of CD-chandeliers, which to him looks "very pretty" when the CDs rotate about.  ).


----------



## mtmailey

beethoven middle quartets,schubert quartet 14 & 15 are great.Dvorak later string quartets are good.Smetana no 1 is good also.Elgar lone string quartet is fine.


----------



## jurianbai

Harpsicon.... The Holmboe's are in full atonal territory to me. Some calm and slow movements, especially in quartet 13 up are listenable. There also folk elements, quartet 14 is good point to try.

But, as Head_case pointed out, I think I was also spending less time with its, due to difficulty in grasping the deeper meaning. But I recommend you to get it if you like to listen composition in this genre.

(I try to search youtube for Holmboe but surprisingly found no video on string quartet)


----------



## Head_case

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Thanks, Head_case. Useful notes. It's nothing more than me just exploring more of Holmboe's works. The set is cheap. (My young nephew has a tendency to steal his uncle's CDs and tie them up one by one all connected using fishing line to make a long strand of CD-chandeliers, which to him looks "very pretty" when the CDs rotate about.  ).


You're nephew has a natural intuition lol. Get the Holmboe set then 

It couldn't possibly be as terrible as this fantastic international reknown group take the ****:


----------



## Llyranor

Any HIP SQ listeners? I've been eyeing classical-era SQ's, and would be interested in HIP recommendations.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Llyranor said:


> Any HIP SQ listeners? I've been eyeing classical-era SQ's, and would be interested in HIP recommendations.


Festetics SQ
The Revolutionary Drawing Room
The Salomon SQ
L'Archibudelli

Just some that I can think of.


----------



## jurianbai

Authentic String Quartet I may add. Try Hungaroton label. Lot of to dig from the Classical era (Albrechtsberger, Friedrich Fesca etc.)


----------



## Head_case

Hip? Like in string quartets with post-classical influences like the Balanescu Quartet; Vitamin String Quartet; The Section Quartet who cover Radiohead and Paranoid Android pop songs ...or even The Kronos or the Shanghai Quartet who do ethnic influenced music; or the Silesian Quartet who record with electronic tape as well as vocals and Polish rock stars; or maybe the Ginastera and Villas-Lobos string quartets which are hip for their naturally Latinamerican swing


----------



## jalex

Llyranor said:


> Any HIP SQ listeners? I've been eyeing classical-era SQ's, and would be interested in HIP recommendations.


Quatuor Mosaiques' Haydn is incredible. Sample: 



.


----------



## Llyranor

After a bit of investigative work, I opted to purchase some Haydn/Mozart/Beethoven HIP recordings by Quatuor Mosaiques and Festetics, with even a bit of Schubert/Mendelssohn as a nice bonus!

What have I done??

Also, are there no HIP recordings of Beethoven's late SQ's? Can't seem to find any.


----------



## jurianbai

@Llyranor , in my excel file of Beethoven recordings, the Brentano String Quartet and Talich SQ, I think they are playing in period instrument, worth checking.









http://amzn.to/PBbW4p (amazon)









http://amzn.to/O2QGH0


----------



## Quartetfore

I know that the Talich Quartet plays on modern instruments, I have several of their recordings. As for the Brentano Quartet, I know the name but have not heard them play.


----------



## brianwalker

jalex said:


> Quatuor Mosaiques' Haydn is incredible. Sample:
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is fantastic, thanks. Luxuriant tempo without drag. I thought that the Takacs recordings were unbeatable until now.


----------



## jurianbai

Just seen this at Amazon, Johan Baptist Vanhal, the guy who played cello in all stars quartet Mozart-Haydn-Dittersdorf-Vanhal is with a new CD of string quartet. Vanhal reportly composed 50+ string quartets but very less get recorded.










http://amzn.to/NYh474

and new nine string quartets by Gloria Coates from Naxos









http://amzn.to/QhTcqX


----------



## Sonata

I don't listen to a lot of string quartets at this point; I tend to prefer other forms of chamber music. However, there are a few I really enjoy:

Death and the Maiden: Schubert
String Quartet in E Flat Minor: Tchaikovsky
String Quartet in G Minor: Debussy


----------



## principe

For Haydn, try the amazing series of Praga Digitals with three (!) great groups (The older Kocian, the great Parkanyi and the superb Prazak String Quartets). The have embarked so far on the major ones, from op.20, going onwards. They take their time, but the results deserve all the superlatives and the recordings are mostly on glorious and very detailed SACD.
The Prazak's Beethoven is a reference (in great SACD sound) recording. Likewise their Brahms.

Principe


----------



## Head_case

principe said:


> For Haydn, try the amazing series of Praga Digitals with three (!) great groups (The older Kocian, the great Parkanyi and the superb Prazak String Quartets). The have embarked so far on the major ones, from op.20, going onwards. They take their time, but the results deserve all the superlatives and the recordings are mostly on glorious and very detailed SACD.
> The Prazak's Beethoven is a reference (in great SACD sound) recording. Likewise their Brahms.
> 
> Principe


The Prazak Quartet seem opulent in consistency throughout their recorded works. I had long cherished the Italian Quartet's supremo numero uno recording of the Schubert D887 No. XV string quartet - sure, there are credible versions out there by the Gabrieli Quartet of an earlier generation; the Taneyev Quartet on a rather lean recording, and the Hagen Quartet's diligently suave recording too.

But none of these (apart from the Italian Quartet) rake it past to that top notch and really reveal insights into Schubert's masterpiece, in ways I've never heard before.

Similarly - their joint recordings of the complete Martinu string quartets revelled in penetrating insights throughout their recordings, making the Panocha and Stamitz cycles seem rather pedestrian. I guess their limited appeal was due to the marketing limitations of Praga Digitalis, and their ill-fated venture on SACD (where is the format now?), as well as coupling the rest of the cycle with the relatively unknown but superb Zemlinsky Quartet.

The Prazak's other contributions which I love include the Concerto de Camera (Martinu) as well as their more standard Czech repertoire - Dvorak's late quartets are just masterpieces in their hands.

Can't comment about their Beethoven & Brahms....music too early for me to delve into, and I have more serviceable recordings.


----------



## principe

Try the Prazak on their two Schubert's recordings: the String Quintet and the last String Quartet in G major. They are amazingly brilliant.
Lately, they had a very fine Schoenberg recording too. Their discography is truly superb. 
SACD sounds fine and it's still out there fine and well. 
Praga Digitals works pretty well in the non-Anglophone countries...unfortunately.

Principe

Principe


----------



## Head_case

The String Quartet in G Major is the D887 No. XV!

That's the very one I was raving about. I bought the score some time ago just to follow the music. I first heard the D887 after a girlfriend introduced it to me. It's carried me through all these years and is unceasing in its emotive power well after we did a facebook equivalent of 'you've been dumped' lol.


----------



## jurianbai

now can we organize a movie viewing meet up....

A Late Quartet, the movie










info and trailer http://wearemoviegeeks.com/2012/09/...-the-interview-with-director-yaron-zilberman/


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

It is always fascinating to listen to opera composers compose String Quartets. Verdi, Donizetti and Richard Strauss wrote at least one each. *Giovanni Paisiello* (1740-1816) was a prolific opera composer. He also wrote about nine SQ. Unfortunately this series began and stopped with volume 1? Historically informed performance practice but using old and not so old instruments from 1836 to 1988.


----------



## Head_case

I confess I rarely ever watch any American films. Listening to the accents of this film was quite strange.

The producers' remarks about the love of the string quartet, and bringing in the depth of the Beethoven cycle is lovely. I hope it opens up a new audience to the intimate world of the string quartet.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Not very interesting music. About as exciting as the name of the string quartet group performing it, _The Smith Quartet_. Two CDs, which probably could have been released on one CD: [47.49 + 40.50].

Minimalism is just repetitive and often meandering.


----------



## Head_case

That pretty much sums up how I find Glass' chamber music too.

I never took to the Smith Quartet - they did that terribly boring Volans piece which the Kronos also did, and failed to bring it to life for me - can't help music when it's written like that :/

They did have some other musico curioso which I've never heard:

http://www.smithquartet.com/sq-discography.shtml

Is this them?






Sadly not. That sounds like the Vitamin Quartet to me? Still it would have been nice for the Smiths to have something cool about it, rather than something as plain as the Jones.

Well, if classical music sounds like Philip Glass writes, I think I will revert back to listening to Americana.

"Smith and Jones - FOREVER! When they turn on the chair, something's added to the air."

(I think he's singing about the electric chair .... ouch! But he makes no effort to sing properly either)


----------



## jurianbai

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> It is always fascinating to listen to opera composers compose String Quartets. Verdi, Donizetti and Richard Strauss wrote at least one each. *Giovanni Paisiello* (1740-1816) was a prolific opera composer. He also wrote about nine SQ. Unfortunately this series began and stopped with volume 1? Historically informed performance practice but using old and not so old instruments from 1836 to 1988.


Yes, got that same piece by Paisiello too but no other volumes.
Don't forget O.Respighi who composed string quartet in the similar interesting as other Italiano.

And for later period, try Illdebrando Pizzetti.


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> ....The producers' remarks about the love of the string quartet, and bringing in the depth of the Beethoven cycle is lovely. I hope it opens up a new audience to the intimate world of the string quartet.


A Late Quartet -
"Members of a world-renowned string quartet struggle to stay together in the face of death, competing egos and insuppressible lust."

A re-working of the play Opus. A dismal 5.5 rating at IMDb. One can probably wait for the DVD three months from now. My preference would've been a documentary showing life on the road for a quartet, rather than some hokey drama spliced with music.


----------



## Quartetfore

There was a documentary done about the Guarneri Quartet a good number of years ago. I saw it, but don`t remember to much of the program.


----------



## Head_case

Vaneyes said:


> A Late Quartet -
> "Members of a world-renowned string quartet struggle to stay together in the face of death, competing egos and insuppressible lust."
> 
> A re-working of the play Opus. A dismal 5.5 rating at IMDb. One can probably wait for the DVD three months from now. My preference would've been a documentary showing life on the road for a quartet, rather than some hokey drama spliced with music.


I don't know the play Opus?

Ouch..! Noo...! No spoilers before the movie's out! Besides, I can be a complete snob if I want to be (starting with 'the American production would automatically discount it for me anyways' or 'I only watch European/Foreign language cinema' lol.

But come on...how many string quartet films are ever made? Surely this one might open up some interest. At least the producer doesn't try and reduce it to the lowest common denominator like 'Stunned cellist paralysed in sustenuto as Air on a G string stripped off first violinist - fiddled by the second...'

I remember this classic - Kolya http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116790/ which featured a cellist, playing Dvorak's languidly melancholic cello works.

The director of Late Quartet does describe his reference to the Italian Quartet's tensions as well as the Guarneri Quartet. Perhaps he doesn't go as far back as the famous Beethoven Quartet whose cellist died before the completion of the Shostakovich String Quartet cycle. Befittingly, the last quartet misses out the cello part (his ghost haunts the music of the quartet).


----------



## Vaneyes

Quartetfore said:


> There was a documentary done about the Guarneri Quartet a good number of years ago. I saw it, but don`t remember to much of the program.


Thanks for the mention. For those interested, High Fidelity: Adventures of the Guarneri String Quartet (1989)is available on DVD.

View attachment 8300


Re David Soyer passing, 2010.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/03/05/AR2010030503857.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> I don't know the play Opus?
> 
> Ouch..! Noo...! No spoilers before the movie's out! Besides, I can be a complete snob if I want to be (starting with 'the American production would automatically discount it for me anyways' or 'I only watch European/Foreign language cinema' lol.
> 
> But come on...how many string quartet films are ever made? Surely this one might open up some interest. At least the producer doesn't try and reduce it to the lowest common denominator like 'Stunned cellist paralysed in sustenuto as Air on a G string stripped off first violinist - fiddled by the second...'
> 
> I remember this classic - Kolya http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116790/ which featured a cellist, playing Dvorak's languidly melancholic cello works.
> 
> The director of Late Quartet does describe his reference to the Italian Quartet's tensions as well as the Guarneri Quartet. Perhaps he doesn't go as far back as the famous Beethoven Quartet whose cellist died before the completion of the Shostakovich String Quartet cycle. Befittingly, the last quartet misses out the cello part (his ghost haunts the music of the quartet).


It is tragic how little exposure CM gets outside of scrambled soundtracks.

It'll be interesting to see how many US screens it gets on November 2. I don't see it spurring much interest. Arts theaters may display it the most, making attendance only a blip in weekly box office tally. But, if you are lucky enough to catch it (Act quick!) on the big screen (or 35 mm), that's A-okay with me. Enjoy.

Related:

*http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/cul...ater-review-opus-at-the-fountain-theatre.html*

*http://tinyurl.com/9ahtlno

http://www.wqxr.org/#!/blogs/wqxr-b...m-about-nyc-string-quartet-premieres-toronto/*


----------



## Head_case

Thanks -

The Opus piece seems rather off-putting, although some classical musical films can be quite fascinating. I was still in high school when this came out:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108328/

32 short films about Glenn Gould.

I dragged a friend who was into Pink Floyd to watch it together. I was completely mesmerised! He didn't feel the same way - fell asleep by the 21st.

Nice to hear you recall 35mm film


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

String quartets by Vagn Holmboe (1909-1996). The box was cheap.

Head_case, I agree with your comments about these a while ago. Mildly interesting here and there, but not over the moon; occassionally dull.


----------



## Krisena

Was at a concert and heard Ravel's quartet performed by the Ebène Quartet yesterday. By the end, I was frothing at my mouth, just kidding, haha, but wow, they quite literally made magic out that one.


----------



## Head_case

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> String quartets by Vagn Holmboe (1909-1996). The box was cheap.
> 
> Head_case, I agree with your comments about these a while ago. Mildly interesting here and there, but not over the moon; occassionally dull.


Sorry to hear I was right lol.

I still scratch my head wondering why on earth he wrote so many. He must've enjoyed it, and found something engaging about the string quartet form. Why it is I can't listen to them without indifference I thought was down to me


----------



## Head_case

Krisena said:


> Was at a concert and heard Ravel's quartet performed by the Ebène Quartet yesterday. By the end, I was frothing at my mouth, just kidding, haha, but wow, they quite literally made magic out that one.


They are on tour schedule this autumn. Their interpretation of the Ravel is really eloquent. Did you hear them do the Fauré quartet? Perhaps they had a different concert programming.

I'd like to see one of their late night jazz stints when they flip their personalities and let riff showing their other side.


----------



## Krisena

Head_case said:


> They are on tour schedule this autumn. Their interpretation of the Ravel is really eloquent. Did you hear them do the Fauré quartet? Perhaps they had a different concert programming.
> 
> I'd like to see one of their late night jazz stints when they flip their personalities and let riff showing their other side.


I was at a concert with The Other Ebène too, and they pretty much played all the songs from their CD "Ficton". I simply LOVE their arrangements, and their musicianship is otherworldly.

Chamber music festivals <3


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Two more to the collection (which I ordered directly from the record label, Hyperion in the UK). The Salomon Quartet (on period instruments).


----------



## jurianbai

hi HC, the link not working, Hyperion site said it cannot be hot link-ed. Can you please upload the cover again? The Soloman and period instrument are tempty...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Two more to the collection (which I ordered directly from the record label, Hyperion in the UK). The Salomon Quartet (on period instruments).


Take two!


----------



## Carolingian

Quartets on the record:

Op. 64/5 ('The Lark'), Op. 76/2 ('Fifths')Op. 77/1 ('Lobkowitz')


----------



## jurianbai

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Take two!
> 
> View attachment 8427
> 
> 
> View attachment 8428


aha... The Gyrowetz sq I'ved been listen for long time. My favorite.
The English Classical is interesting, Abel, only listen to his flute concerto in CPO disc.

For Haydn, if you haven't get enough the Attaca Quartet is running "The 68" project by now. http://attaccaquartet.com/the-68/


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> For Haydn, if you haven't get enough the Attaca Quartet is running "The 68" project by now. http://attaccaquartet.com/the-68/


Interesting. Are they recording as well as performing the 68?


----------



## jurianbai

Not sure... the website not explicy detail...or maybe I overlook.

For fans of Talich, they issued massive repertoire now....check Amazon


----------



## Sonata

the adante cantabile from Tchaikovsky's first string quartet is so elegant and pretty


----------



## jurianbai

The Talich Quartet is doing a massive re-issue/re-record their repertoire with the La Dolce Volta label. One of the obscure composer get the recording is Johann Baptist Kalliwoda (1801 - December 3, 1866). Three string quartets

_ ".... The spirit of Czech folk music hovers over the trio, with its drone bass effects, as it also does in the delicious finale of the Third Quartet, which features an imaginative use of harmonics. And all of this in 1834! We are so far away from the soggy Germanic solemnity of, say, Schumann or Brahms, neither of whom is at his best in the string quartet medium."_









http://amzn.to/PwHGb7 (amazon link)

anyone getting this?


----------



## starthrower

After listening to no. 3 w/ soprano vocalist, I'm giving the Ginastera quartets a go. I ordered the set on Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Head_case

That's the set I listen to. The playing is very convincing and really has that rhythmic motoric excitement, peculiar to Ginastera's work when compared to neoclassical motorism and futurism led quartets. 

I came across an old recording of the Moravian Quartet's premier of Zoja Cernovska's string quartet which came to notice after it won the Ostrava Generation Contest (she was still a student at the Janacek Academy when she wrote it). Her string quartet is almost contrary to Ginastera's rhythmic writing style: hers is entitled 'The Limp Pilgrim', derived from her experience of searching, finding, and losing her inner melody. So it starts..develops...arrests....stutters...starts...and carries an intensely searching form of contemporary music which, surprisingly is still melody based. 

Anyway, wondering what she has been up to: the string quartet is probably the hardest form for a student to start off writing.


----------



## jurianbai

Good one here... Noubar Aslanyan, Isrealie


----------



## Head_case

Interesting music from a little known country. 

It'd be great to see more recorded repertoire available.!

I take it you're familiar with the Sulkhan/Tsintsadze works from Georgia and the Ciurlionis works from Lithuania of the post-romantic era.


----------



## Quartetfore

The kalliwoda is on my "list" for next year.


----------



## jurianbai

Having heard that from Georgia, but Ciurlionis is on the shelf. His organ fuga is also nice. 









Anyone reading this?


----------



## Head_case

Same quartet recording of the Ciurlionis which I have ...it's been repackaged a few or more times to market Lithuanian music! My version is on the Chant du Monde vinyl LP original. I'll not got a digital version yet - dread to think how much will be lost in the transfer from the original. 

Not reading much these days to do with music. But I was at a few parties this weekend. I was photographing the piano player (he was playing on a grand piano version of a Steinway ). Now, I hate pianos, but this one sounded fabulous. I was starting to think...actually...maybe I like pianos played live. With the double bassist, he played for 3 hours solid. Just incredible. Anyhows. I noticed he was using an electronic gizmo to read music: gone for the need for reading lights, as the LCD screen lit up, and the music scrolled itself! 

What is this? Is this a kindle? Is it an iPad? Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's the modern technological era :lol:


----------



## Hassid

Have the complete (?) Ciurlioni's works for string quartet: C minor quartet, Theme and var.B minor, 2 fugues and 2 canons, by the Vilnius quartet. It's a MCA Classics CD from 1991.


----------



## juergen




----------



## jurianbai

interesting work, in tonal and looping!


----------



## jurianbai

Video about Janacek string quartet, with viola d'amour, Mandelring string quartet.


----------



## bejart

Finally made it through all the posts in this thread and didn't want to duplicate someone, but I see no mention of Juan Crisóstomo de Arriaga (1806-1826), who died tragically at 19. He left us 3 wonderful string quartets. Had he lived, who knows how many more gems he might have composed?

A number of cycles have been recorded. I own these 2 and prefer the more mature approach of the Guarneri's.

View attachment 10128


View attachment 10129


----------



## Head_case

Arriagia's work is actually well-serviced - and there is a quartet named in his honour (but their CDs are rather expensive!). 

The idiomatic premodern (maybe pre-bourgeois lol) style is too much for my personal taste, but his youthful inventiveness should thrill those who are inclined to enjoy early pre-modern music. Lots to uncover in his works. 


Juergen - I get the impression that the only recording widely available of the Ciurlionis works is indeed the Vilnius Quartet recordings, repackaged about 10 times


----------



## bejart

Head_case said:


> Arriagia's work is actually well-serviced -


Very true, perhaps 16 cycles in all.



Head_case said:


> The idiomatic premodern (maybe pre-bourgeois lol) style is too much for my personal taste,...


Each to his own ---

My tastes run from Baroque to late Romantic, with the odd 20th Century Russian thrown in. I keep trying to appreciate more contemporary CM, but so far, it hasn't taken. Now turning from 'A' to 'Z' ---

This from my review on Amazon ---
"Nikolaus Zmeskall (1759-1833) may have been Beethoven's closest friend in Vienna. Dozens of letters exist that were written between them, and more than a few attest to being great drinking buddies. Beethoven probably wrote his Duo for Viola and Cello in E Flat, WoO 32, for them to play together, with the famous composer on the viola. In addition, he dedicated his String Quartet in F Sharp Minor, Op.95 to his friend.

Zmeskall also wrote string quartets, 15 total, and despite Beethoven's encouragement, never had any published."

View attachment 10190


Another full cycle of the 15 quartets has been recorded on 3 disc set by Milos Valent, but apparently is available only in MP3 format. If anyone knows where the CD's can be obtained, I'd appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## Head_case

You're certainly in the popular company with your taste. No shortage of great string quartets to savour from the baroque to romantic era. I like the Polish gems which are recently being unearthed by Acte Prealable - like the Lussek, Noskowski and Zelenski works:

http://www.acteprealable.com/albums/index.html

When it comes to early music (earlier than 21st century lol), as much as Adorno crabs on about how magnificient Beethoven's crowning achievements were to the string quartet genre, it probably is Schubert's last 4 string quartets which draw me closest to the style of the Viennese school. The Zmeskall quartets are fascinating. Not only because of his unpronounceable name, although that helps :0


----------



## KenOC

bejart said:


> ...but I see no mention of Juan Crisóstomo de Arriaga (1806-1826), who died tragically at 19. He left us 3 wonderful string quartets. Had he lived, who knows how many more gems he might have composed?


Second the Arriaga, a tragic loss. What an enormous talent! Highly recommended! On another front, I am just getting into Weinberg's 17 quartets. If you like the Shostakovich works, these will be duck soup. I think there's only one complete set of recordings, Quatour Danel. They do fine.


----------



## Quartetfore

The Arriaga Quartet did a very nice Milhaud Quartet #1 and #2. It is the Discover International label. It was a budget CD, and if you can find it, it is a good introduction to this composers chamber music.


----------



## joen_cph

Has anyone heard *Jan Klusak*´s 5 string quartets ? They have been on my shopping list for long (downloads), and his Mahler Variations for orchestra are good ... Some short mp3 samples on the web only give hints ...


----------



## Head_case

I've only heard the Stamic Quartet version of the Klusak string quartets about 2 years ago when I used to use Spotify to discover new music. The complete 5 string quartets were on, although perhaps they require more concentration than I had at the time to focus on the music.

They didn't make as strong an impression on me as the Alois Haba works (although his microtonal work is very distinctive, it is not perhaps music for daily listening) or as his fellow countrymen, like Sommer whose two string quartets are very underrated. Klusak's work sits well with the works of Lukas, Teml and the modern crop of Czech composers.

Here's a youtube of Teml's No.2:






The playing isn't very refined but it gives you an idea of his soundscape.

PS The Stamic Quartet are a very interesting group - they are the ones who brought us Foerster's complete string quartets for the first time, as well as doing some cross-collaboration work with traditional folk music.


----------



## Novelette

Also Cherubini's excellent String Quartets!

I have gone through a love/hate relationship with Fauré's String Quartet. Whatever your taste is, I definitely recommend listening to it.


----------



## Head_case

I know what you mean about the Fauré string quartet. At times I feel it is boring and bland and probably the worse to come of the French salon era. Listening to it being played live, I feel its pulse much more vividly: this much is transferred in the Danté Quartet's masterpiece of a recording of this quartet (the Quatuor Ebène did well to cram it into a CD of over 80 minutes, but are left in the dust by this reading).

The Cyril Scott string quartets hark back to the Fauré and Debussy string quartets; his is an interesting blend of French impressionism for an Englishman.









Perhaps his work does not strike me as accomplished as John Foulds, the neglected English master of the string quartets, sprightly recorded by the Endellion Quartet):










His world is much more lyrical and dynamic than the deadening pace of Fauré's masterpiece: you can tell the late French writing had a requiem in mind 

I'm on a Czech spree at the moment. Really liking Jiri Teml's hard to find contemporary pieces and currently moving onto Svoboda's lyrical Bohemian soundscapes. The second one is crafted in Montana, USA


----------



## Quartetfore

As for the Faure Quartet, I`ve too many time to count and I still can`t "get" the entire work. I do think that there is some very fine things is the first movement.


----------



## Hausmusik

Quartetfore said:


> As for the Faure Quartet, I`ve too many time to count and I still can`t "get" the entire work. I do think that there is some very fine things is the first movement.


Quartet, I feel exactly the same.


----------



## Quartetfore

HM., I do like the Piano Trio very much, and both the Quartet and Trio were written around the same time.


----------



## jurianbai

I got three version of Faure, for its compability to fit any French SQ disc I ever confronted...
The Dante SQ and Quatuor Ysaye, but I most favorite the budget Amati String Quartet disc version where Faure put together with Cello and Piano sonata, which is a package of Faure's last compositions.


----------



## Head_case

That's a great coupling - and I don't say that lightly since I always try and avoid couplings which offer string quartets + chamber fillers.

The Amati Quartet are very good! They did a disc which I got some time ago when I was fascinated by Frank Martin, and couldn't find his string quartet except for coupling with other non-SQs:










They did offer a coupling withe the Martin and Szymanowski, however having about 8 versions of the Szymanowski, I really don't need any more lol.

But yes - that Fauré SQ can be elusive. I used to have the Quatuor Parrenin version on their EMI double disc of Fauré' chamber music. That disc went for the Steven Isserlis complete cello works:










This one has an incredibly warm recording. It's so good I can't believe it's digital


----------



## tdc

I just listened to the Faure String Quartet for the first time, and I loved the work from start to finish. I might actually prefer it to the Debussy SQ. In ways I find more similarities between this String Quartet and Ravel's, than I do between the Debussy and Ravel (more of a Cantabile or song-like quality in the Faure and Ravel). Interestingly Faure's Quartet was composed after Ravel's.


----------



## Head_case

Wow - you must really like the Ravel to have picked up the similarities with his teacher's string quartet!

Fauré was a very introverted man by the time he wrote that highly sublimated string quartet which can all to easily be elided into banality. Whatever he might have done in his personal life, his development of the spiritual serenity of the enharmonic wilderness in the late string quartet, which defies tonal convention yet ardently resists atonal meltdown remains that core fulcrum which makes me grasp its beauty without ever being able to hold onto it as viscerally as I can with the Debussy or Ravel. Steve Schwartz sums it up nicely:
http://www.classical.net/music/comp.lst/faure.php

I wonder what you will make of Saints-Saen's string quartets (Fauré's own teacher, which makes him Ravel's grand-daddy teacher no?)

Personally I can't stand the guy's deadpan emotionally vacuous salon works lol.


----------



## Head_case

PS - The Wihan Quartet played a rivetting interpretation of Ravel's F major this Saturday - the second time they put on a show programme with the Ravel. It must be one of their concert favourites


----------



## bejart

For those with an inclination toward the high Classical, you might want to sample Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808), who some suggest may be the best string quartet composer of the late Viennese period. After the big 3 of Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven, of course.

His Op.16 and Op.23 are considered among his finest works, here by the Stamic Quartet ---

View attachment 10980


And here by the 'Pro Arte Antiqua Praha' ---

View attachment 10981


----------



## Head_case

When you mentioned high Classical, I thought you were referring to something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Gubaydulina-F...d=1355799782&sr=8-13&keywords=firsova+quartet

High price tag


----------



## Quartetfore

Some nice things in those Saint-Saens Quartets, I think the first one is the best of the two. Of course,time had passed him by and I think that the man was just about finished as a composer.
For a good example of what he once was, the first and second Piano Trios stand out.


----------



## KenOC

bejart said:


> For those with an inclination toward the high Classical, you might want to sample Pavel Vranicky (1756-1808), who some suggest may be the best string quartet composer of the late Viennese period. After the big 3 of Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven, of course.


And Arriaga, who I'm sure you thought went without mentioning.


----------



## bejart

KenOC said:


> And Arriaga, who I'm sure you thought went without mentioning.


Ahhhh, mentioned him in my 1st post on this thread. Always convenient when the best starts with 'A'.



EDIT: Although since Arriaga wrote his quartets some 20 years after Vranicky, one might quibble about his being a contemporary of Schubert and the late Beethoven, and categorize him among the early Romantics. Wherever he's placed, he certainly deserves wider recognition that he currently enjoys ---


----------



## Novelette

Head_Case, what you said about Saint-Saens' string quartets reflects my opinion of those works, too. Elegant form, formal structure, and all that, but the works are not particularly profound, excepting perhaps the middle movement of the second quartet. There's no disputing that the contrapuntal sections are always impressive, but I don't find that they really stand out in the genre.

Fauré's Quartet is ethereal and haunting. It defies definite categorization, but there's no question in my mind that it is a remarkable work. The tonality is nebulous, but precisely as was said, one could hardly describe it as atonal. Fauré was a wonderfully imaginitive composer, and I think that his reputation has far excelled Thomas', despite the unique merits of the latter. Fauré's music is always distant, always difficult to grasp, but always interesting; "introverted" is precisely how I would also describe them.

I realize that the attribution might be subjective, but I always find the deeply personal works most appealing. The late Beethoven quartets, Haydn's half of a quartet in Op. 103, and Fauré's quartet strike me as the most profound. Likewise with Schubert's Piano Sonata in C Minor, Schumann's third string quartet.

One work that has also struck me as being profoundly personal is Schumann's Introduction & Allegro Appassionato in G, Op. 92. It brims with a very melancholy albeit elegant pathos, but with little ostentation. Its transcendent airiness, the careful partitioning of orchestral solos--it's an incredible work, and one that I can listen to repeatedly. [



 ] An extraordinary recording of this work, and far better than this one on Youtube, is included on a CD album of the Cello Concerto performed by Jacqueline Du Pré; Daniel Barenboim: New Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

bejart said:


> Although since Arriaga wrote his quartets some 20 years after Vranicky, one might quibble about his being a contemporary of Schubert and the late Beethoven, and categorize him among the early Romantics. Wherever he's placed, he certainly deserves wider recognition that he currently enjoys ---


I'd place him stylistically as a contemporary/follower of the Op. 18 Beethoven (1802-1804, say). But he was in a time warp! Nothing to do with the quality of his music of course.


----------



## Head_case

Novelette said:


> Head_Case, what you said about Saint-Saens' string quartets reflects my opinion of those works, too. Elegant form, formal structure, and all that, but the works are not particularly profound, excepting perhaps the middle movement of the second quartet. There's no disputing that the contrapuntal sections are always impressive, but I don't find that they really stand out in the genre.
> 
> Fauré's Quartet is ethereal and haunting. It defies definite categorization, but there's no question in my mind that it is a remarkable work. The tonality is nebulous, but precisely as was said, one could hardly describe it as atonal. Fauré was a wonderfully imaginitive composer, and I think that his reputation has far excelled Thomas', despite the unique merits of the latter. Fauré's music is always distant, always difficult to grasp, but always interesting; "introverted" is precisely how I would also describe them.
> 
> I realize that the attribution might be subjective, but I always find the deeply personal works most appealing. The late Beethoven quartets, Haydn's half of a quartet in Op. 103, and Fauré's quartet strike me as the most profound. Likewise with Schubert's Piano Sonata in C Minor, Schumann's third string quartet.
> 
> One work that has also struck me as being profoundly personal is Schumann's Introduction & Allegro Appassionato in G, Op. 92. It brims with a very melancholy albeit elegant pathos, but with little ostentation. Its transcendent airiness, the careful partitioning of orchestral solos--it's an incredible work, and one that I can listen to repeatedly. [
> 
> 
> 
> ] An extraordinary recording of this work, and far better than this one on Youtube, is included on a CD album of the Cello Concerto performed by Jacqueline Du Pré; Daniel Barenboim: New Philharmonia Orchestra.


I was introduced to Saints Saens tone poem 'Danse Macabre' by my music teacher when I was 11; the Carnival of Animals followed, and somehow his music always remained as popular gaiety variety music. When I turned to listen to purely the string quartet genre at university, his were some of the first ones I started to plumb.

What a marvellous disappointment. 'Surtout sans émotion!' he would proclaim as his music was played. Purposefully, his writings excluded emotion for formalism, and unfortunate for him, but fortunate for me, I discovered Taneyev's string quartet cycle which offered greater mastery in contrapuntalism with less of the agony of wading through the CD programming I had to endure with Saints Saens. Perhaps his music was anachronistic, and would have been very advanced had it been written 100 years earlier. But still no more interesting 

Now the surprising thing I found on a Quatuor Prat album, which persuaded me to go for a chamber compilation...was a recording of Vincent D'Indy's string quartet no.II. Debussy respected D'Indy and Saints Saens couldn't stand the guy (as he couldn't most guys lol). Or rather, D'Indy couldn't stand _him_, however both did well to create a vast army of enemies amongst their little clans, with D'Indy's comfortable bourgeoise noblesse supporting him with the older traditions creating some rather interesting music with an austere Franckian slant. Even the Beethovenian themes recur in the slow movement marked Très Lent.....there is something profoundly moving in his string quartet no. II, written in the middle of his life; the lyrical twists and turns dissipate into a superficial stream by the time he reaches his string quartet no. III some 30 years later.

Perhaps both Fauré and D'Indy...like Carvaggio....derived more than can be accounted for by formalism, through their religious backgrounds, despite their human limitations. Funny enough though, my Quatuor Parrenin recording of the Fauré went to a girl who heard it for the first time and fell in love with it and just asked me outright to give her the CD. I did....and found that I couldn't live without the string quartet...which is how I ended up returning to it albeit over 10 years later, with two spanking great new modern recordings 

As for the Schumann quartets...I've yet to hear the Zehetmair Quartet account of it. This is the one I've been vying for some time, although never got around to it. The completist idea of recording all 3 of hs string quartets and releasing them together would have assured it for me, but to leave out no.2....where does that leave the listener trying to fathom the line of development. Years ago, I thought I'd like his wife's work (Clara Wieck) and got a Calliope disc of hers. It was some of the worse middle-class chamber music I've ever heard - I was so grateful for the person who took it off my hands. Nonetheless, one day....any musician who can remember and play the string quartet by memory moves into a different sphere of drawing from his own well of emotion to interpret the string quartet.

Re: what are the most profound string quartets....certainly Beethoven's late metaphysical quartets are in there; as are Shostakovich' emotionally wrenched cycle, and Bartoks' well known cycle of 6. I'm not sure what profundity means from a musicologist' perspective, however I find the Myaskovsky string quartet cycle is the most profound (but certainly not the most musically advanced technique wise) which probably throws a wide eyeball out there, given its generally joyful character throughout his writings. Bargielski's recent complete cycle is exception in this respect, and Ponnelle's very concise CD of released string quartets is just mindblowing.

But I really love the woolly sentimental fluff of Borodin string quartet no 2


----------



## Quartetfore

I own three recordings of the Schumann Quartets. The Fine Arts Quartets--nice but bland. The Eroica Quartet on "original instruments"--an outstanding performance. theZehetmair Quartet--As far as any recorded performance can be thought as great this is one that can be.


----------



## Vaneyes

Quartetfore said:


> I own three recordings of the Schumann Quartets. The Fine Arts Quartets--nice but bland. The Eroica Quartet on "original instruments"--an outstanding performance. theZehetmair Quartet--As far as any recorded performance can be thought as great this is one that can be.


Have you tried Auryn Qt.'s (Tacet)?


----------



## Quartetfore

No i never had the chance, but I di remember thay it got outstanding reviews


----------



## Quartetfore

As a follow up to the postings concerning the St. Saens Quartets, I played the first yesterday. The first movement is kind of dull, but the work picks up in the second and turns out quite well. No question that it is dated, but I think it is a " good" work of its kind.


----------



## Hausmusik

Quartetfore said:


> I own three recordings of the Schumann Quartets. The Fine Arts Quartets--nice but bland.


I own that too, and the Cherubini, plus I've heard the Takacs Schumann #3. I don't know that I agree that the FAQ are bland, any more than these other ensembles. I think it's the music. Only so much you can do with Schumann's quartets IMO.


----------



## Quartetfore

I want to correct myself on the post about the St. Saens #1. It was composed in 1898, so in a sense it was not dated but one of the last works of the French Romantic period.
I think that the Zehetmair recording brings out the passion and feeling in the music. Of course its all in the"ear". If I am not mistaken, the recording won GPhone best Chamber recording of the Year.


----------



## Head_case

I put on the Saint Saens string quartet No. I by the Viotti Quartet.

I lost consciousness by the 3rd movement, waking up when it perked up for the final 10 seconds. I must have idled on the computer and I got logged out.

All Saint Saen's fault 










The Zelenski string quartets are written in the romantic mode - with strong hints of Brahms and Moniuszko. Although probably dating to 1885, they still sound more modern and interesting than the Saint Saens. I just can't love this kind salon music.

Maybe over Christmas when the work colleagues are all playing Bing Crosby, I'll deliberately play the Saint Saens string quartets.


----------



## Quartetfore

Mentioned today in a review of his Piano Quintet on Music Web International.


----------



## jurianbai

I do well with the Saint Saens.... the Viotti String Quartet is what I listen to. I think the other works similar to Sain Saens (and as well less popular) is Max Bruch's cycle.


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> I put on the Saint Saens string quartet No. I by the Viotti Quartet.
> 
> I lost consciousness by the 3rd movement, waking up when it perked up for the final 10 seconds. I must have idled on the computer and I got logged out.
> 
> All Saint Saen's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zelenski string quartets are written in the romantic mode - with strong hints of Brahms and Moniuszko. Although probably dating to 1885, they still sound more modern and interesting than the Saint Saens. I just can't love this kind salon music.
> 
> Maybe over Christmas when the work colleagues are all playing Bing Crosby, I'll deliberately play the Saint Saens string quartets.


OT for a moment...
Head_Case, have you heard Zarebski Piano Quintet with Lugano 2011--Lida Chen, viola, Gautier Capucon, cello, Dora Schwarzberg, violin, Lucia Hall, violin, and Martha Argerich, piano?

The new Z release with Szymanowski Qt. on Hyperion sounds a wee soft. Is there a must-buy of the work, or is it optional? The OOP sickly-priced Wilanow Qt? OOP Witkowski? Lason Ensemble?


----------



## mtmailey

Awhile back i got 2 string quarets by ARENSKY on cd the quaret #2 was different because it had 1 violin 1 viola and 2 cellos which gave it a diffent sound than the standard .


----------



## Novelette

I adore Mendelssohn's Four Pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81.

A remarkable work; the Theme and Variations movement remains among my favorite movements in the entire String Quartet repertoire.






That recording by the Sharon Quartet is all right, but I infinitely prefer the Emerson Quartet recordings of the entire cycle of these fantastic works.


----------



## Head_case

Vaneyes said:


> The new Z release with Szymanowski Qt. on Hyperion sounds a wee soft. Is there a must-buy of the work, or is it optional? The OOP sickly-priced Wilanow Qt? OOP Witkowski? Lason Ensemble?


Hi there,

only heard the digital version of it (my computer set up isn't discriminating enough to discern sound quality) after reading some positive record reviews of it.

The problem with the reviewers is, that most of them won't have actually heard the classic Wilanow Quartet/Warsaw Piano Quintet version and make no reference to it; this is my reference version (even if the sound is more dry yet spaciously recorded). I bought it for about £9.99 when I was a student in the first month of its release (Olympia Records used to send monthly letter releases in the old days to their regular customers in the UK) thinking this was an insane amount of money for a composer I had never heard of. Coming to think of it, my complete collection of Olympia CDs are some of my all time favourites....it's the EMI/Phillips and Deutsche Gramaphone ones which I end up ditching.

Playing wise though, it's hard to imagine this performance being surpassed; the Zarebski recording by the Varsovia Quartet (on Pavane Records) is probably discontinued too sadly, and it too is sublime and better recorded than the Wilanow Quartet. These are my two favourite recordings of the Zarebski Quartet. I've been busy listening to the Silesian Quartet recordings (they are prolific!) with some collaborations with the Lason family and Alexsander Lason's student, Nowak, who has just released 3x4+8 on string quartet. The direction of his student is electrifying - I'm getting so absorbed into Polish contemporary string quartet music that I'm forgetting how alien and weird string quartet music can sound to my Justin Bieber loving friends across the world.

If neither of those two versions are available, I'd personally opt for the Lason Ensemble, partly due to familiarity with the players (they are family based, just as Argerlich's recording has her daughter Lydia involved). Family based participation might ring a little more of sentimentalism than professionalism, but it's hard to fault either performance. Perhaps it boils down to the couplings: a contemporary listener will enjoy the more contemporary couplings with the Bacewicz Quintet which is very neoclassical and the Lason Quintet, hot off the press. On the other hand, the Argerlich recordings only offer the Zelenski Quintet ...his romantic works in a 19th century Polish idiom are very charming - and indeed, you'll most likely love the charming Zelenski piano quartet too. It's hard to choose between these two offerings nonetheless...


----------



## Head_case

mtmailey said:


> Awhile back i got 2 string quarets by ARENSKY on cd the quaret #2 was different because it had 1 violin 1 viola and 2 cellos which gave it a diffent sound than the standard .


Is your version by the Lajtha Quartet?

I have several of their recordings on Hungaraton which are very well engineered. I wonder if this one is from the better end of the Marco Polo recordings? Some of their recordings, like the Moyzes Quartet recordings of the Grechaninov string quartets are a little lacklustre.

Arensky's piano trios really annoyed me (before I ditched the recording by the Beaux Arts Trio). I'm not sure I find his string quartets as appealing as his student, Reinhold Glière who wrote four string quartets. I guess he must've known what he was doing adding two cellos, given that he was composition prof in Moscow lol










You'll like the Taneyev string quintet too. This isn't my version though...mine is on Vanguard Classics by a Dutch group I've heard of and never seen again.


----------



## Quartetfore

The Nash did a very good Arensky Quartet.


----------



## Head_case

I see that Nash Ensemble is a favourite in many of the reviewers picks. 

Anyway - I liked the cover of the cactus in the Tucson Arizon Ensemble's CD cover. Nothing quite like listening to romantic music sprung from the emotional nurture of a desert lol


----------



## Sonata

Really liking Grieg's quartet in G Minor. It has top 5 contender status for me.


----------



## Head_case

I used to have that one by the Raphael Quartet with Jet Rolling. I have no idea where it has been for the past few years and ended up with a generic interpretation whose name I can't remember and didn't inspire me to listen to it very much. 

His thundering start to the string quartet is really quite cool


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> ....Playing wise though, it's hard to imagine this performance being surpassed; the Zarebski recording by the Varsovia Quartet (on Pavane Records) is probably discontinued too sadly, and it too is sublime and better recorded than the Wilanow Quartet. These are my two favourite recordings of the Zarebski Quartet. I've been busy listening to the Silesian Quartet recordings (they are prolific!) with some collaborations with the Lason family and Alexsander Lason's student, Nowak, who has just released 3x4+8 on string quartet. The direction of his student is electrifying - I'm getting so absorbed into Polish contemporary string quartet music that I'm forgetting how alien and weird string quartet music can sound to my Justin Bieber loving friends across the world.
> 
> If neither of those two versions are available, I'd personally opt for the Lason Ensemble, partly due to familiarity with the players (they are family based, just as Argerlich's recording has her daughter Lydia involved). Family based participation might ring a little more of sentimentalism than professionalism, but it's hard to fault either performance. Perhaps it boils down to the couplings: a contemporary listener will enjoy the more contemporary couplings with the Bacewicz Quintet which is very neoclassical and the Lason Quintet, hot off the press. On the other hand, the Argerlich recordings only offer the Zelenski Quintet ...his romantic works in a 19th century Polish idiom are very charming - and indeed, you'll most likely love the charming Zelenski piano quartet too. It's hard to choose between these two offerings nonetheless...


I sampled the Argerich (EMI/Lugano 2011), and Lason Ens. yesterday. I envision pulling the trigger on the Lason. I found it more urgent to my liking. The former is about six minutes longer and that's a large discrepancy, even with live concert allowances. Both are played and recorded well.

The marginally closer Lason works to their advantage, I feel. I detect more microphones for Argerich, which aids in instrument exchanges. Perhaps a little clearer recorded sound.

More bang for the buck on the Argerich boxset (3 CDs), but I just don't need all that other stuff, so I can get to that one tune.

The Lason's cw Bacewicz (I don't mind another) and Lason works. The Lason being far more progressive, and it was to my liking. Good album.

The OOPs can flip off. :tiphat:


----------



## Head_case

Haha - what a great choice!

I know since I have that Lason Ensemble recording bookmarked when I hit the jackpot and can afford to buy another CD (bought too many this year already and no longer have enough mini-discs to transfer them for portability, unless I wipe some minidiscs. How quaint my technology is ho hum). 

I don't recall the names of the engineers servicing the Lason Ensemble, but they share credits with the Silesian Quartet recordings, which are exemplary. This was not always the case: the early Silesian Quartet recordings were rather stuffy and almost choked when they recorded the Szymanowski/Lutoslawski CD. In the past few releases ...the Bargielski Quartets; the Dutch Quartets of GetSound; the Lason Quartets; their collaborations with Tulva (Sweden?) and either the horrible Wolpe cantata/string quartet is recorded in exemplary fashion. 

Would like to hear your views on the Bacewicz Quintet. My recording is one of those OOP ones which has never been updated for the past 15+ years


----------



## Vaneyes

Head_case said:


> Haha - what a great choice!
> 
> I know since I have that Lason Ensemble recording bookmarked when I hit the jackpot and can afford to buy another CD (bought too many this year already and no longer have enough mini-discs to transfer them for portability, unless I wipe some minidiscs. How quaint my technology is ho hum).
> 
> I don't recall the names of the engineers servicing the Lason Ensemble, but they share credits with the Silesian Quartet recordings, which are exemplary. This was not always the case: the early Silesian Quartet recordings were rather stuffy and almost choked when they recorded the Szymanowski/Lutoslawski CD. In the past few releases ...the Bargielski Quartets; the Dutch Quartets of GetSound; the Lason Quartets; their collaborations with Tulva (Sweden?) and either the horrible Wolpe cantata/string quartet is recorded in exemplary fashion.
> 
> Would like to hear your views on the Bacewicz Quintet. My recording is one of those OOP ones which has never been updated for the past 15+ years


Nothing to fear re the new Lason album's recorded sound. I listened to a couple more samplings. As you said....

Their Bacewicz 1 and my briefly-owned Zimerman et al's ('owska, 'ewska, 'ewski, 'owski) Bacewicz 1 are only a minute apart in TT. Interps are different. Lason is again marginally louder. Z's applies more finesse, particularly in Grave, which is 47 seconds longer. Until I hear all the Lason, it appears to be as outstanding as Z's. Of course I'm a newbie on the Polish block. So these Bacewicz 1s are all I've been exposed to for now.


----------



## Head_case

I tend not to like overpowering pianists in piano quintets. One of my favourite piano quintet groups (Domus) work very well with Hyperion's engineers for their superb sound. When a big name pianist waltzes in to join a string quartet, the balance problems can seem rather befuddling. I'd rather have less piano than too much in any case 

Bacewicz is perhaps, harder to get into, than her Polish contemporary, Alexsander Tansman:










His works are very lyrically neoclassical, rather than aggressively mechanistically neoclassical however does not have the stature of Bacewicz's no.IV & no. VII string quartets. He is more consistent and also wrote much chamber music and guitar concerto compositions.

Starting historically in the Polish block, this is probably one of the best Polish romantic piano quartet CDs ever released:








Of course it's out of print lol

Acte Prealable are doing a sterling job in rescuing these Polish gems:










Just been listening to this CD today. Very romantic and inoffensive (unlike everything else in my collection lol). Noskowski was Szymanowski's tutor btw.

The Zelenski piano quartet is ethereally beautiful. I used to think Dvorak's piano quartets were special; and Fauré's as well. Zelenski's belongs there too.

The Moniuszko string quartets are very well recorded by the Camerata Ensemble:










You cannot be harmed by any of these three CDs lol. They are all pleasing and very memorable without lapsing into the banality of salon music, nor risking any 20th century aggression 



Vaneyes said:


> Nothing to fear re the new Lason album's recorded sound. I listened to a couple more samplings. As you said....
> 
> Their Bacewicz 1 and my briefly-owned Zimerman et al's ('owska, 'ewska, 'ewski, 'owski) Bacewicz 1 are only a minute apart in TT. Interps are different. Lason is again marginally louder. Z's applies more finesse, particularly in Grave, which is 47 seconds longer. Until I hear all the Lason, it appears to be as outstanding as Z's. Of course I'm a newbie on the Polish block. So these Bacewicz 1s are all I've been exposed to for now.


----------



## Vaneyes

Agree re sensible piano.

Head_Case, I'm taking on a new CM life with your Polish comments (and Contemporary Qts. in general). I thank you, and wish you and yours the happiest of Xmases and New Years.

Has Domus done anything Contemporary? Love their Faure Piano Quintets, which I thought were more successful than their Faure Piano Quartets. Both "Award Winners", whatever that means. Their Brahms was drudgery, I thought.

Zelenski, I've got my eyes on.


----------



## Head_case

Hey - Have a blessed Christmas too! :cheers:

Unfortunately due to the dates Christmas falls on, I'll be working around the Christmas dates. I think I'll be surfing the net and skyping to keep in touch with everyone whilst I'm at work/prison. 

When you come across a contemporary humdinger which I've been lauding, I'll scarper lol. 

Unfortunately Susan Tomes/Marwood of the Domus Ensemble tend to have very conservative repertoire - mostly Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann, Dvorak, Francaix and of course Fauré. The most exotic they have got is releasing some Berwald stuff.


----------



## Quartetfore

HeadCase, I agree with you about the recording of Piano Quintets To often they sound like mini Piano Concertos. Its a balance problem I think.


----------



## Quartetfore

I am waiting as the new year heads our way for a up to date recording for some of Blochs Quartets. While I think that the Sun has set on his Chamber Music, I hope that there is a Quartet out there willing to take up his cause.


----------



## Novelette

Let's not forget Tchaikovsky's Three String Quartets.

Although, personally, I prefer his String Sextet in D "Souvenir de Florence": amazing work, it begins so dramatically. Excellent recording of all of these by the Ying Quartet.


----------



## Head_case

...not forgotten....!

In fact...it was Quartetfores who flagged up the achingly beautiful Tchaikovsky string quartet no.I not so long ago....

In typical fashion, I flagged up that the Tchaikovsky string quartets were just aching lol


----------



## Head_case

Oh no...how can we neglect this thread?! I've been busy waffling on other non-Chamber Music sub-fora and distracted....

Now listening to Salzedo's string quartet no.VII










The cover is by Harry Stevens, 1963. If it didn't put you off, it put me off. Held in the collection of the London Transport Museum.

I can't fathom why the art director might put such a perplexing piece on the album cover; sadly most of Dutton Laboratories Records which makes these great British releases, appear to be fighting Naxos for the stakes of the ugliest album covers.

Salzedo comes from a background of Ladinos' speaking Shepardic Jews who were expelled from Spain in 1492. This quartet, written in 1969 and dedicated to his father years after his death, has taken me ages to unravel. His father dissed his music in public and recanted his Jewish faith publically, although still continued the ritual of practicing. Salzedo writes that he sought to express the conflict which his father had, between his declared atheism, and his innate Judaism in the tensions of this string quartet.

It leaves a rather disturbing chill, unravelling tensions with the listener, even if it eschews angularity and acerbic pizzicati fireworks and special FX string quartet writing of the last 40 years. Such a contrast to his evocative night calls of his string quartet no. II which starts with a pleasant allegro with marked melancoly before it weaves into a near baroque allegretto.

Although he wrote at least 10 string quartets, sadly this cycle was never completed. This is the only treasure island disc of his string quartets I've found.


----------



## jurianbai

and I busy seeking a new job for my life!!

Anyone got into Utrech String Quartet? They release some modern composers' string quartet that likely like-d by many common guys.

Lex Van Delden: Complete String Quartets












http://amzn.to/V63n6c

Robert de Roos: String Quartets: V (1951) / II (1945) / VII (1971) / III (1944-45)









Bernard van Dieren / Henriette Bosmans / Alexander Mossolov: String Quartets


----------



## Head_case

> and I busy seeking a new job for my life!!
> 
> Anyone got into Utrech String Quartet? They release some modern composers' string quartet that likely like-d by many common guys.


You're changing jobs.....new year's resolution? 

I like my job, but not as much as my free time :lol:

The Utrecht Quartet - got their Grechaninov String Quartets (finally) and their version of the Glazunov Quartets. The gothic van Delden CD cover appealed to me, but haven't got it yet. I thought he was probably an older composer (i.e. baroque or something.....will have to investigate  )


----------



## Novelette

I hate to be so repetitious, but Cherubini's Quartets are amazing.

Also, Mendelssohn's.


----------



## KenOC

Nice thing about string quartets. No matter who writes them, you can be sure they're putting forth their best and most personal efforts.


----------



## Head_case

Does this belong here?

The Section Quartet plays Fuzzbox:






Been listening to these guys for years. They do some class pop collaborations and a great cover of Paranoid Android


----------



## Head_case

Here's Paranoid Android live - electric string quartet:


----------



## Hausmusik

mtmailey said:


> Awhile back i got 2 string quarets by ARENSKY on cd the quaret #2 was different because it had 1 violin 1 viola and 2 cellos which gave it a diffent sound than the standard .


Interesting. Are there any other notable quartets written for Vn, Va and two Cellos? I am a sucker for unorthodox chamber music combinations.


----------



## Quartetfore

Hausmusik said:


> Interesting. Are there any other notable quartets written for Vn, Va and two Cellos? I am a sucker for unorthodox chamber music combinations.


Arensky, I think it his op#35. Its a very romantic and very Russian work. The Nash has a very good recording.


----------



## jurianbai

String Quartet recomendations to follow up the thread after month of absence.

John McEwen - nineteen string quartets cycle, three disc been recorded and they are very nice works with Scottish folk melody, remind me of Guy Ropartz in French. For their both little known in the repertoire. Chilingirian String Quartet, favorite is the no.6 'Biscay' in A, no.7 'Threnody' in Eb. Anyone else actually listen to this? I know member Head_case does...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









link http://amzn.to/UVmh1J

Joachim Raff, strange that I always thought he is Scandinavian, but he was German-Swisso. The booklet told a great story of him during his reign era, but now neglected. Love the string quartet no.7 in D op.192, very intense work in six movements.









http://amzn.to/XfQ4Cq

then a new disc, John Adams string quartet by Attacca quartet. waiting for this one, knowning Attacca mostly because the movie A LAte Quartet. I have listen John Adams violin concerto and developed a tiny like to his style. And also mainly because of the CD title 'fellow traveler' and CD cover, lol. If you want a high resolution in Naxos web > http://naxosusa.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Adams-Cd-Cover.jpg . and if any pre-listening talk on this John Adams.....









amazon http://amzn.to/Y4tCb0


----------



## Head_case

THe Attacca Quartet playing Adams' quartets really do look quite like the Addams Family. All they need is Chester 

(What a nasty piece of photoshop album cover  )

But John McEwen...yes...when are they going to complete the cycle?!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Frankly, I just bought it for the album cover :lol:


----------



## KenOC

Head_case said:


> Frankly, I just bought it for the album cover :lol:


Silicone. Trust me on that.


----------



## Head_case

Stop that you! :lol:

Can't fool me.....besides I know because the model isn't American - she's English  

These are ones of epic proportions - by the same masters as Frederick Leighton and Waterhouse - the pre-raphaelite masters before synthetics became fashionable. Even the models didn't have nylon stockings until the war period.


----------



## KenOC

Head_case said:


> These are ones of epic proportions...


Yeah, I thought so too.


----------



## Head_case

The masterpieces! 



Not the mistresses! :lol:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Anybody have thoughts on these recordings and or the composer in general? He wrote five SQ and one string quintet. *Felix Weingartner* (1863-1942)


----------



## KenOC

Interesting. I think Weigartner was more famous as a conductor than as a composer. He followed Mahler and conducted the Vienna Philharmonic until 1927. He conducted the premier of Bizet's Symphony in C Major and has lots of recordings.


----------



## Head_case

Harpsiconc -

You're trying to convince us with ...:










over:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Us superficial string quartet listeners call this a no-brainer :lol:


----------



## ptr

jurianbai said:


> Laura Valborg Aulin (1860-1928), composed two string quartets, the piece up on youtube and that's what I get my information only. *His *brother Tor Aulin is one of my favorite blackhorse, at least listen to two of Tor's Violin Concerto and really love that. I am not sure if Tor Aulin composed any string quartet.


(My Highlight)​
Just reading up on this thread, just a short comment; Valborg Aulin was actually a woman! Both of her Quartets was/is available in a 2CD box from Musica Suecia with music by female composer of the late 19th century.










Her brother Tor, a gifted violinist did not write a quartet, but he had his own, premièred all (IRC) of Willhelm Stenhammar's Quartets, if You have seen the set with Stenhammar's 6 quartets on caprice records, the quartet pictured on the front is Aulinska Kvartetten (Aulin wrote a quite nice late romantic Violin Concerto).

There are a few other Swedish Quartets that I have not seen mentioned in this thread, that are of (minor?) merit, the two the Gösta Nystroem wrote, the four remaining that Dag Wiren wrote, the five of Lars-Erik Larsson, all quite consonant late romantics (I think someone mentioned John Fernström who more or less belonged to this group). Hilding Rosenberg wrote 12 in a slightly more modern late romantic style. The best (IMHO) post Willhelm Stenhammar Quartets was written in the late fifties by Åke Hermanson (Lyrisk metamorfos Op 2) in a Webernesque style, but much much, much coarser, I just adore this piece.. (All these are available on CD, sans Nystroem I Think)

Otherwise I think whatever I wanted to say about string quartets have already more or less been said... I love the form, but not all versions of it... I can't BTW belive that I seem to be the only one that adore Vagn Holmboes and M. Weinberg's quartets... 

/ptr


----------



## jurianbai

@ ptr , thanks for that info... that recording of Laura V Aulin must be the source for the youtube video. I think am very sure aware of *her* .....lol. Yes I agree Stenhammer cycle is one underrated pieces.


----------



## jurianbai

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Anybody have thoughts on these recordings and or the composer in general? He wrote five SQ and one string quintet. *Felix Weingartner* (1863-1942)
> .......


Sounds like a late Romantic Vienna need to dig up. Five SQ and I think I never come across the name previously. Thanks HC....

and don't forget for this month in Classical era repertoire we got new *Pietro Nardini *(April 12, 1722 - May 7, 1793) recording of his string quartets.









http://amzn.to/12ZFAtY

not a case for head_case ... lol, John Adams' will do


----------



## Head_case

That is a rather wacky blue album cover though!

I'm not completely averse to romantic music - in fact, the late romantic, and especially the non-German//Teutonic/Austrian late romantic string quartets are some of my favourites.

Of the German ones, this one is my current recommendation:










Pierre-Dominique Ponnelle is a German citizen, maybe French name from the Alsace border confusion between French/German.... living and working with an orchestra in the ex-Soviet Urals. His music is a breathtaking Thor hammer wield of contemporary and ethnic influences from the Caucasus and Urals. Very individual voice and striking emotional language of composition. I enjoy his compositions much more than Krenek who is another contemporary German favourite.

The Gemeaux Quartet are electric! I can't wait to hear more of their releases. Seeing them play this daring music live would send me into a lowly melt down of awe.


----------



## jurianbai

Pierre-Dominique Ponnelle, that's also never heard of, shall take a look on that. The German late Romantic I experienced not very feel at home rather to their 'early' Romantic era. For example Max Reger's cycle is still outside the comfort zone.


----------



## Mahlerian

jurianbai said:


> Pierre-Dominique Ponnelle, that's also never heard of, shall take a look on that. The German late Romantic I experienced not very feel at home rather to their 'early' Romantic era. For example Max Reger's cycle is still outside the comfort zone.


I'm not a Reger fan either, and I love late Romanticism in Mahler, early Schoenberg, (some) Strauss, and Schmidt's 4th. It's not just you.


----------



## ptr

Tomorrow I think I'll start nudging my self through Peter Maxwell Davies 10 Naxos Quartets.






































Any takers here? I've had them on hold in a pile forever, all waiting for my ears... I quite liked some of the old Collins Classics releases of Maxas orchestral music in the early 90's (Now rereleases ny Naxos I think..)

/ptr


----------



## jurianbai

@ptr, yes, you should listen to the 'Naxos' cycle if you like modern and minimalist, something represent the 2000s decade music. Personally I am not listen to much, mild dissonance that all I remember ... :lol: - Btw, there is also string quartet prior to the Naxos cycle, the Little Quartet no.1 and no.2 , recorded by Reinhold quartet and Kreutzer quartet.



Mahlerian said:


> I'm not a Reger fan either, and I love late Romanticism in Mahler, early Schoenberg, (some) Strauss, and Schmidt's 4th. It's not just you.


Have you listen to Richard Strauss only string quartet in A major, late Romantic.


----------



## Mahlerian

jurianbai said:


> Have you listen to Richard Strauss only string quartet in A major, late Romantic.


I haven't. Should I?


----------



## violadude

ptr said:


> Tomorrow I think I'll start nudging my self through Peter Maxwell Davies 10 Naxos Quartets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any takers here? I've had them on hold in a pile forever, all waiting for my ears... I quite liked some of the old Collins Classics releases of Maxas orchestral music in the early 90's (Now rereleases ny Naxos I think..)
> 
> /ptr


Those are great!


----------



## jurianbai

Mahlerian said:


> I haven't. Should I?


If you wish to join that intimate gathering below the opera hall..., couple with Verdi's string quartet in Em.


----------



## ptr

jurianbai said:


> @ptr, yes, you should listen to the 'Naxos' cycle if you like modern and minimalist, something represent the 2000s decade music. Personally I am not listen to much, mild dissonance that all I remember ... :lol: - Btw, there is also string quartet prior to the Naxos cycle, the Little Quartet no.1 and no.2 , recorded by Reinhold quartet and Kreutzer quartet.


I've only listened to the two first quartets so far and found these quite rewarding and worth while, the dissonance is very mild indeed ... will not the be the last time I listen to these.
Will have to look for the earlier quartets, do you know what label releaed them?

/ptr


----------



## Head_case

I feel like a picky spoilsport sometimes, particularly when it comes to the Maggini Quartet.

It's not that they're a bad quartet (is there such a thing, for string quartets? sure there are for saxophone quartets..). it's not that they're a great quartet. They're at least a competent quartet and they bring us a lot of great British repertoire which otherwise has not been recorded.

For me, the Maxwell Davies works fall behind the Robert Simpson string quartet cycle in terms of listening interest. Not that Simpson's works are profound or easy to enter at first grasp. I'm still grasping, and I'm sure these string quartet cycle composers who wrote 10+ string quartets are more likely to share some aspirations in common with Shostakovich, rather than say, Milhaud's numerous string quartets, which are still a plague to decipher.

Anyway, enough of that. Enjoy Arnell's string quartet no. III:






This is music I'm really enjoying. Dutton Vocalion are a superb little recording outfit! The Tippett Quartet have an emotional intensity which makes me wonder.....why are they in the shadows of quartets like the Maggini Quartet, who play fine, but not as daring or exciting as this?


----------



## jurianbai

That's ,Arnell, was nice to me too. Which remind me of Rutland Boughton that I like.









btw @ptr, A Little quartet by Peter Maxwell Davies, by Kruetzer SQ and Reinhold SQ.









on Amazon









link


----------



## Laura

Debussy <3


----------



## Head_case

Myaskovsky > 13


----------



## JCarmel

Can't read thru the previous 46 pages here...but I'm sure they'll have been mentioned before?!
Mendelssohn's, Mozart's and Haydn's.


----------



## ptr

Rautavaara ˅ 2


----------



## Head_case

Latest round up:

Eastern Division:

Shebalin 9 Mahler 0
Glazunov 7 Wagner 0
Weinberg 17 Meyerbeer 0
Levitin 12 Strauss 1 :lol:


----------



## worov

Definitely the Villa-Lobos set.


----------



## vertigo

I'm not a big string quartet person, but I've been listening to Grieg's lately and think it's amazing.


----------



## Feathers

Currently, I'm pretty hooked on Mendelssohn's chamber music, especially String Quartet No. 6!


----------



## userfume

Debussy ddd


----------



## jurianbai

Debussy
Myaskovsky
Rautaavaaraa ... aha
Mendelssohn
Mozart
Grieg
Villa Lobos
Haydn

everyone's favorite listenin. But I bet nobody come across the late Austrian Wilhem Kienzl. although living around 1857 - 3 October 1941, his string quartet still very traditional. Three late Austrian, listenable, string quartets to get.


----------



## ptr

One set of Swedish string quartets I forgot about previously are the 6 written by *Jan Carlstedt*, a bit in the Shostakovian/Bartokian school..















Nothing revolutionary, but well crafted!

/ptr
/ptr


----------



## Head_case

Are the Carlstedt works recommended to nut_cases like us? 

I tend to be cautious about Scandinavian string quartets. After Berwald, Holmboe, Rautvaara, Aho, I realise that maybe Grieg is actually very very appealing. 

Jurianbai - that Kienzl CD is dissed really badly by several prominent reviews. They didn't quite argue that his works should have been completely forgotten.

I'm listening to ... not a lot at the moment. One of the horrible weeks where I've been separated from my portable minidisc player


----------



## ptr

Head_case said:


> Are the Carlstedt works recommended to nut_cases like us?
> 
> I tend to be cautious about Scandinavian string quartets. After Berwald, Holmboe, Rautvaara, Aho, I realise that maybe Grieg is actually very very appealing.


Well, is hard to know, if you can try giving them a test listen on the internet, a bit concervative Shostakovich/Bartok as I think I wrote!



> I'm listening to ... not a lot at the moment. One of the horrible weeks where I've been separated from my portable minidisc player


You still use a minidisc? --- That's ancient technology... bout time' to upgrade?

/ptr


----------



## Head_case

Hmm.... I enjoy both Shostakovich and Bartok (however Shostakovich's string quartet concerts are usually sold out which explains why I have a few recording ensembles performing this great cycle. 

I'll look out for Carlstedt when my internet connection improves :cheers:

Yup - I still use a mini-disc. It might be ancient technology...but it's still unsurpassed. I have a crappy 80GB iPod which makes music sound like compressed mush even with Apple Lossless format. FLAC is supposed to be better, but the cost of a Hifiman is prohibitive - I like my minidisc for recording my own flute playing and listening to improve my own flute sonata recording cycles


----------



## jurianbai

Head_case said:


> .
> ......
> Jurianbai - that Kienzl CD is dissed really badly by several prominent reviews. They didn't quite argue that his works should have been completely forgotten.
> 
> I'm listening to ... not a lot at the moment. One of the horrible weeks where I've been separated from my portable minidisc player


I can see that coming. THe quartet not having something strong.

Scandinavian string quartet, may I remind to Carl Nielsen's as well!


----------



## jurianbai

Here, another opera composer with hidden chamber music obsession. The piano quintet also good.

Engelbert Humperdinck / Diogenese String Quartet








http://amzn.to/YZGiDD / Amazon


----------



## Head_case

You're great at digging out this era of romantic chamber quartets. I do pay attention to them, just in case I might get my head around it one day :cheers:

I haven't listened to much music today. Too busy moving! Will be great to de-stress by the vinyl record LP player this weekend


----------



## jurianbai

I was busy in this earlier 2013, need to find new job... and technically still unemployed 

I thought you, Head_case, were harmlessly in the island listening to some sort of chamber (through a minidisc). :lol:

Share to us your weekend listening then.


----------



## mahpro

I love Verdi's(only) String quartet!


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> I was busy in this earlier 2013, need to find new job... and technically still unemployed
> 
> I thought you, Head_case, were harmlessly in the island listening to some sort of chamber (through a minidisc). :lol:
> 
> Share to us your weekend listening then.


oh no...good luck with the job hunt...! A few acquaintances of mine were out there over January. they loved the pubs there 

in the city...and it.s snowing. But I.m enjoying an earl grey tea with a roasted vegetable and brie ciabatta 

trying to catch up with my downloads on the cafe internet ...and review some musicians music i promised to listen months ago but haven.t figured out how to unzip!

So far today has started with listening to the complete string quartets of Robert Simpson.

its a long day :lol:


----------



## Quartetfore

Jurianbai, good luck on your search.
QF


----------



## ptr

jurianbai said:


> I was busy in this earlier 2013, need to find new job... and technically still unemployed


Hang in there, patience is You best friend unless You are starving!



Head_case said:


> So far today has started with listening to the complete string quartets of Robert Simpson


I've started so many time on Simpson's Quartets, only finding my distracted with something else, I really must sit down properly and give them a thorough listen through!

For myself I decided to award myself a little quartet race tomorrow, a British "A to W" one, pulled the following six disc's from the shelf:

*William Alwyn* - String Quartets Nos. 1-3; Novelette; Maggini Quartet @ Naxos
*Malcolm Arnold* - String Quartets; The Ceruti Ensemble of London @ Guild
*Frank Bridge* - String Quartets + Piano Trio; Allegri Quartet // Tunnell Trio @ Lyrita
*John Ireland* - String Quartets; The Holywell Ensemble @ ASV
*Michael Nyman* - String Quartets; Lyric Quartet, Simon Haram & the Michael Nyman Band @ Black Box
*William Walton* - String Quartets; Doric Qt @ Chandos

Hoping for a Quartetty Sunday!

/ptr


----------



## moody

jurianbai said:


> Here, another opera composer with hidden chamber music obsession. The piano quintet also good.
> 
> Engelbert Humperdinck / Diogenese String Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://amzn.to/YZGiDD / Amazon


The bird's rather nice as well.


----------



## jurianbai

ptr said:


> .............
> For myself I decided to award myself a little quartet race tomorrow, a British "A to W" one, pulled the following six disc's from the shelf:
> 
> *William Alwyn* - String Quartets Nos. 1-3; Novelette; Maggini Quartet @ Naxos
> *Malcolm Arnold* - String Quartets; The Ceruti Ensemble of London @ Guild
> *Frank Bridge* - String Quartets + Piano Trio; Allegri Quartet // Tunnell Trio @ Lyrita
> *John Ireland* - String Quartets; The Holywell Ensemble @ ASV
> *Michael Nyman* - String Quartets; Lyric Quartet, Simon Haram & the Michael Nyman Band @ Black Box
> *William Walton* - String Quartets; Doric Qt @ Chandos
> 
> ......
> 
> /ptr


good ones, only John Ireland I haven't heard as I remember. How about names John *McEwen*, Rutland *Boughton* and Edmund *Rubbra*.

thanks guys,... yes I need to search an official job. Luckily, over years, I always blessed with 'side projects' which actually can hold the kitchen steamy (....chinese pun here).. :tiphat: my area is in design, anykind of designs :lol:


----------



## Head_case

ptr said:


> I've started so many time on Simpson's Quartets, only finding my distracted with something else, I really must sit down properly and give them a thorough listen through!
> 
> For myself I decided to award myself a little quartet race tomorrow, a British "A to W" one, pulled the following six disc's from the shelf:
> 
> *William Alwyn* - String Quartets Nos. 1-3; Novelette; Maggini Quartet @ Naxos
> *Malcolm Arnold* - String Quartets; The Ceruti Ensemble of London @ Guild
> *Frank Bridge* - String Quartets + Piano Trio; Allegri Quartet // Tunnell Trio @ Lyrita
> *John Ireland* - String Quartets; The Holywell Ensemble @ ASV
> *Michael Nyman* - String Quartets; Lyric Quartet, Simon Haram & the Michael Nyman Band @ Black Box
> *William Walton* - String Quartets; Doric Qt @ Chandos
> 
> Hoping for a Quartetty Sunday!
> 
> /ptr


Interesting British selection.

Here's mine today:

*York Bowen: Archaeus String Quartet* (my favourite 'dated' post-romantic British English chamber composer)

*Leonard Salzedo: Archaeus String Quartet *(former Spanish expat - his music is much more emotionally hot-blooded than the reserved Englishmen)

*Stephen Dodgson: The Tippett Quartet* (loving it!)

*Walter Wurzburger: The Alwyn String Quartet *(fascinating writing some neo-serialist stuff too)

*Daniel Jones: The Delmé Quartet *(anyone got these classic LPs? Just gorgeous 

*John Pickard: The Sorrel Quartet *(Hmmm...never really got into this ensemble)

*Frank Bridge: The Gabrieli Quartet & Stanford String Quartet* (impeccable playing by the Stanford ...)

*William Alywn: The Gabrieli Quartet *(the Maggini Quartet readings are okay; these are the classic LP ones)

*Charles Stanford: The Vanbrugh String Quartet* (lovely dated British music)

*Richard Arnell: Locrian Ensemble* (very interesting!)
*John McCabe: The Vanbrugh String Quartet *

*Edmund Rubbra: The Dante Quartet* (not my favourites, but well written, if not slightly intellectually cold in flavour)*

Elizabeth Maconchy: Hanson, Bingham, Mistry Quartets *(but I still don't get her)

Didn't leave any time to listen to EJ Moeran today :/


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> good ones, only John Ireland I haven't heard as I remember. How about names John *McEwen*, Rutland *Boughton* and Edmund *Rubbra*.
> 
> thanks guys,... yes I need to search an official job. Luckily, over years, I always blessed with 'side projects' which actually can hold the kitchen steamy (....chinese pun here).. :tiphat: my area is in design, anykind of designs :lol:


I need to improve my culinery skills. Oven didn't work today, so I poached some okra and it tasted like mush :/

Design work can be interesting; a few of my acquaintances are architects who 'design' with archictectural process in mind, but don't have any buildings to show for it :lol:


----------



## Feathers

Currently enjoying Faure's string quartet (his last work). For me it sounds perhaps not as naive as some of his other works, but as usual from Faure, it sounds extremely pure and genuine.


----------



## Quartetfore

I have a Stanford Quartet and a Piano trio, not great but nice to hear once in a while.


----------



## BartokBela

Classical era: Ludwig van Beethoven's late quartets. Mozart's "Dissonant" Quartet (No. 19)
Romantic era: Schubert and Dvoraks "American" quartet.
Modern era: Bartok, but Schoenberg and Shostakovich following closely.


----------



## ptr

Head_case said:


> Interesting British selection.
> 
> *Walter Wurzburger: The Alwyn String Quartet *(fascinating writing some neo-serialist stuff too)


Unknown name for me! Will have to investigate.. Impressive listening list BTW!

Didn't meet my plans of six British to day as life interfered, but I hope there will be a day quartets tomorrow as well!

/ptr


----------



## Cheyenne

I'm especially fond of Schubert and Bartók, as well as some of the late Beethoven. Mozart has yet to really capture me, and I'm not too familiar with Haydn. The Debussy one has been very effective on the first few listens so far, but especially the latter half.

String Quartets from the 20th century have had decidedly less impact on me than other works from the same era, any recommendations there? Ligeti no. 2 was pleasing, but not for listening to often; Schnittke has had surprisingly little impact, and Schoenberg was met with a similar indifference, and again with Dutilleux. The one exception is Webern's string quartet, which I like a lot; it's common for me to prefer Webern over Schoenberg and Berg.


----------



## Head_case

> Unknown name for me! Will have to investigate.. Impressive listening list BTW!
> 
> Didn't meet my plans of six British to day as life interfered, but I hope there will be a day quartets tomorrow as well!
> 
> /ptr


Thanks - but I owe it to the collective input of this forum for expanding my British string quartet collection. When I started on this forum, I barely listened to any British string composers except the usual (EJ Moeran,Boring Britten and Tippett the Terrible).

Like other expats (Matyas Seiber comes to mind), the UK has a fantastic history for welcoming refugees of the arts and literature. Salzedo is really interesting and I find that I return to his music much more.

Maybe like Jurianbai, I find that British music has a particular zenith - for me that seems to peak around John Foulds; York Bowen, although the newer discoveries on the Dutton Laboratories are exceedingly welcome. I'm up for listening to contemporary string quartet literature, much more than I am for romantic literature, however the British guys, like York Bowen, who were still writing English romanesque romanticism in the 20th century, somewhat anachronistically, add a touching portfolio of elegance to British music which I would otherwise not care for.

As for those long in the tooth string quartet cycles - Robert Simpson & John McEwen in particular. I've not completed my collection of the whole string quartet cycle of either, somehow expiring before I got to the last volume. I'm tempted it leave it this way, rather than head for OCD completist-ness. Both are excellent string quartet writers.

So why aren't they moving me?


----------



## Avey

Just saw the quartet Brooklyn Rider perform Bartok's Q. No. 2. It was excellent. Under-appreciated work.


----------



## tdc

Cheyenne said:


> I'm especially fond of Schubert and Bartók, as well as some of the late Beethoven. Mozart has yet to really capture me, and I'm not too familiar with Haydn. The Debussy one has been very effective on the first few listens so far, but especially the latter half.
> 
> String Quartets from the 20th century have had decidedly less impact on me than other works from the same era, any recommendations there? Ligeti no. 2 was pleasing, but not for listening to often; Schnittke has had surprisingly little impact, and Schoenberg was met with a similar indifference, and again with Dutilleux. The one exception is Webern's string quartet, which I like a lot; it's common for me to prefer Webern over Schoenberg and Berg.


Try Ravel's String Quartet which along with all of Bartok's is my favorite, though I'd be quite surprised if you haven't already heard it.


----------



## Selby

I would like to encourage everyone to give Gabriel Fauré's offering to the genre a chance. His String Quartet in E minor, Op 121, was his very last work. According to Wikipedia he completed in 1924 shortly before his death at the age of 79.

I hate to quote Wikipedia, but I am going to. I struggle articulating my feelings when it comes to music.

"The work has been described as an intimate meditation on the last things, and 'an extraordinary work by any standards, ethereal and other-worldly with themes that seem constantly to be drawn skywards.'

I find this quartet to be short, playful and profound. I think it does not get a lot of attention because of it's short length and the fact that it was his only string quartet. Although Fauré did write two piano quartets and two piano quintets that seem to be getting increasingly more attention, his string quartet often flies under the radar.

I really can't speak highly enough about it. The melody in the final movement is contagious. Within his catalog I would rank this work alongside his Requiem, Op. 48 and his Nocturnes.

Lately I have been listening to the recent Quatuor Ebène offering that also features the Debussy and Ravel works:
http://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Debussy-Faur%C3%A9-String-Quartets/dp/B001BWQWKS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365700215&sr=8-1&keywords=faure+string+quartet

Quatuor Ysaÿe also offer a worthy interpretation:
http://www.amazon.com/Magnard-Faure-Quartets-Ysaye-Quartet/dp/B005HKNGQ8/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1365700509&sr=1-1&keywords=faure+string+quartet+ysaye


----------



## Head_case

My thoughts too ... at times. Although at other times, this ethereally evocative dream like expansion of the most serene atmosphere I hear in Fauré' music bores the tears out of me and makes me want to listen to heavy metal 

It's a lovely review still Mitchell - I love the Danté Quartet's rendition of this masterly crafted gem. I was unfortunate enough to hear the overrated Ebène Quatuor really mess up Bartok's string quartet no. IV. Their rendition of Fauré alongside their epic Debussy/Ravel coupling is very fine, however listen carefully and you'll hear their instruments grunting, shuffling, and wacking that cello bow making too much unnecessary noise. Just not epic enough to displace the Vlach Quartet readings nor the Quartetto Italiano for me.

Recently I've been listening to the more agitated moods in contemporary string quartets. The Cassatt Quartet's readings of Ezra Laderman's string quartets no.VI-VIII reach this sublime intensity that is edging me off the chair (well, recliner). This is stunning music written as a trilogy with glissando and tremelo attacks driving the listener into a haunting dream state of ecstasy.


----------



## mmsbls

tdc said:


> Try Ravel's String Quartet which along with all of Bartok's is my favorite, though I'd be quite surprised if you haven't already heard it.


The Tokyo Quartet is performing at my daughter's university today and will be playing the Ravel as well as Bartok No. 5. They'll also play a late Haydn quartet from Op 77. The Ravel is wonderful, but so far I've struggled with Bartok's 4 and 5. Maybe tonight will be different.


----------



## Head_case

Their farewell concert? 

I haven't heard a bad interpretation of the Ravel played live all year. My favourite this year is either the Endellion Quartet (British) or the Parisian Modigliani Quartet. The Endellion were more incisively rhythmic, and the Modigliani were very pastoral and lyrical, more timid than the Endellion Quartet who were assured and breathtaking in the scherzo.

The Bartok no. IV and V are really thrilling in the heart of a concert; the swathes of textures and sonic landscape are very different from the sedate Haydn and the pleasing Ravel quartet. I'm probably the opposite of most concertgoers - I skip the Haydn performances and pop in during the intermission and prepare for the main course - the Bartok or contemporary quartets


----------



## Alypius

The string quartet may be my favorite genre of classical music. I enjoy quartets from the very earliest days (Haydn, Mozart) to 20th century (Debussy, Ravel, Bartok, Prokofiev, Janacek, Shostakovich) to contemporary (Ligeti, Rochberg, Rautavaara, Higdon). There is something simply magical about the genre. Its intimacy and its egalitarian character open up a seemingly endless range of sound and feeling and intellectual scope. I have been slowly trying to read through the 50 pages of this thread and absorb the discussions and recommendations and have taken notes on various suggestions.

Here are a couple of recommendations. First, in terms of reading: I saw that someone earlier recommended the excellent _Cambridge Companion to the String Quartet_, ed. Robin Stowell (2003). On the beginnings of the genre, I especially profited from the study by Floyd Grave and Margaret Grave, _The String Quartets of Joseph Haydn_ (New York: Oxford University Press, 2006). On the 20th century to the present, I learned much from the recent two-volume essay collection edited by Evan Jones, _Intimate Voices: The Twentieth-Century String Quartet_, Vol. 1: _Debussy to Villa-Lobos_, Eastman Studies in Music, vol. 70 (University of Rochester Press, 2009); and Vol. 2: _Shostakovich to the Avant Garde_, Eastman Studies in Music, vol. 71 (University of Rochester Press, 2009).










Second, in terms of recent releases: I also saw that someone back in 2011 recommended the first volume of the Pacifica Quartet's Shostakovich cycle. Well, the third volume with quartets #9-12 was released last month and, like the two previous volumes, is excellent.










At this juncture, I'm probably looking to explore lesser known quartets from any era, but especially the 20th century to contemporary. Of lesser knowns that I've recently discovered and enjoyed are those of Martinu and Szymanowski. This thread has alerted me to some that I have neglected to explore, namely, the vast 17 quartet cycle of Villa Lobos. Earlier in the thread someone posted a YouTube videos with a couple of little known gems, namely: Godfred Devresse, _String Quartet in F major_ (1925) and Prosper van Eechaute, _String Quartet #1 à la memoire de Maurice Ravel_ (1933). Any other suggestions along those lines?


----------



## Head_case

Hi and welcome! 

The string quartet is my favourite classical form too. The possibilities with this amazing tonal string quartet dimensions are limitless. 

That was possibility Jurianbai who recommended the Pacifica Quartet's traversal of the Shostakovich string quartets, bringing a rather unusual marketing strategy to the Shostakovich string quartet cycle, adding in lesser played Soviet gems (the Myaskovsky being an example). 

I've failed to appreciate the Villas-Lobos cycle as much as Ginastera (excellent!) or other larger string quartet cycles (like Krzystof Meyer, David Diamond, John McEwen, Ezra Laderman, Laszlo Lajtha, or even Weinberg). Top of the listening pile for string quartet cycles - the lyrically sweet and Soviet string quartets of Myaskovsky, Shebalin, Salmanov, Basner are my most listened to, followed by Shostakovich, Falik and Schnittke. Of the Polish cycles, the Szymanowski is the first string quartet which broke me from being paralysed into orchestral humdrum listening. The Bartok string quartet cycle was part-contemporaneous with this and offered a break from that oversaturated romanticism infesting my music collection then (goodby Clara Wieck and Robert Schumann. Forever! :lol Laszlo Lajtha, Kodaly, Attila Bozay and Miloslav Istvan followed shortly, however it is to the Polish avant garde which I've really been rivetted by. Knapik's epic " Island ", sadly no more works has come from his pen; the intricate quartets of Slowinski, Stachowski, Nowak, Bargielski, Bacewicz, Brudzowicz, Lason which drive me to music heaven which although are much less lyrically beautiful than the Zelenski or romantic Noskowski string quartets (which are okay, since they are Polish romantic, much as Borodin's beautiful string quartets no.s I & II are beautifully Russian romantic...which is miles more listenable than German romanticism eeeww..) are penetrating and incisive leaving an indeliblee impression on me. Of the Germans, it's Toch, Hartmann, Krenek and the wonderous Ponnelle whom I'd recommend, although definitely not as easy as Ravel. 

For the Ravellian streak, perhaps try Jean Cartan; Jean Rogister; Bonnal, Goué, Magnard, Jongen, Honneger and Tailleferre ...and the stunning Ropartz. The Czech writers like Dvorak's contemporaries and later, Fibich, Foerster, Bodorova are all fascinating for me, as are the epic obscurities, by Vladimir Sommer and not lest, the Martinu cycle which you've pointed out. Janacek is so mainstream these days that it's a good thing to hear his Intimate Letters played every so often although sadly squeezes room out for Viktor Kalabis' worthy string quartet cycle. 

Some stunning British string quartet music which I've just been poring over; Salzedo; Bowen, Arnell, Dodgson, but probably not Robert Simpson :lol:

There's so much out there.....


----------



## Alypius

HC, Thanks for the welcome. And thanks especially for the lists of recommended composers. Most of those names are new to me. I had seen your (and perhaps others') recommendations of Myaskovsky. My only familiarity with his work is the one piece included in the earlier volume of the Pacifica Quartet's Shostakovich cycle. I have the Schnittke cycle by the Kronos Quartet, but the remaining Russians are new -- as well as almost all those Polish composers. I recently picked up the Royal String Quartet's 2009 performance of the Szymanowski quartets -- which is a great performance. Have you heard their two more recent releases, the first with the Gorecki's quartets and the other, just released, with Penderecki's and Lutoslawski's quartets? Both releases look very intriguing and are on my own wishlist:

















I look forward to the explorations -- as well as following the ongoing discussions here.


----------



## KenOC

Alypius, today is Myaskovsky's birthday. So you can celebrate, if you like, by giving him a listen! Cello Concerto:


----------



## Head_case

That'll be the Myaskovsky String Quartet No. XIII- this is the most popular and recorded string quartet of the Myaskovsky cycle. I think the Pacifica Quartet do one of the better recordings of the modern crop (better than the Kopelman Quartet and the Renoir Quatuor). Although musicologists seem to cohere in thinking that it is very mature and balanced in structure, it is much less interesting musically for me than the agitation of the earlier quartets (no. I, IV), or the rhythmic excitement of no. II, VI and X, with their fascinating fugues or the pastoral lyricism of no. III, VI and the anxiety driven folk inflections of no.s VII - IX, XI, and XII. There is only one cycle available by the Taneyev Quartet so this is the one to get 

The Kronos Quartet recordings of the Schnittke were my favourites for over a decade. They've been trounced by the Molinari Quatuor's splendid recordings of all four string quartets on a cheaper double disc. The irritating canon in memoriam for Stravinsky makes its presence on those discs too. They are a very accomplished ensemble, although I find that their recordings tend to be ones that I do not return to very often. Their 'Night Prayers' for instance, is too fragmented and piecemeal, in a commercial marketing art of selling the unsellable (Crumb comes to mind) in contemporary music. Of their releases, ' Early Music' is my favourite. 

The Szymanowski String Quartets I'm very fussy about. The 1981 Prix du Disque in the Belgian Concours, the Varsovia Quartet is my favoured reading of this amazing albeit too short string quartets. The inflections and tensile fragility in the visceral moments of the opening of the second movement and the second string quartet really elevate it beyond its competitors. The Carmina Quartet, who also won a prize for the same string quartets almost 10 years later on Denon, made a glorious performance on Denon. The recording was even better than the Varsovia Quartet, which came out on Pavane Records, however the Varsovia Quartet was also released on vinyl LP, which sounded even warmer than the Denon Recording on CD. These are the two stellar versions of the recordings which are my reference. The Silesian Quartet, who are the foremost Polish 'Kronos Quartet', made a mess of the recording and it sounds thin and veiled. The Wilanow Quartet (also Polish), made a brilliant but not very well recorded version again). Of the modern crop, the Royal String Quartet take the pace of the first string quartet as if it was moving in rigor mortis. The tempo is all wrong and almost melts the music into a kind of forgettable blandness after the excitement of the first movement. I found myself at variance wtih all the critics who loved this version, as well as the Maggini Quartet, which at best, is just serviceable compared to the Varsovia Quartet or the Carmina Quartet. 

Maybe I'm splitting hairs, but this is music which defined my interest in the string quartet, so I didn't cut corners, and bought just about every version I could get. There were only a few, 10 years ago; now there are loads! Everyone records it, including the terrible Goldner Quartet, who really want to love it, but can't bring the love out of it like their predecessors. 

The Szymanowski Quartet (the ensemble) play a decent version of it along with Simon Laks music. They are worthwhile listening to:there are huge tempo variations compared to the Royal String Quartet (who are Polish I believe). As for their Gorecki Recordings: the Kronos Quartet were the original premiering artists; perhaps theirs is the one to stay with, including 'Songs are Sung', which is very late Gorecki, and very unlike the violence of Quasi una fantasia and the first string quartet. I rely on the Silesian Quartet recording, by the original Silesian Quartet; Szymon Kriecsowicz (sp?) replaced Marek Mos and added a new dimension to the contemporary Silesian Quartet recording; the original by Marek Mos is sadly out of print, but contained the stunning Sonata for two violins; and Genesis I - Elementi per tre archi. I guess the Royal String Quartet are lucky to have a good promoting record company as everyone seems to think they are good (everyone except me lol). 

When it comes to Penderecki and Lutoslawski, I can't say I enjoy either of the two 'Vintage 33'' members' string quartets. Their contemporary, Wojciech Kilar's Orawa, is finally available transcribed for string quartet by the Opium Quartet - this is compulsory listening! Just excellent. it comes with Maciej Malecki's string chamber works (and his string quartets are on my to get list) as well as Czarnecki's interesting contemporary string quartet writing. The Silesian Quartet record authoritative versions of the Penderecki and Lutoslawski, but honestly....these two guys just put me to sleep. They seem more talked about in terms of their theoretical contribution to Polish music, although I find them less interesting than their students. Pawel Szymanski is really interesting, but sadly has only written around 28 minutes of music dedicated for string quartet alone (this is worthwhile having - again recorded by the Silesian Quartet). 

In terms of discovering obscure string quartet music, it's probably the Polish radio and Czech radio performances (not just Lason, who is now available on digital release; Loudova, Teml and Blaha, as well as Levitin, Stankovich, Svetlanov (yup! he wrote some string quartets too) and 1970's Melodiya vinyl LP releases which are the really obscure. Anything by the Lysenko Quartet is just amazing (and amazingly expensive lol).


----------



## jurianbai

\m/ Ups Ups the Iron Maiden... oops, I mean the String Quartet!

If you have time to watch the video from quartetfore here > http://www.talkclassical.com/24910-shostakovich-quartets.html

you will be more amused about the String quartet, these are the lectures of Shostakovich cycle and very good background informations on that.


----------



## Head_case

Iron Maiden?! Haha. That will be Elizabeth Maconchy writing serialist string quartets


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks HC, for that lengthy post. I'll research Molinari Quatuor's Schnittke. I'm light at the moment in those, with only Lark's 2 & 3. Had the Kronos set a decade or so ago...and culled.

Love Maggini's Szymanowski 1 & 2, and recorded to great effect. Royal SQ does nice work with Penderecki 1 - 3, a recent release and purchase. :tiphat:


----------



## Head_case

I thought the Molinari Quatuor were as big as the St Lawrence String Quartet in the Canadian/US continent? 

The Maggini at least give concerts here. They've not been playing for the last year where I live although almost all of their discs are generously overstocked unlike the two Canadian quartet ensembles. 

Schnittke's music is quite strange; listening to Boris Tchaikovsky, the two seem to have affinities in their string quartet literature. Perhaps in unkind superficial moments, Schnittke has a cut and paste feel and Boris Tchaikovsky is just weirdly original to the point of unassailable transcendence. 

Unlike string quartet literature from the end of the first world war like Arthur Lourie, whose works are just elusively brooding and brooding with a post-war menace. Now where's that futuristic Mosolov piece which sounds like cylon robots are being rolled off the conveyor belt for a mass take over of bland consumerist pop music...


----------



## Selby

Head_case said:


> Recently I've been listening to the more agitated moods in contemporary string quartets. The Cassatt Quartet's readings of Ezra Laderman's string quartets no.VI-VIII reach this sublime intensity that is edging me off the chair (well, recliner). This is stunning music written as a trilogy with glissando and tremelo attacks driving the listener into a haunting dream state of ecstasy.


I'm sold. On your recommendation I just picked up this recording, I'll post an update after I've spent some time with it.

regards,

Mitchell


----------



## jurianbai

Again I favor the Lourie string quartet. Alfred Schnnittke's are intrique to listen, atonality to tackle.

Here something interesting from Amazon display , the Late Romantic Vladas Jakubenas (1904-1976) 








http://amzn.to/Zez6WP


----------



## Head_case

Mitchell said:


> I'm sold. On your recommendation I just picked up this recording, I'll post an update after I've spent some time with it.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mitchell


Fear not!

Even if you absolutely can't stand the music, it will be an incredible saving since you can will then be able to systematically avoid everything I have ever recommended 

jurianbai - I was so tempted to get the Toccata release. They do some more, of obscure composers. The thing that stopped me short about this one...is that for me, it is only 25 minutes long with lots of fillers 

The Vilnius String Quartet are very decent, however perhaps not outstanding enough despite their 4 decades in circulation, they have not been represented with a huge discogrpahy. They brought us the most circulated (and certainly most reprinted) version of Ciurlionis' string quartet and a rather longwinded rather than poetic version of the lengthy Franck string quartet (outdone by the modern Dante Quartet's emotionally intense reading). Where they excel, is bringing in, the rather unusual repertoire of the French babe, Françoise Chomeaux who studied at the Juilliard School. I think they had also threatened to premier some of Kalabis' music but never showed up or something. So most of us won't know them apart from their paltry contribution to the naturalist string quartets of Ciurlionis....


----------



## jurianbai

They were the one with Ciurlionis? Ah yes I like that cd as well. But need to check that French guy.

Well, for Mitchell congratulations for the dive into string quartet ocean... Lol.


----------



## Alypius

Head_case said:


> ....Hi and welcome! The string quartet is my favourite classical form too. The possibilities with this amazing tonal string quartet dimensions are limitless ... For the Ravellian streak, perhaps try Jean Cartan; Jean Rogister; Bonnal, Goué, Magnard, Jongen, Honneger and Tailleferre ...and the stunning Ropartz ... There's so much out there.....


HC, I had just a little time today to begin following up on some of your recommendations of the lesser-known composers. I focused what you called the "Ravellian streak." It is a rich one and looks to have serious potential. I explored the two quartets by Jean Cartan (performed by the Stanislas Quartet); Joseph-Ermend Bonnal's two quartets (performed by the Quatuor Debussy), and Joseph-Guy Ropartz's six quartets (again by the Stanislas Quartet). I also found a performance of the quartets by Devresse and van Eechaute. I'll put some of these on order tomorrow, and the rest are on my Amazon wishlist. I know Magnard's symphonies, but not his chamber works; same with Honegger. They're next for exploration.

Let me recommend a few lesser known American quartets. One of the finest contemporary American composers, in my view, is Jennifer Higdon. While she is best known for a number of larger symphonic works (e.g. her _Violin Concerto_ which won the Pulitzer in 2010, her excellent _Percussion Concerto_ which premiered in 2009; her _Concerto for Orchestra_), she has some very engaging chamber works collected on a Naxos release: _Jennifer Higdon: Piano Trio / Voices / Impressions_ (Naxos, "American Classics," 2006). Of these, the quartet is called _Impressions_ (2003) and is well performed by the Cypress String Quartet.

John Adams, best known for his _Shaker Loops_, _Harmonielehre_, and _Nixon in China_, recently released a new string quartet: _John Adams: Son of Chamber Symphony / String Quartet_ (Nonesuch, 2011).

My favorite recent American quartet is not a string quartet in genre, but in instrumentation. In terms of genre, it is a set of divertimenti: _Bruce Wolosoff: Songs Without Words (18 Divertimenti for String Quartet)_ (Naxos, "American Classics," 2010). These draw on Appalachian folk style, and will remind some of the bluegrass-meets-classical sound of the Yo-Yo Ma / Edgar Meyer collaborations. Only, compositionally speaking, these are better.

























I should add, I guess, that while these are contemporary, I wouldn't call them avant-garde or modernist. While Higdon and Adams can stretch things at times, they still are dominantly tonal in their approach, and Wolosoff is even more traditional (but still quite striking).

I look forward to exploring other recommendations from your earlier post. You gave me a lot to explore.


----------



## Vaneyes

Following up on *Schnittke* String Quartets. I sampled Molinari Qt.'s 1 - 4, Stravinsky Canon (2 CDs), and Kapralova Qt's 1, 3, 4, Stravinsky Canon (single CD).

Two different approaches, both valid. The Molinari's more lyrical interps and mellower playing (rec. 2010, studio), versus the Kapralova's more abstract interps and edgier playing (rec. 2002, live, Church of St. Simon and St. Jude, Prague). In addition for the latter, I felt the venue's big acoustic enhanced their choices.

I ordered the Kapralova.


----------



## Quartetfore

I would thing that the Bonnal #1 is the of its time (French), its beautifuly scored. what makes this work interesting to me, is the fact while its texture is post Ravel it follows the Franck laid down. By that I mean the use of the same theme in all of its movements. In any case, it is a beautiful work.


----------



## Quartetfore

I did mess up my last post. What I wanted to say is that I think that the Bonnal #1 is the best and the most beautiful French Quartet of its time.


----------



## joen_cph

http://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/recording-horneman-hamerik--string-quartets.aspx

A somewhat interesting new release from Dacapo. Horneman (1840-1906) was a fine composer. There´s a certain inquietude and a similarity with Mendelssohn and late Schubert perhaps in his style. One could have wished for a bit longer playing time though (only 53 mins); there are no doubt many Danish romantic quartets yet to be recorded ...


----------



## Selby

I was considering purchasing the 3 volumes of string quartets by McEwen...

I would appreciate hearing any thoughts on these pieces.

Does anyone know if the Chilingirian Quartet plans on completing the cycle? Vol. 3 was released in 2004, so I am feeling skeptical.


----------



## KenOC

Mitchell said:


> View attachment 17141
> 
> 
> I was considering purchasing the 3 volumes of string quartets by McEwen...
> 
> I would appreciate hearing any thoughts on these pieces.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Chilingirian Quartet plans on completing the cycle? Vol. 3 was released in 2004, so I am feeling skeptical.


If they do decide to complete it, I hope they stay with the same cover art theme.


----------



## jurianbai

Mitchell said:


> View attachment 17141
> 
> 
> I was considering purchasing the 3 volumes of string quartets by McEwen...
> 
> I would appreciate hearing any thoughts on these pieces.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Chilingirian Quartet plans on completing the cycle? Vol. 3 was released in 2004, so I am feeling skeptical.


Please do. The McEwen are very interesting cycle, a blend between Scottish Folk music and French impressionist. I like the 'Biscay' quartet, no.7 in Eb "Threnody" and so on. Back a few pages in this thread and we had been mentioning about McEwen several times.


----------



## Selby

jurianbai said:


> Please do. The McEwen are very interesting cycle, a blend between Scottish Folk music and French impressionist. I like the 'Biscay' quartet, no.7 in Eb "Threnody" and so on. Back a few pages in this thread and we had been mentioning about McEwen several times.


Thank you!

I thought I had seen a discussion about them but could not find it.


----------



## jurianbai

Those who into Classical era string quartet must known Adalbert Gyrowetz, who only known for his three set of string quartet Op.44 by Salomon String quartet. But now we have additional three! Here the brand new quartet to examined, by Pleyel Koeln Quartet

















Amazon link http://amzn.to/10W5FqS


----------



## Selby

I just found this complete collection of Milhaud's string quartets locally for practically nothing.









I then looked it up on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Darius-Milhaud-Complete-Quartets-Quatuor/dp/B0000632BP/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367898008&sr=8-1&keywords=milhaud+string+quartet+parisii

I think I lucked out  !!!


----------



## KenOC

jurianbai said:


> Those who into Classical era string quartet must known Adalbert Gyrowetz, who only known for his three set of string quartet Op.44 by Salomon String quartet.


Well, also for his symphonies... I have a few.


----------



## jurianbai

Mitchell said:


> I just found this complete collection of Milhaud's string quartets locally for practically nothing.
> 
> I think I lucked out  !!!


Good for you. Milhaud is a bit too abstract for me. But I remember some of tunes in disc 4, no.1,no.8, no.10 and 11, they are shorter movements, which is a good thing.



KenOC said:


> Well, also for his symphonies... I have a few.


I refer to the world of string quartet..lol. Good to know, I love his works (in sq) as well the other Classical era composer, Hummel.


----------



## Head_case

Mitchell said:


> I just found this complete collection of Milhaud's string quartets locally for practically nothing.
> 
> View attachment 17468
> 
> 
> I then looked it up on amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Darius-Milhaud-Complete-Quartets-Quatuor/dp/B0000632BP/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367898008&sr=8-1&keywords=milhaud+string+quartet+parisii
> 
> I think I lucked out  !!!


Yup! Definitely. I still don't have that set complete :/

Listening to Françoise Chomeaux.....hmmm. Not impressed. She seems like a cross between the Vilnius Quartet at their peak with a donkey solo.

The Czech Apollon ensemble recordings are highly origjnal however - this is a real gem of a stunner. I liked some of Lukas' work by the Jupiter Quartet. His Contrasti per quatro is really gripping me and Jiri Gemrot (new name to me) has a brilliant Bucolica which seems like it is more French countryside inspired than Chomeaux's meandering works. The crowning piece on this album...is of course the rarely spoken of Pulitzer Prize composer Karel Husa. This anomaly is really perplexing. Thankfully his work is repesented more widely by American quartets like the Colorado Quartet and the Fine Arts Quartet. The Czech Apollon recording of the Zero Quartet is really special.


----------



## jurianbai

The Dutch composers, were also need to take a closer looks. From that Utrech String Quartet recording, van Delden, de Roos. Now I come across Willem Pijper in youtube. Listen :

Pijper String Quartet No.1 - Schoenberg SQ





no.2 1920





van Delden No.1


----------



## Vaneyes

I've been sampling the Holmboe SQs box. If they just reissued the snippets...WOW! LOL Checked this thread's archives, and saw jurianbai, HC, and HC comments regarding. Any rethinks?

Nardini SQs, hmmm, how are those?


----------



## jurianbai

Van Holmboe, as in overall atonal composers, there sure are some movements that I can enjoy. Usually the fast movements which is easier to appreciated rather than slow atonal adagio. His quartet from no.13 up were those more interesting (CD 5 up). 

Nardini's should be the opposite of the world ... lol.

So what's else?


----------



## ptr

I love Vagn Holmboe's music in general and in particular his Quartets, but then I much prefer music to have some bite to it! (I often get bored by "easy on the ear" and familiarity)
There used to be an earlier cycle on the small Danish label "Fona" with Copenhagen String Quartet (Vinyl), that I think was (for the early Quartets) better then the ones on DaCapo with the Kontra Quartet (And I Still think that the Kontra Quartet is quite good!)

/ptr


----------



## mmsbls

I have just heard Richard Danielpour's Quartet No. 3 and 4. Danielpour is a contemporary composer who started composing using a serialist technique but moved back to a more tonal style later. What I found interesting is his use of a baritone in the 3rd quartet. I have never heard voices in quartets before. Do other composers add voices to quartets? 

Overall, I found various movements of the quartets enjoyable but not especially gripping for me.


----------



## Mahlerian

mmsbls said:


> I have just heard Richard Danielpour's Quartet No. 3 and 4. Danielpour is a contemporary composer who started composing using a serialist technique but moved back to a more tonal style later. What I found interesting is his use of a baritone in the 3rd quartet. I have never heard voices in quartets before. Do other composers add voices to quartets?


Schoenberg's Second String Quartet in F-sharp minor (the last movement of which is sometimes considered the first atonal piece to be performed, but it ends on an F-sharp major triad) famously has a soprano sing in the last two movements.

There's also a version of Berg's Lyric Suite where the last movement has a soprano. The composer had sent this in secret to the woman he was having an affair with.


----------



## mmsbls

I just purchased Schoenberg's quartet's but have only listened to the 1st and 3rd so far. I'll get to the 2nd soon. Thanks.


----------



## Vaneyes

jurianbai said:


> Van Holmboe, as in overall atonal composers, there sure are some movements that I can enjoy. Usually the fast movements which is easier to appreciated rather than slow atonal adagio. His quartet from no.13 up were those more interesting (CD 5 up).
> 
> Nardini's should be the opposite of the world ... lol.
> 
> So what's else?


I've passed on both. Nothing else at the moment. :tiphat:


----------



## Chrythes

Just wanted to thank for posting about the McEwen quartets. Very interesting works, great mix between modern and past.


----------



## Selby

I've been enjoying them also.


Chrythes said:


> Just wanted to thank for posting about the McEwen quartets. Very interesting works, great mix between modern and past.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> The Dutch composers, were also need to take a closer looks. From that Utrech String Quartet recording, van Delden, de Roos. Now I come across Willem Pijper in youtube.


Pijper's works were previously released on Olympia Records. I had a string quartet CD which I got rid of thankfully. This is the first time I've heard his name brought back from the archives of history!

As for Delden....definitely more your era than mine


----------



## Head_case

> I've been sampling the Holmboe SQs box.


It's a big box.

Bon courage! :lol:


----------



## ptr

Anyone done the homework on the Nurembergian *Bernhard Molique*?










Seems to have written at least 8 Quartets, CPO seem to have released three volumes. The little I've been able to sample tell me that it Molique is steeped somewhere between Beethoven and Schubert, the wiki article says he was influenced by Spohr, and that for me says that he is not enough B/S to to write anything more then well crafted Kapellmeistermusik? 
(I often feel that Spohr was just that...






)

Have I read him correctly?

/ptr


----------



## Quartetfore

I have the Op.18 recordings. Nice enough early Romantic works and worth a hearing once or twice a year.


----------



## bejart

Vaneyes said:


> .....Nardini SQs, hmmm, how are those?


I reviewed them on Amazon. You might want to check it out ---

http://www.amazon.com/Nardini-Complete-String-Quartets-Pietro/product-reviews/B00ARL9PRQ/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## chrisco97

I love Beethoven's late string quartets...that includes the *Grosse Fuge*. I also heard a Mozart one I really liked...cannot remember which it was. Will have to check. But I love pretty much any string quartet. It is one of my favourite "styles" of classical music.


----------



## jurianbai

ptr said:


> Anyone done the homework on the Nurembergian *Bernhard Molique*?
> ..snipped...
> Seems to have written at least 8 Quartets, CPO seem to have released three volumes. The little I've been able to sample tell me that it Molique is steeped somewhere between Beethoven and Schubert, the wiki article says he was influenced by Spohr, and that for me says that he is not enough B/S to to write anything more then well crafted Kapellmeistermusik?
> (I often feel that Spohr was just that...
> View attachment 17978
> )
> 
> Have I read him correctly?
> 
> /ptr


I have now all three volumes of Molique released by CPO. I think he was one era ahead of Spohr, they are more Romantic to say compared to Spohr's.
Volume two, with Op.18 no.3 and Op.28 in F minor is the best coupling out of three.

for now if we are into Romantic era mood,
Once again I am going to recommended one new/just released Romantic composer, Felicien David. Whom a French composer, interestingly travelled to Egypt to had some touch with the music there. His string quartets is enjoyable to heard as the result.









http://amzn.to/12QNFzg (amazon)

Felicien David Quartet no.2 in A - 3rd movement







chrisco97 said:


> I love Beethoven's late string quartets...that includes the *Grosse Fuge*. I also heard a Mozart one I really liked...cannot remember which it was. Will have to check. But I love pretty much any string quartet. It is one of my favourite "styles" of classical music.


welcome and enjoy reading this thread to ensure you got the latest buzz in string quartet ...


----------



## Head_case

I almost succumbed and bought the Felicien recording last year.

Thank goodness I didn't lol. It's too romantically sweet although very well written music. At the minute I'm going through an aggressive modernist phase. Richard Arnell's string quartets have a sunny balance - no surprise as he lived in my favourite home county before he died 4 years ago.

This arrangement done posthumously for him befittingly titled.


----------



## jurianbai

Thanks for that video music. I think I have more luck in atonal music on full orchestra setting, rather than a string quartet. I enjoy the modern violin concertos a lot.

In respond how you guys think on this Mexico composer / conductor /violinist, Silvestre Revueltas pieces of string quartet. Sounds interesting but not overly provoked in dissonances.


----------



## Head_case

Revueltas is cool...didn't need the goth marketing on the CD although it might win him some more moody teenage fans 

Ginastera is still my favourite Latin American string quartet composer.






love the motoric agitation propulsing his Latin energy


----------



## Feathers

I suddenly feel like sharing my love for Mendelssohn's String Quartet No. 2. The more I listen to it, the more I realize how brilliant it is. It is so bold yet so gentle, so intense and dramatic yet controlled, not in a studious or academic way but in an elegant and natural way. The second movement is especially breath-taking with an amazing fugue, and sometimes it's difficult not to let the effortlessness of the movement take attention away from the complexity and chromaticism. The last movement is intense, but it never sounds like the legs are running faster than the mind, if that makes any sense. The piece ends so satisfyingly yet modestly with the theme from the beginning and leaves the listener wanting more. 

What a masterpiece by the teenage Mendelssohn! I love it love it love it!


----------



## Kleinzeit

Feathers said:


> I suddenly feel like sharing my love for Mendelssohn's String Quartet No. 2. The more I listen to it, the more I realize how brilliant it is. It is so bold yet so gentle, so intense and dramatic yet controlled, not in a studious or academic way but in an elegant and natural way. The second movement is especially breath-taking with an amazing fugue, and sometimes it's difficult not to let the effortlessness of the movement take attention away from the complexity and chromaticism. The last movement is intense, but it never sounds like the legs are running faster than the mind, if that makes any sense. The piece ends so satisfyingly yet modestly with the theme from the beginning and leaves the listener wanting more.
> 
> What a masterpiece by the teenage Mendelssohn! I love it love it love it!


Mendelssohn is underinvestigated by me, even though he delivered my first taste of how wondrous this music could be, hearing Fingal's Cave at the age of 5 or 6. Gotta fix m'Mendelssohn lack.


----------



## KenOC

Feathers said:


> I suddenly feel like sharing my love for Mendelssohn's String Quartet No. 2.


Next time give a good listen to Beethoven's Op. 132 quartet, then the Mendelssohn. You may be surprised!


----------



## Feathers

KenOC said:


> Next time give a good listen to Beethoven's Op. 132 quartet, then the Mendelssohn. You may be surprised!


Yes there is some resemblance (especially in the last movement), and both quartets are great, but I think Felix's quartet stands on its own two feet and is a wonderful work in its own right.


----------



## jurianbai

I way love his earlier quartets. My favorite movement:


----------



## Quartetfore

Feathers said:


> Yes there is some resemblance (especially in the last movement), and both quartets are great, but I think Felix's quartet stands on its own two feet and is a wonderful work in its own right.


I agree, in fact I find that I like the early Quartets more than the latter (Op.44) the Op.80 stands alone as one of the very best of its time


----------



## Marisol

I love string quartet compositions, the problem I find is the excessive vibrato that so many performances have. 

Too much vibrato becomes irritating and tires me.


----------



## Novelette

Marisol said:


> I love string quartet compositions, the problem I find is the excessive vibrato that so many performances have.
> 
> Too much vibrato becomes irritating and tires me.


Have you ever listened to the recordings by Quatuor Mosaïques? They emphasize a more or less historical approach to their performances. I'm still hoping that they will complete their Haydn set. Excess vibrato is not something I have commonly found with their performances.


----------



## Quartetfore

Novelette said:


> Have you ever listened to the recordings by Quatuor Mosaïques? They emphasize a more or less historical approach to their performances. I'm still hoping that they will complete their Haydn set. Excess vibrato is not something I have commonly found with their performances.


And the Eroica String Quartet, with some very fine Mendelssohn, Beethoven and Schumann recordings.


----------



## jurianbai

I'm happy to see new Anton Reicha complete string quartet disc on listed now. Been waiting for this for so long and seems like they are now ready for world listening. Kreutzer quartet recording it. Reicha was friend to Beethoven, his chamber works in wind quintets are getting high praised. The booklet said they going to recorded all surviving quartet by Reicha.










Amazon link


----------



## Selby

Novelette said:


> Have you ever listened to the recordings by Quatuor Mosaïques? They emphasize a more or less historical approach to their performances. I'm still hoping that they will complete their Haydn set. Excess vibrato is not something I have commonly found with their performances.


They are, generally speaking, my favorite for the classical era SQs. I second the recommendation.


----------



## Chrythes

Why do people keep bragging about Beethoven's late quartets?
The very first quartet I ever enjoyed was Beethoven's last, op. 135, and since Beethoven is always about "do you get him?", or "do you understand how awesomely complicated he is", It drives me to rethink why I enjoy Beethoven so much. Can't be the music itself, which evokes so many emotions and his subtle writing for every instrument (I truly enjoy that the instruments seem to play when they should play)? 
All the so called mysticism around him makes me think that I do not entirely get him, though I always felt something very personal and unique about him. Isit me merely trying to understand how to react to one's embodiment of god, or do i truly do not understand what Beethoven truly is about?

The ******* answer is obvious, but it for some reason what happens here, makes me doubt about... something.


----------



## KenOC

Chrythes said:


> All the so called mysticism around him makes me think that I do not entirely get him, though I always felt something very personal and unique about him. Isit me merely trying to understand how to react to one's embodiment of god, or do i truly do not understand what Beethoven truly is about?


You may appreciate George Bernard Shaw's comment on the late quartets: "Why should I be asked to listen to the intentional intellectualities, profundities, theatrical fits and starts, and wayward caprices of self-conscious genius which make up those features of the middle period Beethovenism of which we all have to speak so seriously, when I much prefer these beautiful, simple, straightforward, unpretentious, perfectly intelligible posthumous quartets?"

This was written at a time when the late quartets were still widely thought unintelligible, or at least recondite.


----------



## jurianbai

For now I enjoy listening to Eduard Franck's string quartets . There are three of them plus one piano quartet for a bonus.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven Guarneri, RCA analog.


----------



## jurianbai

I recommend you to entertaint your .....mate with Ligetti's string quartet.


----------



## Selby

jurianbai said:


> I recommend you to entertaint your .....mate with Ligetti's string quartet.


Masterpieces. Both of them.


----------



## Quartetfore

jurianbai said:


> For now I enjoy listening to Eduard Franck's string quartets . There are three of them plus one piano quartet for a bonus.


If they had as the composer Mendelssohn they would be much better known.


----------



## Brahmatist

Brahms' 3rd quartet, as performed by the Tokyo String Quartets. Sadly very few quartet ensembles the the technical mastery essential to play these quartets well. Come to think of it, that goes for most of Brahms' music.

And of course Beethoven's late quartets, particularly Op.130 (obviously with the Fugue finale), and Op.131. You can't beat the Alban Berg Quartet 1970s/80s recordings when it comes to the Lates. Don't even try.


----------



## Forte

Chrythes said:


> All the so called mysticism around him makes me think that I do not entirely get him, though I always felt something very personal and unique about him. Isit me merely trying to understand how to react to one's embodiment of god, or do i truly do not understand what Beethoven truly is about?


Don't mind those kinds of people. Keep an open mind, but enjoy what you want. Beethoven's music is extremely personal, and if you like it because you feel any composer's message, you don't have to deal with their fan base, especially if it's an annoying one.


----------



## Enformedepoire

I am very excited to see such appreciation of fairly modern quartets in this thread, and I will say right off that my favorite quartet is probably the String Quartet (1931) by Ruth Crawford-Seeger, particularly the last two movements. I've always found it interesting that she was also the mother of folk singer Pete Seeger. Quite a lot of her music is excellent and rewarding. 

That being said, I enjoy quartets by Schubert, Dvorak, Borodin, etc, but I will mention that ever since discovering Schumann's three Op. 41 quartets I have found not only the quartets themselves, but something in their very existence to be beautiful: all three of them seem wonderfully linked to Beethoven's quartet in A minor, Op. 132. The link with the first Schumann quartet is perhaps most detectable: the first movements of both quartets establish A minor and F major as primary tonal centers, except that Schumann takes it further and after an A minor slow introduction features an entire first movement proper in F major in a quartet of which the main key is supposed to be A. He then takes that conflict between A and F as tonal centers and expands it to the following two quartets, in F major and A major respectively, allowing A to triumph after getting off to an uneasy start. The fact that all three were published as an opus and that Schumann often, like Bach, concentrated on one genre for a space of time (see Grove Dictionary's divisions "The Song Year," "The Symphony Year," "The Chamber Music Year," etc) makes for a very remarkable and unusual tendency in Schumann. Other thoughts?


----------



## jurianbai

The appeal of Schumann's three quartet is making them on rising in popularity. I like them also, although at first I often feel it is too repetitive (as I also oftenly stereotype of Schumann's works, think his violin concertos...). Such as in 2nd movement of quartet in A minor, where the melodies developed into too details making the theme being repeated many times.

Btw, here a dedicated thread http://www.talkclassical.com/24285-schumann-string-quartet.html, worth a bump up.


----------



## jurianbai

Couple updates on our beloved string quartet repertoire....

Miklos Rozsa, new version by Tippett Quartet from UK.








amazon link > http://amzn.to/19xK5M6

my favorite Stenhammar cycle also get a new version interpretation by Stenhammar quartet. The first recording of Stenhammar by several local quartets (Copenhage sq etc.) is ok, but I think they were quite a mesh with several quartets joins record. Hopefully the new CD can do better, I haven't listen to them. It'll contained premiere of String Quartet in F minor. Two volumes released.








amazon > http://amzn.to/19xAFAl

and new Classical era cycle in prospect. Fredrich Fesca's string quartet cycle. The Diogenese Quartett is doing it. I owned the Authentic String Quartet version and I think it's already a good one with their period instruments setting. But a complete cycle of Fesca is most welcome. Fesca composed 16 sixteen SQs, from 1810 to 1827s.









http://amzn.to/18UzbDU

Hope that'll busy our string quartet talks again.


----------



## bejart

Found out from the 1st violinist on the recording, Milos Valent, that this is available from Pavlik Records. But not certain if they will ship it. According to their website, it is only available for pickup. In the Slovak Republic ---


----------



## starthrower

Norgard no. 10 Very interesting and beautiful piece.


----------



## DaDirkNL

String quartets are not something I liked instantly, but right now I'm really getting into 'Death and the Maiden' and 'Rosamunde'.


----------



## starthrower

Hindemith's C Major quartet Op. 16 Sublime!


----------



## Vaneyes

It's nice to see Schumann SQs getting closer to the well-trod path. For a long while they were way undermentioned in classical music forums. And in a similar light, nice to see Franck mentioned.

I find myself banging the drum a little louder these days for Roussel, Rawsthorne, Berio, Gerhard, Ginastera, Gubaidulina, Wuorinen, and surely not forgetting Bacewicz, Lutoslawski, Szymanowski, Penderecki. :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

I read recently in Gramophone Mag that a listener gave up on orchestra music in favour of string quartets and other chamber music. "The problem with orchestra music is that there are too many notes." I like that quote, and while I won't give up orchestra music ever, I understand what he is saying. 

I have been listening to a lot more string quartet music lately, even before I came across that quote. I recently bought the three cd set of the late Beethoven Quartets performed by the Takacs Quartet. I am really enjoying this, and getting to know these pieces.


----------



## Vaneyes

senza sordino said:


> I read recently in Gramophone Mag that *a listener gave up on orchestra music in favour of string quartets and other chamber music.* "The problem with orchestra music is that there are too many notes." I like that quote, and while I won't give up orchestra music ever, I understand what he is saying.
> 
> I have been listening to a lot more string quartet music lately, even before I came across that quote. I recently bought the three cd set of the late Beethoven Quartets performed by the Takacs Quartet. I am really enjoying this, and getting to know these pieces.


I think "giving up" is extreme, but on a practical front (as I've said on other threads) it's more probable that a person who lives in a smaller community than London, Rome, Vienna, London, NY, LA, Chicago, etc. will have a better chance of seeing world-class musicians in a chamber setting, rather than orchestral. Costs, logistics, rule in this regard.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> I think "giving up" is extreme, but on a practical front (as I've said on other threads) it's more probable that a person who lives in a smaller community than London, Rome, Vienna, London, NY, LA, Chicago, etc. will have a better chance of seeing world-class musicians in a chamber setting, rather than orchestral. Costs, logistics, rule in this regard.


This hasn't been my experience in a couple of those cities. There are nonprofits and universities that frequently host world-class chamber groups for public concerts in surprisingly intimate settings. It helps that many top musicians live in them when they're not on tour!

*edit* But I'm sure these are exceptions, and that the general rule applies. Just a little encouragement for people to dig around a bit for concerts! :lol:


----------



## Roi N

There are to many performance complaints here. So my advice to all of you - buy the notes themselves (or look them online in imslp). The only good interpretation is of the person himself. Read the quartets closely and only then will you tell a good performance from a bad one.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

senza sordino said:


> I read recently in Gramophone Mag that a listener gave up on orchestra music in favour of string quartets and other chamber music. "The problem with orchestra music is that there are too many notes." I like that quote, and while I won't give up orchestra music ever, I understand what he is saying.


Yes, this has been similar to my own experience. I have focused more and more on chamber music as I have got older (and deafer) and less able to make sense of denser textures and 'too many notes', especially in music which is new to my ears.

I have found something to interest me from Bach and Handel to Elliott Carter and Morton Feldman via Beethoven and Bartok.


----------



## starthrower

I'm into these right now.


----------



## Quartetfore

I don`t see Zemlinsky come up in the forum to often. He composed four quartets, and each of them is different in style. The first is to my ears one of the very best of the post Brahms era. As the years went by he changed with the change in the musical climate. All in all, a very interesting and rewarding composer


----------



## SARDiver

Wow. I feel like I'm drinking from a fire hose in this forum. I'm obviously new here, but not to forums in general, and don't want to be the guy who can't seem to find and utilize the search function and ends up starting the same thread that appears 90 other times. It's difficult to find a good combination of search criteria, though, that doesn't return too many hits to be useful.

I've been listening to Beethoven's String Quartet #14 (by the Vienna Philharmonic and Previn...yes, it was a full orchestral interpretation), Mozart's symphonies 35, 40, and 41, Verdi's String Quartet #16, and Schubert's Quintet in C, D.956.

I've found that I gravitate to the string ensembles, although I like the symphonies very much. To that end, I'm looking for what would be considered the definitive interpretations of each of the composers.

I've read as many threads as my three kids will allow me the peace to read, and it seems like for Beethoven, Takacs is the way to go (and there's a $75 set of three sets that looks appealing on Amazon). I know there are individual interpretations of Schubert that are potentially better, but I see a reasonably priced complete box set by the Melos Quartet. It also looks like Kodaly is the way to go for Haydn, but the Aeolian set may also suffice.

Am I going in a pretty reasonable direction? I figured this thread would be as good as any to do an "azimuth check". I suppose what I'm looking to do is avoid listless or strangely variant interpretations.


----------



## Draugen

I'm also new to the forum. Classical music isnt my "main" musical interest, I dip into and out of what I like, but string quartets and chamber music in general are definitely favourite genres of mine. My 3 favourites are:

Beethoven - Schubert - Brahms.

With Brahms, I've just realised that I think I may not own the string quartets.. so would like to hear peoples thoughts on them? Without looking at my collection, I believe I have the piano quartets, string quintets, violin sonatas, clarinet quintets, sonatas etc. In general I love Brahms chamber music, at his best there is something slightly autumnal about it which appeals to me.


----------



## jurianbai

I am quite proud because you said you are new to classical music and landed in string quartet thread .... enjoy every pages on this thread and the recommendations!

I see you already discover Verdi's string quartet, very nice one indeed. I will just randomly give names to you, based on your references to symphony-like, I think *Brahms* three string quartets quite 'symphonical' in the form of string quartet. There is also single string quartet from *Richard Strauss*, if you like to see how good an opera composer doing in this genre.


----------



## lupinix

I love the string quartet by ravel, and prokofievs first is great and the third movement is so familiarly gloomy
also i like those of tchaikovsky and shostakovich 8th


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SARDiver said:


> Wow. I feel like I'm drinking from a fire hose in this forum.
> 
> I've read as many threads as my three kids will allow me the peace to read, and it seems like for Beethoven, Takacs is the way to go (and there's a $75 set of three sets that looks appealing on Amazon).
> 
> Am I going in a pretty reasonable direction? I figured this thread would be as good as any to do an "azimuth check". I suppose what I'm looking to do is avoid listless or strangely variant interpretations.


Yes: I don't know the complete Takacs cycle but what I've heard is good and the set as a whole seems to be widely admired.

I'd also suggest the Quartetto Italiano (recorded in the '60s and seen as a benchmark amongst Beethoven cycles of that era) and the Talich Quartet on Caliope, which is a different kettle of fish altogether, very intimate and somehow penetrating deeper into the spirit pf the music (for me anyway - it's my current favourite).

There are fans of the Alban Berg Quartet - I am one of those - which is precise and polished. Of cycles I don't know the Amadeus Quartet and the Vegh Quartet - an older set - are also widely regarded.

I hope this is helpful


----------



## SARDiver

It is. Thank you! My Schubert Quintet is an ABQ w/ Schiff offering that is outstanding.

Really appreciate the help.


----------



## Quartetfore

Just a note about the Brahms String Quartets . On any forum tat I have taken part in, there has always been a mixed reactin to them. In other words you either love them or hate them. For me I like the last of the three, the other two seem to be works that Brahms is working hard to come to terms with the form. If you are new to the works, I think that the Emerson set is a good one to start with.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Quartetfore said:


> Just a note about the Brahms String Quartets... If you are new to the works, I think that the Emerson set is a good one to start with.


Again (quelle surprise!) the Quartetto Italiano also made a pretty good case for the Brahms Quartets - they persuaded this Brahms agnostic anyway.

I agree that Brahms seems to be struggling with the quartet form and it is apparent, I think, in these works. Isn't said to have he destroyed around 20 previous quartet attempts?


----------



## Quartetfore

Yes, it is supposed that he did. This comment was made by Robert Schumann.


----------



## schuberkovich

The 2nd movement of Brahms' C minor quartet is wonderful and shows the strength of his string writing with its thick 'cushion' texture.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

SARDiver said:


> Wow. I feel like I'm drinking from a fire hose in this forum. I'm obviously new here, but not to forums in general, and don't want to be the guy who can't seem to find and utilize the search function and ends up starting the same thread that appears 90 other times. It's difficult to find a good combination of search criteria, though, that doesn't return too many hits to be useful.
> 
> I've been listening to Beethoven's String Quartet #14 (by the Vienna Philharmonic and Previn...yes, it was a full orchestral interpretation), Mozart's symphonies 35, 40, and 41, Verdi's String Quartet #16, and Schubert's Quintet in C, D.956.
> 
> I've found that I gravitate to the string ensembles, although I like the symphonies very much. To that end, I'm looking for what would be considered the definitive interpretations of each of the composers.
> 
> I've read as many threads as my three kids will allow me the peace to read, and it seems like for Beethoven, Takacs is the way to go (and there's a $75 set of three sets that looks appealing on Amazon). I know there are individual interpretations of Schubert that are potentially better, but I see a reasonably priced complete box set by the Melos Quartet. It also looks like Kodaly is the way to go for Haydn, but the Aeolian set may also suffice.
> 
> Am I going in a pretty reasonable direction? I figured this thread would be as good as any to do an "azimuth check". I suppose what I'm looking to do is avoid listless or strangely variant interpretations.


I'm relatively new and have been listening to the artists and works you mention pretty obsessively for the last couple years, and I have couple opinions to throw out there:

* w/r/t Beethoven Quartets, I own or have heard about a dozen sets, and the Takacs are indeed great, but you can get equally great sets for much less. In the medium price range, my favorites include the recent Artemis SQ and Alexander SQ. On the low budget side, if you can do with no booklet in a bare bones box, there's the wonderful Tokyo String Quartet re-issue for $20, which also includes the Quintet and piano sonata arrangement. http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Com...90000081&sr=1-1&keywords=tokyo+string+quartet

* The Melos is good, though being older a bit rougher in sound quality. I might suggest opting for singe discs of the late great quartets in more modern recordings. Again, the Tokyo SQ is excellent and inexpensive.

* w/r/t the Haydn Quartets, I'm quite happy with my Aeolian set, though the sound quality varies a bit. I have several Kodaly singles and they're solid renditions of great music. You can't go wrong with either, but the Aeolian is cheaper and a great way to start.

Have fun!


----------



## PaulmtAZ

Don't forget Mendelssohn. I love all of his String quartets but especially his String Quartet No. 6 in F Minor. So full of emotion


----------



## starthrower

Does anyone know which quartet is performing this piece?


----------



## lupinix

I still have to finish my own, maybe now is a good time cause I don't feel much like the other things I was working on


----------



## violadude

starthrower said:


> Does anyone know which quartet is performing this piece?


Sounds like the same recording I have. If it is, then it's the Danish Quartet on the CPO label.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Thanks, Dude! I really like her music, so I used up a gift certificate buying a few CDs. I ordered the Supraphon CD by the Stamic Quartet before I saw your post.


----------



## Quartetfore

If you are new to the String Quartet, the 2nd quartet of Borodin is a great way to get into the genre. It is perhaps the most beautiful work of its kind.


----------



## Guest

What's the general consensus on those "other" Schubert quartets. As much as we all love the last four, I don't think I've *ever* heard anyone mention 1-11. Great? Worthwhile? Meh?


----------



## KenOC

arcaneholocaust said:


> What's the general consensus on those "other" Schubert quartets. As much as we all love the last four, I don't think I've *ever* heard anyone mention 1-11. Great? Worthwhile? Meh?


IMO the earlier quartets, like the earlier piano sonatas and symphonies, are enjoyable but not earthshaking. In terms of their time, they're first-class works but obviously overshadowed by Beethoven (but by few others).

If you like music of this period, all are well worth having.


----------



## Panjandrum

Quartetfore said:


> The Pfizner Op.50 is one of those "look back to happy times" works, and not very good. How happy could the1930-42 years be? From what little I know about him, he never was a very happy man.


That's a very shallow, summary dismissal of a complex late work by the composer of _Palestrina_. The Op. 50 Quartet is incredibly elegiac in mood, and not at all the happy-happy exercise in nostalgia that you suggest. Of course, stylistically, it draws upon the sound world of the late Beethoven quartets (as does its significantly-keyed predecessor, the Op. 36), and the pervasive perfect fourths in the first movement are very probably an _hommage_ to another elegiac work, Franz Schmidt's _Fourth Symphony_, which Pfitzner admired immensely.


----------



## Ukko

Panjandrum said:


> That's a very shallow, summary dismissal of a complex late work by the composer of _Palestrina_. The Op. 50 Quartet is incredibly elegiac in mood, and not at all the happy-happy exercise in nostalgia that you suggest. [...]


I - and probably you - don't know what Quartetfore means by 'look back to happy times'. I do know that it is never a "happy-happy exercise in nostalgia" for me. Those 'looks-back' are all elegies, all turn bitter-sweet, even if they don't start that way.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

wait a minute. I feel really, really, really, really stupid asking this question amongst so many people who know more about music than I do, but is Beethoven's Glosse Fugue a quartet? I thought it was, but I wasn't sure! Anyway if it is, then that's one of my favorites!


----------



## ptr

Jonathan Wrachford said:


> wait a minute. I feel really, really, really, really stupid asking this question amongst so many people who know more about music than I do, but is Beethoven's Glosse Fugue a quartet? I thought it was, but I wasn't sure! Anyway if it is, then that's one of my favorites!


No worries, we are al feeling stupid from time to time! .. GF is a String Quartet Movement that often is played as a solitaire, it was originally conceived as the final movement for the Quartet Op 130 (No 13). There is a decent article on WikiPedia if You want to read up on it!

/ptr


----------



## Quartetfore

Panjandrum said:


> That's a very shallow, summary dismissal of a complex late work by the composer of _Palestrina_. The Op. 50 Quartet is incredibly elegiac in mood, and not at all the happy-happy exercise in nostalgia that you suggest. Of course, stylistically, it draws upon the sound world of the late Beethoven quartets (as does its significantly-keyed predecessor, the Op. 36), and the pervasive perfect fourths in the first movement are very probably an _hommage_ to another elegiac work, Franz Schmidt's _Fourth Symphony_, which Pfitzner admired immensely.


I had to look back to my post to see if I said that. I will take back that statement, since I do think its a fine work. I think that the program note for the the CPO recording did say something to that effect--I might be wrong, but I think that I might have picked it up from the "note"


----------



## KenOC

Jonathan Wrachford said:


> wait a minute. I feel really, really, really, really stupid asking this question amongst so many people who know more about music than I do, but is Beethoven's Glosse Fugue a quartet? I thought it was, but I wasn't sure! Anyway if it is, then that's one of my favorites!


The Grosse Fuge is written for string quartet and always listed among Beethoven's string quartets. It was written as the closing movement of a complete quartet (the Op. 130) but separated and published separately. It is not usually numbered.

Schubert similarly has a famous "Quartettsatz", a single movement of a complete quartet (never written). It is often numbered as his 12th Quartet.

Both can safely be said to be "string quartets" without risking too much objection.


----------



## Panjandrum

Quartetfore said:


> I had to look back to my post to see if I said that. I will take back that statement, since I do think its a fine work. I think that the program note for the the CPO recording did say something to that effect--I might be wrong, but I think that I might have picked it up from the "note"


It takes a big person to admit that they've changed their mind about something, and I applaud you for it!


----------



## Quartetfore

Panjandrum said:


> It takes a big person to admit that they've changed their mind about something, and I applaud you for it!


Thank you. Its ironic, but I did listen to the work a few weeks ago, and did enjoy it.


----------



## Avey

KenOC said:


> Both can safely be said to be "string quartets" without risking too much objection.


I may be incorrect, but L.v.B himself was not pleased with having to separate the _GF_ from Op. 130. Publishers should not dictate what is and what is not a cohesive, tenable, piece of art. Unfortunately, they still do today.

I'm guessing many here feel the same, but I never listen to the _Fugue_ on its own. I only listen to it as the end of Op. 130. That was the original intention and narrative -- so I remain with that.


----------



## Avey

Also, re quartet talks:

Dvorak's Fifth, hidden in those 14, is quite the gem. Second movement served as the theme for his Romance for Violin.

Any other lesser known Dvorak quartets people love? Unlike many other composers, I've found all of his S.Q.s incredibly thorough and rewarding. He had _IT_.


----------



## Quartetfore

The op.51 and op.61 are very fine works


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Quartetfore said:


> The op.51 and op.61 are very fine works


I agree with Quartetfore about Op. 51 and 61; Op. 34 is also very good. Are Op. 105 and 106 considered 'lesser known'? I have come to prefer them to Op. 96, which I have probably killed with over-familiarity.

Does anyone know the string quartet version of 'Cypresses' - is it worth acquiring? ArkivMusic's reviewer seems fairly lukewarm.


----------



## KenOC

Avey said:


> I may be incorrect, but L.v.B himself was not pleased with having to separate the _GF_ from Op. 130. Publishers should not dictate what is and what is not a cohesive, tenable, piece of art. Unfortunately, they still do today.
> 
> I'm guessing many here feel the same, but I never listen to the _Fugue_ on its own. I only listen to it as the end of Op. 130. That was the original intention and narrative -- so I remain with that.


This has been covered before. Short version: The publisher did not "dictate" anything, but suggested (somewhat fearfully) that the fugue be separated and a new finale written. Beethoven readily agreed, to everybody's surprise. The published version of the Op. 130 is certainly the composer's intent. Of course that doesn't mean we can't listen to it any way we like!


----------



## KenOC

TurnaboutVox said:


> I agree with Quartetfore about Op. 51 and 61; Op. 34 is also very good. Are Op. 105 and 106 considered 'lesser known'? I have come to prefer them to Op. 96, which I have probably killed with over-familiarity.
> 
> Does anyone know the string quartet version of 'Cypresses' - is it worth acquiring? ArkivMusic's reviewer seems fairly lukewarm.


IMO all of Dvorak's quartets are worth hearing. Fortunately it costs only nine bucks to find out. This will buy you not only all of Dvorak's quartets, but all of Smetana, Martinu, and Janacek as well. Stamitz Quartet, quite good. I recommend this.

http://www.amazon.com/Czech-String-...id=1395271612&sr=1-1&keywords=stamitz+quartet


----------



## Novelette

KenOC said:


> This has been covered before. Short version: The publisher did not "dictate" anything, but suggested (somewhat fearfully) that the fugue be separated and a new finale written. Beethoven readily agreed, to everybody's surprise. The published version of the Op. 130 is certainly the composer's intent. Of course that doesn't mean we can't listen to it any way we like!


I, for one, am grateful to have to extraordinary string quartets from Beethoven: the Grosse Fuge and the substitute finale. Besides, the eventual finale is quite bold in its own right--at least to my ears.


----------



## bobsgrock

Hello,

I am also new to the forum, although I have been listening to classical music solidly for over a year now. I focused mainly on the "Classical" composers (Mozart, Beethoven and Schubert especially) but am trying to expand my taste and focus. As for string quartets, I find them fascinating and overwhelming. I cannot find Beethoven's faultless, but since he is my favorite I am biased. Mozart's are good too but I find them not as overwhelming; same with Haydn. I've listened to Schubert's famous ones but liked a few of his child-years pieces and have also liked Mendelssohn. Now I am attempting to delve deep into the genre. I have my favorites lined up as well as some more modern: Schumann, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Debussy, Sibelius, Bartok, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, and Berg are all on my iPod. Am I missing anyone important? Should I include Verdi, Elgar and others? What about 21st century composers?

Thanks in advance for the advice. I find this forum very encouraging and helpful (whenever I get on it!).


----------



## jurianbai

Looks like another potential string quartet listener on spot!
hi bobsgrock, good news, this thread has a lot of string quartet recomendations lining up to you. Bad news, there 58 pages long!

With Beethoven, Haydn, Mozart, Schubert, Schumann, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Debussy, Sibelius, Bartok, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, and Berg on your iPod, you may have already passed the first wave of this genre's most favorite repertoire.

Now Verdi, Elgar is a must listening, as well tons of others such as Villa-Lobos cycle, the Russians Myaskovsky and Vissarion Shebalin. Unfortunately I think it is a bit hard to find the full cycle on these two Russians by now. Then another Russian Sergey Taneyev. How about Luigi Cherubini, Antonio Bazzini from Italy. And did you listen to Brahms' by now?

enjoy your time!


----------



## Quartetfore

Add Mendelssohn op.13, Ravel and Borodin #2 and you are on your way!


----------



## Quartetfore

TurnaboutVox said:


> I agree with Quartetfore about Op. 51 and 61; Op. 34 is also very good. Are Op. 105 and 106 considered 'lesser known'? I have come to prefer them to Op. 96, which I have probably killed with over-familiarity.
> 
> Does anyone know the string quartet version of 'Cypresses' - is it worth acquiring? ArkivMusic's reviewer seems fairly lukewarm.


 I am with you on the op. 96. Wonderful work, but how many times can you hear it. When our local Classical stations program a Dvorak Quartet its always the "American". There is always something beautiful to hear in any Dvorak Quartet, but I think that he was at his very best in the last three quartets and the op.97 string quintet.


----------



## violadude

bobsgrock said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also new to the forum, although I have been listening to classical music solidly for over a year now. I focused mainly on the "Classical" composers (Mozart, Beethoven and Schubert especially) but am trying to expand my taste and focus. As for string quartets, I find them fascinating and overwhelming. I cannot find Beethoven's faultless, but since he is my favorite I am biased. Mozart's are good too but I find them not as overwhelming; same with Haydn. I've listened to Schubert's famous ones but liked a few of his child-years pieces and have also liked Mendelssohn. Now I am attempting to delve deep into the genre. I have my favorites lined up as well as some more modern: Schumann, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Debussy, Sibelius, Bartok, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, and Berg are all on my iPod. Am I missing anyone important? Should I include Verdi, Elgar and others? What about 21st century composers?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice. I find this forum very encouraging and helpful (whenever I get on it!).


You're missing Brahms (3) Schoenberg (4 + an early D Major quartet), Ravel (1), Britten (3) and Hindemith (7)

Also, if you're interested in more contemporary and contemporary-ish examples of String Quartets, I suggest Ligeti (2), Gorecki (3), Rihm (13 as of now), Maxwell-Davies (The 10 "Naxos" quartets), Carter (5), Gubaidulina (4 as of now), Norgard (10 as of now) and Schnittke (4)


----------



## Alypius

Jurianbal mentioned Russians. An intriguing one is one of Shostakovich's disciples, Mieczyslaw Weinberg (1919-1996). The Quatuor Danel has been steadily performing the complete cycle of his string quartets in 6 volumes. As April 29, the boxed up version will be available. CPO is really superb in the quality of their recordings.


----------



## Alypius

A follow-up to violadude's recommendations. As for Ravel (and Debussy and Faure), try Quatuor Ebene's performance. This won Gramophone's "Record of the Year" for 2009. It's a spirited and sensitive performance. As for Ligeti, the Arditti's performance is magnificent and the version of it is both inexpensive and getting hard to find:

















One more: Karol Szymanowski. Recommended performance: The Royal Quartet, a Polish group that has been steadily recording a variety of Polish composers:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

KenOC said:


> IMO all of Dvorak's quartets are worth hearing. Fortunately it costs only nine bucks to find out. This will buy you not only all of Dvorak's quartets, but all of Smetana, Martinu, and Janacek as well. Stamitz Quartet, quite good. I recommend this.


Yes, this is available as an .mp3 download for £8.39 in the UK, but I have all these works already bar the early Dvorak quartets. Thanks for the recommendation nevertheless.

Whilst I'm here, I'll post a link to a website some of you may know: forgottenstringquartets.com.
They are looking for people to vote for neglected string quartets (must have been written befiore 2004 to qualify as 'neglected') to be played on 9 August 2014 at a special concert at the Australian Festival of Chamber Music (and available on-line). I had fun nominating some favourites earlier.

http://forgottenstringquartets.com/vote-in-the-hunt-for-the-greatest-forgotten-string-quartet


----------



## jurianbai

I am excited with this release of Anton Reicha volume 2! Fans of late Classical era, this is the continuation of Kreutzer String quartet project on Reicha's cycle.









amazon link


----------



## bobsgrock

I do have Brahms and Ravel (don't know how I overlooked them). Thanks for the advice. So many new names; it's going to take awhile for me to catch up on all these essentials. I have heard other pieces by Ligeti so he is a must. Schoenberg and Britten I will look for immediately. Thanks again to all the advisors. I know I have only dipped a toe into an ocean of marvelous music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some personal favourites, bobsgrock:

Reger (5)
Webern (2 + other works and fragments, and a string trio)
Honegger (3)
Bridge (4 numbered + various other pieces)
Ligeti (2)
Dutilleux (1)

...but do listen to Webern, if you like 20th century chamber music


----------



## Quartetfore

Myself included, I notice that no one included Haydn on their list. I guess that this reflects the taste of people who post on this forum. I might hear a work of his once or twice a year, and I do have a recording of almost all of the quartets.


----------



## Alypius

Quartetfore said:


> Myself included, I notice that no one included Haydn on their list. I guess that this reflects the taste of people who post on this forum. I might hear a work of his once or twice a year, and I do have a recording of almost all of the quartets.


I would have included Haydn, but I thought that bobsgrock had listed Haydn. I listen often to Haydn's quartets, but I prefer them to be played on original instruments and in ways sensitive to 18th-century performance practices. A couple of years ago, I steadily collected the performances of the Quatuor Mosaiques from various obscure sellers. Then, as always seems to happen, Naive finally boxed up the set and so it's now available for a reasonable price. The Mosaiques are simply dazzling.










To fill in some of the opus numbers that they have not performed, I filled them in with the recent Takacs Quartet performances on Hyperion. They don't use original instruments, but their sensitivity of their performances makes up for it. Also these two sets were quartets designed for bigger (London) settings.


----------



## Quartetfore

You might be right, I guess I missed it.


----------



## Alypius

In late 2013, the Kronos Quartet released a performance of Bryce Dessner's quartet Aheym. Dessner, best known as the lead guitarist for the rock group The National, is a highly-trained classical musician. He has a master's in composition from Yale. As he noted in a recent interview, he was struggling to make ends meet as a classical musician and so joined with his brother and friends to form The National (who had one of the best selling releases of 2013), and that success has freed him to keep his hand in contemporary classical. He plays with Bang on a Can, and was one of the musicians who recorded Steve Reich's recent _2 x 5_. This is post-minimalist in style and is in the tradition of Bartok's string quartets #4 and #5 in terms of its rhythmic force. Great video by the way.


----------



## Selby

Has anyone heard this Arditti recording of Hosokawa?

I'm unfamiliar with the composer.

http://www.amazon.com/Hosokawa-Sile...id=1396834536&sr=8-5&keywords=arditti+quartet


----------



## Mahlerian

I know the piece Landscape 1, on the above disc. It was actually commissioned by the Arditti Quartet, though, and as it's the type of music they specialize in, I'll bet their version could be more definitive.

I got this disc from the library once and listened through it, but I don't remember very much about it.










Over the years, I've heard a few other Hosokawa pieces. His music is definitely modernist in orientation, based more on timbre than traditional melodic/harmonic development, and makes extensive use of extended techniques (Landscape 1, for example, is loaded with sul ponticello, harmonics etc.). A horn concerto he wrote was premiered by the Berlin Philharmonic a few years ago, and just got a recording on Naxos (who also released a disc of his flute music that I haven't heard).

All in all, I'd say I'm interested in Hosokawa's music, and I enjoy what I hear and consider it good music, but it hasn't usually left a very strong impression.


----------



## Selby

Just started a new thread specific to Hispanic String Quartets if anyone wants to put in their two cents


----------



## Guest

I initially raised my eyebrows when someone posted Webern as one of their favorite composers of string quartets, thinking only of the quartet with an opus number (like, how can less than 10 minutes of music make someone one of the greats)...but upon more listenings to the 5th disc of the complete Webern, with quartet movements, quartets without opus numbers, and such...I've decided he is completely deserving!


----------



## Guest

Last couple of days were my first listens to a few quartets by: Stenhammar, Reger, and Hindemith.

All 3 were pleasant surprises. Each composer's style translated well into the medium.

Stenhammar (Listened to: Quartets 4/5/6) seemed to be a little more pithy with his chamber works, which is nice, because, if I were to fault the two piano concerti, it would be on sometimes overstaying their welcome.

Reger (Listened to: Quartets 1/4) is new to me all around, but I probably liked the couple of quartets I listened to more than I initially liked a few of his organ works; his short organ pieces are wonderful, but the longer pieces with more dynamic shifts were a little off-putting at first. But all around, I want to explore this composer a lot more, as his Mozart variations were also wonderful.

Hindemith (Listened to: Quartets 4/5) was probably the biggest surprise, as I've listened to quite a few of his sonatas and concertos. Fun music, but it feels "awkward" at times...strange...bizarre. From what little I read about his style, this is understandable, but the quartets felt more refined than some of the other works. I'm not sure how to explain it.


----------



## hpowders

I like the Emerson Quartet's CD of Mozart's Prussian Quartets.

Strange how they never recorded Haydn's Opus 76 or any of Haydn's complete quartet cycles.


----------



## dbcrow

Just got the Boccherini quintets. Pleasant, great to work to, but perhaps a little lightweight? Is that an unfair criticism? I guess I was expecting the guitar to have a more prominent role, rather than an ensemble part.


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Strange how they never recorded Haydn's Opus 76 or any of Haydn's complete quartet cycles.


The Emersons recorded Haydn's Quinten, Op. 76 No. 2...

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Project...d=1398059034&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+76+emerson

But there are plenty of other great recordings, fortunately.


----------



## Hassid

In the 50s. the Schneider SQ (Alexander as first) recorded almost all Haydn for the Haydn Society label. I guess it's not copied to CD. The interpretations were fantastic. Original vinyls are extremely rare.


----------



## jurianbai

Hi... come to visit our string quartet talks after a medium-lenght break.. I just like to posted two interesting finds:









Very less known about this composer. János Végh jr. (1845-1918) 
http://amzn.to/S6ZgZI









Domenico Carlo Maria Dragonetti (April 7, 1763 - April 16, 1846)
another obscure Classical era composer to examine for those who love the era. Collections of chamber works by a composer described as virtuoso in double bass.
http://amzn.to/TbZMqs


----------



## hpowders

It's quite incredible to me that the Emerson Quartet has yet to record one of Haydn's complete string quartet sets.
I own the Haydn Project they recorded of an assortment of quartets, but no complete opus 76? That's ridiculous!


----------



## PabloElFlamenco

Schnowotski said:


> No one has mentioned the Fünf sätze, op. 5, by Webern? It was the first string quartet I really loved and still is one of my favourites. The atonal idiom may, of course, scare some listeners away, and the fact that Webern may not be very known as a "quartist". And the more known from him is the Sechs bagatellen, opus 9, which is also great, but I've always liked the earlier more. Speaking of his earlier quartets I must take my words back: perhaps Langsamer Satz from 1905, the romantic tonal piece, is the most familliar among listeners. I mean: everyone has heard ABOUT the Bagatelles but only a few have heard it, or remember any themes from it; on the other hand, when mentioning Langsamer satz, many people are like "Oh, that one!"
> 
> I'm not to blame anyone: it indeed is a beautiful composition - when you get over the "easy listening" factor.
> 
> But the Fünf sätze!
> 
> Oh, the violent chords of the opening movement really shake dust off from your shoulders. The atonal counterpoint is astoninshing: the lines are relatively simple but there seems still to be something new to be found every time I listen to it. My favourite movement is the slow fourth, a masterful binary design. It is sublime how the main theme is elevated in the recapitulation to angelic hights; on the other hand the earthly ticking rhythms of the central section and the melody that is to be played as tender as possible: the philosophical depth is, too, remarkable.
> 
> Earlier in this thread was talk about which you prefer: string quartet and orchestra. Some people wrote that they can't stand the harsh sound of solo strings and prefer the smoother orchestra sound. I am just the opposite: I prefer the harsh, squeaking sound of solo strings and string orchestra is too much "Disney" for me. In my opinion the string orchstra version of Schönberg's Verklärte Nacht, op. 4, is butchered.
> 
> Webern, too, did a version of his Fünf sätze for string orchestra. It was propably to clarify the structures: he also chose string orchestra as a medium when arranging the Schubert dances, and when he did that, his programme was to clarify them, so I believe, he was planning to do the same with the arrangement of his own pieces. I must say that it is not so ghastly as are most pieces for string orchestra but still I prefer the original version for string quartet.
> 
> And to contradict my self even more: I am planning to do a arrangement of his Variationen für Klavier, op 27, for string orchestra. Some time in the future. Maybe 2020. If I'm still alive then.


Webern's complete works for string quartet, performed (around 1970) by Quartetto Italiano, still rank amongs my all-time favorite recordings. Don't ask me anything technical, I wouldn't know what to say... This music is great. My usual preferences go out to baroque; I don't think there is any link there.


----------



## science

This is a pretty big thread so I take for granted that someone has mentioned Crumb's _Black Angels_.

If you like that, you might check out Ge Gan-ru's _Fall of Baghdad_.

Two very interesting works!


----------



## Alypius

It's good to see this thread back up and running. It is packed with excellent recommendations. Because of it, I have discovered a number of gems, especially hard-to-find or little-known ones. Two that I picked up last year were:

*Debussy Quartet, _Joseph-Ermend Bonnal: Quatuor à cordes #1 & #2_ (Arion, 2000)
*Arriaga Quartet, _Godfried Devreese / Prosper van Eechaute: In Flanders Fields, vol. 2: Flemish String Quartets_ (Phaedra, 1999)

A few more recent ones have been:

**Taneyev Quartet, Nikolai Myaskovsky: Complete String Quartets, 5 CDs (Northern Flowers, 2008)*










*Kontra Quartet, Vagn Holmboe: String Quartets, 7 CDs (DaCapo)*










One recent pick up:

*Dante Quartet, Kodaly: String Quartets (Hyperion, 2014)*


----------



## Guest

I like the Holmboe and Kodaly quartets a lot. Are the Myaskovsky quartets comparable to anything in particular?


----------



## Alypius

arcaneholocaust said:


> I like the Holmboe and Kodaly quartets a lot. Are the Myaskovsky quartets comparable to anything in particular?


Nikolai Myaskovsky (1881-1950; also transliterated as "Miaskovosky") was a generation older than Shostakovich. So his style is very much of the late romantic in its Russian idiom -- at times, intensely chromatic, but ultimately and decidedly tonal. There are pieces of his that might remind one of Rimsky-Korsakov's brand of lyrical romanticism, others of Scriabin's more intense, expressionist brand. He spent his career (from 1921 to his death) teaching composition at the Moscow Consevatory (his students include Khachaturian). In 1948, he was included in the condemnation of "formalism" together with Shostakovich, Prokofiev, and Khachaturian (he found the condemnation emotionally crushing). So while a conservative stylistically, he was a musician's musician and thus became associated with the more venturesome style of his younger contemporaries -- even though their bolder idioms were not his. These are richly emotional works. Some seem to draw on folk music traditions. All are finely crafted. Could I call him a Russian Samuel Barber or perhaps a Russian Faure? That might capture his well-crafted stylish romanticism in a modernist era. But then he was a prolific symphonist (he has 27) in a way that Faure and Barber were not, and that's a side of him that I've yet to explore. From some liner notes: "Miaskovsky stated that he found composing on the cutting edge of no personal value. What he insisted on were well-constructed forms, lyrical melodies, and clearly conceived counterpoint." Here's a taste of one that captures many of the traits of his compositions:


----------



## scratchgolf

Great thread. Lately I've been finding string quartets to be one of my favorite musical formats. I began with the usual suspects: Beethoven, Schubert, Haydn, Mendelssohn, and Mozart. Recently I was introduced to Philip Glass and have very much enjoyed his SQ 1-5. The sound is rather dense and large. Very intriguing. It almost sounds like too much to come from only 4 instruments. Can anyone suggest other modern composers with SQ similar to Glass, or anything worthwhile for that matter.


----------



## Guest

I don't think many composers seek to emulate Glass, but perhaps you just want the obviously tonal stuff?

And yeah, Alypius, I have listened to Myaskovsky with a few symphonies, but I figured I'd ask because, say, Bartok's or Shostakovich's orchestral works weren't exactly an indicator of the sound of his quartets. I'll check 'em out eventually


----------



## scratchgolf

arcaneholocaust said:


> I don't think many composers seek to emulate Glass, but perhaps you just want the obviously tonal stuff?


I didn't ask for recommendations of composers who emulated Glass. I asked if there were any similar or otherwise worthwhile composers of SQ. I believe my question was straightforward and my best means of elaborating would be retyping it. Does anyone else have suggestions? And please. Make them tonal. Obviously tonal. Painfully tonal, if you must. Of course, I'm only having fun. That's what you were doing, right?


----------



## Alypius

scratchgolf said:


> Great thread. Lately I've been finding string quartets to be one of my favorite musical formats. I began with the usual suspects: Beethoven, Schubert, Haydn, Mendelssohn, and Mozart. Recently I was introduced to Philip Glass and have very much enjoyed his SQ 1-5. The sound is rather dense and large. Very intriguing. It almost sounds like too much to come from only 4 instruments. Can anyone suggest other modern composers with SQ similar to Glass, or anything worthwhile for that matter.


scratch, I was looking at your listing of string quartets. The latest, with the sole exception of Philip Glass, were 19th century. I'm going to recommend some works that don't sound like Glass. But they are tonal and they are all 20th century. And, I would argue, these are as fundamental to the 20th century as the ones you listed for the 18th and 19th. In a later post, I'll suggest a few American ones that are closer in temperament to the Glass you mentioned.

Have you heard the great pair of string quartets by Debussy and by Ravel? If not, start there. They are very beautiful. You will probably hear them as "tonal" but they use alternative harmonic systems (e.g. whole tone scale, pentatonic scales). Recommended version: The Quatuor Ebene performing both quartets (and also Faure's); this won Gramophone's "Record of the Year" in 2009:










I can't find a version of their performances on YouTube, but here's the 2nd movement of the Ravel in a fine performance by the Hagen Quartet:






When you speak of "tonal," I think I know what you mean. I should say: Ever since Beethoven's late quartets, the string quartet has tended to be the edgi-est of all classical genres. Even fairly traditional composers tend to push the envelop when they work in the genre. I say this because I would recommend that you consider exploring the string quartets of Shostakovich. While the majority of his symphonies are more traditional in their harmonies, his string quartets were a medium where he pushed things. But many are quite accessible. Try Shostakovich's Quartet #2. Here's a YouTube with the Jerusalem Quartet performing it the opening movement.






If you like this, try the recent Pacifica Quartet's recording of this:










One last suggestion: the two string quartets of Leos Janacek. They are deeply romantic, though very much 20th-century works. (And I mean "romantic" in the literal sense: One of them is a self-conscious love letter to a younger woman). Here's a YouTube with the Hagen Quartet playing Janacek's Quartet #2 ("Intimate Letters"):






The performance I would recommend is an award-winning one by a young Czech ensemble, the Pavel Haas Quartet:










You may be familiar with all these. Or they might not appeal to you. Let me know how you find these -- and I (and others) can adjust recommendations. Hope these prove useful.


----------



## Guest

scratchgolf said:


> I didn't ask for recommendations of composers who emulated Glass.


My bad, that's how I read this:



> Can anyone suggest other modern composers with SQ similar to Glass


Anyway, perhaps I'll have a rec or two later, but now I need to eat something. Alypius probably knows more anyway


----------



## scratchgolf

Thank you both, and please pardon my overreaction. It's a bad habit. I own Debussy SQ in G. I was actually listening when I typed my earlier post. I also own a complete Shostakovich SQ collection/Beethoven Quartet, yet have only listened a few times. I'm compiling a list for future listening so thank you very much for the suggestions. There's something different about string quartets. Something very intimate. The Glass may seem like a stretch from my other favorites but it's simply what I've been exposed to. I also realize there are a ridiculous amount of string quartets between Haydn and Glass so the exploration should be long and enjoyable.


----------



## Guest

Shostakovich/Bartok/Janacek/Debussy/Ravel would definitely be the main big names that come to mind for some tonal 20th century string quartets. The other big works of the 20th century probably won't be as far up your alley (Carter or Ligeti, for instance). However, there are plenty of others. 

Holmboe, Milhaud, and Villa-Lobos all composed massive amounts of string quartets (over 15, in all three cases, I think?) - a bit hit or miss on occasion, but some really worthwhile stuff in there.

Martinu, of course, is a guy you can name-drop for just about any genre. Prokofiev's two quartets aren't too shabby either. Oh, and the Hindemith cycle is another "big one" for the 20th century. 

People like Gorecki and Vasks and Sallinen also wrote quartets, if you're looking for something out of the latter half of the century that's not too harsh.

Oh yeah. And Britten is sort of like Prokofiev in this case: both composers weren't exactly known for famous string quartets, but neither set should be ignored 

And last but probably not least, lest most of these be too dissonant, a lot of those 20th century "pastoral" composers out of England wrote some nice quartets. I haven't heard most of them, but Vaughan Williams and Bax both have works that are nice and pretty. (Oh yeah, Alwyn too)


----------



## Alypius

scratch, I'm glad to hear that you know the Debussy and that you own a copy of the Shostakovich cycle (recommend as more immediately approachable: #2, #4, #9, #15; #8 is a landmark but edgy). You did not mention the Ravel. Do you have that as well? I think it may be even better than the Debussy.

Let me second Arcane's post. It's packed with info and he's got a number of very fine recommendations there. In fact, let me also join in on some of his recommednations before I go on to recommending some American ones.

Prokofiev has two fine ones. There is a superb (and award-winning) performance from one of the ensembles I recommended earlier, the Pavel Haas Quartet (they are really the finest of the many fine young ensembles working today):










As Arcane noted, Martinu is wonderful in many genres. Wonderful rhythmic and melodic sense. He has 7. The ones that I have a three-volume set by (appropriately enough) the Martinu Quartet:










(There is another fine cyle of Martinu's string quartets by the Panocha Quartet, boxed up on the Supraphon label).

Britten has three. A fine new performance by my favorite ensemble, the Takacs Quartet. Certainly tonal.










As Arcane noted, Villa-Lobos and Holmboe both have a lot. Villa-Lobos is uneven, but definitely worth exploring. More to come when I get a chance. At some point, we at least need to talk about Bartok -- difficult in certain ways, but someone whom it is urgent at least to taste and savor a bit of.


----------



## scratchgolf

Thanks for the great recs. I have about 2 months before I'm reunited with my wife, which is a another way of saying I won't be buying much new music in about 2 months. Looks like I have some shopping to do. Keep em coming boys. 

And no, I haven't heard the Ravel yet. My first wave of purchases when I really got into classical was big box sets, 100 best of this, 99 essential that. Very broad and far reaching and a good, inexpensive way to build a massive collection in a short time. It's nice to see a recommended piece, only to search my music and find I own a version. 

My 2nd wave of purchases dealt with finding different versions of music I'd enjoyed and filling in gaps. Various symphonies, violin concertos, complete sonata cycles, etc. This got a bit more expensive but I tried bundling works I liked and I was already quite familiar with what I was purchasing. 

We'll call this SQ binge "Wave 3", and when I'm talking waves, I'm not referring to surfing. I'm talking tsunamis. I'm talking tidal waves. Release the Kraken kinda waves. So please don't hold back. My wife will thank you later. She just needs to come to terms with it.


----------



## Alypius

scratch, Let me give a very strong recommendation: the 6 string quartets of Bela Bartok. They are, to my mind the finest string quartets of the 20th century. And--here I will be bold--I don't think anyone else's are even close. So if you want to explore the 20th century string quartet, you gotta explore Bartok's at some point.

But here's the problem: you said that you were looking for more tonal works. I have to admit that these are not. They are not "atonal", but they are often dissonant, even very dissonant. So let me suggest a strategy _before_ you embark on them. The key to understanding Bartok is his early research into Hungarian folk music. Bartok and his friend Zoltan Kodaly were pioneers in ethnomusicology, and spent their youth wandering the backwoods of Eastern Europe seeking out and transcribing folk music. I recently stumbled upon a very interesting video: It is a performance of Bartok's _Romanian Folk Dances_. The performance alternates the folk originals with Bartok's orchestrations of those dances. Seeing the folk violinists -- their often raspy and unconventional styles -- helps you appreciate what Bartok demands of his string quartet players. It also helps you see another feature to Bartok: his unbelievably creative use of rhythm. In all the discussions about dissonance and atonality etc. etc., people don't talk enough about rhythm. It was Stravinsky who brought rhythm center-stage. But Bartok was ever bit his equal in writing dazzling rhythms.

In any case, here's the video. I recommend starting it at the 6:40 mark to see the most vivid folk performance (followed by Bartok's orchestral version).






Now, Bartok's string quartets aren't transcriptions of folk dances, but the techniques he demands and the rhythms he writes are inspired by the years of studying those folk musicians. Bartok is certainly a modernist. And he knows his Stravinsky and his Schoenberg. And he has learned from them too. And he packs lots of ideas into a short space. All that is part of what makes his string quartets such masterpieces. Here are two movements. The first is movement #4 from String Quartet #4. He requires all the musicians to put down their bows and play pizzicato. Here's a live version by the excellent Pacifica Quartet:






Now here's a much more adventurous, more dissonant movement. It's movement #1 from String Quartet #5. The rhythmic energy is absolutely furious -- worthy of a rock group or folk musicians. So don't worry about the dissonance. Follow the rhythms, follow the folk raw-ness of it, and then savor its simultaneous classical exquisite character.






While there are many fine performances of the Bartok string quartets, for me, the best cycle is by a Hungarian group, the Takacs Quartet (they're now based at the University of Colorado).










Hope all that helps.


----------



## scratchgolf

Thank you very much. I can't overstate my gratitude when people put so much effort into providing me with detailed info. I've heard too many good things about Bartok to not explore. My tonality comments were partially tongue-in-cheek and I have no issues veering away from my comfort zone. Beethoven's Late Quartets are rather abrasive at times but were my introduction to SQs. I like to think I can find beauty in most anything. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## scratchgolf

Update: I've been listening to the 6 Bartok SQs for the better part of the afternoon. Some terrific stuff, to say the least, and certainly something that's going to receive more play. I've stated before that I play music around the clock, whether it's focused listening or casual (the dreaded wallpaper music of legend and lore). I guess the main difference being wallpaper doesn't have the tendency to reach out, grab you, and shake you like a can of paint. Music has that ability. I can recall a few occasions where Shostakovich's quartets did just that. Some absolutely sublime moments that ripped me from my casual listening. Today, I had a similar experience with Bartok. I'm not known as an impulsive buyer (cue laughter) but something tells me I'll be owning a cycle or two before this internet ink dries.


----------



## Alypius

scratchgolf said:


> Update: I've been listening to the 6 Bartok SQs for the better part of the afternoon. Some terrific stuff, to say the least, and certainly something that's going to receive more play. I've stated before that I play music around the clock, whether it's focused listening or casual (the dreaded wallpaper music of legend and lore). I guess the main difference being wallpaper doesn't have the tendency to reach out, grab you, and shake you like a can of paint. Music has that ability. I can recall a few occasions where Shostakovich's quartets did just that. Some absolutely sublime moments that ripped me from my casual listening. Today, I had a similar experience with Bartok. I'm not known as an impulsive buyer (cue laughter) but something tells me I'll be owning a cycle or two before this internet ink dries.


scratch, Glad to hear that the Bartok SQ have grabbed you. They are simply a marvel. In the thread "Cycle Review: Bartok" under this "Solo & Chamber Music" heading, I've posted various notes that I've taken on the Bartok quartets that helped me understand them. Here's the link:
http://www.talkclassical.com/31828-cycle-review-bartok.html
I'll try and post more soon. Enjoy.


----------



## scratchgolf

So far I've only picked up Bartok/Kodaly Complete String Quartets - Alexander Quartet. The reviews were positive and the recording sounds crisp and clean. I've also compiled a list from previous recommendations and will whittle away at it slowly. Amazon's digital downloads seem rather limited in options for many of the composers. For example, I couldn't find a recording of all 3 of Britten's SQs. I found recordings of 1&2, 1&3, and 2&3 but nothing complete. I may just opt for the CD.


----------



## Itullian

I'd like to suggest Villa Lobos's cycle.
An amazing set of quartets.


----------



## scratchgolf

Itullian said:


> I'd like to suggest Villa Lobos's cycle.
> An amazing set of quartets.


I was actually listening to a few earlier. He's certainly in the top 5 I have my eye on. I'll post a bit more as I purchase and become more familiar with the recordings.


----------



## Itullian

scratchgolf said:


> I was actually listening to a few earlier. He's certainly in the top 5 I have my eye on. I'll post a bit more as I purchase and become more familiar with the recordings.


Cuarteto Latinoameicano are, by far, the best in these quartets.


----------



## jurianbai

Found this , wonderful string quartet from Japanese composer (I supposed..)

Komei Abe, string quartet no.7 (1950)






what do you guys think?


----------



## bejart

For those who care about Classical Era quartets, two new releases are on the horizon. Both are expected to be on the market by the end of November ---


----------



## Avey

So I was just reading through the past several pages of this thread, and I am left with an obvious remark:

This one Bohemian, a nationalistic, nostalgic sort of fellow, composed over forty works for string ensembles -- including three quintets and fourteen quartets. And besides one in particular, all those works are ignored, or rather, simply dismissed as ordinary or otherwise uninteresting. And over the past year or so, I have not seen any regard for this composer through this thread's suggestions.

So, for posterity's sake, here is one remarking that every single quartet written by *Antonin Dvorak* should be included in any of the previous recommendations, suggestions, etc. And that every performing group out there needs to add these works to the repertoire, because they carry just as much weight, clarity, and significance as Schubert's, Bartok's, and Shostakovich's. The man was exceptional in his composing, when given those four staves.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Avey said:


> This one Bohemian, a nationalistic, nostalgic sort of fellow, composed over forty works for string ensembles -- including three quintets and *fourteen quartets.* And besides one in particular, all those works are ignored, or rather, simply dismissed as ordinary or otherwise uninteresting. And over the past year or so, I have not seen any regard for this composer through this thread's suggestions.
> 
> So, for posterity's sake, here is one remarking that every single quartet written by *Antonin Dvorak* should be included in any of the previous recommendations, suggestions, etc.


Well, I look forward to you nominating his excellent _other_ string quartets on you-know-which thread!


----------



## fjf

Dvorak was like others that lived to see the XXth century still composing the old and outdated tonal AND melodic music (like Camille Saint-Saens). They have often been dismissed as anachronic. I am listening now to his 14th quartet and it is a joy. Beautiful.


----------



## Blake

No quartet talk should be without the mention of Feldman's two great masterworks. I keep mentioning this guy's work in the hope that it'll catch on and get the recognition it deserves. Forget first impressions... this is work that requires a subtle romance from the listener. Like going through a bottle of great Scotch.

The FLUX Quartet does a superb job:


----------



## clavichorder

Is anyone here familiar with Dutilleux's String Quartet, Ainsi la Nuit? 

I haven't really heard it, but I love Dutilleux's work generally, and wondered if somebody had some experience with it.


----------



## dgee

fjf said:


> Dvorak was like others that lived to see the XXth century still composing the old and outdated tonal AND melodic music (like Camille Saint-Saens). They have often been dismissed as anachronic. I am listening now to his 14th quartet and it is a joy. Beautiful.


We've got a live one here! Can you please point out where these composers are dismissed as anachronic? Which btw I initially read as "anachronistic" but anachronic ("a discrepancy between the order of events in a story and the order in which they are presented in the plot" - I had to look it up) is much more evocative

But srsly duderino - trying to pump up some false culture war?! It is the internet I suppose...


----------



## tdc

Listening through the Carl Nielsen SQ's and so far I am seriously impressed.


----------



## Selby

clavichorder said:


> Is anyone here familiar with Dutilleux's String Quartet, Ainsi la Nuit?
> 
> I haven't really heard it, but I love Dutilleux's work generally, and wondered if somebody had some experience with it.


It's great... I recommend the recording from Belcea who pair it with Ravel and Debussy, good program and solid interpretations for all.


----------



## jurianbai

bejart said:


> For those who care about Classical Era quartets, two new releases are on the horizon. Both are expected to be on the market by the end of November ---
> 
> View attachment 55519
> View attachment 55521


I notice the Campagnoli string quartet also, but just saw Vanhal! Gladly it is also will be a set of new quartet, the latest Vanhal quartet from Camesina also included Op.33 in A major quartet .


----------



## scratchgolf

I'd like to keep this thread relevant. Can anyone recommend so quality Russian/Soviet SQs? I have Prokofiev and Tchaikovsky but my exposure is quite limited.


----------



## ptr

scratchgolf said:


> I'd like to keep this thread relevant. Can anyone recommend so quality Russian/Soviet SQs? I have Prokofiev and Tchaikovsky but my exposure is quite limited.


Shostakovich is an essential Russian Quartet master, Myaskovsky, Tishchenko, Taneyev, Tcherepnin, Gubaidulina, Shebalin to name just a few (of these, Taneyev & Tcherepnin are closer to Tchaikovsky, the other more akin' to Prokofiev).

If You like the Tchaikovsky Quartets, I suggest that You also try Swede Willhelm Stenhammar's six!

/ptr


----------



## Chronochromie

scratchgolf said:


> I'd like to keep this thread relevant. Can anyone recommend so quality Russian/Soviet SQs? I have Prokofiev and Tchaikovsky but my exposure is quite limited.


Borodin's 2nd if you haven't heard it already.


----------



## scratchgolf

Thank you both. I have a few recordings of Shostakovich SQs. I somehow forgot him as I was posting that. As for the other suggestions, copy, paste, explore. :tiphat:


----------



## jurianbai

Dont forget Reinhold Gliere and Alexander Glazunov for the Russian / SOvyet composers.


----------



## tortkis

jurianbai said:


> Found this , wonderful string quartet from Japanese composer (I supposed..)
> 
> Komei Abe, string quartet no.7 (1950)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?


Yes, Komei Abe (1911-2006) was a Japanese composer. He composed 15 string quartets. (I only heard that No. 7. A nice romantic piece.) I have a 2-disc set of Japanese string quartets, played by Mari Iwamoto string quartet, including Abe's No. 7 (1950) and works of Kosaku Yamada (1908), Tomojiro Ikenouchi (1946), Saburo Takata (1954), Roh Ogura (1954), Toshiro Mayuzumi (1961), and Akira Miyoshi (1961). They are all good, but especially Miyoshi's works are worth checking out. He composed 3 string quartets (1961, 1967, 1992), which are more modern than Abe's piece.


----------



## aajj

tdc said:


> Listening through the Carl Nielsen SQ's and so far I am seriously impressed.


The only one i've heard is No. 4 (from the Zapolski Quartet) and it is pretty wonderful.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

scratchgolf said:


> I'd like to keep this thread relevant. Can anyone recommend so quality Russian/Soviet SQs? I have Prokofiev and Tchaikovsky but my exposure is quite limited.


Shostkovich 15 is amazing.


----------



## aajj

For Shostakovich my favorite is 8. Also 7, 9, 12 & 15.

Schnittke's 3rd is a great 20th century Russian quartet.


----------



## jurianbai

For some reason I don't remember Carl Czerny happen to has string quartet at his disposal. About 20 string quartets according to Wikipedia. This new release line up is exciting to wait, 4 new string quartets by Sheridan Ensemble. New cycle to examine .

















link to amazon



You can listen to sample track right away on Sheridan Ensemble official website.


----------



## Barbebleu

Haydn, Mozart and Shostakovitch. Listening to any quartet by any of these guys is an uplifting experience.


----------



## miusicmene

I've been listening to Schubert's "Death and the Maiden" D810 Quartet, amazing piece played beautifully by the Æon Quartet on period instruments(very interesting!)..can't recommend it enough!
https://itunes.apple.com/pt/album/mozart-schubert-string-quartets/id716500320?l=en


----------



## elgar's ghost

I was quite taken with Boris Blacher's 5th string quartet - I'd never heard anything by him before but I liked this. It starts with an introduction which is then followed by many short variations deriving from strands of the introductory material rather than being actual variations of it.


----------



## tortkis

jurianbai said:


> For some reason I don't remember Carl Czerny happen to has string quartet at his disposal. About 20 string quartets according to Wikipedia. This new release line up is exciting to wait, 4 new string quartets by Sheridan Ensemble. New cycle to examine .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to amazon
> 
> 
> 
> You can listen to sample track right away on Sheridan Ensemble official website.


Thanks for this. It's a very good album. Czerny's string quartets are really Beethovenian; solid, tuneful, and pleasant to listen to.


----------



## starthrower

Recent listens that I enjoyed:

Hindemith No. 4 Op 22 by Kocian Quartet
Rihm Nos. 3 & 5 by Minguet Quartet
Dutilleux's quartet
Zemlinsky Nos. 3 & 4 by Artis Quartett
Wellesz No. 3 by Artis Quartett
Webern-Slow Movement by Artis and Schoenberg Quartets
Norgard 9 & 10 by Kroger Quartet
Penderecki's quartet on the Vox label. Blows away the recording on DG.


----------



## jurianbai

nice to see this thread being pump up.
I always monitor what the latest release in string quartet. this week the most intrigue material will be a composer name Friedrich Theodor Fröhlich (20 February 1803 - † 16th October 1836). As you can see the life of this fellow was not very long. The brief description found said :



> Many people in the German-speaking countries know a work by Friedrich Theodor Fröhlich without ever having heard his name - he's the composer of the song "Wem Gott will rechte Gunst erweisen" to a text by Joseph von Eichendorff, which was a hit that was included in every song book until the early 20th century. This song's popularity surely lies in Fröhlich's singable but by no means simple melody. No other work by this Swiss composer has achieved any similar degree of popularity, and in fact most of his works have not even been published to this day.
> .....
> Nevertheless, Fröhlich succeeded in composing in his spare time. While working in Aarau in the 1830s he wrote a concert overture, chamber music, piano pieces and part-songs. The last of his four string quartets, in C minor, was also composed in these years. Despite his numerous commitments, Fröhlich still had financial difficulties. Besides problems in his private life he also seems to have suffered from depression and from a lack of recognition for his works. He was not able to withstand the pressure these worries exerted on him, and in October 1836, at the age of 33, he jumped into the River Aare and drowned.


his music had been recorded :









from Amazon


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My most recent acquisitions:

Koechlin 1 & 2 / Ardeo quartet
Ferneyhough Complete works for string quartet / Arditti Quartet
Kurtag Complete works for string quartet / Athena Quartet
Lennox Berkeley 1 & 2 / Maggini Quartet
Malcolm Arnold 1 & 2 / Maggini Quartet
Vaughan Williams 1 & 2 and Phantasy String Quintet / Maggini Quartet, Garfield Jackson
Bacewicz Complete works for string quartet / Lutoslawski Quartet

















Next up will be a replacement for my badly 'bronzed' recordings of the Carl Nielsen quartets, string quintet snd wind quintet.


----------



## Guest

*Ana-Maria Avram* and *Iancu Dumitrescu* have some very fine quartets.

I suspect my next mp3 purchase on amazon is going to include the new performance of *Brett Dean's* string quartets.


----------



## Avey

TurnaboutVox said:


> My most recent acquisitions:
> 
> Bacewicz Complete works for string quartet / Lutoslawski Quartet


I had never heard of her, so I just listened to a random quartet -- No. 4. I very much enjoyed it. Glad you posted that.


----------



## Scififan

I listened to Beethoven's Op 18 no. 4 in C minor played by the Endellion Quartet. This was the composition in that set that received the most acclaim by the public. Evidently that really annoyed Beethoven as he said that it was terrible! But I really can't imagine him doing a bad job in C minor. It is true that the quartet does not make much use of the conversational quality we associate with chamber music but still it does have a "high seriousness" in the first movement and the powerful minuet. The Endellion Quartet bring out the power and fierceness in the music and I found it very interesting.


----------



## Stirling

Koechlin is a very much under played pieced (1,2 & 3)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is a very nice performance and recording, Stirling

Koechlin 1 & 2 / Ardeo quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


>


Btw, I recently did a video chat with someone whose computer's camera is on the bottom left corner of the screen. Not sure why they'd do that--it's not a great angle for most people.


----------



## D Smith

I've also been enjoying the Bacewitz quartets which I recently picked up. (Archiv is having a Naxos 3 for 25 sale btw).

Recently I've been revisiting Mendelssohn's quartets in this excellent set by the Pacific Quartet. Very recommended.


----------



## Stirling

Deleted post. Wrong place.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> Btw, I recently did a video chat with someone whose computer's camera is on the bottom left corner of the screen. Not sure why they'd do that--it's not a great angle for most people.


It makes the young Frenchwomen look nicely enigmatic, though. The one on the right seems to face the future with grim resolution; the middle group seem uncertain and in some trepidation, I feel, whilst the musician on the left looks back in unashamed nostalgic ectasy at the music of "la vieille France" and her beauty and romance.

In my head, anyway.


----------



## Guest

In my little heap, I'd guess I've got more string quartet music than any other type. My latest acquisition is the complete set of five by Giacinto Scelsi. His early work was often for the piano (which he played) but his developing interest in microtones caused him to move away from the piano and towards strings.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> In my head, anyway.


Sounds an interesting place.


----------



## dzc4627

Schnittke's 2nd: 




Prokofiev's 2nd: 




Schoenberg's 4th:


----------



## starthrower

Webern-Five movements for string quartet, op.5


----------



## Pugg

Everything played by the Pavel Haas Quartet

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...k=&performer=pavel+haas&medium=CD&label=&cat=


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This morning's offering from my CD collection is:

*Sofia Gubaidalina
String Quartet No. 1* (1971) 21:32
Stamic Quartet [Supraphon, 2012]

A long single movement work in which micro-tonality and extended techniques are made use of. The effect at times is of a sort of chamber folk-music, at other points it's as if there is electronic augmentation going on (but there isn't). It is beautiful music, and strange but it is accessible. The Stamic Quartet are impressively precise and coherent in their reading: I would love to see and hear them doing this live - apparently the performance involves a gradual edging of the players, during breaks, towards the corners of the performing space. Recommended.


----------



## xuantu

TurnaboutVox said:


> This morning's offering from my CD collection is:
> 
> *Sofia Gubaidalina
> String Quartet No. 1* (1971) 21:32
> Stamic Quartet [Supraphon, 2012]
> 
> A long single movement work in which micro-tonality and extended techniques are made use of. The effect at times is of a sort of chamber folk-music, at other points it's as if there is electronic augmentation going on (but there isn't). It is beautiful music, and strange but it is accessible. The Stamic Quartet are impressively precise and coherent in their reading: I would love to see and hear them doing this live - apparently the performance involves a gradual edging of the players, during breaks, towards the corners of the performing space. Recommended.


A great post! I will be looking for this now.

I was listening to the Ligeti quartets earlier this evening. The first titled "Metamorphoses nocturnes" (1953-54) was written when Hungary was in the _Socialist Realism_ period. It travels through many a terrain where Bartok has been a fixture. It is in the second quartet (1968) where Ligeti the innovator really came into his own. The old thematic writing has given way to a new, texture-based method, and the music, as a result, gains an almost "spatial" quality. From the delicate passages to straight out savagery, it permeates the air in an instant. The Arditti Quartet play with great care and a vehement bite.


----------



## Sonata

I'm working through this set on Amazon Prime. My first foray in to Haydn's complete string quartets and I'm really enjoying them!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This morning's chamber music selection is:

*
György Kurtág
6 Moments musicaux, op. 44 for string quartet (2005) - à mon fils* [14:33]
I. Invocacio [un fragment] [1:23]
II. Footfalls [2:38]
III. Capriccio [1:29]
IV. In memoriam György Sebök [3:27]
V. ...rappel les oiseaux...[l'etude pour les harmoniques] [2:37]
VI. Les Adieux [in Janacek's Manier] [2:51]
*Athena Quartet [NEOS, 2011]*

Each section of this string quartet is extremely brief and aphoristic, somewhat in the manner of Webern.

A tense, explosive 'Invocacio' gives way to the hesitant "faltering heartbeats" of 'Footfalls' where brief bursts of sound are separated by equally brief pauses. This is interrupted by a mournful central slow section, before the 'footfalls' start up again, this time more urgent and insistent. In the capriccio the cello strikes eerie ringing notes amidst fluttering accompaniments from the higher instruments. A lugubrious and heavy 'In memoriam...' based on the notes B-A-C-H (Bb) follows, but this in turn quickly gives way to the ...rappel des oiseaux...with a succession of high pitched, bird-like notes on the violin above the other instruments. A lush harmonically complex 'Les Adieux' sees the quartet playing in ensemble for the final section.

The whole is exquisite, and leaves the listener wanting much more of this highly moving and expressive musical fare. This is my favourite of Kurtag's works for string quartet.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I expected an interview with String Quartet


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The performances on that disc are wonderful. I would really love to hear the Athena Quartet at a recital. Perhaps they'll come to the HCMF some year, or to the Royal Northern College of Music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I often listen to string quartets but have only been to 2 recitals, being Kronos in Oslo early 90's and (Norwegian) Vertavo quartet last year, also in Oslo. Mozart is my first love in music and I find new recordings all the time on spotify. I own them all with the Hagen quartet. I also have all of Beethoven's with the Cleveland quartet and Bartok with the Emersons, maybe my favorite quartet. Lately I've tried to hear all of Shostakovich but should practice my guitar instead...Also I have Maxwell Davies' Naxos quartets and like to listen to them in the car, also Carter in the car. There are some really good "new" quartets around: Cuarteto Casals, Pacifica quartet & Pavel Haas f.ex.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

You've certainly been listening to a nice spread of string quartets there, , Kjetil Heggelund.

I also intend to explore some more of Peter Maxwell Davies' Naxos Quartets. I heard a handful last year when we did a sort of string quartet popularity contest here on TC, but I've never tried to listen to them systematically. I think most are available on Spotify.

Welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## Avey

*George Onslow.*

There I was reading something, and this quartet began on the broadcast. Half hour later, I am reading all about *Onslow* and 36(!) quartets he wrote. And the 34(!!) quintets he wrote, too. Wait, 10 trios!

Amazing. Looks like I heard his _E-Flat Major, No. 28_ quartet, which is a more renown work it would appear (and it looks like someone mentioned it for our top 100 list -- so way to go, *you*).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Avey said:


> *George Onslow.*
> 
> Amazing. Looks like I heard his _E-Flat Major, No. 28_ quartet, which is a more renown work it would appear (and it looks like someone mentioned it for our top 100 list -- so way to go, *you*).


I seem to recall that someone did mention it, yes...



TurnaboutVox said:


> My round 14 nominations:
> 
> [...]
> 9. Onslow - String Quartet No. 28 in E flat major, Op.54
> [...]


This is the recording I have in case you are interested


----------



## KenOC

De Marliave, on Onslow: "A talented amateur, but without genius."


----------



## jurianbai

Big fans of Onslow here. His string quartet volumes recorded by Mandelring Quartet are precious collections. The more recent revival of his works also done by Quatuor Ruggieri, who recorded two CD of it. I hope they able recorded all complete 36 string quartets, not sure if the scores available for that task.


----------



## jegreenwood

I'll be starting a weekly adult ed. class next week on the quartets of Haydn and Mozart. I have recordings of the mature Mozart quartets (Alban Berg Quartet (all 10) and Talich (for his 6 Haydn Quartets). Of the two, I prefer the ABQ.

I have most of the later quartets of Haydn (Op. 20 on) on disc (Amadeus Quartet and Quatour Mosaiques). But courtesy of Tidal, I've been getting into Op. 9 and 17 over the last week. I've been bouncing back and forth between the Kodaly and Tatrai (Op. 9 only; if they recorded Op. 17 it didn't make it to Tidal). The sound on the Tatrai recordings seems a bit strident to me, but they are listenable.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like to discover new quartets, ensembles and composers. F.ex. Smetana with Pavel Haas quartet or Peter Maxwell Davies with Maggini quartet


----------



## Sloe

jurianbai said:


> your experience with violin sounds also happens to me. especially the atonal thingy added more effect to this. I will never dare to play modern string quartet in my office since people will laugh on it.


I can say I find it easier to appreciate atonal thingy sounding music when they are in forms of string quartets than in other forms of music. A string quartet from recent times sound a bit rough but so does a Haydn string quartet anyway so I usually don´t notice that much difference.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I love the string quartets of Haydn, Beethoven, Shostakovich, Holmboe and a few others.


----------



## Pugg

​
One of the best :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I also enjoy Heitor Villa-Lobos string quartets.


----------



## majlis

I've recordings of probably 200 different string quartets. I love the kind.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

majlis said:


> I've recordings of probably 200 different string quartets. I love the kind.


I have a lot too. Course having all of Haydn's will start someone having a large collection.


----------



## davidsannderson

It's interesting. So often we focus on the awe-inspiring glory of the orchestra or a solo nine-foot concert grand piano- or Bach on the organ- and then there are these sub-genres where the most mind-blowing stuff is for string quartet or something similar. Late Beethoven, for instance. Or Schubert's late epic style- his Rosemunde and Death and the Maiden quartets are just as mind-blowing as the 'unfinished'* and Great C Major Symphonies- and just as epic. Or Schubert's more pastoral style- the greatest work there has to be the Trout Quintet. (*I consider the 'Unfinished' to be complete, but that's another thing.) Usually I am a little bored by the Classical Style (Beethoven and Schubert are Romantic, and my favorite Mozart is the grand, more Romantic late Operas, Mass in C and Requiem), but I have really enjoyed Haydn's String Quartets.
Then, way on the other end of the 'Long 19th Century' we have Debussy and Ravel, where we find some of their best works in chamber works of all kinds, including String Quartets. There seems to be something really special about the form in certain kinds of music, music like Late Beethoven which just seems to be made for string quartets or modified string quartets such as Schubert's Quintets.
I think part of it is the incredible expressive power a solo string player can bring to a single musical line, in music that is one instrument per part. Four or five such players together, in a work where their expressive power stands out because there isn't any extra distracting us- the result, in music that fits the string quartet well, is amazing.
Also, I think there is a certain magic in hearing four or five people playing as one. And four or so solo string instruments allows for strong sustained group harmonies and counterpoint. A really amazing medium.


----------



## starthrower

Karl Hartmann has a couple of excellent quartets. I have the Nimbus CD. And I like Ernst Krenek too. There are two fine recordings on Capriccio. And the Bacewicz quartets on Naxos are superb.


----------



## helenora

I'm planning to make a quartet "marathon" these days, starting with all Beethoven's quartets first. 
and it's not because of a movie "A late quartet" , I'd say the movie served as an excuse to listen to them


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> I'm planning to make a quartet "marathon" these days, starting with all Beethoven's quartets first.
> and it's not because of a movie "A late quartet" , I'd say the movie served as an excuse to listen to them


Do you mean all of them?


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Do you mean all of them?


yes, sure. I don't know as for the rest I mean other composers, mostly from classical era, but first all from Beethoven with an emphasis on early ones as I know them less, last ones I know them quite well.


----------



## jenspen

Driving home this afternoon with ABC Classic FM going, I heard the beginning of the first movement of a string quartet and arrived home at the end of the fourth movement. Forget the traffic, I drove in a cloud of bliss. Had no memory of ever hearing this music before - lushly Romantic but thrilling and interesting. Borodin's First String Quartet, St. Petersburg String Quartet. I suppose most of the posters to this forum know it. If not, let me recommend it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Helenora and others, if you are interested in the string quartet or / and are planning a listen-a-thon, you might like to have a look at this TC member generated list.

http://www.talkclassical.com/34778-tc-top-100-recommended.html


----------



## ArgumentativeOldGit

A piece I find myself listening to repeatedly, almost to the point of obsession, is Schubert's string quartet No 15 in G major, D887. It doesn't seem to be as well liked as Schubert's two preceding quartets - the lyrical "Rosamunde" quartet and the dark "Death and the Maiden" quartet - or the magnificent string quintet. I wouldn't say the G major quartet is "underrated" - i don't think anyone has seriously questioned its stature - but it doesn't seem to inspire the love that many of Schubert's other works do. And that I find a bit strange, to be honest.

I've heard it live a few times, most recently by the Cuarteto Casals at Wigmore Hall. Their recording of it is also magnificent. But usually, when I listen to recordings, it's the Hungarian Qt and the Juilliard Qt I turn to. They really communicate, in their different ways, a knife-edged tension, a sense of a life-and-death struggle. And, quite frequently, a sense of terror; even, perhaps, of madness. Schubert, for all his lyricism, was as capable as Mahler was of projecting a sense of intense terror - those passages, for example, in the middle of the slow movements of the string quintet, or of the piano sonata D959. But here, it isn't just individual passages: the entire piece seems imbued with a sense of terror. The only truly lyrical passage in the entire work seems to be the trio of the third movement - it's a passage of extraordinary beauty - but it's fleeting: the nightmare music, we know, will return all too quickly. There's no let up.

Perhaps I've answered my own question here: this piece doesn't enjoy the popularity of other Schubert masterpieces because it is too harrowing - not just in individual passages, but throughout. But I am sure I am not the only person who has developed a sort of obsession for this piece. After listening to it, I feel as emotionally exhausted as I do after listening, say, to Mahler's 6th symphony. And yet, some masochistic tendency in me has me returning for repeated listenings.

Anyone else feel similarly about this piece?


----------



## Blancrocher

ArgumentativeOldGit said:


> Anyone else feel similarly about this piece?


Yes, definitely--not only my favorite quartet by Schubert but also one of my favorite works by anyone. Have you heard the recording by the Miró Quartet, by chance? I think it's my favorite recent recording.

For those interested, the Miró Quartet allows you to stream a film they made about recording the piece for free on their website ("for a limited time"). I have fears about it based on all the superlatives used in the trailer, but I doubt I could fail to learn things of interest from it.

http://miroquartet.com/music/transcendence


----------



## ArgumentativeOldGit

Thank you for that. I didn't know about the Miró Quartet, but I shall certainly look this up later today.

(I'm on holiday in France right now, taking it easy - sitting around all day in the shade, reading, drinking Ricard, and, of course, posting on here. My wife wants us to go out for a bit now, but I'll get back to the Schubert once I get back!  )


----------



## chesapeake bay

ArgumentativeOldGit said:


> Anyone else feel similarly about this piece?


I love that piece too, thanks for reminding me to play it  btw it is #12 on the TC top 200 string quartets reccomendation list so I think many people really like it.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I also enjoy Heitor Villa-Lobos string quartets.
> 
> View attachment 87773


They are wonderful, aren't they? One of my happiest discoveries in recent years.


----------



## Genoveva

ArgumentativeOldGit said:


> Anyone else feel similarly about this piece?


I like the work too, but I like a great deal of Schubert, so it's not surprising.

I see that this work is No 12 in the T-C top 100 list of SQs. On that reckoning it's not that underrated. [Have just noted the same point has been duly noted by the poster above.]

My copies of D 877 are by Belcea Sq, Juilliard Sq, Busch Sq, Emerson Sq. I don't have a strong favourite among any of these as they're all good, but perhaps by a whisker I might select Belcea as I'm a big admirer of all their work.


----------



## ArgumentativeOldGit

Ah - I hadn't seen the TC list of string quartets, and am happy to stand corrected on this matter.

I'm afraid that, over the years, I have collected more recordings of this piece than is entirely reasonable. As well as the recordings I mentioned above of the Juilliard Qt, Hungarian Qt, and Cuarteto Casals, I see I have recordings also by Busch Qt (indispensable, as ever); a very fine mono recording from the 50s by the Amadeus Qt; the recording by Quartetto Italiano, of whom I am normally a fan, but whose interpretation here does, I'm afraid, strike me as somewhat laboured and lugubrious; and by the Artemis Qt, which I have heard so far only once, and which I think I need to listen to a few more times: on first hearing, it didn't seem to have quite the intensity I have come to expect from this work.

I have just listened to the performance by Miró Qt (on the link given by Blancrocher above) and it sounded wonderful. I must confess this group is new to me.

As for the Belcea Qt, some 7 or 8 years ago, I saw them at the Wigmore Hall playing all 6 of Bartók's quartets spread across three concerts, all on the same day. They were magnificent. I'd be very keen to hear what they make fvthese Schubert works.


----------



## hpowders

I have a soft spot for the Ravel String Quartet. One of my favorite openings of any string quartet.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ArgumentativeOldGit said:


> [...] the recording by Quartetto Italiano [of D.887], of whom I am normally a fan, but whose interpretation here does, I'm afraid, strike me as somewhat laboured and lugubrious [...]


Ah. I rather like this interpretation, but I see looking on-line that it has divided people between (I paraphrase) "the greatest recording ever made" and "too slow, ponderous and anguished". I'm in the former camp, admiring also their D. 703 "Quartettsatz" and D.810 "Death and the Maiden" interpretations (curiously I was never that much taken by their D.804 quartet "Rosamunde").

I have been wondering about getting a more modern recording, however, and will give Blanc's suggestion of the Miró Quartet an audition.


----------



## starthrower

Villa Lobos No.1
Dvorak No.12
Ravel by Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think I wrote before on this topic, and still like to hear "new" ensembles. Today I became aware of some nice "new" string quartets while surfing on the new BIS records site. They released, just recently, recordings by the Escher quartet and Chiaroscuro quartet. They both seem like very traditional ensembles, I heard Mendelssohn (Escher) and Mozart (Chiaroscuro) on spotify, but the new BIS recordings weren't there. Anyway I like new names! The Mozart I'm listening to just now is K421, (maybe) my favorite, (have given up on "favorite").
Cheers from Norway.


----------



## Omicron9

I can never get enough of the following cycles:

- Bartok
- Elliott Carter 
- Shostakovich
- Schnittke
- Beethoven (late series)

I have multiple versions of all of these except the Carter. I have the Juilliard cycle of the Elliott Carter on Sony; most highly recommended. I find that I can only really absorb the Bartok set during days that are overcast or cold or snowy; or at night. For me, this is a life-altering set of compositions.

Quartetically,

-09


----------



## ahinton

Omicron9 said:


> I can never get enough of the following cycles:
> 
> - Bartok
> - Elliott Carter
> - Shostakovich
> - Schnittke
> - Beethoven (late series)
> 
> I have multiple versions of all of these except the Carter. I have the Juilliard cycle of the Elliott Carter on Sony; most highly recommended. I find that I can only really absorb the Bartok set during days that are overcast or cold or snowy; or at night. For me, this is a life-altering set of compositions.
> 
> Quartetically,
> 
> -09


Carter's first - or at least the one that we now know as his first (there were a few earlier ones among his juvenilia) is, I think, one of the great 20th century quartets.

I've only just joined so have not trawled through this thread but, for me, one of the great post-Beethoven string quartets is the D minor one of Arnold Schönberg, Op. 7 - an utterly astonishing achievement that deserves a place alongside the major quartets of Beethoven himself.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This time last year I posted my recent string quartet acquisitions, so I thought I'd post an annual update - a modest list, a mix of works new to me and replacements for LP era recordings, but quite a satisfying one!


Schumann 1 - 3 (and piano quintet) / Liepziger String Quartet, (Zacharias)
Magnard / Quatuor Élysée (from: Complete chamber music)
Chausson & D'Indy 1 / Chilingirian Quartet
Koechlin 3 (and piano quintet) / Antigone Quartet, (Sarah Lavaud)
Berg, Schoenberg & Webern (complete works for SQ) / Quatuor Diotima
Nielsen 1 - 4 & string quintet / New Danish Quartet
Bartok 1 - 6 / Takács String Quartet
Kodály 1 & 2 (with Intermezzo for string trio & Gavotte) / Dante Quartet
Maconchy 1 - 4 Hanson Quartet
Maconchy 5 - 8 Bingham Quartet
Maconchy 9 - 13 Mistry Quartet
Maxwell Davies 1 - 8 / Maggini Quartet


I'll slip these illicit 5- and 6- instrument works in for completeness' sake:

Schubert - String Quintet / Alban Berg Quartet, H. Schiff
Schoenberg - Verklarte nacht & Korngold - Sextet / Raphael Ensemble


----------



## hpowders

I like sensual string quartets, so put me down for the Ravel and Debussy string quartets.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

hpowders said:


> I like sensual string quartets, so put me down for the Ravel and Debussy string quartets.


Have you heard Charles Koechlin's first, hp? That quartet might appeal to you, offering a similar sort of sweet, sensual impressionism. It's quite intoxicating, in fact!

The Ardeo quartet's account is on You Tube, I see.


----------



## Quartetfore

TurnaboutVox said:


> Have you heard Charles Koechlin's first, hp? That quartet might appeal to you, offering a similar sort of sweet, sensual impressionism. It's quite intoxicating, in fact!
> 
> The Ardeo quartet's account is on You Tube, I see.


I just caught up with your post, and agree 100%. I have the recording, and find its disc mate(2nd quartet) very static--not any way as good as the first


----------



## starthrower

Martinu No. 1 from a great box set! 15 CDs for under 35 dollars.


----------



## Quartetfore

Britten`s second quartet. I think that it needs more than one play so that you can understand the relations of the themes in the last movement, but it is very rewarding after that.
QF


----------



## Rhinotop

*Schubert: String quartet nº 15 in G major, D. 887 (Alban Berg Quartet)*

The 2nd mov. (for me) represents the vigorosity of a great human being, of an inconditional friend, of a gifted man. Also I think that this movement is like "the call of death, the inevitable providence of the earthly". I was quite touched. I was so touched that I cried... An absolute masterwork... Perfect.

A fascinating experience!
This f*$&#ck quartet is SO BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Border Collie

I went back to the end of May 2015 (in the thread, the time machine is broken) and can see no mention of Robert Simpson. So allow me to suggest, perhaps, No 9. Or is that too obvious? He is well worth a listen though.


----------



## tdc

My favorite String Quartets are those of Debussy, Ravel, Bartok and Schoenberg.


----------



## Vaneyes

It's 20/21 that more often than not, get my juices flowing these days. Such as, Arnold, Bacewicz, Berio, Enescu, Ginastera, Gubaidulina, Lutoslawski, Maderna, Penderecki, Rawsthorne, Schnittke, Szymanowski, Walton, Wuorinen, Xenakis. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


> It's 20/21 that more often than not, get my juices flowing these days. Such as, Arnold, Bacewicz, Berio, Enescu, Ginastera, Gubaidulina, Lutoslawski, Maderna, Penderecki, Rawsthorne, Schnittke, Szymanowski, Walton, Wuorinen, Xenakis. :tiphat:


Have you listened to any Krenek, Hartmann, Wellesz, Toch, Norgard, or Rihm? I really like the Krenek quartets on Capriccio, the Hartmann's on Nimbus, and Wellesz and Zemlinsky by Artis Quartet. And Norgard by Kroger Quartet. I haven't tried any Arnold or Walton. And not familiar with Rawsthorne. And still haven't gotten around to Nielsen.


----------



## Quartetfore

starthrower said:


> Have you listened to any Krenek, Hartmann, Wellesz, Toch, Norgard, or Rihm? I really like the Krenek quartets on Capriccio, the Hartmann's on Nimbus, and Wellesz and Zemlinsky by Artis Quartet. And Norgard by Kroger Quartet. I haven't tried any Arnold or Walton. And not familiar with Rawsthorne. And still haven't gotten around to Nielsen.


The Walton quartet of 1947 is I think another one of those works that need more than one hearing to get to the core. On the other hand, the Nielson Op14 ( the work that I have) would be quickly understood by any one that knows his symphonies.


----------



## tdc

I really like the Nielsen string quartets. Another great cycle is that of Villa-Lobos.

In terms of newer works some excellent ones already mentioned in the last few posts but lets not forget those of Mauricio Kagel.


----------



## tdc

Or Ligeti and Nancarrow.

Ligeti - String Quartet No. 2





Nancarrow - String Quartet No. 3


----------



## juliante

Just discovered Shostakovich 9. Wow. I was mesmerised throughout. Just as beguiling as the 8th I'd say.


----------



## Quartetfore

juliante said:


> Just discovered Shostakovich 9. Wow. I was mesmerised throughout. Just as beguiling as the 8th I'd say.


Agreed with out a doubt


----------



## sbmonty

Can anyone recommend a recording and comment on Grieg's String Quartet? I've seen it mentioned occasionally but don't know it at all.
Whoops. Realize now there are three. Suggestions? 
Thanks all.


----------



## Quartetfore

sbmonty said:


> Can anyone recommend a recording and comment on Grieg's String Quartet? I've seen it mentioned occasionally but don't know it at all.
> Whoops. Realize now there are three. Suggestions?
> Thanks all.


The Emerson Quartet version is outstanding, and I think one the best recordings that they have ever made


----------



## starthrower

Ernst Toch






Scelsi


----------



## Pugg

sbmonty said:


> Can anyone recommend a recording and comment on Grieg's String Quartet? I've seen it mentioned occasionally but don't know it at all.
> Whoops. Realize now there are three. Suggestions?
> Thanks all.


I do agree about the Emerson Quartet, another fine one : Auryn Quartett on CPO.


----------



## Quartetfore

Pugg said:


> I do agree about the Emerson Quartet, another fine one : Auryn Quartett on CPO.


The Emerson Quartet is one that I have heard in concert many times. They have a series each year at a university about 35 minutes from my home. They are the quartet in residence at the NY State University at Stony Brook. Its interesting to note that their mentors in the early days of their formation just celebrated their 70th year. I am referring to the Julliard Quartet. Of course they have had many a player in the group.


----------



## Quartetfore

Hans Gal String Quartet #1. The work was composed in the early 20`s. It a romantic work, I think one of the best post Brahms quartets. It is a bit dated for its time, but for those who like "romantic" quartet will find it very enjoyable---it has a very beautiful slow movement. Gal`s music changed a great deal as the years went by


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> Have you listened to any Krenek, Hartmann, Wellesz, Toch, Norgard, or Rihm? I really like the Krenek quartets on Capriccio, the Hartmann's on Nimbus, and Wellesz and Zemlinsky by Artis Quartet. And Norgard by Kroger Quartet. I haven't tried any Arnold or Walton. And not familiar with Rawsthorne. And still haven't gotten around to Nielsen.


Wellesz, Toch, I have not.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Quartetfore said:


> The Emerson Quartet is one that I have heard in concert many times. They have a series each year at a university about 35 minutes from my home. They are the quartet in residence at the NY State University at Stony Brook. Its interesting to note that their mentors in the early days of their formation just celebrated their 70th year. I am referring to the Julliard Quartet. Of course they have had many a player in the group.


We don't see much "stars" like that in my neck of the woods.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Beethoven's late quartets are often considered difficult and "musician's music" but to this non-musician they are the most wonderful music the world has ever heard. I've been listening to them for the last few days and I can't decide which I like the most.


----------



## Pugg

I recently bought this one:



*Outstanding.*


----------



## Bettina

I'm absolutely obsessed with Beethoven's string quartets. I also love many of Mozart's and Haydn's quartets.

In addition to these extremely famous works, I enjoy some obscure quartets as well. One of my favorite underrated pieces is Respighi's String Quartet in Dorian Mode.


----------



## KenOC

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Beethoven's late quartets are often considered difficult and "musician's music" but to this non-musician they are the most wonderful music the world has ever heard. I've been listening to them for the last few days and I can't decide which I like the most.


Your favorite is Op. 132. You're welcome!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

My favorite quartet composers:

Beethoven
Haydn
Shostakovich
Mozart
Schubert
Bartok


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

KenOC said:


> Your favorite is Op. 132. You're welcome!


Just finished listening to Op. 131. I think that's my favorite right now.

But hey they can each be my favorite for a time. I'm sure the others won't mind.


----------



## Pugg

If you dare, try this one

​
*Molique:*

String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 42
String Quartet in A major, Op. 44

Mannheimer String Quartet


----------



## stejo

Scanned trough this tread now and I´m impressed in your knowledge, I´ve been listening to the big "masters" SQ:s last years but in just a couple of days i´ve got several new favourites.
What surprises me is that we don't mention Borodin so much in this thread, his second string quartet was what led me into chamber music some ten yeas ago, I think its a lovely and happy piece, I play it often !


----------



## jurianbai

Listening to these rare string quartets on lazy Sunday, from my favorite era :

Pierre Vachon string quartets:


----------



## starthrower

Art Of The Fugue by the Emersons


----------



## Asher Saverin

The Beethoven Late Quartets (including the Grosse Fuge) were the most meaningful musical discovery of my life and no secular music has ever achieved a level of inner spirituality for me at all comparable to these singular masterworks. They are the limits of pure instrumental writing in the sense that the aesthetic is the highest pure music has been able to attain (so not based on a story, or literature or a specific attempt at tone painting). They are the only works whose greatness I cannot explain to others because I cannot find the words that catch the sentiments correctly; nor can I give a descriptive picture to describe what I'm experiencing because the moods are too abstract for any static scenarios. To me, the tragic circumstance of Beethoven's deafness is responsible for the awesome quality of these quartets. Music is generally meant to be heard and composers obviously write music that is meant to be heard. Up until the 9th symphony, Beethoven, despite his deafness, attempted to keep writing music meant for hearing even though _he_ increasingly was unable to hear it. But NOT being able to hear music changes one's perception of music. If you were to explain to a person deaf from birth the concept of music, that person would inevitably think of something quite strange and unique because they do not have the concept of sound necessary to understand what is meant by "the organization of sound." In Beethoven's case, by 1826 he had only the MEMORY of music and what it sounded like combined with one of the greatest intellectual and academic understandings of sound organization in all of history. So he was given the unique and singular privilege of being able, in the most advanced capacity, to communicate the ideas of sound from one who does not HEAR sound. In this sense, these quartets are musical compositions NOT meant to be heard, or at least not in the same sense as normal music. Music inevitably attempts to be a _portrayal_ or a provoker of some kind of mood or emotion; few would say that the music IS the emotion, they would say that it REPRESENTS the emotion or CAUSES the emotional response. That is because music is communicated through the interpretive medium of HEARING; it is composed with HEARING explicitly in mind as the MEANS by which the emotion is affected. But music made AGAINST hearing, that is, music made with implicit (not explicit) sounds in mind is able to bypass the medium of hearing and BE the emotion itself. Of course, we still HEAR the late quartets the same way we hear ordinary explicit music. The point is that it was not CONCEIVED by an explicit musical mind, but rather by one that had only the memory of music and not the instant sense of it. The late quartets represent an alien form of understanding sound and so that is why we can literally say they are from a different "world" (or state of conscious). They are not an attempt to portray an emotion, they are simply the emotions themselves, and of course this brings the complexity level of these works to dizzying heights because of how complex raw emotions are; explicit music is able to codify and bring order to emotional content because one can take the concept of "sadness" or "surprise" and zone in on that idea specifically to create a musical product that embodies that concept. But real emotions are more complicated and always in flux; in fact they are often unintelligible. The Late Quartets are raw, un-ordered FEELING, and the mood conjured by these works is often fleeting, never consistent and frequently indescribable. The only other work that I have heard that can stand to match the array of emotional content in the Late Quartets is the St. Matthew Passion. The convergence of ambivalent emotions of sorrow, anger and joy in that greater than great work is elevated by the sacred subject. But in a sense Bach "cheats" (for lack of a better word) by taking a subject that is the highest possible level of sacred (and I say this as an agnostic, I mean that from Bach's perspective the subject is highly sacred). The inspiration was based on Bach's sense of the "other-world". Bach's spirituality was natural from his faith; Beethoven's secular spirituality was cultivated in his own mind irrespective of any universal aesthetic (that is, the collective spiritual sharing of Christianity). Obviously, Bach's Christianity was his own, but Beethoven drew on an inner world that was his alone, totally uninfluenced by others. Thus I believe the late quartets to be the most individual expression of art of all time. The only comparison would be if a pantheonic painter like Michelangelo had gone blind at age 50 and kept painting afterward (though logistically I think this might not turn out as successful as deafness to composing) or if Shakespeare had lost all his natural senses but somehow could still find a way to get his words on paper (this one may be a little more dubious because writing is not overtly associated with one sense like music and painting). If you believe, like I do, that Beethoven was a once-in-humanity type genius then such a direct access to his inner world is an aesthetic privilege like no other. I know it's unrealistic, but if I had to choose between my livelihood and getting a chance to hear these quartets again, I would happily accept destitution so long as I had even the fuzziest recording of these works on hand to hear. And because of my desperation to hear these quartets I can scarcely imagine that Beethoven was never able to hear them in that outward sense. But then I remember that Beethoven DID hear them, in a way scarcely conceivable for me, and I thank whatever power in the universe or trick of fortune that enabled me, in my time on earth, to experience over and over again the most intimate aesthetic expressions of the greatest aesthetic arbiter of all time.


----------



## fluteman

I'm with you, Mr. Saverin. Those quartets live at the summit of western music. I can only add, more generally, that the string quartet is a unique ensemble, capable of an amazing flexibility and breadth of expression, and capturing the essence of nearly any age; Starting with the classical elegance of Haydn, Mozart and early Beethoven; continuing with the extraordinary, timeless achievement of late Beethoven; then Schubert, who might have approached that achievement had he lived longer; then the high romantic era, perhaps a slight downturn for the quartet as the thicker textures demanded quintets and sextets, but still great works by Schumann, Brahms, Dvorak, Borodin and Smetana; then great impressionist works by Debussy and Ravel; then the modernist movement of Bartok, the second Viennese school and Shostakovich; the long-lived Elliott Carter working through the post-modern era, Alfred Schnittke, Michael Tippett, Wolfgang Rihm, etc.
Finally, we reach the young musicians of today. I mentioned the Sirius Quartet in a post here a few days ago, and there was only one snide response from someone who likely had never heard of them. But much like all the other composers I've cited, their music reflects our current culture and aesthetic as much as any contemporary art I can think of. Music, and in particular the music of a string quartet, has that ability, even in this electronic, computerized age.


----------



## bestellen

I like to discover new quartets, ensembles and composers.


----------



## chromatic owl

I have been listening to Prokofiev's string quartets today. Incredible music!


----------



## HaveACuppaTea

Can't say I've listened to loads of String Quartets, but from what I have listened to, I do like Debussy's, the third movement - Andantino, doucement expressif is particularly beautiful and profound.


----------



## starthrower

HaveACuppaTea said:


> Can't say I've listened to loads of String Quartets, but from what I have listened to, I do like Debussy's, the third movement - Andantino, doucement expressif is particularly beautiful and profound.


Try Ravel. It's a great work!


----------



## millionrainbows

Been listening to late Schubert quartets. Interesting "Romanticism," if you can call it that. I see this as a 50-50 blend of Classicism and Romanticism, less like Beethoven, and closer to Brahms.

The "romanticism" in Schubert and Brahms seems to be more objective in nature than LVB or Shumann, like an aesthetic which is imposed on the material from without, rather than being an "immersive," subjective, interior kind of Romanticism, in which the music is a narrative of interior feelings and states of being. Got that?

That being said, I greatly admire the craftsmanship of Schubert. His work with rhythm is an element which holds my attention.

Also, trying to complete and compare some Shostakovich String Quartet "sets" which are on individual CDs (not boxes), like the Manhattan Quartet 6-CD set, which I am very fond of, and the Borodin Quartet on EMI, considerably older recording, but good, and recorded in Moscow, live, in front of other Russians, by Russians! Who could ask for a better provenance?


----------



## millionrainbows

Hey star thrower! I ran across this in my image searches...


----------



## millionrainbows

In response to Asher Saverin's excellent post above, this demonstrates what I have been discussing on the Messiaen thread, in the composer's forum.

Beethoven's deafness caused him to go more "interior" and within himself, and thus, as is evidenced by the Bach/St. Matthew connection, a more "religious" or spiritual state of being is expressed.

The ideas become purer, more iconic. There is no distraction of sensual vibration; the ideas arise out of the purely Platonic area of the soul.


----------



## Selby

Made a few new purchases to expand my SQ collection:
*
Mozart perfected the form:*
This will supplement my Quatuor Mosaïques HIP collection.










*Beethoven progressed the form:*
This will supplement the Emerson, Alban Berg, and Tokyo in my collection; with the new boxset and DVD I couldn't resist.










*The Second Viennese School blew-up the form:*
This will supplement recordings I have from Alban Berg, Emerson, Aron, and Kronos. I'm buying it 'blind' but am excited about it. I went with this over the LaSalle collection because, really, it's _newer_ and _shinier_; hope it wasn't a mistake.









*
The form was re-born. Like a phoenix from the ashes.*

The *Scelsi *collection is from Arditti. I actually did not even know it existed. I think this is a mistake with how they are naming the serious, ie 'Collection, vol. 5' without subtitles. I LOVE Scelsi and would have picked this up long ago if I knew about it. We'll forgive Sir Giacinti for his laborious, long, and lame first SQ because of how good the following in his 'microtonal' phase are.










This is a new complete *Kurtág* release that is receiving a lot of praise. The Quatuor Molinari have also done a survey of _Gubaidulina_'s complete works and a 4 disc set of living Canadian composer_ R. Murray Schafer_'s 12 SQs; receiving critical praise for all of them.










*Missing:*
When-oh-when will someone get around to a full survey of _Georg Friedrich Haas_' SQs? There are all 10 available on Youtube but now significant recording cycle. I think this is a perfect task for the talented JACK Quartet. It is my dream project.


----------



## quietfire

I really like Beethoven's string quartet no. 10 called Harp quartet.


----------



## Quartetfore

Selby, I have the Takacs recording of the "Last Quartets of Beethoven", and I think you are going to enjoy those preformances.


----------



## Portamento

Trying these out. Hába experimented with microtonalism through his 16 string quartets - definitely worth a listen for their sheer originality.


----------



## Selby

Portamento said:


> Trying these out. Hába experimented with microtonalism through his 16 string quartets - definitely worth a listen for their sheer originality.


That's exciting! I've never heard of him and it looks very much aligned with my tastes. Thank you!


----------



## Blancrocher

Selby said:


> Made a few new purchases to expand my SQ collection:
> *
> Mozart perfected the form:*
> This will supplement my Quatuor Mosaïques HIP collection.


I was really enjoying the Quatuor Mosaïques performances of Mozart when I listened to them on Youtube some time ago, but didn't purchase because the disks were expensive. I wish they'd put out a Mozart-only box to complement their recent Haydn collection.


----------



## Selby

Blancrocher said:


> I was really enjoying the Quatuor Mosaïques performances of Mozart when I listened to them on Youtube some time ago, but didn't purchase because the disks were expensive. I wish they'd put out a Mozart-only box to complement their recent Haydn collection.


Absolutely agreed. The price for the box is now ridiculous: The only one listed on US Amazon is asking $2,600. It is in desperate need of a reprint. There was another box that just has the 6 'Haydn' quartets that was more affordable, like $60-ish, but I can't seem to track it down now.


----------



## Quartetfore

Selby said:


> Absolutely agreed. The price for the box is now ridiculous: The only one listed on US Amazon is asking $2,600. It is in desperate need of a reprint. There was another box that just has the 6 'Haydn' quartets that was more affordable, like $60-ish, but I can't seem to track it down now.


$2,600

$2,600

$2,600! Are they serious? I have a disc or two of theirs and like them very much, but $2,600 no way. They did a very fine Schubert CD, and its worth looking into.


----------



## Quartetfore

I hit the wrong key on the above, but the thought remains the same.


----------



## Selby

Quartetfore said:


> $2,600$2,600! Are they serious? I have a disc or two of theirs and like them very much, but $2,600 no way. They did a very fine Schubert CD, and its worth looking into.


YEP:









To top it off, as of right now, there are no copies for sale on eBay of Presto.

I did, however, find the previous mentioned earlier box that collects the 6 'Haydn' Quartets from 1996. There are 3 copies for sale on US Amazon for $80, $95, and $240:









Cheers and happy hunting. I recommend an email to Naïve expressing an interest in a reprint. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven Late Quartets, Guarneri, RCA. These are the 1967-68 analogue recordings. I like the op. 135 in F, why is that? Not harmonically, as there is not a lot that is daring here. It is the rhythmic gesture that I find fascinating, and the way it transitions suddenly, as if the brakes were being put on. And the slow largo movement is just honestly sweet.


----------



## Quartetfore

The String Quartet of Fanny Mendelssohn. Though not quite at the level of her brothers quartets, it is a very fine work in its own right. With the exception of the Op.80 the work seems to me more dramatic, and the scoring richer than her Brothers works. The fast movement has a bit of the Mendelssohn "sound". but other than that it is an original work.


----------



## Pugg

*Bruch*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9 , stunning work.


----------



## Sonata

I think Schubert's String quartet in multiple keys is very underrated. It's beautiful and I never tire of it.


----------



## Selby

Quartetfore said:


> The String Quartet of Fanny Mendelssohn. Though not quite at the level of her brothers quartets, it is a very fine work in its own right. With the exception of the Op.80 the work seems to me more dramatic, and the scoring richer than her Brothers works. The fast movement has a bit of the Mendelssohn "sound". but other than that it is an original work.


Quatuor Ébène has recorded it - are you familiar with / would you recommend this release?


----------



## Quartetfore

Pugg said:


> *Bruch*: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 9 , stunning work.


the second is a very nice work too


----------



## Quartetfore

Selby said:


> Quatuor Ébène has recorded it - are you familiar with / would you recommend this release?


My recording is by the Erato Quartet Basel on CPO. That being said, If I were in the market for a new recording I would go to the Ebene version. It got very good reviews(if you pay attention to that sort of thing),and they are an outstanding group.One of my very favorite recordings is their Debussy/Ravel pairing.


----------



## Pugg

Selby said:


> Quatuor Ébène has recorded it - are you familiar with / would you recommend this release?


Just posted the same CD in another thread. 
Glad to see I am not alone.


----------



## Selby

Want decent recordings of the entire standard repertoire? Look no further:

US$103 - 52 discs
https://www.amazon.com/Emerson-Stri...009013&sr=8-1&keywords=emerson+string+quartet


----------



## Quartetfore

I have a good number of the recordings in the box, and yes it is a good value. The Brahms and Grieg are outstanding,as well as the Mendelssohn and Schumann. Some like the Bartok and Shostakovich, others find them lacking its a matter of taste. The Borodin and Tchaikovsky date back to the mid 80`s, but still enjoyable. 
This is the first time in several years that I am going to miss them live, they play at a University about 40 minutes from my home.


----------



## Quartetfore

I should add that the Beethoven recordings have been repackaged a number of times, and that the Borodin#2, the Dvorak Op.96
and the Tchaikovsky #1 were recorded for "The Book Of the Month Club". There was a Schumann Quartet too.
Its been about 2 years since there has been a new Emerson recording


----------



## Selby

^ I have listened to the majority of the Emerson recordings. There are such a prominent ensemble that their releases always end up in my local library system. There are consistently good. All of them. They are, however, rarely my favorite interpretation. I'm trying to think of the exceptions: their Sibelius, Ives, Barber, and Mendelssohn are probably favorites. The Webern is great, possible my favorite. Their Beethoven and Bartok cycles are certainly respectable and the ones I have listened to most frequently. In general, they are super consistent and well recorded. I think it is a great bundle for those looking for an affordable entry into the standard SQ repertoire.


----------



## Quartetfore

Selby said:


> ^ I have listened to the majority of the Emerson recordings. There are such a prominent ensemble that their releases always end up in my local library system. There are consistently good. All of them. They are, however, rarely my favorite interpretation. I'm trying to think of the exceptions: their Sibelius, Ives, Barber, and Mendelssohn are probably favorites. The Webern is great, possible my favorite. Their Beethoven and Bartok cycles are certainly respectable and the ones I have listened to most frequently. In general, they are super consistent and well recorded. I think it is a great bundle for those looking for an affordable entry into the standard SQ repertoire.


Agreed. they are now recording for Decca, and their first release includes the Britten second and third quartets. I have the Takacs Quartet and the Belcia Quartet for this music, so I will pass on the new Emerson


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: String Quartets

Quatuor Ebène.

Another highly recommended disc by: Quatuor Ebène.


----------



## Pugg

**​
*Eugene d'Albert: String Quartets*
Very good playing and recording.


----------



## vlncto

Beside my - maybe known - interest in 20th century violin concertos, I am generally interested in 20th century music autographs for violin. Therefore I also have a nice collection of unpublished string quartets. I now re-organised my website and you can find all information about the string quartets (scores for free download and sound snippets) on just one subpage, which is here:

https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/other-violin-manuscripts/string-quartet/

Enjoy and share!

Best,
Tobias


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Quartetfore said:


> Agreed. they are now recording for Decca, and their first release includes the Britten second and third quartets. I have the Takacs Quartet and the Belcia Quartet for this music, so I will pass on the new Emerson


I have just received, and am enjoying, the Maggini Quartet's Britten quartets on Naxos. I have had the Britten Quartet's accounts on Collins Classics for a long time, and the difference is fascinating. The Magginis seem to bring out a surprising degree of lyricism in works which I'd found quite dissonant and spiky up to now.

I'd be interested to know your impressions of the Takacs and Belcea Quartets' performances - I have heard very good things of the Belcea's Britten.


----------



## Pugg

​Another member, Bettina recommend this set, must say it's stunning.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

But no string quartets in that collection, unless I'm mistaken.

I am very surprised to see a "Talk String Quartets" member advocating inferior sorts of so called 'chamber music' here on the Divine Thread, I must say.


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> But no string quartets in that collection, unless I'm mistaken.
> 
> I am very surprised to see a "Talk String Quartets" member advocating inferior sorts of so called 'chamber music' here on the Divine Thread, I must say.


I was misled ( my fault) by the Solo and Chamber music thread.

Not inferior at all by the way.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pugg said:


> I was misled ( my fault) by the Solo and Chamber music thread.
> 
> Not inferior at all by the way.


I meant, you know, the "Plonk, plonk, plink, plonk" of a piano... :lol:


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> I meant, you know, the "Plonk, plonk, plink, plonk" of a piano... :lol:


Way off topic, but tea on my keyboard now........:lol:


----------



## Quartetfore

TurnaboutVox said:


> I have just received, and am enjoying, the Maggini Quartet's Britten quartets on Naxos. I have had the Britten Quartet's accounts on Collins Classics for a long time, and the difference is fascinating. The Magginis seem to bring out a surprising degree of lyricism in works which I'd found quite dissonant and spiky up to now.
> 
> I'd be interested to know your impressions of the Takacs and Belcea Quartets' performances - I have heard very good things of the Belcea's Britten.


All three versions are quite good, and any of the three would be a good choice. I forgot to mention that I have Maggini recordings as well. As to works, I like the Takacs for the first quartet, and the Belcea for the second. For the third I have no favorite. I like the Belcea sound, since it is a bit more up front---I like this sort of recording for chamber music


----------



## Pugg

​I love Brahms *string quartet *played by these guys.
( like the piano quintet also though)


----------



## Portamento

_Update:_ My Alois Hába complete string quartet CD just arrived. I will post about each quartet and what I think soon - just give me time to listen first.


----------



## Pugg

​Quatuor Ebène playing Haydn
With the Pavel Haas quartet lonely at the top.


----------



## Omicron9

Hindemith string quartets. Highly recommended:

https://www.amazon.com/Hindemith-String-Quartets-1-7-Paul/dp/B000001RYQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1493222048&sr=8-2&keywords=hindemith+string+quartets


----------



## Quartetfore

Pugg said:


> ​Quatuor Ebène playing Haydn
> With the Pavel Haas quartet lonely at the top.


If you have a chance try to hear the Pavel Haas recording of Schuberts "Death and the Maiden".Its a very exciting performance. I think that this is their first recording of of non Czech music. With out a doubt they are one of the very best of their generation.

c


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Omicron9 said:


> Hindemith string quartets. Highly recommended:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hindemith-String-Quartets-1-7-Paul/dp/B000001RYQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1493222048&sr=8-2&keywords=hindemith+string+quartets


Glad you've enjoyed Hindemith's rather good string quartets, Omicron9. I haven't heard this recording, though I do have several others.

The Amar Quartet on Naxos also serve Hindemith well. There's a great 1960s recording of #3 (i.e. the work that is now numbered #4, Op. 22) by the Prague City Quartet on Supraphon too.


----------



## Pugg

Quartetfore said:


> If you have a chance try to hear the Pavel Haas recording of Schuberts "Death and the Maiden".Its a very exciting performance. I think that this is their first recording of of non Czech music. With out a doubt they are one of the very best of their generation.
> 
> c


I know, I have it and I love it, rate it very high.


----------



## Quartetfore

TurnaboutVox said:


> Glad you've enjoyed Hindemith's rather good string quartets, Omicron9. I haven't heard this recording, though I do have several others.
> 
> The Amar Quartet on Naxos also serve Hindemith well. There's a great 1960s recording of #3 (i.e. the work that is now numbered #4, Op. 22) by the Prague City Quartet on Supraphon too.


Some might not know that Paul Hindemith was a founder of the original Amar Quartet, and that he played the viola (1922) The Quartet was named for the first violinst-- Liccio Amar. In 1995 the Hindemith Foundation allowed the use of the name Amar to the current group.


----------



## Omicron9

Speaking of string quartets, currently listening to Schnittke 3:


----------



## Omicron9

TurnaboutVox said:


> Glad you've enjoyed Hindemith's rather good string quartets, Omicron9. I haven't heard this recording, though I do have several others.
> 
> The Amar Quartet on Naxos also serve Hindemith well. There's a great 1960s recording of #3 (i.e. the work that is now numbered #4, Op. 22) by the Prague City Quartet on Supraphon too.


Thanks, TurnaboutVox. I didn't know of the Naxos recordings; will check them out.

Regards,
-09


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Omicron9 said:


> Thanks, TurnaboutVox. I didn't know of the Naxos recordings; will check them out.
> 
> Regards,
> -09


Recently reissued as a 3 disc box set, and heartily recommended by me at any rate.


----------



## Quartetfore

Omicron9 said:


> Speaking of string quartets, currently listening to Schnittke 3:


Very enjoyable music, his piano quintet and string trio are on my list for the fall


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I have just been listening to the excellent Emerson Quartet account of Webern's work for string quartet and string trio. The Emerson's crystal purity, fierce attack and precision come off very well here, and I might dare to say that I prefer this recording to those by the LaSalle, Italian and Diotima quartets, excellent though those are.


----------



## Pugg

​I rediscovered this disc, superb playing and very interesting music.


----------



## Judith

Going to see Endellion String Quartet in June! Not seen one live before so will be good experience! Met David Waterman when I met Steven Isserlis but didn't know who he was then!


----------



## Omicron9

TurnaboutVox said:


> I have just been listening to the excellent Emerson Quartet account of Webern's work for string quartet and string trio. The Emerson's crystal purity, fierce attack and precision come off very well here, and I might dare to say that I prefer this recording to those by the LaSalle, Italian and Diotima quartets, excellent though those are.


I'm close to agreeing with you, but for the quartets of the Second Viennese School, I like LaSalle and Emerson probably about the same. I hear details in one I don't hear as much in the other; one might have a slightly different read on some passages, which brings additional enlightenment to these dense and wondrous 20th-century masterpieces. If I had to choose only one.... uhhhh..... Arditti? No, I like the Arditti versions of Schoenberg's quartets as much as LaSalle, for the same reasons I previously stated. I'd say the Arditti cycle is of a better recording quality. And the Second Viennese School quartets are some of my absolute all-time dessert-island favorites. The complete box set by LaSalle on DG... highly recommended. Worth the price of admission just for the massive tome of a book that's included.

All good!

-09


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Judith said:


> Going to see Endellion String Quartet in June! Not seen one live before so will be good experience! Met David Waterman when I met Steven Isserlis but didn't know who he was then!


I hope it will be the start of a love affair (with the string quartet, not with David Waterman!) for you, Judith. The Endellion quartet is a very decent ensemble.


----------



## D Smith

I picked up a couple of CD's at the used store by Quarteto Bessler-Reis who I had not heard of before- a real omission as they are very good. The discs had Villa Lobos' quartets 12-17 and Bessler-Reis plays them with heart and flair. I have the set by Cuarteto Latinamericano and these performances compare quite favorably. Worth a listen for Villa-Lobos fans. Sorry, no pictures available; the recordings were made in 1988 and 1991 by Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## Omicron9

Today, listening to the Schnittke quartets. Heilig scheisse!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grieg*:

String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27
String Quartet No.2 in F major

Auryn Quartett.
Try this one, if you want something different.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm afraid I have the Emerson quartet's recording of Grieg's op. 27 quartet (coupled with Sibelius's op. 56 'Voces Intimae' and Nielen's 'At the Bier of a Young Artist') which does very little for me, being so clinical as to be sterile.

I have a perfectly good alternative for the Sibelius from the LP era - the Fitzwilliam quartet on Decca - but have only the Emersons for Grieg. If you like the Auryn quartet's interpretation, then perhaps I might part with some silver to acquire it...


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm afraid I have the Emerson quartet's recording of Grieg's op. 27 quartet (coupled with Sibelius's op. 56 'Voces Intimae' and Nielen's 'At the Bier of a Young Artist') which does very little for me, being so clinical as to be sterile.
> 
> I have a perfectly good alternative for the Sibelius from the LP era - the Fitzwilliam quartet on Decca - but have only the Emersons for Grieg. If you like the Auryn quartet's interpretation, then perhaps I might part with some silver to acquire it...


I do, I think they playing very good, perhaps not as outstanding as the ones you mentioned, but this one will do for me.


----------



## Tallisman

Has to be Schubert's Trout or C Major quintet. Rather generic choice, I know, but an obvious one for me.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tallisman said:


> Has to be Schubert's Trout or C Major quintet. Rather generic choice, I know, but an obvious one for me.


Welcome to TC, Tallisman (nice user-name, by the way).

Very fine works, both. But do you know Schubert's (late) string quartets at all? This being a thread called String Quartet talks, an' all...


----------



## Klassik

On the topic of Schubert, I completed listening to all the Schubert string quartets this weekend. I had recently purchased the 5 CD complete set performed by the Quatuor Sine Nomine (Quartet with No Name) on the Cascavelle label out of Switzerland. Obviously the late quartets were very enjoyable as I expected, but his early quartets were enjoyable as well. The talent was evident even with 1 and 2 even though he was ~13-15 when those were written and not as raw as you might think. As for the CDs, I think it was well worth the $15 I paid for them new. The Quatuor Sine Nomine did a great job with the performances (they were recorded over a stretch of several years). The sound quality seemed more distant to my ears compared to many other string quartet recordings. That might be a put-off to some who are picky about such things, but I thought the sound quality was still good or good enough at the very least.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I think the Melos, Leipzig, Diogenes, Auryn, Verdi and the 'Vienna Konzerthaus' quartets have all recorded currently available versions of the complete Schubert string quartets but I can't say I've heard any of them. I've heard a few of the juvenile works over the years and my impression is, generally pleasant, remarkably assured writing for one so young and some inspired passages, but not essential listening. D.703 onwards - that's a different matter.


----------



## Quartetfore

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm afraid I have the Emerson quartet's recording of Grieg's op. 27 quartet (coupled with Sibelius's op. 56 'Voces Intimae' and Nielen's 'At the Bier of a Young Artist') which does very little for me, being so clinical as to be sterile.
> 
> I have a perfectly good alternative for the Sibelius from the LP era - the Fitzwilliam quartet on Decca - but have only the Emersons for Grieg. If you like the Auryn quartet's interpretation, then perhaps I might part with some silver to acquire it...


I not as down as you are on the performance of the Grieg, in fact I did hear it today using earphones--I wanted to pay close attention. What I did hear was a bit of rough playing in the last movement by the first violin. As for the Sibelius, I much prefer his Op.4 Quartet. Last week marked the 40th birthday of the Emerson, with only one change in all those years. David Finckel left the group and Paul Watkins replaced him. Finckel is the director of the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center. And has been for a number ofyears

f


----------



## Quartetfore

TurnaboutVox said:


> I think the Melos, Leipzig, Diogenes, Auryn, Verdi and the 'Vienna Konzerthaus' quartets have all recorded currently available versions of the complete Schubert string quartets but I can't say I've heard any of them. I've heard a few of the juvenile works over the years and my impression is, generally pleasant, remarkably assured writing for one so young and some inspired passages, but not essential listening. D.703 onwards - that's a different matter.


I am not a fan of "original instruments" perfomances, but the Quatuor Mosaiques recording of Schuberts D87 and D804 is to my mind outstanding. Beautiful playing and very well recorded it is worthy addition to any collection. If you do like this sort of sound, the Eroica Quartets recording of the three Schumann Quartets is as good as any that I have heard.


----------



## Omicron9

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Grieg*:
> 
> String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27
> String Quartet No.2 in F major
> 
> Auryn Quartett.
> Try this one, if you want something different.


Thanks, Pugg; just ordered it on your recommendation!


----------



## Pugg

Omicron9 said:


> Thanks, Pugg; just ordered it on your recommendation!


I am sure you will enjoy it, lets us know in time.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

The 3 string quartets by Robert Schumann are good. The performance by Quartetto Italiano was great.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Johnnie Burgess said:


> The 3 string quartets by Robert Schumann are good. The performance by Quartetto Italiano was great.


They are indeed - I can't find a modern performance / recording to touch them. Hence I'm still playing my Philips 'Musica da Camera' LPs.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

TurnaboutVox said:


> They are indeed - I can't find a modern performance / recording to touch them. Hence I'm still playing my Philips 'Musica da Camera' LPs.


I do not think the modern quartets are as good as the ones in the past.


----------



## Quartetfore

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I do not think the modern quartets are as good as the ones in the past.


Every era produces greats in the field of music. I wonder what will be said about the Takacs Quartet,the Emerson Quartet or a group yet to heard in the next 25 years. For my part I think that we are living in a sort of Golden Age for the String Quartet, there are so many groups doing out standing things.


----------



## Pugg

Quartetfore said:


> Every era produces greats in the field of music. I wonder what will be said about the Takacs Quartet,the Emerson Quartet or a group yet to heard in the next 25 years. For my part I think that we are living in a sort of Golden Age for the String Quartet, there are so many groups doing out standing things.


I wish that Quatuor Ébène would record them.


----------



## Omicron9

Pugg said:


> I am sure you will enjoy it, lets us know in time.


I listened to a bit on YouTube; really liked it. Then off to amazon to order.  Thanks again, Pugg.


----------



## Pugg

Omicron9 said:


> I listened to a bit on YouTube; really liked it. Then off to amazon to order.  Thanks again, Pugg.


My pleasure, make sure you will not paying to much.


----------



## Quartetfore

Pugg said:


> I wish that Quatuor Ébène would record them.


They have recorded a number of the great works., Schubert String Quintet, Brahms Quartet #1 and the Piano Quintet, works by both the Mendelssohns . I have their Mozart and Debussy and Ravel recordings which are just outstanding. Beethoven is yet to come, but I noticed that they will play Beethoven during their American tour this year


----------



## Pugg

Quartetfore said:


> They have recorded a number of the great works., Schubert String Quintet, Brahms Quartet #1 and the Piano Quintet, works by both the Mendelssohns . I have their Mozart and Debussy and Ravel recordings which are just outstanding. Beethoven is yet to come, but I noticed that they will play Beethoven during their American tour this year


That could be a good sings, let's live in hope.
The other ones I have, together with Pavel Haas Quartet the best from this day and age.


----------



## Quartetfore

Pugg said:


> That could be a good sings, let's live in hope.
> The other ones I have, together with Pavel Haas Quartet the best from this day and age.


I under stand that they are going to do a Beethoven cycle in the next 12 months, I am sure some recordings are going to come out of this.


----------



## Klassik

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I do not think the modern quartets are as good as the ones in the past.





Quartetfore said:


> Every era produces greats in the field of music. I wonder what will be said about the Takacs Quartet,the Emerson Quartet or a group yet to heard in the next 25 years. For my part I think that we are living in a sort of Golden Age for the String Quartet, there are so many groups doing out standing things.


True. It's hard to top the string quartet of Dittersdorf (Violin I), Haydn (Violin II), Mozart (Viola), and Vanhal (Cello). Apparently they were known to get together to perform string quartets on more than a few occasions. Unfortunately, there are no recordings! I wonder if viola jokes apply to Mozart!

http://www.timegoesby.net/weblog/2014/01/elder-music-the-worlds-greatest-quartet.html


----------



## Quartetfore

Klassik said:


> True. It's hard to top the string quartet of Dittersdorf (Violin I), Haydn (Violin II), Mozart (Viola), and Vanhal (Cello). Apparently they were known to get together to perform string quartets on more than a few occasions. Unfortunately, there are no recordings! I wonder if viola jokes apply to Mozart!
> 
> http://www.timegoesby.net/weblog/2014/01/elder-music-the-worlds-greatest-quartet.html


All star cast!! I read about this, and it seems that the viola was Mozarts favorite.


----------



## Pugg

Quartetfore said:


> I under stand that they are going to do a Beethoven cycle in the next 12 months, I am sure some recordings are going to come out of this.


I am not going to sue you if not, lets keep our fingers crossed though.


----------



## tortkis

Gaetano Brunetti (ca.1744-1798): String Quartets - Carmen Veneris








String Quartet in A minor op.2, n.4 L. 153
String Quartet in G Major op.3, n.6 L. 161
String Quartet in B flat Major serie 8, n.7 L. 196
String Quartet in D Major serie 8, n.10 L.199






These are excellent works and I was reminded of Joseph Haydn's great quartets. The performance of Carmen Veneris with period instruments is very delicate and precise.


----------



## tortkis

Milton Babbitt: String Quartets 2-6 - The Ars Combinatoria String Quartet









The Ars Combinatoria String Quartet: Erik Carlson, Norman Sifronsky, Christopher Otto, Michael Nicolas

Strong compositions, beautifully played. I think this is the only (digital) album dedicated to Babbitt's string quartets. According to Wikipedia, No. 1 was withdrawn.


----------



## jurianbai

Come and enjoy this classical era string quartet,... I'm back to forum to share this.


----------



## Quartetfore

I am happy to see an old friend back.


----------



## starthrower

Those Caetani's are very nice!


----------



## jurianbai

starthrower said:


> Those Caetani's are very nice!


indeed, I compiled a lot of classical composer list who composed string quartet, yet this name out of my radar. Youtube is now the new library of music.



Quartetfore said:


> I am happy to see an old friend back.


I apologize if I did not visit forum in recent days. I still listen to classical music, especially our beloved string quartet. I am happy too meeting old friends!


----------

